# FRIDAY NIGHTS IN THE HARBOR AREA



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Jan 16 2010, 10:33 PM~16314232
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lets all pray to the LOWRIDER GODS it doesn't get rained out next Friday. let me call my boy DALLAS RAINES from channel 7 to see what the MEGA DOPPLER7000 hd,. is talking about?


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

nice pic :thumbsup:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harbor area 64 rag_@Jan 17 2010, 12:55 AM~16314386
> *lets all pray to the LOWRIDER GODS it doesn't get rained out next Friday. let me call my boy DALLAS RAINES from channel 7 to see what the MEGA DOPPLER7000 hd,. is talking about?
> *


 :x: :x: :x: :x:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Jan 17 2010, 12:55 AM~16314390
> *nice pic  :thumbsup:
> *


THANX HOMIE, HOPEFULLY YOU GUYS CAN MAKE IT SOMETIME, EVERYBODY IS MORE THAN WELCOMED TO COME.


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Jan 16 2010, 11:07 PM~16314480
> *THANX HOMIE, HOPEFULLY YOU GUYS CAN MAKE IT SOMETIME, EVERYBODY IS MORE THAN WELCOMED TO COME.
> *


yeah for sure i let members know


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Jan 17 2010, 01:12 AM~16314511
> *yeah for sure i let members know
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Jan 16 2010, 11:13 PM~16314520
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


it some where off the 110 freeway?


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Jan 17 2010, 01:17 AM~16314541
> *it some where off the 110 freeway?
> *


YEAH IF YOURE COMING SOUTHBOUND ON THE 110 YOU GET OFF ON SEPULVEDA GO LEFT (EAST) AND AS SOON AS YOU PASS MAIN STREET WE ARE ON THE RIGHT HAND SIDE YOU WILL SEE A MC DONALDS A HOME DEPOT AND A ALBERTSONS AND SO ON.


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

IT WAS A BEAUTIFUL NIGHT :yes:


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Jan 16 2010, 11:46 PM~16314314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Jan 16 2010, 11:41 PM~16314284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MY BOY DEE  :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Jan 16 2010, 11:24 PM~16314583
> *YEAH IF YOURE COMING SOUTHBOUND ON THE 110 YOU GET OFF ON SEPULVEDA GO LEFT (EAST) AND AS SOON AS YOU PASS MAIN STREET WE ARE ON THE RIGHT HAND SIDE YOU WILL SEE A MC DONALDS A HOME DEPOT AND A ALBERTSONS AND SO ON.
> *


got it :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Jan 16 2010, 11:33 PM~16314232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH ITS GOIN DOWN FRIDAY JAN. 22, 2010 :biggrin: 
EVERYONE IS WELCOME TOO JOIN US AND CHILL,SO BRING YOUR RIDE
OUT AND COME ENJOY SOME WINGSTOP HOT WINGS WITH US


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

HARBOR AREA KICK BACK SPOT :biggrin: 
PLACE:WINGSTOP PARKING LOT :biggrin: 
DATE:JAN.22,2010 :biggrin: 
TIME:7:00PM :biggrin: 
ALL CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS,WHO EVER IS WELCOME TOO JOIN US


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harbor area 64 rag_@Jan 16 2010, 11:55 PM~16314386
> *lets all pray to the LOWRIDER GODS it doesn't get rained out next Friday. let me call my boy DALLAS RAINES from channel 7 to see what the MEGA DOPPLER7000 hd,. is talking about?
> *


IF DALLAS RAINES TELL US ITS GONNA RAIN ON THE 22ND OF JAN. FUCK IT WILL BE OUT THERE THE FOLLOWING FRIDAY THE 29TH OF JAN.


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>ISLANDERS CAR CLUB </span>HAD A REALLY GOOD TIME, CAN'T WAIT FOR FRIDAY AGAIN


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Jan 16 2010, 11:41 PM~16314284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH HOMIE EVERY FRIDAY....


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@Jan 17 2010, 05:33 AM~16315124
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>ISLANDERS CAR CLUB </span>HAD A REALLY GOOD TIME, CAN'T WAIT FOR FRIDAY AGAIN
> *


THANKS FOR COMMING OUT FRIDAY....SEE YA NEXT FRIDAY


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Jan 17 2010, 08:41 AM~16315506
> *HELL YEAH HOMIE EVERY FRIDAY....
> *


AND YOU KNOW THIS MANNNNNNNNNNN :biggrin: 
SEE YA NEXT FRIDAY HOMIE


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 17 2010, 01:07 AM~16314806
> *EVERYONE IS WELCOME  HIT ME ON THE PM FOR DIRECTIONS *


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Jan 17 2010, 11:19 AM~16316255
> *:thumbsup: TTT :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BROTHA


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Jan 17 2010, 01:49 AM~16314735
> *got it  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@Jan 17 2010, 06:33 AM~16315124
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>ISLANDERS CAR CLUB </span>HAD A REALLY GOOD TIME, CAN'T WAIT FOR FRIDAY AGAIN
> *


ME X68 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Jan 17 2010, 09:41 AM~16315506
> *HELL YEAH HOMIE EVERY FRIDAY....
> *


THAT'S RIGHT HOMIE SEE YOU THERE.


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 17 2010, 02:03 AM~16314792
> *HELL YEAH ITS GOIN DOWN FRIDAY JAN. 22, 2010 :biggrin:
> EVERYONE IS WELCOME TOO JOIN US AND CHILL,SO BRING YOUR RIDE
> OUT AND COME ENJOY SOME WINGSTOP HOT WINGS WITH US
> *


WHAT'S HAPPENIN' BIG SPANX?


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 68-N-I-O-U-1, orojoh11
WHAT'S UP JOHN?


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

SUP HOMIES CANT WAIT TILL NEXT FRIDAY ...RAIN RAIN GO AWAY..LOL... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Jan 17 2010, 08:32 PM~16320640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the homie gee rider


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Jan 17 2010, 08:45 PM~16320832
> *SUP HOMIES CANT WAIT TILL NEXT FRIDAY ...RAIN RAIN GO AWAY..LOL... :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :x:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Jan 17 2010, 08:15 PM~16320404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


D-BOY IN THE BOXX ROLLIN OUT FROM THE HARBOR AREA CRUISE NITE


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Jan 17 2010, 08:08 PM~16320295
> *WHAT'S HAPPENIN' BIG SPANX?
> *


WHAT UP BROTHA.......YOU KNOW ME IM TRYING TOO BLOW UP THE HXA HOTSPOT ON FRIDAYZ SO WE CAN CHILL :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 17 2010, 01:07 AM~16314806
> *EVERYONE IS WELCOME :biggrin:*


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 17 2010, 09:25 PM~16321462
> *EVERYONE IS WELCOME :biggrin:
> *


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZEKE_@Jan 17 2010, 09:50 PM~16320939
> *:yes:  :x:
> *


 :x: :x:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Jan 17 2010, 08:32 PM~16320640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS BROTHA :biggrin:


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

WHATS UP BIG SPANX SEE YOU FRIDAY IF ITS NOT RAINING :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Jan 18 2010, 08:04 AM~16324816
> *WHATS UP BIG SPANX SEE YOU FRIDAY IF ITS NOT RAINING :wave:  :wave:
> *


  SEE YOU THERE BROTHA....IF IT RAINS WE'LL DO IT THE FOLLOWING FRIDAY THE 29TH OF JAN. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 17 2010, 01:03 AM~16314792
> *HELL YEAH ITS GOIN DOWN FRIDAY JAN. 22, 2010 :biggrin:
> EVERYONE IS WELCOME TOO JOIN US AND CHILL,SO BRING YOUR RIDE
> OUT AND COME ENJOY SOME WINGSTOP HOT WINGS WITH US
> *


T9T4T :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 17 2010, 01:07 AM~16314806
> *HARBOR AREA KICK BACK SPOT :biggrin:
> PLACE:WINGSTOP PARKING LOT :biggrin:
> DATE:JAN.22,2010 :biggrin:
> ...


 :biggrin: 9 :biggrin: 4 :biggrin:


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 18 2010, 09:29 AM~16325304
> * SEE YOU THERE BROTHA....IF IT RAINS WE'LL DO IT THE FOLLOWING FRIDAY THE 29TH OF JAN. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

TTT FOR THIS TOPIC, LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN.... :thumbsup:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

What's up HxA was a good night Fri. 
Can't wait toll next time


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 18 2010, 10:53 AM~16326553
> *:biggrin: 9 :biggrin: 4 :biggrin:
> *


hey BIG SPANX nice to see u busted out the BIG BODY man its looking good brutha.... :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jan 18 2010, 07:02 PM~16331140
> *hey BIG SPANX nice to see u busted out the BIG BODY man its looking good brutha.... :thumbsup:
> *


THANX BRO....STILL NEED TOO ADD THE STREETSTYLE TOUCH


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 17 2010, 01:07 AM~16314806
> *HARBOR AREA KICK BACK SPOT :biggrin:
> PLACE:WINGSTOP PARKING LOT :biggrin:
> DATE:JAN.22,2010 :biggrin:
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 17 2010, 01:03 AM~16314792
> *HELL YEAH ITS GOIN DOWN FRIDAY JAN. 22, 2010 :biggrin:
> EVERYONE IS WELCOME TOO JOIN US AND CHILL,SO BRING YOUR RIDE
> OUT AND COME ENJOY SOME WINGSTOP HOT WINGS WITH US
> *


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

TTT Harbor Area


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SEMS87CUTT_@Jan 18 2010, 11:42 PM~16335539
> *TTT Harbor Area
> *


X94 :biggrin:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jan 18 2010, 06:21 PM~16329845
> *TTT FOR THIS TOPIC, LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN.... :thumbsup:
> *


X68 & X74 
:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: T T M F T


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Jan 19 2010, 10:06 AM~16338127
> *X68 & X74
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  T T M F T
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 19 2010, 12:22 PM~16338925
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT'S HAPPENIN' BIG SPANX, WHAT'S GOOD HOMIE? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Jan 19 2010, 11:39 AM~16339063
> *WHAT'S HAPPENIN' BIG SPANX, WHAT'S GOOD HOMIE? :biggrin:
> *


X2 WHATS UP SPANX, AND 68-N-I-O-U-1


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Jan 19 2010, 11:44 AM~16339091
> *X2 WHATS UP SPANX, AND 68-N-I-O-U-1
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Jan 19 2010, 12:44 PM~16339091
> *X2 WHATS UP SPANX, AND 68-N-I-O-U-1
> *


WHAT UP DEE-BOY, WHAT'S POPPIN' WITH YOU HOMIE?


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Jan 19 2010, 01:00 PM~16339720
> *WHAT UP DEE-BOY, WHAT'S POPPIN' WITH YOU HOMIE?
> *


SAME OLD SAME OLD.. IF IT DONT RAIN SEE YOU FRIDAY IN THE HARBOR


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

<span style='font-family:Times'>*Grace E. Simons Lodge

1025 Elysian Park Drive, Los Angeles, CA 90012*

AT THIS MEETING WE WILL BE DISCUSSING HOW IT WENT AT THE PALMS WITH THE COUNCIL C.C. PICNIC, AND HOW WE CAN MAKE SECTION 9 BETTER AND WUT EVER FEEDBACK OR OPINIONS WE HAVE TO GIVE TO THE CITY OF LA. SO PLEASE MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA LETS SUPPORT THIS MEETING TO SHOW THE CITY THAT WE CAN WORK TOGETHER WITH THE CITY SO THAT WE CAN CONTINUE TO ENJOY ELYSIAN PARK LIKE WE HAVE IN THE PAST.

LETS TRY TO KEEP IT AT 2 MEMBERS PER CLUB AND SOLO RIDERS AND ANYONE WHO CARES IS WELCOME.

IF U GUYS NEED A MAP POSTED LET ME KNOW AND I'LL DO SO.

THANKS IN ADVANCE FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND HOPE TO SEE U GUYS THERE.

YOUR BOY
MR WESTSIDE


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jan 19 2010, 01:10 PM~16339814
> *<span style='font-family:Times'>Grace E. Simons Lodge
> 
> 1025 Elysian Park Drive, Los Angeles, CA 90012
> ...


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTT


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

GLAD TO SEE YA'LL NINJAS PUTTEN DOWN...........MUCH LUV TO ALL THE HARBOR AREA RIDERZ


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jan 19 2010, 06:27 PM~16343724
> *GLAD TO SEE YA'LL NINJAS PUTTEN DOWN...........MUCH LUV TO ALL THE HARBOR AREA RIDERZ
> *


WHAT UP MY BRUTHA


----------



## BESZIDE (Jun 8, 2009)

TTMFT FOR THE HARBOR AREA RYDERS.....


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BESZIDE_@Jan 19 2010, 11:24 PM~16347123
> *TTMFT FOR THE HARBOR AREA RYDERS.....
> *


X68--X74 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Jan 19 2010, 10:02 PM~16347674
> *X68--X74 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


*NICE PICTURES HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!! HEARD IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT ALSO... NEXT TIME SHOULD HAVE EVEN A BIGGER TURN OUT. NOW THAT THE WORD IS OUT. GL ON THE CRUISE NIGHT..........*
 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Jan 20 2010, 12:13 AM~16348442
> *NICE PICTURES HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!! HEARD IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT ALSO... NEXT TIME SHOULD HAVE EVEN A BIGGER TURN OUT. NOW THAT THE WORD IS OUT. GL ON THE CRUISE NIGHT..........
> :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE  IF IT DONT RAIN THIS FRIDAY IT SHOULD BE ANOTHER GOOD TURN OUT


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Jan 20 2010, 12:13 AM~16348442
> *NICE PICTURES HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!! HEARD IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT ALSO... NEXT TIME SHOULD HAVE EVEN A BIGGER TURN OUT. NOW THAT THE WORD IS OUT. GL ON THE CRUISE NIGHT..........
> :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


LETS ROLL RITCHIE BOY...... :sprint:


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

Nice Pictures what city is this in ?





www.classiclowriderscarclub.com


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69impala_@Jan 20 2010, 01:43 PM~16352525
> *Nice Pictures what city is this in ?
> www.classiclowriderscarclub.com
> *


CARSON CALIFORNIA


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Jan 20 2010, 01:55 PM~16352650
> *CARSON CALIFORNIA
> *


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Jan 16 2010, 11:33 PM~16314232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


T9T4T :biggrin:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Jan 20 2010, 12:30 PM~16351453
> *LETS ROLL RITCHIE BOY...... :sprint:
> *


X68--X74 YEAH RICHIE LET'S ROLL.
:h5:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

:biggrin: LOS ANGELES MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE THIS FRIDAY


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Jan 21 2010, 01:14 PM~16364125
> *:biggrin:  LOS ANGELES MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE THIS FRIDAY
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: HOPEFULLY IT DOESN'T RAIN HOMIE CAUSE IF IT DOES THERE IS ALWAYS NEXT WEEK AND THEN THE ONE AFTER THAT AND SO ON, THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT HOMIE.


----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Jan 21 2010, 12:23 PM~16364213
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin: HOPEFULLY IT DOESN'T RAIN HOMIE CAUSE IF IT DOES THERE IS ALWAYS NEXT WEEK AND THEN THE ONE AFTER THAT AND SO ON, THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT HOMIE.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Jan 21 2010, 12:14 PM~16364125
> *:biggrin:  LOS ANGELES MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE THIS FRIDAY
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

HOW FAR IS IT FROM HOLLYWOOD? :happysad:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 21 2010, 02:32 PM~16364892
> *HOW FAR IS IT FROM HOLLYWOOD? :happysad:
> *


OH, NOT TOO FAR I WOULD SAY PROBABLY ABOUT 25 TO 30 MINUTES DEPENDING ON THE FREEWAYS HOW BUSY THEY ARE. BUT IF YOU GOT TIME COME OUT AND KICK BACK WITH US EVERYONE IS WELCOMED TO COME.


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

I HOPE THE RAINS LETS UP BY FRIDAY NIGHT, I WOULD LIKE TO GET THERE EARLIER THAN LAST WEEK...... :biggrin:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jan 21 2010, 03:46 PM~16365676
> *I HOPE THE RAINS LETS UP BY FRIDAY NIGHT, I WOULD LIKE TO GET THERE EARLIER THAN LAST WEEK...... :biggrin:
> *


 :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 21 2010, 01:32 PM~16364892
> *HOW FAR IS IT FROM HOLLYWOOD? :happysad:
> *


ITS A HOP,SKIP AND A JUMP HOMIE


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 17 2010, 01:14 AM~16314838
> *IF DALLAS RAINES TELL US ITS GONNA RAIN ON THE 22ND OF JAN. FUCK IT WILL BE OUT THERE THE FOLLOWING FRIDAY THE 29TH OF JAN.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 22 2010, 09:13 AM~16374328
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## vallero68 (Jul 14, 2009)

THATS A CLEAN 8 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vallero68_@Jan 22 2010, 10:41 AM~16374856
> *THATS A CLEAN 8 :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


THANK YOU HOMIE.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRU BLU 77 (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Jan 22 2010, 09:48 AM~16374913
> *THANK YOU HOMIE.
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


CHUPASO COMPADRE


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX+Jan 21 2010, 05:25 PM~16366781-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool homie thanks


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

IT DONT LOOK LIKE THE RAIN IS GONNA GIVE UP


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 22 2010, 01:57 PM~16377184
> *IT DONT LOOK LIKE THE RAIN IS GONNA GIVE UP
> *


YEAH BETTER CANCEL TILL NEXT FRIDAY HOMIES...


----------



## oraleloco (Jun 12, 2008)

Fianlly somthing near the pad...gracias for putting this together..There has to me more gatherings like this in the harbor area..


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Jan 22 2010, 02:46 PM~16377626
> *YEAH BETTER CANCEL TILL NEXT FRIDAY HOMIES...
> *


WELL LIKE WE SAID,IF IT RAINS FUCK IT WE'LL COME OUT STRONG NEXT FRIDAY ON THE 29TH OF JAN.


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oraleloco_@Jan 22 2010, 02:56 PM~16377718
> *Fianlly somthing near the pad...gracias for putting this together..There has to me more gatherings like this in the harbor area..
> *


YOU AND YOUR CLUB IS WELCOME TOO ENJOY AND CHILL WITH ALL THE RIDERS....PASS THE WORD BRUTHA</span>


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 22 2010, 05:16 PM~16378368
> *WELL LIKE WE SAID,IF IT RAINS FUCK IT WE'LL COME OUT STRONG NEXT FRIDAY ON THE 29TH OF JAN.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:
SO MUCH FOR THIS FRIDAY, NEXT FRIDAY IT IS THEN, IT JUST SUCKS THAT IT HAD TO RAIN TODAY :banghead:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRU BLU 77_@Jan 22 2010, 11:18 AM~16375196
> *CHUPASO COMPADRE
> *


WHATS UP COMPADRE HOW ARE DOING TODAY :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

SEE EVERYONE THIS FRIDAY  
PLACE:WINGSTOP PARKING LOT :biggrin: 
DATE:JAN.29TH,2010 :biggrin: 
TIME:7:00PM :biggrin: 
EVERY CLUB,SOLO RIDERS,WHO EVER IS WELCOME TOO CHILL AND EAT SOME HOT WINGS......BRING YOUR RIDES AND KICK BACK


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 22 2010, 08:20 PM~16380740
> *DUE TO RAIN WE WILL RESCHEDULE FOR NEXT FRIDAY
> PLACE:WINGSTOP PARKING LOT :biggrin:
> DATE:JAN.29TH,2010 :biggrin:
> ...


SEE YOU NEXT FRIDAY HOMEBOYS...


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Jan 22 2010, 08:43 PM~16381067
> *SEE YOU NEXT FRIDAY HOMEBOYS...
> *


X2 :yes:


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

TTT :wave:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Jan 22 2010, 09:43 PM~16381067
> *SEE YOU NEXT FRIDAY HOMEBOYS...
> *


WE'LL BE THERE HOMIE! :h5: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZEKE_@Jan 22 2010, 09:54 PM~16381178
> *TTT :wave:
> *


WHAT'S UP BIGG ZEKE!


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Jan 22 2010, 08:43 PM~16381067
> *SEE YOU NEXT FRIDAY HOMEBOYS...
> *


X9FO-SHIZZLE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 22 2010, 08:20 PM~16380740
> *DUE TO RAIN WE WILL RESCHEDULE FOR NEXT FRIDAY
> PLACE:WINGSTOP PARKING LOT :biggrin:
> DATE:JAN.29TH,2010 :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 22 2010, 08:20 PM~16380740
> *DUE TO RAIN WE WILL RESCHEDULE FOR NEXT FRIDAY
> PLACE:WINGSTOP PARKING LOT :biggrin:
> DATE:JAN.29TH,2010 :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAGO_@Jan 23 2010, 09:41 AM~16384873
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 22 2010, 08:20 PM~16380740
> *DUE TO RAIN WE WILL RESCHEDULE FOR NEXT FRIDAY
> PLACE:WINGSTOP PARKING LOT :biggrin:
> DATE:JAN.29TH,2010 :biggrin:
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 23 2010, 12:44 PM~16385261
> *:biggrin:
> *


no hang out at the spot last night


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jan 23 2010, 11:14 AM~16385429
> *no hang out at the spot last night
> *


WE GOT RAINED OUT SO WHERE GONNA DO IT NEXT FRIDAY :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Jan 22 2010, 09:50 PM~16381730
> *WHAT'S UP BIGG ZEKE!
> *


whats up uso. paparazzi will be out on friday :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZEKE_@Jan 23 2010, 05:12 PM~16387925
> *whats up uso. paparazzi will be out on friday :thumbsup:
> *


THATS RIGHT BIG DAWG


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> THATS RIGHT BIG DAWG
> [/quot
> TTT. MALO BIG SPANX :wave:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> > THATS RIGHT BIG DAWG
> > [/quot
> > TTT. MALO BIG SPANX :wave:
> 
> ...


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: StreetStyleL.A, BIG SPANX
:biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 22 2010, 08:20 PM~16380740
> *BRING YOUR RIDES OUT AND REPRESENT TOO THE FULLEST :biggrin:
> EVERYONE IS WELCOME TOO JOIN US FOR A KICK BACK AND CHILL :biggrin:
> LETS GET SOME HOT WINGS FROM WINGSTOP AND SHOW OUR RIDES *


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 23 2010, 08:09 PM~16389227
> *BRING YOUR RIDES OUT AND REPRESENT TOO THE FULLEST :biggrin:
> EVERYONE IS WELCOME TOO JOIN US FOR A KICK BACK AND CHILL :biggrin:
> LETS GET SOME HOT WINGS FROM WINGSTOP AND SHOW OUR RIDES
> *


SUNDAY MORNING BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 23 2010, 01:15 PM~16385442
> *WE GOT RAINED OUT SO WHERE GONNA DO IT NEXT FRIDAY :biggrin:
> *


TRU TRU.............YOU COMING TO TAMPA BRO................ :happysad:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jan 24 2010, 09:13 AM~16392928
> *TRU TRU.............YOU COMING TO TAMPA BRO................ :happysad:
> *


WE'RE NOT SURE YET


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTT


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

QUOTE(BIG SPANX @ Jan 22 2010, 08:20 PM) 
DUE TO RAIN WE WILL RESCHEDULE FOR NEXT FRIDAY 
PLACE:WINGSTOP PARKING LOT 
DATE:JAN.29TH,2010 
TIME:7:00PM 
EVERY CLUB,SOLO RIDERS,WHO EVER IS WELCOME TOO CHILL AND EAT SOME HOT WINGS......BRING YOUR RIDES AND KICK BACK 


BRING YOUR RIDES OUT AND REPRESENT TOO THE FULLEST 
EVERYONE IS WELCOME TOO JOIN US FOR A KICK BACK AND CHILL 
LETS GET SOME HOT WINGS FROM WINGSTOP AND SHOW OUR RIDES


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

beautiful day in da harbor area :yes:


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Jan 24 2010, 12:09 PM~16394319
> *TTT
> *


x2


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZEKE_@Jan 24 2010, 03:54 PM~16396018
> *beautiful day in da harbor area  :yes:
> *


ALWAYZ


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

WHATS UP BIG SPANX,JOHNNY GUAM, 68-N-I-O-U-1, BIG ZEKE AND THE REST OF THE H.A RIDERS..WHATS GOIN DOWN FELLAS, IS IT ON NEXT FRIDAY?


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 24 2010, 04:04 PM~16396115
> *ALWAYZ
> *


 :h5: :yes:


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

TTT FOR THE HARBOR AREA RIDERS :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Jan 24 2010, 10:21 PM~16400156
> *WHATS UP BIG SPANX,JOHNNY GUAM, 68-N-I-O-U-1, BIG ZEKE AND THE REST OF THE H.A RIDERS..WHATS GOIN DOWN FELLAS, IS IT ON NEXT FRIDAY?
> *


WHATS UP DBOY.ITS GOING DOWN IN DA HxA :yes:


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Jan 24 2010, 10:46 PM~16400540
> *TTT  FOR THE HARBOR AREA RIDERS :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZEKE_@Jan 24 2010, 10:48 PM~16400563
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


SEE YOU HOMIES FRIDAY CANT WAIT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Jan 24 2010, 10:49 PM~16400570
> *SEE YOU HOMIES FRIDAY CANT WAIT :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEAH.....I CANT WAIT UNTIL FRIDAY :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 22 2010, 08:20 PM~16380740
> *SEE EVERYONE ON FRIDAY :biggrin: EVERYONE IS WELCOME TOO JOIN US THIS FRIDAY. COME OUT AND REP YOUR CLUB OR IF YOUR A SOLO RIDER COME OUT AND REP YOURSELF  *


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Jan 20 2010, 12:13 AM~16348442
> *NICE PICTURES HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!! HEARD IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT ALSO... NEXT TIME SHOULD HAVE EVEN A BIGGER TURN OUT. NOW THAT THE WORD IS OUT. GL ON THE CRUISE NIGHT..........
> :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Jan 24 2010, 11:21 PM~16400156
> *WHATS UP BIG SPANX,JOHNNY GUAM, 68-N-I-O-U-1, BIG ZEKE AND THE REST OF THE H.A RIDERS..WHATS GOIN DOWN FELLAS, IS IT ON NEXT FRIDAY?
> *


WHAT'S UP DEE-BOY, YOU DAMN SKIPPY ITS ON THIS FRIDAY (AS LONG AS IT DOESN'T RAIN AGAIN)
:x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x:


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH (May 20, 2007)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZEKE_@Jan 24 2010, 04:54 PM~16396018
> *beautiful day in da harbor area  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin: WHAT UP BIG ZEKE? :biggrin:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Jan 24 2010, 11:46 PM~16400540
> *TTT  FOR THE HARBOR AREA RIDERS :biggrin:
> *


TTT ME X68
:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Jan 24 2010, 11:49 PM~16400570
> *SEE YOU HOMIES FRIDAY CANT WAIT :biggrin:
> *


SEE YOU ON FRIDAY BIG HOMIE!


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

JUST SEEN THE NEWS....RAIN TUESDAY AND WEDNESDAY  
THURSDAY AND FRIDAY SHOULD BE NICE


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elusive(VP)_@Jan 25 2010, 05:50 PM~16408491
> *ttt
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## la79elco (Aug 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by la79elco_@Jan 25 2010, 06:30 PM~16408895
> *TTT
> *


  SEE YOU FRIDAY!


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Jan 25 2010, 03:29 PM~16406778
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP BIG ZEKE? :biggrin:
> *


nothing much bro. taking my son to da park for there basketball pics. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

IS IT FRIDAY YET :run:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Jan 25 2010, 06:57 PM~16409193
> *IS IT FRIDAY YET  :run:
> *


X94 :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacs4life (Apr 9, 2005)

DEVOTIONS CAR CLUB HARBOR AREA CHAPTER WILL BE THERE!!!!


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by urcarsux_@Jan 25 2010, 07:46 PM~16409768
> *DEVOTIONS CAR CLUB HARBOR AREA CHAPTER WILL BE THERE!!!!
> *


THANKS DEVOTIONS CC HXA.  
SEE YOU GUYZ THERE


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 22 2010, 08:20 PM~16380740
> *DUE TO RAIN WE WILL RESCHEDULE FOR NEXT FRIDAY
> PLACE:WINGSTOP PARKING LOT :biggrin:
> DATE:JAN.29TH,2010 :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 25 2010, 11:47 AM~16404582
> *SEE EVERYONE ON FRIDAY :biggrin:  EVERYONE IS WELCOME TOO JOIN US THIS FRIDAY. COME OUT AND REP YOUR CLUB OR IF YOUR A SOLO RIDER COME OUT AND REP YOURSELF
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## cadillacs4life (Apr 9, 2005)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by urcarsux_@Jan 25 2010, 09:47 PM~16411638
> *TTT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

MORNING BUMP!  GOOD MORNING EVERYONE I CAN'T BELIEVE THIS TOPIC WAS ON PAGE 2. :boink: :drama: :drama: :boink:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Jan 26 2010, 09:14 AM~16415130
> *MORNING BUMP!   GOOD MORNING EVERYONE I CAN'T BELIEVE THIS TOPIC WAS ON PAGE 2. :boink:  :drama:  :drama:  :boink:
> *


ITS ONLY GONNA GET BIGGER :biggrin:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

IS IT FRIDAY YET :h5: :sprint:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Jan 26 2010, 11:05 AM~16416018
> *IS IT FRIDAY YET :h5:  :sprint:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I WISH IT WAS :biggrin:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 26 2010, 11:26 AM~16416186
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I WISH IT WAS :biggrin:
> *


COUNT DOWN HOMIE :h5: :x:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Jan 26 2010, 12:09 PM~16416661
> *COUNT DOWN HOMIE :h5:  :x:
> *


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 23 2010, 08:09 PM~16389227
> *BRING YOUR RIDES OUT AND REPRESENT TOO THE FULLEST :biggrin:
> EVERYONE IS WELCOME TOO JOIN US FOR A KICK BACK AND CHILL :biggrin:
> LETS GET SOME HOT WINGS FROM WINGSTOP AND SHOW OUR RIDES
> *


----------



## la79elco (Aug 16, 2009)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by la79elco_@Jan 26 2010, 09:21 PM~16423529
> *TTT  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ORALEEEEEEEEE. :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacs4life (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 26 2010, 10:20 AM~16415657
> *ITS ONLY GONNA GET BIGGER :biggrin:
> *



THIS IS WHAT THE HARBOR AREA NEEDS RIGHT NOW TO A PLACE TO ROLL TO. KICK IT AND JUST CHILL WITH NO B.S.


----------



## cadillacs4life (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Jan 26 2010, 11:05 AM~16416018
> *IS IT FRIDAY YET :h5:  :sprint:
> *


TOMORROW IS HUMP DAY ITS ALL DOWN HILL TILL FRIDAY!!!!


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by urcarsux_@Jan 26 2010, 10:40 PM~16424706
> *THIS IS WHAT THE HARBOR AREA NEEDS RIGHT NOW TO A PLACE TO ROLL TO. KICK IT AND JUST CHILL WITH NO B.S.
> *


THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT  CHILL AND KICK BACK AND EVERYONE MEET EVERYONE  WE SHOULD HAVE A GOOD TURN OUT LIKE THE FIRST TIME


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

ILL BE GOING TOO WINGSTOP TOO SEE IF I CAN GET SOME DISCOUNTS ON SOME HOT WINGS AND ALSO ILL BE GOING TOO STARBUCKS TOO TRY AND GET SOME HOOKUPS FOR ALL THE RIDERZ :biggrin:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE THIS IS YOUR MORNING :boink: HUMP I MEAN BUMP :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 27 2010, 09:00 AM~16427108
> *ILL BE GOING TOO WINGSTOP TOO SEE IF I CAN GET SOME DISCOUNTS ON SOME HOT WINGS AND ALSO ILL BE GOING TOO STARBUCKS TOO TRY AND GET SOME HOOKUPS FOR ALL THE RIDERZ :biggrin:
> *


WHAT'S UP BIG SPANX, DO YOUR THANG HOMIE!


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Jan 27 2010, 09:38 AM~16427775
> *WHAT'S UP BIG SPANX, DO YOUR THANG HOMIE!
> *


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 27 2010, 08:00 AM~16427108
> *ILL BE GOING TOO WINGSTOP TOO SEE IF I CAN GET SOME DISCOUNTS ON SOME HOT WINGS AND ALSO ILL BE GOING TOO STARBUCKS TOO TRY AND GET SOME HOOKUPS FOR ALL THE RIDERZ :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillacs4life (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 27 2010, 08:00 AM~16427108
> *I GOT THE OWNER OF CHILE VERDE ITS RIGHT ACROSS FROM WINGSTOP & STARBUCKS! TO GIVE 10% OFF EVERYONE WEARING A CAR CLUB SHIRT!!!
> JUST TRYING TO MAKE THIS THING HAPPEN></span>*


----------



## cadillacs4life (Apr 9, 2005)

JUST ONE DAY BETWEEN US AND FRIDAY!!!


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by urcarsux_@Jan 27 2010, 05:12 PM~16432098
> *I GOT THE OWNER OF CHILE VERDE ITS RIGHT ACROSS FROM WINGSTOP & STARBUCKS! TO GIVE 10% OFF EVERYONE WEARING A CAR CLUB SHIRT!!!
> JUST TRYING TO MAKE THIS THING HAPPEN>
> *


THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT......I WAS THINKING OF GOIN THERE TOO SEE IF WE CAN GET THE HOOK UP.....BUT GOOD LOOKING HOMIE


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

EVERYONE IS WELCOME TOO JOIN US AND KICK BACK :biggrin: 
BRING YOUR RIDES OUT AND WEAR YOUR COLORS TOO REP YOUR CLUB TOO THE FULLEST AND ALSO BRING YOUR KIDS CAUSE WE GOT COLD STONE ICE CREAM NEXT TOO WINGSTOP :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BIG SPANX, urcarsux
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## cadillacs4life (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 27 2010, 05:34 PM~16432376
> *EVERYONE IS WELCOME TOO JOIN US AND KICK BACK :biggrin:
> BRING YOUR RIDES OUT AND WEAR YOUR COLORS TOO REP YOUR CLUB TOO THE FULLEST AND ALSO BRING YOUR KIDS CAUSE WE GOT COLD STONE ICE CREAM NEXT TOO WINGSTOP :biggrin:
> *


YEAH DON'T FORGET TO WEAR YOUR SHIRTS IF YOU WANT THAT DISCOUNT
ALSO HIT ME UP BIG SPANX # IN YOUR BOX BRO.


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by urcarsux_@Jan 27 2010, 05:38 PM~16432422
> *YEAH DON'T FORGET TO WEAR YOUR SHIRTS IF YOU WANT THAT DISCOUNT
> ALSO HIT ME UP BIG SPANX # IN YOUR BOX BRO.
> *


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

ALMOST FRIDAY HOMIEZ :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by urcarsux_@Jan 27 2010, 05:12 PM~16432098
> *I GOT THE OWNER OF CHILE VERDE ITS RIGHT ACROSS FROM WINGSTOP & STARBUCKS! TO GIVE 10% OFF EVERYONE WEARING A CAR CLUB SHIRT!!!
> JUST TRYING TO MAKE THIS THING HAPPEN>
> *


THANKS FOR ALL THE WORK EVERY ONE IS DOING :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: SEE YOU FRIDAY :biggrin:


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

i'll be there FRYDAYS ttt


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@Jan 27 2010, 08:27 PM~16434572
> *i'll be there FRYDAYS ttt
> *


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

Can't wait 'till Friday...looking forward to meet some Harbor peeps, besides the ones I already know. I actually went out there last Friday, but it was too damn cold to be out there. :happysad:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 27 2010, 09:35 PM~16434690
> *Can't wait 'till Friday...looking forward to meet some Harbor peeps, besides the ones I already know. I actually went out there last Friday, but it was too damn cold to be out there. :happysad:
> *


what happen you got kicked out of burbank :wow:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 27 2010, 05:34 PM~16432376
> *EVERYONE IS WELCOME TOO JOIN US AND KICK BACK :biggrin:
> BRING YOUR RIDES OUT AND WEAR YOUR COLORS TOO REP YOUR CLUB TOO THE FULLEST AND ALSO BRING YOUR KIDS CAUSE WE GOT COLD STONE ICE CREAM NEXT TOO WINGSTOP :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 22 2010, 08:20 PM~16380740
> *SEE EVERYONE THIS FRIDAY
> PLACE:WINGSTOP PARKING LOT :biggrin:
> DATE:JAN.29TH,2010 :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## cadillacs4life (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 27 2010, 08:35 PM~16434690
> *Can't wait 'till Friday...looking forward to meet some Harbor peeps, besides the ones I already know. I actually went out there last Friday, but it was too damn cold to be out there. :happysad:
> *



SEE YOU THERE LIKE BEFORE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by urcarsux_@Jan 27 2010, 05:12 PM~16432098
> *I GOT THE OWNER OF CHILE VERDE ITS RIGHT ACROSS FROM WINGSTOP & STARBUCKS! TO GIVE 10% OFF EVERYONE WEARING A CAR CLUB SHIRT!!!
> JUST TRYING TO MAKE THIS THING HAPPEN>
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZEKE_@Jan 27 2010, 09:33 PM~16435428
> *:thumbsup:
> *


TTT 4 THE HARBOR AREA


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 27 2010, 08:35 PM~16434690
> *Can't wait 'till Friday...looking forward to meet some Harbor peeps, besides the ones I already know. I actually went out there last Friday, but it was too damn cold to be out there. :happysad:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 27 2010, 08:35 PM~16434690
> *Can't wait 'till Friday...looking forward to meet some Harbor peeps, besides the ones I already know. I actually went out there last Friday, but it was too damn cold to be out there. :happysad:
> *


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

ONE MORE DAY FELLAS.... :h5: :run:


----------



## la79elco (Aug 16, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE, FRIDAY IS COMING :biggrin: THIS SHIT IS COMING TOGETHER LIKE BUTT CHEEKS. :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by urcarsux_@Jan 27 2010, 09:24 PM~16435301
> *SEE YOU THERE LIKE BEFORE!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:nicoderm:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 28 2010, 12:46 PM~16440550
> *:nicoderm:
> *


----------



## Joey 64 (Apr 8, 2008)

Looks like it's happening down in the HXA !

May have to do a cruise down there and see whats Kracken '

Joey 64' - Classic Lowriders Car Club So.Cal


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Joey 64_@Jan 28 2010, 01:47 PM~16441167
> *Looks like it's happening down in the HXA !
> 
> May have to do a cruise down there and see whats Kracken '
> ...


COME ON DOWN AND CHECK IT OUT. THE MORE THE MERRIER, EVERYONE WITH THE RIGHT ATTITUDE IS MORE THAN WELCOMED TO COME.


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Jan 28 2010, 01:23 PM~16441466
> *COME ON DOWN AND CHECK IT OUT. THE MORE THE MERRIER, EVERYONE WITH THE RIGHT ATTITUDE IS MORE THAN WELCOMED TO COME.
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Jan 27 2010, 09:54 PM~16435706
> *TTT 4 THE  HARBOR AREA
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Joey 64_@Jan 28 2010, 12:47 PM~16441167
> *Looks like it's happening down in the HXA !
> 
> May have to do a cruise down there and see whats Kracken '
> ...


COME GET SOME OF THOSE HOT WINGS


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 28 2010, 05:00 PM~16443635
> *COME GET SOME OF THOSE HOT WINGS
> *




WHAT'S UP BIG HOMIE, IM GOING TO COME OUT AND CHECK YOU OUT, GOT TO SHOW LOVE TO MY PEOPLE YOU FEEL ME!. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Jan 28 2010, 05:07 PM~16443701
> *WHAT'S UP BIG HOMIE, IM GOING TO COME OUT AND CHECK YOU OUT, GOT TO SHOW LOVE TO MY PEOPLE YOU FEEL ME!. :biggrin:
> *


THATS RIGHT :biggrin: SEE YA THERE


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Jan 28 2010, 08:58 AM~16438857
> *ONE MORE DAY FELLAS.... :h5:  :run:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 22 2010, 08:20 PM~16380740
> *SEE EVERYONE THIS FRIDAY
> PLACE:WINGSTOP PARKING LOT :biggrin:
> DATE:JAN.29TH,2010 :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 28 2010, 08:03 PM~16445398
> *
> *


 :run: :run: :run: :sprint:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

ITS GONNA BE CRACKING TOMORROW NIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacs4life (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by urcarsux_@Jan 27 2010, 05:12 PM~16432098
> *I GOT THE OWNER OF CHILE VERDE ITS RIGHT ACROSS FROM WINGSTOP & STARBUCKS! TO GIVE 10% OFF EVERYONE WEARING A CAR CLUB SHIRT!!!
> JUST TRYING TO MAKE THIS THING HAPPEN>
> *



COME DOWN AND CHILL TOMORROW!!!!!


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

ITS GONNA BE CRACKING TOMORROW NIGHT :biggrin:
[/b][/quote]
It's here uso less than 24hrs.


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Jan 28 2010, 09:09 PM~16446147
> * Israel is cool people </span>
> It's here uso less than 24hrs.
> *


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 27 2010, 08:46 PM~16434812
> *what happen  you got  kicked  out  of  burbank :wow:
> *


sold that pad, moved in to a bigger place out here, ya gotta see it


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by urcarsux_@Jan 27 2010, 09:24 PM~16435301
> *SEE YOU THERE LIKE BEFORE!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 17 2010, 10:52 AM~16316109
> *EVERYONE IS WELCOME  HIT ME ON THE PM FOR DIRECTIONS
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE? WHATS THE DIRECTIONS? WE GONNA TRYN ROLL OUT THERE! BIG T SAID HE GONNA CALL IN SICK TO ROLL TOO!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 28 2010, 10:29 PM~16446422
> *sold that pad, moved in to a bigger place out here, ya gotta see it
> *


mandilon we dont see you no more since u got married fucker


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 28 2010, 09:45 PM~16446639
> *WHATS UP HOMIE? WHATS THE DIRECTIONS? WE GONNA TRYN ROLL OUT THERE! BIG T SAID HE GONNA CALL IN SICK TO ROLL TOO!
> *


hit me up......number in pm box


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

Bump for the late night riderz :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

ITS GOIN DOWN TONIGHT HOMEBOYS


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Jan 29 2010, 07:41 AM~16449670
> *ITS GOIN DOWN TONIGHT HOMEBOYS
> *


LET'S DO THISSSSSSSSSSSS :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Jan 29 2010, 07:41 AM~16449670
> *ITS GOIN DOWN TONIGHT HOMEBOYS
> *


HELL YEAH IT IS....SEE YA TONIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

the big M b there. :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Jan 29 2010, 07:41 AM~16449670
> *ITS GOIN DOWN TONIGHT HOMEBOYS
> *


wut up big gizmoe..


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGSINNER_@Jan 29 2010, 08:23 AM~16449908
> *the big M b there. :0  :0  :0
> *


THATS RIGHT BIG HOMIE  SEE THE BIG "M" TONIGHT


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 22 2010, 08:20 PM~16380740
> *ITS GOING DOWN TONIGHT......EVERYONE IS WELCOME *


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

TONIGHT IS THE NIGHT IT GOES DOWN MY BROTHAS, LET'S MAKE IT BETTER THAN THE LAST ONE....TTT FOR THIS TOPIC AND EVERYONE INVOLOVED IN IT!  :h5: :h5: :h5: :420: :420:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Jan 29 2010, 09:48 AM~16451136
> *TONIGHT IS THE NIGHT IT GOES DOWN MY BROTHAS, LET'S MAKE IT BETTER THAN THE LAST ONE....LETS DO THIS </span></span>*


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

BIG M  FROM SOUHT LOS ANGELESWILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Jan 29 2010, 01:48 PM~16452612
> *BIG M </span> FROM SOUHT LOS ANGELESWILL BE THERE :biggrin:
> *



SEE THE BIG "M" TONIGHT  
DRIVE SAFE AND LETS GO EAT SOME <span style=\'color:red\'>HOT WINGS


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :sprint: LET'S DO THISSSSSS :sprint: :boink:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 28 2010, 09:29 PM~16446422
> *sold that pad, moved in to a bigger place out here, ya gotta see it
> *


where abouts?


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

ITS ROLL TIME. ....


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

HERES ANOTHER GET TO GETHERS LIKE BACK IN THE DAYS :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=523577


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

Really Nice spot The Classic lowriders will be out there in two weeks to support ,


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69impala_@Jan 30 2010, 12:17 AM~16457869
> *Really Nice spot The Classic lowriders will be out there in two weeks  to support ,
> 
> 
> ...


SOUNDS GOOD BROTHER SEE YOU THERE BOMB ASS SPOT...


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

it was tight. sorry ass camera sucks at night,alot of pics are bad will try to post them tommorow . but their was a lot of cars. had a real good time every body real cool. was up to all the homies i got to talk to good seeing evryone


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

ANOTHER BOMB ASS FRIDAY HOMIES, LOTS OF LOW LOWS ,ALSO WING STOP WAS GOOOOOD..SHERIFF'S WHERE KOOL. NO NEED TO GO ANYWHERE ELSE..TTT 
:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Jan 29 2010, 11:48 PM~16458141
> *ANOTHER BOMB ASS FRIDAY HOMIES, LOTS OF LOW LOWS ,ALSO WING STOP WAS GOOOOOD..SHERIFF'S WHERE KOOL. NO NEED TO GO ANYWHERE ELSE..TTT
> :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 28 2010, 08:30 PM~16446432
> *
> *


Welcome back to layitlow homie :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

STRICTLY FAMILY had a good time  :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Jan 29 2010, 11:44 PM~16458101
> *it was tight. sorry ass camera sucks at night,alot of pics are bad will try to post them tommorow . but their was a lot of cars. had a real good time every body real cool. was up to all the homies i got to talk to good seeing evryone
> *


NICE MEETING YOU GUYZ  SEE YOU GUYZ ON THE NEXT ONE


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Jan 30 2010, 12:01 AM~16458242
> *STRICTLY FAMILY had a good time    :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
HOPEFULLY WE'LL SEE YA ON THE NEXT CHILL AND KICK BACK :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Jan 29 2010, 11:44 PM~16458101
> *it was tight. sorry ass camera sucks at night,alot of pics are bad will try to post them tommorow . but their was a lot of cars. had a real good time every body real cool. was up to all the homies i got to talk to good seeing evryone
> *


MY CAMERA ALSO SUCKS TOO.....FUCKING PICS I TOOK CAME OUT DARK AND THE BAD THING WAS I HAD THE FLASH ON TOO AND STILL SUCKED. TIME TOO GIVE IT TOO MY 11 YR OLD DAUGHTER AND TELL HER HAPPY EARLY BIRTHDAY :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

HOPE EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT HAD A GOOD TIME AND MADE IT HOME SAFELY


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

1/29/10


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## -BIG NIKO- (Jun 20, 2009)

LOOKS LIKE A CAR SHOW OUT THERE... RIDES LOOKIN SWEET UCE...


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

GOOD PICS UCE  WE HAD THAT PARKING LOT LOOKING LIKE A CAR SHOW AT NIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

GEORGE ...USO C.C








IVAN ....STREETSTYLE C.C


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Strictly Family C.C. had a good time


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

DEVOTIONS C.C








SOUTHBOUND C.C


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Jan 30 2010, 01:34 AM~16458725
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD SEEING U BROTHERS THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZEKE_@Jan 30 2010, 01:38 AM~16458736
> *GOOD SEEING U BROTHERS THERE  :thumbsup:
> *


its a cool spot to kick it at


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZEKE_@Jan 30 2010, 12:49 AM~16458762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD LOOKIN OUT BIGGZEKE, MY BROTHA FROM ANOTHA MOTHA


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@Jan 30 2010, 01:54 AM~16458780
> *GOOD LOOKIN OUT BIGGZEKE, MY BROTHA FROM ANOTHA MOTHA
> *


ALL GOOD CHELU :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

SHOUT OUT TO ALL DA CAR CLUBS, MOTORCYCLES N SOLO RIDERS DAT CAME OUT TO CHILL N HAVE A GOOD TIME


SOUTHBOUND 
DEVOTIONS
OUR STYLE
HOMIES
ILLUSTRIOUS
DEDICATED RIDERZ
IMPERIALS
STRICTLY FAMILY
HARBOR KNIGHTS
TRAFFIC
WEST SIDE FAMILIA
MAJESTIC
DELINQUENTZ
STREETSTYLE
USO
ISLANDERS


ENJOY YOUR WEEKEND, BE SAFE, N GOD BLESS YOU ALL.  :sprint:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

what a great feeling seeing this many lowriders in the HA

can't wait to roll mine


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZEKE_@Jan 30 2010, 03:40 AM~16458891
> *SHOUT OUT TO ALL DA CAR CLUBS, MOTORCYCLES N SOLO RIDERS DAT CAME OUT TO CHILL N HAVE A GOOD TIME
> SOUTHBOUND
> DEVOTIONS
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 30 2010, 04:07 AM~16458942
> *what a great feeling seeing this many lowriders in the HA
> 
> can't wait to roll mine
> *


X2


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

ITS GREAT TO SEE THE H.A. HAVE A STRONG LOWRIDER COMMUNITY :h5:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 30 2010, 03:07 AM~16458942
> *what a great feeling seeing this many lowriders in the HA
> 
> can't wait to roll mine
> *


x3


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

nice pics...and i defiantly like those bikes...... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG NIKO-_@Jan 30 2010, 01:23 AM~16458693
> *LOOKS LIKE A CAR SHOW OUT THERE... RIDES LOOKIN SWEET UCE...
> *


ten-foe... BIG NIKO :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 30 2010, 01:27 AM~16458703
> *GOOD PICS UCE  WE HAD THAT PARKING LOT LOOKING LIKE A CAR SHOW AT NIGHT :biggrin:
> *


YES IT WAS :yes: :h5:


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Jan 30 2010, 08:38 AM~16459561
> *nice pics...and i defiantly like those bikes...... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZEKE_@Jan 30 2010, 02:40 AM~16458891
> *SHOUT OUT TO ALL DA CAR CLUBS, MOTORCYCLES N SOLO RIDERS DAT CAME OUT TO CHILL N HAVE A GOOD TIME
> SOUTHBOUND
> DEVOTIONS
> ...


SOUTHBOUND HAD A GREAT TIME THANK'S TO ALL THAT SUPPORT THE SPOT . ALL WE ASK IS TO RESPECT THE SPOT, AND THE SHERIFFS WILL LET US HAVE THE GATHERING . AGAIN THANK'S FROM SOUTHBOUND.


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: cali, BIG SPANX whats up brother...... :wave:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

LASTNIGHT WAS OFF THE HOOK HOMIEZ  
GOOD CROWD,GOOD ATMOSPHERE,GOOD FOOD,GOOD TIME  
CANT WAIT FOR NEXT FRIDAY TOO COME AROUND


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Jan 30 2010, 09:48 AM~16460002
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: cali, BIG SPANX whats up brother...... :wave:
> *


WHAT UP MY BRUTHA


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 30 2010, 09:49 AM~16460016
> *WHAT UP MY BRUTHA
> *


BUENOS DIAS BIG SPANX COMO ESTAS.


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BIG LOUU, BIG SPANX
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZEKE_@Jan 30 2010, 02:40 AM~16458891
> *SHOUT OUT TO ALL DA CAR CLUBS, MOTORCYCLES N SOLO RIDERS DAT CAME OUT TO CHILL N HAVE A GOOD TIME
> SOUTHBOUND
> DEVOTIONS
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :rimshot:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Jan 30 2010, 09:53 AM~16460050
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: BIG LOUU, BIG SPANX
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


JUST WOKE UP TOO ANOTHER GREAT DAY IN THE HXA :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 30 2010, 09:54 AM~16460061
> *JUST WOKE UP TOO ANOTHER GREAT DAY IN THE HXA :biggrin:
> *


ME 2 :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

PICS ON PAGE 14-15 OF LASTNIGHT KICK BACK :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 30 2010, 10:06 AM~16460132
> *HOPE TOO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN. EVERYONE CLUB,SOLO RIDERZ, WHO EVER WANT TOO COME OUT AND KICK BACK YOU ARE MORE THEN WELCOME TOO PULL UP AND CHILL
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: StreetStyleL.A, BIG SPANX
:wave: :wave: GOOD MORNING BROTHER :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

NEXT KICK BACK IS FRIDAY 
PLACE: WINGSTOP PARKING LOT 
DATE: FEB. 5TH 2010 
TIME: 7:00 PM 
HOPE TOO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN. EVERYONE CLUB,SOLO RIDERZ, WHO EVER WANT TOO COME OUT AND KICK BACK YOU ARE MORE THEN WELCOME TOO PULL UP AND CHILL


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

5. PLEASE NO HOPPING JUST A CHILL SPOT AND KICK BACK


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 30 2010, 11:14 AM~16460182
> *GEORGE FROM UCE CC TALKED WITH THE SHERIFFS. THEIR COOL WITH US CHILLING THERE JUST AS LONG AS WE FOLLOW THE RULES THEY WONT FUCK WITH US
> RULES OF SHERIFFS IS AS FOLLOW:
> 1. KEEP THE RADIOS DOWN TO A MINIMUM
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Jan 30 2010, 10:11 AM~16460161
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: StreetStyleL.A, BIG SPANX
> :wave:  :wave: GOOD MORNING BROTHER :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP PREZ :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: StreetStyleL.A, BIG SPANX, BIG LOUU
:biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Jan 30 2010, 10:16 AM~16460197
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: StreetStyleL.A, BIG SPANX, BIG LOUU
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 30 2010, 10:14 AM~16460182
> *GEORGE FROM UCE CC TALKED WITH THE SHERIFFS. THEIR COOL WITH US CHILLING THERE JUST AS LONG AS WE FOLLOW THE RULES THEY WONT FUCK WITH US
> RULES OF SHERIFFS IS AS FOLLOW:
> 1. KEEP THE RADIOS DOWN TO A MINIMUM
> ...


GOOD WAY TO PUT IT BIG SPANX :h5:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 30 2010, 11:15 AM~16460191
> *WHAT UP PREZ :biggrin:
> *


SUP MY BROTHER I HEARD LONG BEACH SWAP MEET IS TOMORROW...


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: BIG LOUU, BIG SPANX, StreetStyleL.A, CHALIO


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: BIG LOUU, StreetStyleL.A, BIG SPANX, CHALIO


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 30 2010, 10:06 AM~16460132
> *PICS ON PAGE 14-15 OF LASTNIGHT KICK BACK :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Jan 30 2010, 10:17 AM~16460204
> *GOOD WAY TO PUT IT BIG SPANX :h5:
> *


THANK YOU BRUTHA


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Jan 30 2010, 10:17 AM~16460205
> *SUP MY BROTHER I HEARD LONG BEACH SWAP MEET IS TOMORROW...
> *


YOU GOING?


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 30 2010, 10:06 AM~16460132
> *PICS ON PAGE 14-15 OF LASTNIGHT KICK BACK :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 30 2010, 10:14 AM~16460182
> *GEORGE FROM UCE CC TALKED WITH THE SHERIFFS. THEIR COOL WITH US CHILLING THERE JUST AS LONG AS WE FOLLOW THE RULES THEY WONT FUCK WITH US
> RULES OF SHERIFFS IS AS FOLLOW:
> 1. KEEP THE RADIOS DOWN TO A MINIMUM
> ...


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 30 2010, 11:23 AM~16460255
> *YOU GOING?
> *


CALL U TONIGHT BROTHER.


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

it was a good turn out last night, its gettin bigger and better. See ya'll next week :thumbsup:


----------



## herb (Jul 28, 2008)

FRIDAY NIGHTS IN THE HARBOR AREA, FRIDAY GET TOGETHER-KICK BACK 1/29/10
*From: Big Herb*


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

-------------------------WHAT UP D BOY I SEE YOU USO


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

NICE PICS HERB  THANKS GOES NOT ONLY TOO ME BUT TOO EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT TOO KICK BACK AND ENJOY THE HXA NIGHT  
BIG THANKS TOO UCE CC. SOUTHBOUND CC. STREETSTYLE CC. BIG WIL FROM DEVOTIONS CC. FOR THE 10% HOOK UP AT CHILI VERDE AND ALL THE HOMIES WHO MADE THIS HAPPEN


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Jan 30 2010, 11:16 AM~16460937
> *-------------------------WHAT UP D BOY I SEE YOU USO
> *



:biggrin: what's up big ERICK


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 29 2010, 07:01 PM~16455442
> *where abouts?
> *


234th Pl. and Moneta


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

T T M F T :biggrin:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZEKE_@Jan 30 2010, 02:40 AM~16458891
> *SHOUT OUT TO ALL DA CAR CLUBS, MOTORCYCLES N SOLO RIDERS DAT CAME OUT TO CHILL N HAVE A GOOD TIME
> SOUTHBOUND
> DEVOTIONS
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Jan 30 2010, 12:16 PM~16460937
> *-------------------------WHAT UP D BOY I SEE YOU USO
> *


YEAH BUDDY


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

The Classic Lowriders would like to invite all car clubs and solo riders to our Cinco De mayo fiesta on Saturday may 8th 

for more info : visit www.classiclowriderscarclub.com

Car Club with the most cars get a participation trophy and $200.00 cash (must be flying plaques )


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 30 2010, 12:00 AM~16458614
> *
> WESTSIDE FAMILIA HAD A GOOD TIME, AND WE READY TO DO IT AGAIN...</span> :thumbsup:*


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZEKE_@Jan 30 2010, 01:40 AM~16458891
> *SHOUT OUT TO ALL DA CAR CLUBS, MOTORCYCLES N SOLO RIDERS DAT CAME OUT TO CHILL N HAVE A GOOD TIME
> SOUTHBOUND
> DEVOTIONS
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Jan 29 2010, 07:41 AM~16449670
> *ITS GOIN DOWN TONIGHT HOMEBOYS
> *


Nice Pic's uso was another good day in the HxA


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Jan 29 2010, 11:59 PM~16458218
> *Welcome back to layitlow homie  :biggrin:
> *


I never left cabron...lol
I was layinglow...lol


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 30 2010, 10:14 AM~16460182
> *GEORGE FROM UCE CC TALKED WITH THE SHERIFFS. THEIR COOL WITH US CHILLING THERE JUST AS LONG AS WE FOLLOW THE RULES THEY WONT FUCK WITH US
> RULES OF SHERIFFS IS AS FOLLOW:
> 1. KEEP THE RADIOS DOWN TO A MINIMUM
> ...


  
yeah me and Huey forgot to mention that to you, don't forget guy's let's pick up after ourselves, let's not burn the spot....


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 30 2010, 07:49 PM~16463564
> *I never left cabron...lol
> I was layinglow...lol
> *


SO U GONA LET THEM 5'20z SLIDE 2 NITE??


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Jan 30 2010, 07:51 PM~16463577
> *
> SO U GONA LET THEM 5'20z SLIDE 2 NITE??
> *



?? not on the streets yet bro, when I do, I'm taking over the valle first....


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 30 2010, 10:06 AM~16460132
> *ITS GONNA BE CRACKING AGAIN NEXT FRIDAY^^^^^^^^^*


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 30 2010, 07:56 PM~16463597
> *^^^^^^^ITS GONNA BE CRACKING AGAIN NEXT FRIDAY^^^^^^^^^
> *


  can't wait


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 30 2010, 07:57 PM~16463607
> *  can't wait
> *


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

tight pics big herb and zeek. that spot was on! took my family had dinner nothin but love & respect from the HxA homies and the ones that came thru from other parts L.A.(SC,HP,WST.EST...) every one i talk lowriders with. thanx for the pics.


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Jan 30 2010, 08:38 PM~16464335
> *tight pics big herb and zeek. that spot was on! took my family had dinner nothin but love & respect from the HxA homies and the ones that came thru from other parts L.A.(SC,HP,WST.EST...) every one  i talk lowriders with. thanx for the pics.
> *



x64


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

DEVOTIONS had a good time :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@Jan 30 2010, 10:47 PM~16464880
> *DEVOTIONS had a good time :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


HOPE TOO SEE YOU GUYZ NEXT FRIDAY :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

our first time there this friday. great turn out see you next time for sure


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz+Jan 30 2010, 07:51 PM~16463576-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup my homie''sheriff'' said aslong we keep it coo they wont bother us andkeep it clean..


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: StreetStyleL.A, SoCalLife, BIG SPANK


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jan 30 2010, 11:11 PM~16465104
> *yup my homie''sheriff'' said aslong we keep it coo they wont bother us andkeep it clean..
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Six One_@Jan 30 2010, 11:07 PM~16465076
> *our first time there this friday. great turn out see you next time for sure
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Jan 30 2010, 09:38 PM~16464335
> *tight pics big herb and zeek. that spot was on! took my family had dinner nothin but love & respect from the HxA homies and the ones that came thru from other parts L.A.(SC,HP,WST.EST...) every one  i talk lowriders with. thanx for the pics.
> *


ITS ALL GOOD USO. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Jan 30 2010, 06:33 PM~16463034
> *Nice Pic's uso was another good day in the HxA
> *


TTT OG


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZEKE_@Jan 30 2010, 01:40 AM~16458891
> *SHOUT OUT TO ALL DA CAR CLUBS, MOTORCYCLES N SOLO RIDERS DAT CAME OUT TO CHILL N HAVE A GOOD TIME
> SOUTHBOUND
> DEVOTIONS
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

:tears: :tears: Missed another good one . next friday 4 sho HXA 64 will be there . :yes:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 30 2010, 10:06 AM~16460132
> *PICS ON PAGE 14-15 OF LASTNIGHT KICK BACK :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Jan 31 2010, 01:30 AM~16466055
> *:tears:  :tears: Missed another good one . next friday 4 sho HXA 64 will be there . :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Jan 31 2010, 02:30 AM~16466055
> *:tears:  :tears: Missed another good one . next friday 4 sho HXA 64 will be there . :yes:
> *


SEE U NEXT WEEK BROTHER.


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Jan 31 2010, 07:27 AM~16466614
> *SEE U NEXT WEEK BROTHER.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@Jan 31 2010, 01:11 AM~16465978
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


what up guam :wave: next friday


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

Majestics (L.A) had a majestic time.good turn out H.A


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 31 2010, 01:33 AM~16466062
> *
> *


IT WAS NICE MEET YOU HOMIE SEE YOU NEXT WEEK


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Jan 31 2010, 03:30 PM~16469653
> *IT WAS NICE MEET YOU HOMIE SEE YOU NEXT WEEK
> *


NICE TOO MEET YOU TOO BIG SPANK :biggrin: 
SEE THE BIG "M" NEXT FRIDAY BRUTHA


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGSINNER_@Jan 31 2010, 01:00 PM~16468648
> *Majestics (L.A) had a majestic time.good turn out H.A
> *


THANX FOR THE BIG "M" SHOWING HXA SOME LOVE  
SEE YOU GUYZ FRIDAY BIG DAWG


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

STYLISTICS WILL BE THERE NEXT FRIDAY . :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Jan 31 2010, 01:30 AM~16466055
> *:tears:  :tears: Missed another good one . next friday 4 sho HXA 64 will be there . :yes:
> *


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by traffictowing_@Jan 31 2010, 07:57 PM~16471728
> *STYLISTICS WILL BE THERE NEXT FRIDAY . :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


aver si es sierto :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by traffictowing_@Jan 31 2010, 07:57 PM~16471728
> *STYLISTICS WILL BE THERE NEXT FRIDAY . :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 30 2010, 10:14 AM~16460182
> *GEORGE FROM UCE CC TALKED WITH THE SHERIFFS. THEIR COOL WITH US CHILLING THERE JUST AS LONG AS WE FOLLOW THE RULES THEY WONT FUCK WITH US
> RULES OF SHERIFFS IS AS FOLLOW:
> 1. KEEP THE RADIOS DOWN TO A MINIMUM
> ...


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZEKE_@Jan 30 2010, 03:40 AM~16458891
> *SHOUT OUT TO ALL DA CAR CLUBS, MOTORCYCLES N SOLO RIDERS DAT CAME OUT TO CHILL N HAVE A GOOD TIME
> I WOULD PERSONALLY LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE THAT IS MAKING THIS EVENT POSSIBLE, THANK YOU ALL VERY MUCH AND WE'LL SEE EVERYONE NEXT TIME! :h5: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 30 2010, 08:56 PM~16463597
> *^^^^^^^ITS GONNA BE CRACKING AGAIN NEXT FRIDAY^^^^^^^^^
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 
HOPEFULLY IT DOESN'T RAIN. :x: :x: :x: :x:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZEKE_@Jan 30 2010, 02:59 AM~16458794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 30 2010, 04:07 AM~16458942
> *what a great feeling seeing this many lowriders in the HA
> 
> can't wait to roll mine
> *


  
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 30 2010, 11:14 AM~16460182
> *GEORGE FROM UCE CC TALKED WITH THE SHERIFFS. THEIR COOL WITH US CHILLING THERE JUST AS LONG AS WE FOLLOW THE RULES THEY WONT FUCK WITH US
> RULES OF SHERIFFS IS AS FOLLOW:
> 1. KEEP THE RADIOS DOWN TO A MINIMUM
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Jan 31 2010, 03:26 PM~16469215
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: WHAT'S UP CHALIO!


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Jan 31 2010, 06:59 PM~16470680
> *:nicoderm:
> *


WHAT'S UP GEORGE? :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Jan 30 2010, 10:38 PM~16464335
> *tight pics big herb and zeek. that spot was on! took my family had dinner nothin but love & respect from the HxA homies and the ones that came thru from other parts L.A.(SC,HP,WST.EST...) every one  i talk lowriders with. thanx for the pics.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Jan 30 2010, 05:26 PM~16462238
> *YEAH BUDDY
> *


WHAT UP D-BOY , NICE CATCHING UP WITH YOU ON FRIDAY AGAIN HOMIE. SEE YOU ON FRIDAY!


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

If the weathers right we will be there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elusive(VP)_@Feb 1 2010, 12:18 PM~16477575
> *If the weathers right we will be there :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


SEE YOU GUYZ THERE


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elusive(VP)_@Feb 1 2010, 01:18 PM~16477575
> *If the weathers right we will be there :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LIKE YOU SAID IF THE WEATHER IS RIGHT!


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 30 2010, 10:06 AM~16460132
> *LIKE I SAID "ITS GONNA BE CRACKING AGAIN ON FRIDAY" :biggrin:*


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 1 2010, 01:47 PM~16477762
> *LIKE I SAID "ITS GONNA BE CRACKING AGAIN ON FRIDAY" :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Feb 1 2010, 12:46 PM~16477752
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: LIKE YOU SAID IF THE WEATHER IS RIGHT!
> *


we are expecting rain thru sat.....chance of rain hno: :no:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZEKE_@Feb 1 2010, 03:15 PM~16478462
> *we are expecting rain thru sat.....chance of rain hno:  :no:
> *


THAT'S WHAT I HEARD BUT I DIDN'T WANT TO BE THE BEARER OF BAD NEWS , I HOPE WE (THE WEATHER PEOPLE, BIG ZEKE AND MYSELF) ARE WRONG SO WE CAN GET TOGETHER ON FRIDAY! :x: :x: :x: :run: :420: :420:


----------



## orojoh11 (Jan 13, 2009)

TTT...


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 30 2010, 10:06 AM~16460132
> *DATE: FEB. 12TH 2010
> TIME: 7:00 PM
> PLACE: WINGSTOP PARKING LOT
> ...


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orojoh11_@Feb 1 2010, 06:13 PM~16480054
> *TTT...
> *


WHAT'S UP JOHN! :biggrin:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Feb 1 2010, 06:17 PM~16480120
> *TTT
> *


ME X68 & X74


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 1 2010, 06:14 PM~16480070
> *DATE: FEB. 12TH 2010
> TIME: 7:00 PM
> PLACE: WINGSTOP PARKING LOT
> ...


YOU MIGHT AS WELL JUST SAY EVERY FRIDAY AT 7:00 P.M. AS LONG AS THE WEATHER IS GOOD AND NOBODY BLOWS UP THE SPOT WE SHOULD BE OKAY!


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Feb 1 2010, 05:28 PM~16480239
> *YOU MIGHT AS WELL JUST SAY EVERY FRIDAY AT 7:00 P.M. AS LONG AS THE WEATHER IS GOOD AND NOBODY BLOWS UP THE SPOT WE SHOULD BE OKAY!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 30 2010, 10:06 AM~16460132
> *PICS ON PAGE 14-15 OF LASTNIGHT KICK BACK :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 1 2010, 05:14 PM~16480070
> *DATE: FEB. 12TH 2010
> TIME: 7:00 PM
> PLACE: WINGSTOP PARKING LOT
> ...


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 1 2010, 07:37 PM~16481780
> *
> *


HOPE THERES NO RAIN SEE YOU HOMIES FRIDAY NIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Feb 1 2010, 07:56 PM~16482051
> *HOPE THERES NO RAIN SEE YOU HOMIES FRIDAY NIGHT :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP BRUTHA  HOPE ALL IS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## GANGSTER HERITAGE (Jan 4, 2010)

WOW THOSE WERE SOME NICE ASS PICS!!! PAPARAZZI'S AINT GOT SHIT ON THESE GUYS!!!!!


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

Classic lowriders car club was there for the first time. we wont miss it again.


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 1 2010, 08:48 PM~16482839
> *WHAT UP BRUTHA  HOPE ALL IS GOOD HOMIE
> *


ALLS GOOD HOMIE ILL HIT YOU UP TOMORROW HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTER HERITAGE_@Feb 1 2010, 09:24 PM~16483441
> *WOW THOSE WERE SOME NICE ASS PICS!!! PAPARAZZI'S AINT GOT SHIT ON THESE GUYS!!!!!
> *


NEITHER DOES TMZ..... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Six One_@Feb 1 2010, 09:44 PM~16483847
> *Classic lowriders car club was there for the first time. we wont miss it again.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
SEE YOU FRIDAY...IF IT DONT RAIN


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Feb 1 2010, 09:56 PM~16484063
> *ALLS GOOD HOMIE ILL HIT YOU UP TOMORROW HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


SOUNDZ GOO BRO


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

TTT----WHAT UP BIG SPANX?


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Feb 2 2010, 09:19 AM~16487597
> *TTT----WHAT UP BIG SPANX?
> *


WHAT UP BRO


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Feb 1 2010, 10:06 PM~16484225
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


X94 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

WHATS UP TO ALL THE H.A HOMIEZ


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Feb 2 2010, 04:04 PM~16491118
> *WHATS UP TO ALL THE H.A HOMIEZ
> *


 :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Feb 2 2010, 05:04 PM~16491118
> *WHATS UP TO ALL THE H.A HOMIEZ
> *


WHAT'S CRACKIN' D-BOY?


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:ninja: :ninja:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

What up homies the family will try to make it out there


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Jan 31 2010, 09:42 PM~16473040
> *aver si es sierto :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IF IT DON'T RAIN. BIG LOUU MIGHT TAKE BOTH CARS IF MY WIFE WHATS TO GO. :yes: :yes: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 1 2010, 05:14 PM~16480070
> *DATE: FEB. 12TH 2010
> TIME: 7:00 PM
> PLACE: WINGSTOP PARKING LOT
> ...



I HEARD ON THE NEWS IT SHOULD BE <span style=\'color:blue\'>SCATTER RAIN OFF AND ON


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

TTT</span>


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

*HEY HOMIES, A LIL RAIN WONT HURT....LOL....NAW JUS KIDDIN. BETTER TO BE SAFE THAN SORRY..... *


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Feb 3 2010, 01:04 PM~16499910
> *HEY HOMIES, A LIL RAIN WONT HURT....LOL....NAW JUS KIDDIN. BETTER TO BE SAFE THAN SORRY.....
> *


YUP, I SAY THE SAME!
:yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

WHATS CRACKIN FELLAS.....


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Feb 3 2010, 03:54 PM~16501176
> *WHATS CRACKIN FELLAS.....
> *


NOT MUCH JUST HERE AT WORK HOMIE, WHAT'S UP WITH YOU?


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

TTT-----TFB


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Feb 3 2010, 12:39 PM~16500152
> *YUP, I SAY THE SAME!
> :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


YO 2 :biggrin:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Feb 3 2010, 02:54 PM~16501176
> *WHATS CRACKIN FELLAS.....
> *


Sup Giz Where is your primo Trish got that niga in a head lock lol :run: :boink:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1+Feb 1 2010, 11:30 AM~16477165-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What up uso's all good hear see you FRIDAY :boink:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

HOPE THERE IS NO RAIN hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Feb 2 2010, 09:10 PM~16493813
> *What up homies the family will try to make it out there
> *


LOOKS LIKE RAIN ON FRIDAY HOMIES, SO IF DOES RAIN SEE YOU GUYS NEXT FRIDAY SAME TIME SAME PLACE!


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: George LA HARBOR, What up uso going to bed long day


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BIG LOUU, 68-N-I-O-U-1
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Feb 3 2010, 09:51 PM~16505423
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: George LA HARBOR, What up uso going to bed long day
> *


WHAT'S UP GEORGE :wave: :wave: GOOD NIGHT USO! :wave: :wave:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Feb 3 2010, 09:56 PM~16505495
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: BIG LOUU, 68-N-I-O-U-1
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


QUE ONDAS WEEYYY, ME AGARRARON DESAPREVENIDO! :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

IT WAS SUPPOSE TOO BE CLOUDY TODAY BUT I DIDNT SEE SHIT BUT SUNSHINE :biggrin: WE'LL SEE HOW THE WEATHER IS TOMORROW


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZEKE_@Feb 3 2010, 10:36 PM~16507024
> *ttt
> *


WHATS UP HOME... IS IT ON FRIDAY


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

man i just checked the weather for friday and it looks like its gonna rain all day.... :angry: i sure hope they are wrong, lets see wut they say tomorrow... :happysad:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Feb 4 2010, 12:22 AM~16507933
> *man i just checked the weather for friday and it looks like its gonna rain all day.... :angry:  i sure hope they are wrong, lets see wut they say tomorrow... :happysad:
> *


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 1 2010, 05:14 PM~16480070
> *IF WORST COMES TOO WORST,I GUESS ILL SEE YA NEXT FRIDAY *


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Feb 4 2010, 12:31 AM~16507568
> *WHATS UP HOME... IS IT ON FRIDAY
> *


IF BY ANY CHANCE IT DON'T RAIN THEN HELL YEAH ITS ON! :rimshot: :boink: IF NOT THEN NEXT FRIDAY ITS ON AND POPPIN'!  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Feb 4 2010, 09:27 AM~16509771
> *IF BY ANY CHANCE IT DON'T RAIN THEN HELL YEAH ITS ON! :rimshot:  :boink: IF NOT THEN NEXT FRIDAY ITS ON AND POPPIN'!   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## orojoh11 (Jan 13, 2009)

What's up Big Lou!


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orojoh11_@Feb 4 2010, 11:30 AM~16510440
> *What's up Big Lou!
> *


WHAT'S UP JOHN MISSED YOU LAST FRIDAY, YOU SHOULD'VE BEEN THERE IT WAS CRACKIN'! :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## orojoh11 (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah Heard it was on and popppin I'll see u guys at the next one


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orojoh11_@Feb 4 2010, 10:30 AM~16510440
> *What's up Big Lou!
> *


WHATS UP JOHN HOW YOU DOING. :biggrin:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orojoh11_@Feb 4 2010, 01:12 PM~16511317
> *Yeah Heard it was on and popppin I'll see u guys at the next one
> *


SOUNDS GOOD!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

ANY NEWS ON THE WEATHER FOR TOMORROW?


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 4 2010, 05:06 PM~16513510
> *ANY NEWS ON THE WEATHER FOR TOMORROW?
> *


I'M SORRY TO SAY BUT ALL I KEEP SEEING ON MY DISH IS RAIN HOMIES SO IT LOOKS LIKE NEXT FRIDAY IT IS!  :angry: :tears: :tears:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Feb 4 2010, 05:09 PM~16514190
> *I'M SORRY TO SAY BUT ALL I KEEP SEEING ON MY DISH IS RAIN HOMIES SO IT LOOKS LIKE NEXT FRIDAY IT IS!   :angry:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


FUCK IT WE'LL JUST COME OUT STRONG NEXT FRIDAY THEN :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacs4life (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 4 2010, 05:57 PM~16514610
> *FUCK IT WE'LL JUST COME OUT STRONG</span> NEXT FRIDAY THEN :biggrin:
> *




*LET'S KEEP THIS SHIT <span style=\'color:blue\'>STRONG **FOR EVERY FRIDAY TO COME!!!*


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Feb 3 2010, 11:31 PM~16507568
> *WHATS UP HOME... IS IT ON FRIDAY
> *


 :wave: rain :thumbsdown:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZEKE_@Feb 4 2010, 06:54 PM~16515089
> *:wave: rain  :thumbsdown:
> *



ill be out there still...


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Feb 4 2010, 06:57 PM~16515130
> *ill be out there still...
> 
> 
> *


LIAR :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by urcarsux_@Feb 4 2010, 06:52 PM~16515080
> *LET'S KEEP THIS SHIT STRONG FOR EVERY FRIDAY TO COME!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Feb 4 2010, 06:57 PM~16515130
> *ill be out there still...
> 
> 
> *


whats up huey. damn like dat :0


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 4 2010, 07:22 PM~16515360
> *LIAR :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZEKE_@Feb 4 2010, 07:28 PM~16515402
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZEKE_@Feb 4 2010, 07:27 PM~16515391
> *whats up huey. damn like dat :0
> *



i dont thinks its gonna rain if it does it will be in the afternoon... :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 4 2010, 07:22 PM~16515360
> *LIAR :biggrin:
> *



:ninja:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Feb 4 2010, 09:55 PM~16517263
> *:ninja:
> *


 :roflmao: :run: :run: :run: :sprint: RAIN RAIN GO AWAY


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Feb 4 2010, 09:59 PM~16517313
> *:roflmao:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :sprint: RAIN RAIN GO AWAY
> *


 :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :sprint:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

<span style='color:blue'>He won 1st at the Grand National Hot Rod Show this past weekend :thumbsup:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

Bump :sprint:


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Feb 4 2010, 09:55 PM~16517254
> *i dont thinks its gonna rain if it does it will be in the afternoon... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


 we will see uso. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Feb 4 2010, 10:43 PM~16517966
> *<span style='color:blue'>He won 1st at the Grand National Hot Rod Show this past weekend :thumbsup:
> *



ttt for sin sixty


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Feb 4 2010, 09:55 PM~16517263
> *:ninja:
> *


 :sprint:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Feb 4 2010, 10:43 PM~16517966
> *<span style='color:blue'>He won 1st at the Grand National Hot Rod Show this past weekend :thumbsup:
> *





i think big mike should roll that tday to the spot if it dont rain... :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZEKE_@Feb 4 2010, 11:35 PM~16518566
> *we will see uso. :biggrin:
> *



if it does get some coffee and stay warm lol...u kno me uso im a bear ill be out there lol...


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 1 2010, 05:14 PM~16480070
> *RAIN IS HERE  SEE YA NEXT FRIDAY *


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Feb 5 2010, 02:09 AM~16519296
> *if it does get some coffee and stay warm lol...u kno me uso im a bear ill be out there lol...
> 
> 
> *


time to bring out da rain gear... :roflmao:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

catch you guys next week rained messed it up this week


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Feb 5 2010, 11:13 AM~16521257
> *catch you guys next week rained messed it up this week
> *


FOR SURE HOMIE!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 4 2010, 06:57 PM~16514610
> *FUCK IT WE'LL JUST COME OUT STRONG NEXT FRIDAY THEN :biggrin:
> *


THATS WHAT IM TALKING BOUT!!! :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

QUICK QUESTION FOR ALL THE RYDERZ CHECKIN IN AND SUPPORTING THESE EVENTS, WHAT WOULD YOU GUYS SAY TO DOING THIS ON SOME SATURDAYS IF AND WHEN WE ARE NOT ABLE TO DO IT ON A FRIDAY, NOT THIS SATURDAY THOUGH BECAUSE I KNOW ITS SUPPOSED TO RAIN TOMORROW AS WELL, LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU GUYS THINK THAT WAY WE HAVE MORE OPTIONS THAN JUST ON FRIDAYS IF POSSIBLE BUT YOU GUYS DECIDE. LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU GUYS THINK.  :thumbsup: :thumbsdown: :dunno:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Feb 5 2010, 11:00 AM~16521651
> *QUICK QUESTION FOR ALL THE RYDERZ CHECKIN IN AND SUPPORTING THESE EVENTS, WHAT WOULD YOU GUYS SAY TO DOING THIS ON SOME SATURDAYS IF AND WHEN WE ARE NOT ABLE TO DO IT ON A FRIDAY, NOT THIS SATURDAY THOUGH BECAUSE I KNOW ITS SUPPOSED TO RAIN TOMORROW AS WELL, LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU GUYS THINK THAT WAY WE HAVE MORE OPTIONS THAN JUST ON FRIDAYS IF POSSIBLE BUT YOU GUYS DECIDE. LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU GUYS THINK.   :thumbsup:  :thumbsdown:  :dunno:
> *


sounds good homie


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

u migtht see more people on sat. dont gotta fight so much traffic or hurry home fri. after work and still gotta dust off the impala
i did not aggree to this kind of weather for as much cost of living is here in so. cal.


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Feb 5 2010, 12:46 PM~16522141
> *u migtht see more people on sat. dont gotta fight so much traffic or hurry home fri. after work and still gotta dust off the impala
> i did not aggree to this kind of weather for as much cost of living is here in so. cal.
> *


I FEEL YOUR PAIN BROTHER, SO I;M TAKING IT YOU THINK THIS COULD BE A GOOD IDEA YEAH? :thumbsup: :thumbsdown: :dunno:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Feb 5 2010, 12:46 PM~16522141
> *u migtht see more people on sat. dont gotta fight so much traffic or hurry home fri. after work and still gotta dust off the impala
> i did not aggree to this kind of weather for as much cost of living is here in so. cal.
> *


CHEER UP DELINQUINT 61 YOU ARE NOT JUST IN SO. CAL., HARBOR AREA!!! :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

A BIG Q,VO TO ALL THE HOMIES FROM THE HXA


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.INC_@Feb 5 2010, 12:57 PM~16522246
> *A BIG Q,VO TO ALL THE HOMIES FROM THE HXA
> *


WASSUP GEORGE! YA TE CAMBIASTE EL NOMBRE CARNAL?? :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 68-N-I-O-U-1, delinquint 61
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

Saturday sounds good too.... Friday sucks for me....


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 5 2010, 01:16 PM~16522403
> *Saturday sounds good too.... Friday sucks for me....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: O.K. THIS IS WHAT WE NEED IS FEEDBACK SO WE CAN SEE IF IT IS SOMETHING WE SHOULD DO AS WELL, SO PLEASE KEEP'EM COMING!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PRECIOUSCUBANA (Jun 22, 2004)

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/DSC_0002.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

NICE PICS! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH (May 20, 2007)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

SATURDAYS IS COOL WITH ME SOMETIMES


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Feb 5 2010, 11:55 AM~16522231
> *CHEER UP DELINQUINT 61 YOU ARE NOT JUST IN SO. CAL., Nice 64  </span>*


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Feb 5 2010, 03:24 PM~16523607
> *SATURDAYS IS COOL WITH ME SOMETIMES
> *


LIKE I SAID HOMIE THAT WAY WE ARE NOT JUST LIMITED TO JUST FRIDAYS!


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Feb 5 2010, 03:28 PM~16523638
> *Nice 64
> *


WHAT'S UP USO? :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 5 2010, 03:19 PM~16523538
> *TTT
> *


WHAT'S GOING DOWN BIG SPANX? :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

Can any 1 plz post the main cross street's 2 the FRIDAY NIGHTS IN THE HARBOR AREA????


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Feb 5 2010, 02:32 PM~16523664
> *LIKE I SAID HOMIE THAT WAY WE ARE NOT JUST LIMITED TO JUST FRIDAYS!
> *


We got to remember that when show time comes around SAT might not work with guys getting ready for the shows so lets keep that in mind :boink:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Feb 5 2010, 03:38 PM~16523709
> *Can any 1 plz post the main cross street's 2 the FRIDAY NIGHTS IN THE HARBOR AREA????
> *


HANDLE YOUR BIZ NEFF-U!


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Feb 5 2010, 03:40 PM~16523728
> *We got to remember that when show time comes around SAT might not work with guys getting ready for the shows so lets keep that in mind  :boink:
> *


YEAH YOU ARE RIGHT GEORGE THAT IS JUST A SUGGESTION FOR FEEDBACK LET'S SEE WHAT EVERYONE THINKS.


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Feb 5 2010, 10:00 AM~16521651
> *QUICK QUESTION FOR ALL THE RYDERZ CHECKIN IN AND SUPPORTING THESE EVENTS, WHAT WOULD YOU GUYS SAY TO DOING THIS ON SOME SATURDAYS IF AND WHEN WE ARE NOT ABLE TO DO IT ON A FRIDAY, NOT THIS SATURDAY THOUGH BECAUSE I KNOW ITS SUPPOSED TO RAIN TOMORROW AS WELL, LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU GUYS THINK THAT WAY WE HAVE MORE OPTIONS THAN JUST ON FRIDAYS IF POSSIBLE BUT YOU GUYS DECIDE. LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU GUYS THINK.   :thumbsup:  :thumbsdown:  :dunno:
> *


*IF ITS NOT POSSIBLE FRIDAY, THEN SATURDAY IS COOL, IF ITS NOT POSSIBLE SATURDAY, THEN SUNDAY IS COOL AND SO ON AND SO FORTH......* :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Feb 5 2010, 03:09 AM~16519296
> *if it does get some coffee and stay warm lol...u kno me uso im a bear ill be out there lol...
> 
> 
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: ITS BEEN A MINUTE HUEY :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Feb 5 2010, 02:41 PM~16523732
> *HANDLE YOUR BIZ NEFF-U!
> *


4 shure


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Feb 5 2010, 02:38 PM~16523709
> *Can any 1 plz post the main cross street's 2 the FRIDAY NIGHTS IN THE HARBOR AREA????
> *


Main N Supelveda


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Feb 5 2010, 02:50 PM~16523812
> *Main N Supelveda
> *


Thanks Bigg Dogg  
That wood b habor city rite? Shoot me the zip code yeah?


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

Main N Supelveda

110 south exit Supelevda turn left go down three lights to Main on the right side you will see Home Depo ,Albertsons in that parking lot at the end By Stapeles


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Feb 5 2010, 02:54 PM~16523839
> *Thanks Bigg Dogg
> That wood b habor city rite? Shoot me the zip code yeah?
> *


CARSON 90745 we will see ya there uso Hopefully next week if it dont rain


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Feb 5 2010, 02:58 PM~16523885
> *Thanks 4 the in fo Bigg Dogg
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Feb 5 2010, 03:03 PM~16523934
> *Thanks 4 the in fo Bigg Dogg
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


U got it Bro


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Feb 5 2010, 03:38 PM~16523709
> *Can anyU PLEASE POST THEM NOT CAN SOMEONE POST IT, MY BAD HOMIE. :biggrin:*


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

:drama: :drama: :run: :h5:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Feb 5 2010, 02:40 PM~16523728
> *We got to remember that when show time comes around SAT might not work with guys getting ready for the shows so lets keep that in mind  :boink:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## orojoh11 (Jan 13, 2009)

TTY...


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

Sup Spanx U home playing Attire Uso LoL what u up to big dog


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

NEXT FRIDAY SI DIOS QUIERE :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

YEAH! Next Friday. Hope it doesn't rain :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Feb 5 2010, 07:37 PM~16526470
> *Sup Spanx U home playing Attire Uso LoL what u up to big dog
> *


WHAT UP UCE  TRYING TOO STAY INSIDE FROM THE RAIN


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 6 2010, 12:17 AM~16529161
> *WHAT UP UCE  TRYING TOO STAY INSIDE FROM THE RAIN
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 5 2010, 08:36 AM~16520457
> *RAIN IS HERE   SEE YA NEXT FRIDAY
> *


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 1 2010, 05:14 PM~16480070
> *DATE: FEB. 12TH 2010
> TIME: 7:00 PM
> PLACE: WINGSTOP PARKING LOT
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

RAIN RAIN GO AWAY


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX+Feb 6 2010, 12:17 AM~16529161-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :run: :run: :run: :boink: :sprint:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

What up Jose howzz da 8?


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

ttt da rain is gone


----------



## orojoh11 (Jan 13, 2009)

TTT...


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

It Looks like friday should be good weather see you guys out there


----------



## cadillacs4life (Apr 9, 2005)

*DEVOTIONS* WILL BE THERE AGAIN. TO KICK BACK AND CHILL WITH EVERYONE! IT'S A GOOD SPOT. HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE AGAIN AND MORE! COME OUT AND KICK IT IN THE HARBOR AREA.


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by urcarsux_@Feb 7 2010, 11:18 AM~16539375
> *DEVOTIONS WILL BE THERE AGAIN. TO KICK BACK AND CHILL WITH EVERYONE! IT'S A GOOD SPOT.  HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE AGAIN AND MORE! COME OUT AND KICK IT IN THE HARBOR AREA.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

:biggrin: I know it's a lomg time away but here you go...








HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE!!


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@Feb 7 2010, 02:26 PM~16540779
> *:biggrin: I know it's a lomg time away but here you go...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZEKE_@Feb 7 2010, 12:32 AM~16537445
> *ttt da rain is gone
> *


RUMORS IS THE RAIN IS COMMING BACK TUESDAY


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

RAIN RAIN GO AWAY







MAYBE THIS WILL HELP :biggrin:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Feb 7 2010, 05:33 PM~16542184
> *RAIN  RAIN GO AWAY
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Feb 7 2010, 06:33 PM~16542184
> *RAIN  RAIN GO AWAY
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 7 2010, 06:04 PM~16542016
> *RUMORS IS THE RAIN IS COMMING BACK TUESDAY
> *


JUS TUESDAY DONT WORRY USO FRIDAY WILL BE ON :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Feb 7 2010, 06:33 PM~16542184
> *RAIN  RAIN GO AWAY
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 7 2010, 08:07 PM~16542992
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you like that? :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

Whats happenin Homies :biggrin:


----------



## la79elco (Aug 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Feb 7 2010, 06:33 PM~16542184
> *RAIN  RAIN GO AWAY
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Feb 7 2010, 07:33 PM~16542184
> *RAIN  RAIN GO AWAY
> 
> 
> ...


 :ninja: :ninja: :h5: :h5: :x: :x: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :run: :boink:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 7 2010, 09:19 PM~16543947
> *Whats happenin Homies :biggrin:
> *


WAITING FOR YOU TOO BUST OUT YOUR RIDE :biggrin:


----------



## orojoh11 (Jan 13, 2009)

Waiting for Friday ...TTMFT...


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 7 2010, 09:05 PM~16544520
> *WAITING FOR YOU TOO BUST OUT YOUR RIDE :biggrin:
> *



U Seen it, Its almost done :biggrin:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orojoh11_@Feb 8 2010, 08:05 AM~16547486
> *Waiting for Friday ...TTMFT...
> *


ME X68--SEE YOU THERE JOHN!


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 8 2010, 08:07 AM~16547489
> *U Seen it, Its almost done :biggrin:
> *


WE ALL WANT TO SEE IT! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZEKE_@Feb 7 2010, 09:12 PM~16543076
> *JUS TUESDAY DONT WORRY USO FRIDAY WILL BE ON :thumbsup:
> *


I HOPE SO BIGZEKE! GOOD MORNING HOW YOU DOING TODAY USO?


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 8 2010, 07:07 AM~16547489
> *U Seen it, Its almost done :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 1 2010, 05:14 PM~16480070
> *DATE: FEB. 12TH 2010
> TIME: 7:00 PM
> PLACE: WINGSTOP PARKING LOT
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Feb 7 2010, 12:30 AM~16536985
> *What up Jose howzz da 8?
> *


WHAT'S UP GEORGE? THEE 8 IS JUST ITCHING TO COME OUT ON FRIDAY USO THANKS FOR ASKING.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Feb 8 2010, 09:22 AM~16548173
> *I HOPE SO BIGZEKE! GOOD MORNING HOW YOU DOING TODAY USO?
> *


NOW THEY SAID 20% CHANCE OF RAIN ON FRIDAY :0 :machinegun: :thumbsdown:


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES,CITYWIDE,TOGETHER CC WILL BE FOR SURE THIS FRIDAY :thumbsup:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Feb 8 2010, 12:43 PM~16549205
> *ALTERED ONES,CITYWIDE,TOGETHER CC  WILL BE FOR SURE THIS FRIDAY :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: WE'LL SEE YOU GUYS THERE, THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT! :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Feb 8 2010, 11:43 AM~16549205
> *ALTERED ONES,CITYWIDE,TOGETHER CC  WILL BE FOR SURE THIS FRIDAY :thumbsup:
> *


ITS GONNA BE CRACKING FRIDAY HOMIEZ......PASS THE WORD :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZEKE_@Feb 8 2010, 10:43 AM~16548741
> *NOW THEY SAID 20% CHANCE OF RAIN ON FRIDAY :0  :machinegun:  :thumbsdown:
> *


FUCK IT....THE ODDS ARE IN OUR FAVOR :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

COME OUT AND JOIN US. BRING YOUR RIDE OUT AND CHILL  
ALL CLUBS,SOLO RIDERZ,WHO EVER WANTS TOO COME AND CHILL


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 30 2010, 10:14 AM~16460182
> *OR THEY WILL SHUT US DOWN *


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

WHAT UP HXA RIDERS HOWS EVERYONE DOING OUT THIER IN HARBOR AREA LAND :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Feb 8 2010, 05:27 PM~16552108
> *WHAT UP HXA RIDERS HOWS EVERYONE DOING OUT THIER IN HARBOR AREA LAND :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP BIG DAWG


----------



## J-CAT90744 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Feb 8 2010, 05:27 PM~16552108
> *WHAT UP HXA RIDERS HOWS EVERYONE DOING OUT THIER IN HARBOR AREA LAND :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP UCE? DEVOTIONS WILL BE THERE AGAIN THIS FRIDAY!!!


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by J-CAT90744_@Feb 8 2010, 08:00 PM~16553701
> *WHATS UP UCE? DEVOTIONS WILL BE THERE AGAIN THIS FRIDAY!!!
> *


Right Right


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-CAT90744_@Feb 8 2010, 08:00 PM~16553701
> *WHATS UP UCE? DEVOTIONS WILL BE THERE AGAIN THIS FRIDAY!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## J-CAT90744 (Oct 30, 2007)

TO THE TOP FOR THE* HARBOR AREA!!!!*


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-CAT90744_@Feb 8 2010, 10:16 PM~16555310
> *TO THE TOP FOR THE HARBOR AREA!!!!
> *


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 8 2010, 10:47 PM~16555668
> *
> *


TTT


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 8 2010, 01:20 PM~16549871
> *FUCK IT....THE ODDS ARE IN OUR FAVOR :biggrin:
> *


dallas rain said no rain dis friday :angel: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 8 2010, 01:32 PM~16549997
> *^^^^^^^^OR THEY WILL SHUT US DOWN
> *


----------



## J-CAT90744 (Oct 30, 2007)

TO THE TOP ONCE AGAIN


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by J-CAT90744_@Feb 9 2010, 10:00 AM~16558950
> *TO THE TOP ONCE AGAIN
> *


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZEKE_@Feb 9 2010, 01:28 AM~16556663
> *dallas rain said no rain dis friday :angel:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


SO ONCE AGAIN ITS ON!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Feb 8 2010, 06:27 PM~16552108
> *WHAT UP HXA RIDERS HOWS EVERYONE DOING OUT THIER IN HARBOR AREA LAND :biggrin:
> *


WHAT'S UP ERIC, HOW ARE YOU DOING TODAY? HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT THIS FRIDAY!


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 8 2010, 02:32 PM~16549997
> *^^^^^^^^OR THEY WILL SHUT US DOWN
> *


 :x: :x: :x: :x: :x:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 8 2010, 01:25 PM~16549926
> *COME OUT AND JOIN US. BRING YOUR RIDE OUT AND CHILL
> ALL CLUBS,SOLO RIDERZ,WHO EVER WANTS TOO COME AND CHILL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 30 2010, 10:14 AM~16460182
> *GEORGE FROM UCE CC TALKED WITH THE SHERIFFS. THEIR COOL WITH US CHILLING THERE JUST AS LONG AS WE FOLLOW THE RULES THEY WONT FUCK WITH US
> RULES OF SHERIFFS IS AS FOLLOW:
> 1. KEEP THE RADIOS DOWN TO A MINIMUM
> ...


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 9 2010, 10:38 AM~16559315
> *
> *


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 8 2010, 12:25 PM~16549926
> *
> HEY BIG SPANX, THE DATE READS THE 19TH, WUT ABOUT THIS FRIDAY THE 12TH, THEY ARE SAYING NO RAIN BUT BOY IS IT GONNA BE CHILLI.....SO BRING YOUR BLANKYS..... * :biggrin:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Feb 9 2010, 10:54 AM~16559470
> *
> HEY BIG SPANX, THE DATE READS THE 19TH, WUT ABOUT THIS FRIDAY THE 12TH, THEY ARE SAYING NO RAIN BUT BOY IS IT GONNA  BE CHILLI.....SO BRING YOUR BLANKYS.....  :biggrin:
> *


IT'S ON EVERY FRIDAY AS LONG AS WE DO NOT BURN THE SPOT AND OBVIOUSLY IF THE WEATHER LETS US FORGET THE DATES!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 8 2010, 01:25 PM~16549926
> *COME OUT AND JOIN US. BRING YOUR RIDE OUT AND CHILL
> ALL CLUBS,SOLO RIDERZ,WHO EVER WANTS TOO COME AND CHILL
> *


MY FAULT HAD THE WRONG DATE ON IT


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Feb 9 2010, 09:54 AM~16559470
> *MY BAD I HAD THE WRONG DATE ON HERE :biggrin:
> SEE EVERYONE THIS FRIDAY ON THE 12TH @ 7:00 PM.*


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

Car Club with most cars get a participation trophy and $200.00 cash (must be flying plaques )


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 9 2010, 01:54 PM~16561106
> *MY BAD I HAD THE WRONG DATE ON HERE :biggrin:
> SEE EVERYONE THIS FRIDAY ON THE 12TH @ 7:00 PM.
> *


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 9 2010, 05:38 PM~16563243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :dunno: :dunno: :uh:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Feb 9 2010, 05:41 PM~16563269
> *  :dunno:  :dunno:  :uh:
> *


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 68-N-I-O-U-1, RAG3ROY---- :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 68-N-I-O-U-1, George LA HARBOR
WHAT'S UP GEORGE?? :wave: :wave: :h5: :h5:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 7 2010, 09:19 PM~16543947
> *Whats happenin Homies :biggrin:
> *


What up "B"



> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES+Feb 8 2010, 11:43 AM~16549205-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Que pasa Jose enjoying the rain today cuz it wont "B" here FRIDAY


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Feb 7 2010, 06:33 PM~16542184
> *RAIN  RAIN GO AWAY
> 
> 
> ...


 :run: :boink: :run: :boink: :run: :boink: :run: :boink: :run: :boink: :sprint:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Feb 9 2010, 05:55 PM~16563391
> *What up "B"
> Bring the family an have fun
> What it do lil870
> ...


YUP ENJOYING THIS FREE LAWN WATER WHILE I CAN SAVE ME SOME MONEY, IT SHOULD BE ON ON FRIDAY!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 8 2010, 01:25 PM~16549926
> *COME OUT AND JOIN US. BRING YOUR RIDE OUT AND CHILL
> ALL CLUBS,SOLO RIDERZ,WHO EVER WANTS TOO COME AND CHILL
> *


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Feb 9 2010, 05:01 PM~16563452
> *YUP ENJOYING THIS FREE LAWN WATER WHILE I CAN SAVE ME SOME MONEY, IT SHOULD BE ON ON FRIDAY!!!   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Right Right free water for the grass TTT for the free grass watering lol :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Feb 9 2010, 06:07 PM~16563505
> *<span style='color:blue'>THATS WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT TTT FOR THE FREE WATER!!!*


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 68-N-I-O-U-1, orojoh11
WHATS HAPPENIN' JOHN?


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

See U All Friday


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:cheesy: ourstyle la will be there.


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

ORALE. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle_la_@Feb 9 2010, 07:10 PM~16564185
> *:cheesy: ourstyle la will be there.
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: CAIGANLE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
WELCOMA BACK TO LAYITLOW OURSTYLE LA   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big al 54 (Feb 6, 2010)

:biggrin: cant wait


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big al 54_@Feb 9 2010, 07:39 PM~16564519
> *:biggrin: cant wait
> *


SEE YOU THERE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Feb 9 2010, 09:10 AM~16559039
> *SO ONCE AGAIN ITS ON!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

CANT WAIT TILL FRIDAY CANT COME FAST ENOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Feb 9 2010, 07:04 PM~16564814
> *CANT WAIT TILL FRIDAY  CANT COME FAST ENOUGH :biggrin:
> *


SEE YOU THERE BRUTHA


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Feb 9 2010, 06:56 PM~16563994
> *See U All Friday
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

Have to check it out. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

ITS GOING DOWN THIS FRIDAY THE 12TH. EVERYONE IS WELCOME TOO JOIN ALL OF US IN THE HARBOR AREA AND ENJOY THE HARBOR NIGHT


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Feb 7 2010, 06:33 PM~16542184
> *RAIN  RAIN GO AWAY
> 
> 
> ...


May be working :biggrin:


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 9 2010, 08:18 PM~16565926
> *ITS GOING DOWN THIS FRIDAY THE 12TH. EVERYONE IS WELCOME TOO JOIN ALL OF US IN THE HARBOR AREA AND ENJOY THE HARBOR NIGHT
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: SEE YOU FRIDAY


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Feb 9 2010, 08:17 PM~16565911
> *Have to check it out. :biggrin:
> *


YOUR MORE THEN WELCOME TOO JOIN US FOR A KICK BACK IN THE HARBOR AREA....PASS THE WORD


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 8 2010, 01:25 PM~16549926
> *COME OUT AND JOIN US. BRING YOUR RIDE OUT AND CHILL
> ALL CLUBS,SOLO RIDERZ,WHO EVER WANTS TOO COME AND CHILL
> *


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 9 2010, 08:19 PM~16565953
> *YOUR MORE THEN WELCOME TOO JOIN US FOR A KICK BACK IN THE HARBOR AREA....PASS THE WORD
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 30 2010, 10:14 AM~16460182
> *GEORGE FROM UCE CC TALKED WITH THE SHERIFFS. THEIR COOL WITH US CHILLING THERE JUST AS LONG AS WE FOLLOW THE RULES THEY WONT FUCK WITH US
> RULES OF SHERIFFS IS AS FOLLOW:
> 1. KEEP THE RADIOS DOWN TO A MINIMUM
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Feb 9 2010, 08:20 PM~16565970
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :rimshot:


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 9 2010, 08:22 PM~16566010
> *:h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :rimshot:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Feb 9 2010, 09:20 PM~16565970
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 68-N-I-O-U-1, ourstyle_la
QUE ONDAS, IS THIS HUGO?


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Feb 9 2010, 08:35 PM~16566250
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 68-N-I-O-U-1, ourstyle_la
> QUE ONDAS, IS THIS HUGO?
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 9 2010, 09:19 PM~16565953
> *YOUR MORE THEN WELCOME TOO JOIN US FOR A KICK BACK IN THE HARBOR AREA....PASS THE WORD
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## la79elco (Aug 16, 2009)

ALMOST. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by la79elco_@Feb 9 2010, 09:45 PM~16566461
> *ALMOST. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Feb 9 2010, 08:34 PM~16566221
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:    :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


 :sprint: 
:sprint: 
:sprint: 
:sprint: 
WHEN FRIDAY COMES WE'LL BE LIKE THIS...READY,SET,GOOOOOOOOO :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 9 2010, 08:57 PM~16566670
> *:sprint:
> :sprint:
> :sprint:
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZEKE_@Feb 9 2010, 09:20 PM~16567098
> *:roflmao:
> *


ITS TIME TO SHINE UNDER THE LIGHTS :rimshot: :drama:


----------



## LILPHATANDLOVINGIT (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 9 2010, 08:57 PM~16566670
> *:sprint:
> :sprint:
> :sprint:
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## orojoh11 (Jan 13, 2009)

TTT...


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Feb 9 2010, 09:38 PM~16567416
> *ITS TIME TO SHINE UNDER THE LIGHTS  :rimshot:  :drama:
> *


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

BUMPITY BUMP BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orojoh11_@Feb 10 2010, 08:03 AM~16570416
> *TTT...
> *


WE'LL SEE YOU THERE JOHN!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 8 2010, 01:25 PM~16549926
> *COME OUT AND JOIN US. BRING YOUR RIDE OUT AND CHILL
> ALL CLUBS,SOLO RIDERZ,WHO EVER WANTS TOO COME AND CHILL
> *


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Feb 9 2010, 09:38 PM~16567416
> *ITS TIME TO SHINE UNDER THE LIGHTS  :rimshot:  :drama:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

ttt


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

EVIL SIDE C.C. WILL BE OUT THERE SEE EVERYONE FRIDAY :thumbsup:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sicksurside_@Feb 10 2010, 02:07 PM~16572797
> *EVIL SIDE C.C. WILL BE OUT THERE SEE EVERYONE FRIDAY :thumbsup:
> *


SOUNDS GOOD SICKSURSIDE. :thumbsup: WE'LL SEE YOU THEN HOMIES!!


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZEKE_@Feb 10 2010, 12:41 PM~16572170
> *ttt
> *


MEX68-74 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

TTT~~~~~~~~TFB


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZEKE_@Feb 10 2010, 11:41 AM~16572170
> *ttt
> *


SEE EVERYONE ON FRIDAY :biggrin:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 10 2010, 04:24 PM~16574601
> *SEE EVERYONE ON FRIDAY :biggrin:
> *


YEAH HOMIEZ WHATS UP DOGGS


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

CANT WAIT TO EAT SOME WING STOP...SEE EVERYONE FRIDAY... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Feb 10 2010, 06:17 PM~16575856
> *YEAH HOMIEZ WHATS UP DOGGS
> *


whats up BIG GIZMOE :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Feb 10 2010, 06:17 PM~16575856
> *YEAH HOMIEZ WHATS UP DOGGS
> *


ARE YOU COMMING OUT FRIDAY :biggrin:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Feb 10 2010, 07:19 PM~16576588
> *whats up BIG GIZMOE :wave:  :wave:
> *


What up uso's we will see U all FRIDAY it's going to B a good Thang


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Feb 10 2010, 07:34 PM~16576808
> *What up uso's we will see U all FRIDAY it's going to B a good Thang
> *


YESSIRRRRRR :biggrin:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 10 2010, 07:27 PM~16576702
> *ARE YOU COMMING OUT FRIDAY :biggrin:
> *


FOR SURE HOMIE


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Feb 10 2010, 07:19 PM~16576588
> *whats up BIG GIZMOE :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP LOU... :thumbsup:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Feb 10 2010, 07:17 PM~16575856
> *YEAH HOMIEZ WHATS UP DOGGS
> *


WHAT'S UP DEE-BOY


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 68-N-I-O-U-1, ourstyle_la, orojoh11, BIG SPANK
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Feb 10 2010, 08:34 PM~16576808
> *What up uso's we will see U all FRIDAY it's going to B a good Thang
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by J-CAT90744_@Feb 8 2010, 10:16 PM~16555310
> *TO THE TOP FOR THE HARBOR AREA!!!!
> *


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 10 2010, 09:56 PM~16577825
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 8 2010, 01:25 PM~16549926
> *2 MORE DAYZ AND COUNTING :biggrin:*


----------



## orojoh11 (Jan 13, 2009)

Charging up the batteries...


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orojoh11_@Feb 10 2010, 11:14 PM~16578759
> *Charging up the batteries...
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 10 2010, 09:38 PM~16578335
> *2 MORE DAYZ AND COUNTING :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZEKE_@Feb 10 2010, 11:41 PM~16579721
> *:biggrin:
> *


IT'S ALMOST FRIDAY AND IT'S NICE WEATHER :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Feb 11 2010, 08:15 AM~16581290
> *IT'S ALMOST FRIDAY  AND IT'S NICE WEATHER :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Feb 11 2010, 08:15 AM~16581290
> *IT'S ALMOST FRIDAY  AND IT'S NICE WEATHER :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


YESTERDAY WAS A BEAUTIFUL DAY IN DA HARBOR AREA :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Feb 11 2010, 09:15 AM~16581290
> *IT'S ALMOST FRIDAY  AND IT'S NICE WEATHER :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZEKE_@Feb 11 2010, 10:16 AM~16581816
> *YESTERDAY WAS A BEAUTIFUL DAY IN DA HARBOR AREA :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


YES IT WAS A LITTLE CHILLY BUT NICE!! :biggrin:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZEKE_@Feb 11 2010, 10:17 AM~16581823
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


GOOD MORNING EVERYBODY!! CAN'T WAIT TILL FRIDAY!!! 
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Feb 11 2010, 09:19 AM~16581842
> *YES IT WAS A LITTLE CHILLY BUT NICE!! :biggrin:
> *


i took pics of da sun cause it was so beautiful yesterday :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Feb 11 2010, 09:20 AM~16581852
> *GOOD MORNING EVERYBODY!! CAN'T WAIT TILL FRIDAY!!!
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZEKE_@Feb 11 2010, 10:41 AM~16582040
> *i took pics of da sun cause it was so beautiful yesterday :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


SHARE PICS!!


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

BUMP~~~~~TTT~~~~~~TFB


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 30 2010, 10:14 AM~16460182
> *ITS GONNA BE CRACKING TOMORROW NIGHT IN THE HARBOR AREA :biggrin:*


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 11 2010, 12:30 PM~16582969
> *ITS GONNA BE CRACKING TOMORROW NIGHT IN THE HARBOR AREA :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: YESSSIRRR!!!


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

THE QUEEN WILL BE THERE


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Feb 11 2010, 12:43 PM~16583074
> *THE QUEEN WILL BE THERE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: COOL WE'LL SEE YOU THERE!!


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

BUMP~~~~~~TTT~~~~~~~TFB


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: One more day


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@Feb 11 2010, 05:39 PM~16586420
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: One more day
> *


YESSIRRRRRRR :biggrin: LETS GET THIS PARTY STARTED


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

HOPE TOO SEE EVERYONE THERE TOMORROW AT THE HOT SPOT 7:00PM :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 8 2010, 01:25 PM~16549926
> *1 MORE DAY AND ITS PARTY TIME IN THE HARBOR AREA :biggrin:*


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

WE will be


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69impala_@Feb 11 2010, 07:03 PM~16587168
> *WE will be
> 
> 
> ...


SEE YA THERE


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69impala_@Feb 11 2010, 07:03 PM~16587168
> *WE will be
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

BUMP~~~~~~~~~TTT~~~~~~~~~TFB


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 68-N-I-O-U-1, orojoh11
:wave: :wave: :wave: WHAT'S UP JOHN THOSE BATTERIES CHARGED??


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Feb 11 2010, 10:05 AM~16582234
> *SHARE PICS!!
> *


TO DARK SEE YA MANANA. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZEKE_@Feb 11 2010, 09:39 PM~16588909
> *TO DARK SEE YA MANANA. :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT UP UCE....SEE YOU AT THE HOT SPOT :biggrin:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

The Family will be there


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

STYLISTICS C.C INC. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigGT (Aug 15, 2008)

It is going down Sunday and Monday in carson at Broadway and Walnut


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by traffictowing_@Feb 11 2010, 11:41 PM~16589603
> *STYLISTICS C.C INC. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


SEE YOU THERE PRIMO


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Feb 11 2010, 11:30 PM~16589513
> *The Family will be there
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@Feb 11 2010, 05:39 PM~16586420
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: One more day
> *


:wow: OOOOOOOOO Sh!t it is alreary here we will see you all there to have a good time tonight i hope to get my brother out there tonight 
:boink:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

C YA tonight


----------



## orojoh11 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Feb 12 2010, 04:16 AM~16591438
> *C YA tonight
> *


what's up George how r u doing?


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

IT"S ON TONIGHT :sprint: :rimshot:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Feb 12 2010, 04:49 AM~16591399
> *:wow: OOOOOOOOO Sh!t it is alreary here we will see you all there to have a good time tonight i hope to get my brother out there tonight
> :boink:
> *


WE WILL IF TOU NEAD HELP WITH YOUR BROTHER CALL ME :biggrin:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Feb 12 2010, 06:16 AM~16591438
> *C YA tonight
> *


OHHH YEAHH!!!  :h5: :h5: :h5: LET'S DO THIS!!!! :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Feb 12 2010, 08:37 AM~16591821
> *IT"S ON TONIGHT :sprint:  :rimshot:
> *


YOU AIN'T LYING DEE!!


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Feb 12 2010, 07:37 AM~16591821
> *IT"S ON TONIGHT :sprint:  :rimshot:
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :yes: :h5: :h5: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Feb 12 2010, 10:24 AM~16592428
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :yes:  :h5:  :h5:  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## big al 54 (Feb 6, 2010)

:biggrin: CLASSIC LOWRIDERS will be there been wanting to go down there since you guys started it


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big al 54_@Feb 12 2010, 10:46 AM~16592602
> *:biggrin: CLASSIC LOWRIDERS will be there been wanting to go down there since you guys started it
> *


COME ON DOWN TONIGHT AND BE A PART OF HISTORY IN THE MAKING!!!


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Feb 12 2010, 09:30 AM~16592485
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :h5: :h5: :h5: ITS FRIDAY HOMIES


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Feb 12 2010, 11:31 AM~16593030
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5: ITS FRIDAY  HOMIES
> *


YESSIRR!! :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Feb 12 2010, 06:16 AM~16591438
> *C YA tonight
> *


  
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

SEE EVERYONE TONIGHT AT THE HOT SPOT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 8 2010, 01:25 PM~16549926
> *COME OUT AND JOIN US. BRING YOUR RIDE OUT AND CHILL
> ALL CLUBS,SOLO RIDERZ,WHO EVER WANTS TOO COME AND CHILL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 30 2010, 10:14 AM~16460182
> *KEEP THIS IN MIND EVERYONE!!!!!!!*


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

YEAH! IT'S FRIDAY!!! See you guys out there tonight


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@Feb 12 2010, 03:25 PM~16594885
> *YEAH! IT'S FRIDAY!!!  See you guys out there tonight
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

SUP HOMIES JUST A QUICK REMINDER PLEASE CLEAN UP AFTER YOUR SELFS
WE ARE VERY LUCKY TO HAVE THIS SPOT. THE SHERIFFS ARE KOOL ABOUT US BEING THERE ALSO TRY NOT TO HAVE YOUR MUSIC UP SO LOUD OTHER THAN THAT HAVE A GOOD TIME LOOKS LIKE THERE IS GOING TO BE ALOUT OF RIDERS TONIGHT SEE EVERY ONE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

dusting of the ace, see u guys tonite. i'll be out there with the famliy. is chile verde still doing 10% off with your club shirt on? if they are gotta support them for suporting us.


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Feb 11 2010, 11:43 AM~16583074
> *THE QUEEN WILL BE THERE
> *


get ready for the queen ill be arriveing about 6 or 7


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Feb 12 2010, 04:13 PM~16595663
> *dusting of the ace, see u guys tonite. i'll be out there with the famliy. is chile verde still doing 10% off with your club shirt on? if they are gotta support them for suporting us.
> *


WE'LL DOUBLE CHECK WITH BIG WILL FROM DEVOTIONSCC.


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Feb 12 2010, 04:15 PM~16595674
> *get ready for the queen ill be arriveing about 6 or 7
> *


PULL UP ABOUT 6:45 OR 7:00 PM. SEE YOU THERE


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Feb 12 2010, 04:12 PM~16595658
> *SUP HOMIES JUST A QUICK REMINDER PLEASE CLEAN UP AFTER YOUR SELFS
> WE ARE VERY LUCKY TO HAVE THIS SPOT. THE <span style=\'color:blue\'>SHERIFFS <span style=\'color:blue\'>ARE KOOL ABOUT US BEING THERE ALSO TRY NOT TO HAVE YOUR MUSIC UP SO ]LOUD OTHER THAN THAT HAVE A GOOD TIME LOOKS LIKE THERE IS GOING TO BE ALOUT OF RIDERS TONIGHT SEE EVERY ONE THERE :biggrin:</span></span>*


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Feb 12 2010, 04:12 PM~16595658
> *SUP HOMIES JUST A QUICK REMINDER PLEASE CLEAN UP AFTER YOUR SELFS
> WE ARE VERY LUCKY TO HAVE THIS SPOT. THE SHERIFFS ARE KOOL ABOUT US BEING THERE ALSO TRY NOT TO HAVE YOUR MUSIC UP SO LOUD OTHER THAN THAT HAVE A GOOD TIME LOOKS LIKE THERE IS GOING TO BE ALOUT OF RIDERS TONIGHT SEE EVERY ONE THERE :biggrin:
> *


WELL SAID BRUTHA


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

ttt


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

wus up big spanx see u tonite


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Feb 12 2010, 04:20 PM~16595704
> *wus up big spanx see u tonite
> *


WHAT UP BRUTHA  SEE YOU AND THE ACE TONIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 12 2010, 04:18 PM~16595690
> *PULL UP ABOUT 6:45 OR 7:00 PM. SEE YOU THERE
> *


thanks spanx its gonna be on and cracking


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 8 2010, 01:25 PM~16549926
> *ITS GONNA BE CRACKING TONIGHT @ THE HOT SPOT. COME OUT AND JOIN US. EVERYONE IS WELCOME TOO PULL UP AND CHILL. 7:00 ITS PARTY TIME*


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Feb 12 2010, 04:25 PM~16595734
> *thanks spanx its gonna be on and cracking
> *


IT ALWAYZ IS A GOOD TURN OUT.....50 PLUS RIDES LAST TIME. HOPE WE CAN BREAK THAT RECORD TONIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 12 2010, 04:26 PM~16595746
> *ITS GONNA BE CRACKING TONIGHT @ THE HOT SPOT. COME OUT AND JOIN US. EVERYONE IS WELCOME TOO PULL UP AND CHILL. 7:00 ITS PARTY TIME
> *


ok big spanx wat you got on my 4 loco


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 30 2010, 10:14 AM~16460182
> *RULES TOO BE FOLLOWED *


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Feb 12 2010, 04:28 PM~16595756
> *ok big spanx wat you got on my 4  loco
> *


LOL..


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

Classic lowriders car club will be joining you tonight


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Six One_@Feb 12 2010, 05:39 PM~16595861
> *Classic lowriders car club will be joining you tonight
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Six One_@Feb 12 2010, 05:39 PM~16595861
> *Classic lowriders car club will be joining you tonight
> *


SEE YOU GUYS THERE :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Feb 12 2010, 05:43 PM~16595894
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Q-VO HOMIE SEE YOU GUYS THERE....


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

THE TOGETHER FAMILY WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Feb 12 2010, 06:01 PM~16596032
> *THE TOGETHER FAMILY WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: WE'LL SEE YOU THERE!!


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Feb 12 2010, 05:49 PM~16595932
> *Q-VO HOMIE SEE YOU GUYS THERE....
> *


SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE!!


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Feb 12 2010, 05:13 PM~16595663
> *dusting of the ace, see u guys tonite. i'll be out there with the famliy. is chile verde still doing 10% off with your club shirt on? if they are gotta support them for suporting us.
> *


DON'T FORGET TO BRING YOUR CAMERA!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Feb 12 2010, 04:22 PM~16596223
> *DON'T FORGET TO BRING YOUR CAMERA!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


my ladies asian she dont leave with out it :biggrin: last time the pictures didnt come out good thats why i didnt post em


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Feb 12 2010, 05:01 PM~16596032
> *THE TOGETHER FAMILY WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> *


SEE YOU GUYZ THERE BRUTHA


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

TOO EVERY CLUB,SOLO RIDER OR WHO EVER IS COMMING OUT TOO CHILL @ THE HOT SPOT BE SAFE AND WE'LL ALL SEE YOU THERE


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 12 2010, 06:17 PM~16596663
> *TTMFT :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Feb 12 2010, 06:22 PM~16596717
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


SEE YOU TONIGHT BRUTHA


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

keeps getting better every week! if you couldnt make it, u missed out!


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

had a great time good seeing everybody. if i didnt get ur car my bad camara died.


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

Elusive CC had a great time a cool meeting new people keep it going!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Feb 12 2010, 11:46 PM~16599507
> *had a great time good seeing everybody. if i didnt get ur car my bad camara died.
> *


ITS ALL GOOD BRUTHA......NICE PICS


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elusive(VP)_@Feb 13 2010, 12:39 AM~16599777
> *Elusive CC had a great time a cool meeting new people keep it going!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT ELUSIVE CC


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Feb 12 2010, 04:28 PM~16595756
> *ok big spanx wat you got on my 4  loco
> *


NICE MEETING YOU QUEEN :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

KICK BACK @ THE HOT SPOT :biggrin: 
PLACE: WINGSTOP PARKING LOT  
DATE: FRIDAY THE 19TH OF FEB.  
TIME: 7:00PM  
THIS WILL BE OUR EVERY FRIDAY CHILL SPOT  
EVERY CLUB,SOLO RIDERS,WHO EVER WANTS TOO COME AND CHILL,BRING YOUR RIDE OUT AND COME KICK BACK @ THE HOT SPOT :biggrin:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Feb 13 2010, 12:35 AM~16599457
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE PICS DELINQUINT61. THANKS BROTHA!! :h5: :h5:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

BIG SHOUT FOR THE CLUBS AND THE SOLO RIDERS FOR COMING OUT TONIGHT TOO CHILL WITH ALL THE OTHER RIDERZ  HOPE TOO SEE YA NEXT WEEK


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Feb 12 2010, 11:25 PM~16599402
> *keeps getting better every week! if you couldnt make it, u missed out!
> 
> 
> ...



IT WAS CRACKING TONIGHT.....EVERY FRIDAY WE'LL BE OUT THERE


----------



## -BIG NIKO- (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 13 2010, 01:01 AM~16599910
> *TOO ALL THAT HELPED AND SUPPORTED THE HARBOR AREA KICK BACK *


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

BIG SHOUT OUT TO ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT MADE IT OUT TONIGHT AND HELP MAKE THIS POSSIBLE! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
BIG THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR THE SUPPORT AND COOPERATION!
TTT AND WE'LL SEE YOU ALL NEXT FRIDAY!! :x: :x: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Feb 12 2010, 06:39 PM~16596367
> *my ladies asian she dont leave with out it :biggrin: last time the pictures didnt come out good thats why i didnt post em
> *


THANK YOU GUYS FOR YOUR HELP I REALLY APPRECIATE IT!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 68-N-I-O-U-1, ALTERED ONES, OGallure, MUFASA
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

GOOD TURN OUT :thumbsup: WE HAD A GOOD TIME WORTH THE DRIVE!!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Feb 13 2010, 01:13 AM~16599973
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: 68-N-I-O-U-1, ALTERED ONES, OGallure, MUFASA
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Feb 13 2010, 02:16 AM~16599991
> *GOOD TURN OUT  :thumbsup: WE HAD A GOOD TIME WORTH THE DRIVE!!!
> *


THANK YOU GUYS FOR THE SUPPORT. :thumbsup: WE'LL SEE YOU NEXT WEEK!


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 13 2010, 02:18 AM~16599999
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Feb 13 2010, 01:08 AM~16599949
> *BIG SHOUT OUT TO ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT MADE IT OUT TONIGHT AND HELP MAKE THIS POSSIBLE! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> BIG THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR THE SUPPORT AND COOPERATION!
> TTT AND WE'LL SEE YOU ALL NEXT FRIDAY!! :x:  :x:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


WELL SAID BRUTHA


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 13 2010, 01:18 AM~16599999
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER SGV (Sep 2, 2008)

elusive had a good time cool cruise night it was worth the drive see everyone soon :thumbsup:


----------



## allure (Nov 10, 2008)

Good times.










































:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TOGETHER CC LOS HAD A FIRME TIME WELL WORTH THE DRIVE


----------



## allure (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Feb 13 2010, 02:42 AM~16600274
> *TOGETHER CC LOS HAD A FIRME TIME WELL WORTH THE DRIVE
> *


WE'RE GLAD YOU GUYZ CAME DOWN TOO SUPPORT  HOPE TOO SEE YOU GUYS NEXT TIME :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by allure_@Feb 13 2010, 02:51 AM~16600288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS.....POST SOME MORE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZTEK SOLDIER SGV_@Feb 13 2010, 01:47 AM~16600135
> *elusive had a good time cool cruise night it was worth the drive see everyone soon :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS FOR MAKING THAT DRIVE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by allure_@Feb 13 2010, 03:51 AM~16600288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by allure_@Feb 13 2010, 03:36 AM~16600261
> *Good times.
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Feb 12 2010, 11:46 PM~16599507
> *had a great time good seeing everybody. if i didnt get ur car my bad camara died.*


may your camara r.i.p :angel: :roflmao: ...nics pics uso. i forgot my camara and i stay down da street :banghead:


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

another good turn out in the HxA :thumbsup:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by allure_@Feb 13 2010, 02:36 AM~16600261
> *Good times.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICTURES HOMIE ALL THE CARS LOOK REALY GOOD KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

STYLISTICS HAD A GOOD TIME . WILL BE THERE NEXT WEEK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

IT WAS ON AND CRACKIN


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by allure_@Feb 13 2010, 02:36 AM~16600261
> *Good times.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICTURES :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Feb 12 2010, 11:46 PM~16599507
> *had a great time good seeing everybody. if i didnt get ur car my bad camara died.
> *


It's cool uso thanks for the special pic of me ,my brother ,an "G" from our Las Vegas chapter



> _Originally posted by Elusive(VP)_@Feb 13 2010, 12:39 AM~16599777
> *Elusive CC had a great time a cool meeting new people keep it going!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


YA we will but it wasent posible with out all of your support.


----------



## GANGSTER HERITAGE (Jan 4, 2010)

:0 WOW WAS THAT SHIT OFF THE CHAIN!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTER HERITAGE_@Feb 13 2010, 09:53 AM~16601415
> *:0 WOW WAS THAT SHIT OFF THE CHAIN!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: George LA HARBOR, delinquint 61, supreme82


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Feb 13 2010, 10:21 AM~16601558
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: George LA HARBOR, delinquint 61, supreme82
> *


GOOD MORNING GEORGE NICE TO SEE YOU OUT THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTER HERITAGE_@Feb 13 2010, 09:53 AM~16601415
> *:0 WOW WAS THAT SHIT OFF THE CHAIN!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


YES IT WAS......HOPE TOO SEE YA NEXT FRIDAY


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 13 2010, 01:01 AM~16599910
> *IF YOU MISSED YESTERDAY,YOU HAVE A CHANCE TOO COME OUT NEXT WEEK @ THE HOT SPOT *


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

I ENJOYED YOUR CRUISE NIGHT NICE MEETING YOU GUYS HOPE TO SEE ALL OF YOU SOON HEY BIG SPANX GOOD TO TURN OUT


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by allure_@Feb 13 2010, 02:51 AM~16600288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ONCE AGAIN WE HAD THE PARKING LOT ON LOCK DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Feb 13 2010, 11:05 AM~16601833
> *I ENJOYED YOUR CRUISE NIGHT NICE MEETING YOU GUYS HOPE TO SEE ALL OF YOU SOON HEY BIG SPANX GOOD TO TURN OUT
> *


WITHOUT THE RIDERZ IT WOULDNT HAVE BEEN POSSIBLE :biggrin: THANKS TOO ALL OF YOU FOR MAKING THE IMPOSSIBLE....POSSIBLE


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Feb 13 2010, 01:16 AM~16599991
> *GOOD TURN OUT  :thumbsup: WE HAD A GOOD TIME WORTH THE DRIVE!!!
> *


HOPE TOO SEE YOU OUT HERE NEXT FRIDAY....PASS THE WORD :biggrin:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 13 2010, 11:08 AM~16601844
> *WITHOUT THE RIDERZ IT WOULDNT HAVE BEEN POSSIBLE :biggrin: THANKS TOO ALL OF YOU FOR MAKING THE IMPOSSIBLE....POSSIBLE
> *


I GOT YOU SEE YOU NEXT TIME


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Feb 13 2010, 11:10 AM~16601866
> *I GOT YOU SEE YOU NEXT TIME
> *


I'LL MAKE SURE WE ROLL OUT THE RED CARPET FOR YOU NEXT FRIDAY :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 13 2010, 01:01 AM~16599910
> *DONT LET NEXT FRIDAY SLIP BY YOU.....SO PULL YOUR RIDE OUT AND COME CHILL WITH ALL OF US @ THE HOT SPOT NEXT FRIDAY AT 7:00PM  *


----------



## Joey 64 (Apr 8, 2008)

Props to the Harbor Area for having such a successful cruise night !
CLASSIC LOWRIDERS CAR CLUB had a great time !!!
It was nice to see all the RAZA out there representing con la Familia y todo'
Like they say " If you bulid it, they will come " 

If no one got one of our flyer's for our next car show on May 8th we'll be out
there again 4 real !

Thanks again for a great time'

Late'
Joey 64
CLASSIC LOWRIDERS CAR CLUB - CELEBRATING 30YRS OF LOWRIDING !


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Joey 64_@Feb 13 2010, 11:18 AM~16601923
> *Props to the Harbor Area for having such a successful cruise night !
> CLASSIC LOWRIDERS CAR CLUB had a great time !!!
> It was nice to see all the RAZA out there representing con la Familia y todo'
> ...


THANKS FOR COMMING OUT AND ENJOYING THE HARBOR AREA NIGHT WITH ALL OF US.....BRING YOUR FLIERS AGAIN AND PASS IT AROUND :biggrin:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 13 2010, 11:11 AM~16601878
> *I'LL MAKE SURE WE ROLL OUT THE RED CARPET FOR YOU NEXT FRIDAY :biggrin:
> *


OOOO WEE THATS COOL  THE QUEEN


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Feb 13 2010, 11:27 AM~16601988
> *OOOO WEE THATS COOL   THE  QUEEN
> *


----------



## allure (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

I had to leave early, but this spot has already more than tripled since we first started. We gotta keep it going. Summer coming, only gonna get better :biggrin: ALL THE RIDES LOOKED GOOD LAST NIGHT!!!


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

EVIL SIDE C.C. HAD A GREAT TIME OUT IN THE H.A. SEE YOU GUYS NEXT FRIDAY :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 13 2010, 01:39 PM~16602718
> *I had to leave early, but this spot has already more than tripled since we first started. We gotta keep it going. Summer coming, only gonna get better :biggrin: ALL THE RIDES LOOKED GOOD LAST NIGHT!!!
> *


AT LEAST YOU CAME BY TOO SHOW SOME LOVE  SEE YOU NEXT WEEK


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sicksurside_@Feb 13 2010, 01:48 PM~16602780
> *EVIL SIDE C.C. HAD A GREAT TIME OUT IN  THE H.A. SEE YOU GUYS NEXT FRIDAY :biggrin:
> *


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT EVIL SIDE CC. SEE YA NEXT FRIDAY @ THE HOT SPOT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by allure_@Feb 13 2010, 12:26 PM~16602345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS......WE NEED MORE :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

Checked it out had a good time :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Feb 13 2010, 02:14 PM~16602943
> *Checked it out had a good time :biggrin:
> *


GLAD YOU HAD A GOOD TIME....SEE YOU NEXT FRIDAY


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

SO WHO TAKES THE CREDIT FOR THE CRUISE NIGHT JUST WANT TO NOE WHO TO THANK


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 13 2010, 01:27 AM~16600048
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 

:biggrin: TTT 4 A COOL SPOT TO KICK IT


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

The classic lowriders car club had a great time. Thanks


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: This is a good spot to kick it, we'll see everyone next Friday


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sicksurside_@Feb 13 2010, 04:11 PM~16603211
> *SO WHO TAKES THE CREDIT FOR THE CRUISE NIGHT JUST WANT TO NOE WHO TO THANK
> *


YOU CAN START BY THANKING YOURSELVES, AND EVERYBODY ELSE THAT MAKES THE EFFORT TO COME OUT AND SUPPORT EVERY TIME BECAUSE IN REALITY EVERYBODY OUT THERE LAST NIGHT DESERVES THE CREDIT FOR MAKING IT POSSIBLE! :thumbsup: ONCE AGAIN THANKS TO EVERYBODY FOR THE SUPPORT AND SEE YOU ALL NEXT WEEK SAME TIME SAME PLACE!!


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 13 2010, 05:12 PM~16603540
> *:0
> 
> :biggrin:  TTT 4 A COOL SPOT TO KICK IT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Six One_@Feb 13 2010, 05:21 PM~16603592
> *The classic lowriders car club had a great time. Thanks
> *


THANK YOU GUYS FOR COMING OUT!! :thumbsup:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

Lookin good out there homies


----------



## J-CAT90744 (Oct 30, 2007)

*LETS JUST REMEMBER THAT CHILE VERDE IS STILL GIVING ALL OF US THAT SHOW UP TO REPRESENT THE CRUISE NIGHT 10% OFF. TO EVERYONE WEARING A CLUB SHIRT. AND FOR THE SOLO RIDERS! JUST LET THEM KNOW WHEN YOU ORDER THAT YOUR WITH THE CRUISE NIGHT AND THEY WILL GIVE IT TO YOU ALSO*


----------



## cadillacs4life (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J-CAT90744_@Feb 13 2010, 07:09 PM~16604703
> *YOU BEAT ME TO THE PUNCH BRO!!! THE ONWER IS HAPPY THAT WE ARE HAVING THIS CRUISE NIGHT. TO SHOW US LOVE HE'S GIVING US THAT OFFER EVERY FRIDAY NIGHT WE CRUISE DOWN THERE.*


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Feb 13 2010, 06:56 PM~16604617
> *Lookin good out there homies
> *


THANKS BRUTHA :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-CAT90744_@Feb 13 2010, 07:09 PM~16604703
> *LETS JUST REMEMBER THAT CHILE VERDE IS STILL GIVING ALL OF US THAT SHOW UP TO REPRESENT THE CRUISE NIGHT 10% OFF. TO EVERYONE WEARING A CLUB SHIRT. AND FOR THE SOLO RIDERS! JUST LET THEM KNOW WHEN YOU ORDER THAT YOUR WITH THE CRUISE NIGHT AND THEY WILL GIVE IT TO YOU ALSO
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> [/ KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK NICK THE PICTURES LOOK REALLY GOOD. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 13 2010, 01:01 AM~16599910
> *IF YOU MISSED LAST NIGHT....HERES YOUR CHANCE TOO COME OUT NEXT FRIDAY AND KICK BACK @ THE HOT SPOT :biggrin: *


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

whats the addy to this place I wanna hit it up


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Feb 13 2010, 10:07 PM~16605532
> * whats the addy to this place I wanna hit it up
> *


city of carson on sepulveda and main st.


----------



## orojoh11 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Feb 13 2010, 08:07 PM~16605532
> * whats the addy to this place I wanna hit it up
> *


its in the city of carson 90745 corner of sepulveda blvd and main st , google the home deopt in carson


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A+Feb 13 2010, 09:00 PM~16605974-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  thanx


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

HOPE THESE DIRECTIONS WILL HELP EVERYONE OUT :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 13 2010, 07:53 PM~16605038
> *IF YOU MISSED LAST NIGHT....HERES YOUR CHANCE TOO COME OUT NEXT FRIDAY AND KICK BACK @ THE HOT SPOT :biggrin:
> *


U KNOW IF THEY FIXED THE LS YET? 

TELL THEM ROUND 2 WHEN THEY READY....JUST FOR FUN OF COURSE


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

I HEARDS THE SPOT WAS THICK AS HELL LAST FRIDAY.... SHIT I'MA HAVE TO COME CHILL WITH YOU GUYS :ninja:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 14 2010, 08:48 AM~16608300
> *U KNOW IF THEY FIXED THE LS YET?
> 
> TELL THEM ROUND 2 WHEN THEY READY....JUST FOR FUN OF COURSE
> *


ILL CHECK WITH THEM MUFASA AND ILL GET BACK TOO YOU ON THAT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Feb 14 2010, 08:57 AM~16608336
> *I HEARDS THE SPOT WAS THICK AS HELL LAST FRIDAY.... SHIT I'MA HAVE TO COME CHILL WITH YOU GUYS  :ninja:
> *


WE HAD THAT PARKING LOT ON LOCK DOWN. IF YOU COME WE GOT YOU BRUTHA


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 14 2010, 09:37 AM~16608579
> *ILL CHECK WITH THEM MUFASA AND ILL GET BACK TOO YOU ON THAT :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: 
Ill meet them somewhere halfways today if they ready


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 14 2010, 09:45 AM~16608630
> *:thumbsup:
> Ill meet them somewhere halfways today if they ready
> *


Let me call them right now and ill see whats up if they fixed that problem with his ride


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

TTT Harbor Area spot is cracking :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SEMS87CUTT_@Feb 14 2010, 10:26 AM~16608854
> *TTT Harbor Area spot is cracking  :biggrin:
> *


x94 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 13 2010, 01:01 AM~16599910
> *DIRECTIONS ARE ON PAGE 42 :biggrin:*


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

TTT FOR THE HXA HOT SPOT :biggrin:


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

ttt for the HxA.
im glad i could be part of it.
congrats to all the HxA car clubs that put it together
it feels like a team out their
could not happen whithout all the luv from all the other clubs from other parts of L.A. and every one else that came thru.


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Feb 14 2010, 02:18 PM~16610374
> *ttt for the HxA.
> im glad i could be part of it.
> congrats to all the HxA car clubs that put it together
> ...


WELL SAID BRUTHA


----------



## cadillacs4life (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Feb 14 2010, 02:18 PM~16610374
> *ttt for the HxA.
> im glad i could be part of it.
> congrats to all the HxA car clubs that put it together
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## abro2387 (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 14 2010, 07:48 AM~16608300
> *U KNOW IF THEY FIXED THE LS YET?
> 
> TELL THEM ROUND 2 WHEN THEY READY....JUST FOR FUN OF COURSE
> *


ill be ready be friday ..i need a new saco motor no one had 1 yesterday..your shit clean and it works.props to a clean cutty...see u friday big dogg


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abro2387_@Feb 14 2010, 04:04 PM~16611050
> *ill be ready be friday ..i need a new saco motor no one had 1 yesterday..your shit clean and it works.props to a clean cutty...see u friday big dogg
> *


  Thanks homie,but my car wasnt workn....BUT it is now ! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 14 2010, 04:14 PM~16611141
> * Thanks homie,but my car wasnt workn....BUT it is now ! :biggrin:
> *


ITS GONNA BE CRACKING ONCE AGAIN THIS FRIDAY  
DONT MISS OUT,PULL YOUR RIDE OUT AND MEET UP AT THE HOT SPOT :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacs4life (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 14 2010, 04:14 PM~16611141
> * Thanks homie,but my car wasnt workn....BUT it is now ! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 14 2010, 04:47 PM~16611337
> *ITS GONNA BE CRACKING ONCE AGAIN THIS FRIDAY
> DONT MISS OUT,PULL YOUR RIDE OUT AND MEET UP AT THE HOT SPOT :biggrin:
> *


If homies ready, i wanna do this b4 friday :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacs4life (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 14 2010, 04:47 PM~16611337
> *ITS GONNA BE CRACKING ONCE AGAIN THIS FRIDAY
> DONT MISS OUT,PULL YOUR RIDE OUT AND MEET UP AT THE HOT SPOT :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cadillacs4life (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 14 2010, 04:47 PM~16611337
> *ITS GONNA BE CRACKING ONCE AGAIN THIS FRIDAY
> DONT MISS OUT,PULL YOUR RIDE OUT AND MEET UP AT THE HOT SPOT :biggrin:
> *




THIS IS THE SPOT TO BE EVERY FRIDAY!!!!
IT'S JUST GOING TO GET BIGGER AND BIGGER EACH AND EVERY FRIDAY TO COME!!!
AS LONG AS WE FOLLOW THE RULES!!
NO SUPER LOUD MUSIC!
CLEAN UP AFTER.

HEY SPANKS DID I MISS ANYTHING BRO?


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by urcarsux_@Feb 14 2010, 05:26 PM~16611607
> *THIS IS THE SPOT TO BE EVERY FRIDAY!!!!
> IT'S JUST GOING TO GET BIGGER AND BIGGER EACH AND EVERY FRIDAY TO COME!!!
> AS LONG AS WE FOLLOW THE RULES!!
> ...


YOU GOT IT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by urcarsux_@Feb 14 2010, 05:26 PM~16611607
> *THIS IS THE SPOT TO BE EVERY FRIDAY!!!!
> IT'S JUST GOING TO GET BIGGER AND BIGGER EACH AND EVERY FRIDAY TO COME!!!
> AS LONG AS WE FOLLOW THE RULES!!
> ...


AND RESPECT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 14 2010, 05:19 PM~16611554
> *If homies ready, i wanna do this b4 friday  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

YEAH BUDDY FRIDAY IS ON....


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SEMS87CUTT_@Feb 14 2010, 10:26 AM~16608854
> *TTT Harbor Area spot is cracking  :biggrin:
> *


IT WAS GOOD SEEING YOU GUYS OUT THERE . :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by urcarsux_@Feb 13 2010, 07:16 PM~16604748
> *
> TTT for Isreal</span>*


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> HOPE THESE DIRECTIONS WILL HELP EVERYONE OUT :biggrin:
> Good Looking out uso


----------



## cadillacs4life (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Feb 14 2010, 09:05 PM~16613498
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>X100*


----------



## E.L.A.93Caprice (Oct 14, 2004)

CITYWIDE CC had a good time


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.L.A.93Caprice_@Feb 14 2010, 11:30 PM~16615269
> *CITYWIDE CC had a good time
> *


HOPE TOO SEE YOU GUYZ NEXT FRIDAY


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by traffictowing_@Feb 14 2010, 07:57 PM~16612776
> *IT WAS GOOD SEEING YOU GUYS OUT THERE . :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


IT WAS GOOD TOO SEE YOU GUYZ THERE


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 13 2010, 01:01 AM~16599910
> *COME CHECK OUT THE HOT SPOT IF YOU MISSED LAST FRIDAY. ITS ON AND CRACKING....DIRECTIONS ON PAGE 42 :biggrin:*


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Feb 14 2010, 09:05 PM~16613498
> *HELL YEAH....BIG PROPS TOO <span style=\'color:green\'>ISREAL AND CHILE VERDE FOR THE 10% HOOK UP FOR THE RIDERZ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## lbcaprice562 (Oct 26, 2009)

Cool as meet I like how the cops don't even fuck with no one.


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lbcaprice562_@Feb 15 2010, 03:04 PM~16619265
> *Cool as meet I like how the cops don't even fuck with no one.
> *


IT CAN STAY LIKE THAT AS LONG AS EVERYBODY FOLLOWS THE SIMPLE RULES THAT THE SHERIFFS GAVE US!! :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 30 2010, 10:14 AM~16460182
> *AS LONG AS WE FOLLOW THESE RULES,WE'LL BE OK WITH THE SHERIFFS *


----------



## wagonman (Feb 26, 2006)

DAMN I HOPE ITS STILL CRACKIN WHEN I VISIT THIS SUMMER GOOD LOOKIN OUT FELLAS GLAD TO SEE IT'S ON IN THE HARBOR


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wagonman_@Feb 15 2010, 04:55 PM~16620091
> *DAMN I HOPE ITS STILL CRACKIN WHEN I VISIT THIS SUMMER GOOD LOOKIN OUT FELLAS GLAD TO SEE IT'S ON IN THE HARBOR
> *


WE HOPE SO TOO!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Feb 15 2010, 04:00 PM~16620131
> *WE HOPE SO TOO!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ME TWO :biggrin:


----------



## wagonman (Feb 26, 2006)

WHAT UP LOU BALL IT'S BONES LAKER CLASSIC LOOKS CLEAN. BIG PEPS EVER SELL HIS IMPALA


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wagonman_@Feb 15 2010, 04:10 PM~16620201
> *WHAT UP LOU BALL IT'S BONES LAKER CLASSIC LOOKS CLEAN. BIG PEPS EVER SELL HIS IMPALA
> *


WHATS UP BONES WHERE YOU AT ?


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Its looking good out there the Family had a good time


----------



## wagonman (Feb 26, 2006)

STILL IN KANSAS MITE BE HEADING BACK TO PICK UP MY WAGON THIS SUMMER SO I CAN MID WEST SWING


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Feb 15 2010, 07:05 PM~16621756
> *Its looking good out there the Family had a good time
> *


WE'RE GLAD THE FAMILY HAD AGOOD TIME  
HOPE TOO SEE YA NEXT FRIDAY


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 13 2010, 01:01 AM~16599910
> *KICK BACK @ THE HOT SPOT :biggrin:
> PLACE: WINGSTOP PARKING LOT
> DATE: FRIDAY THE 19TH OF FEB.
> ...



HOPE TOO SEE EVERYONE THERE THIS FRIDAY @ <span style=\'color:red\'>THE HOT SPOT :biggrin:


----------



## hddmx (Jan 3, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 15 2010, 07:44 PM~16622085
> *HOPE TOO SEE EVERYONE THERE THIS FRIDAY @ THE HOT SPOT :biggrin:
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 13 2010, 01:01 AM~16599910
> *DIRECTIONS ON PAGE 42 :biggrin:*


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 15 2010, 08:36 PM~16622698
> *
> *


 :uh: :uh: STILL WAITING ON THE CADI TAILLIGHTS :biggrin:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Feb 15 2010, 02:35 PM~16619491
> *IT CAN STAY LIKE THAT AS LONG AS EVERYBODY FOLLOWS THE SIMPLE RULES THAT THE SHERIFFS GAVE US!! :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


TTT for the Sheriffs on being cool with us


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wagonman_@Feb 15 2010, 03:55 PM~16620091
> *DAMN I HOPE ITS STILL CRACKIN WHEN I VISIT THIS SUMMER GOOD LOOKIN OUT FELLAS GLAD TO SEE IT'S ON IN THE HARBOR
> *


XZ1000000 :boink:


----------



## abro2387 (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 14 2010, 04:19 PM~16611554
> *If homies ready, i wanna do this b4 friday  :biggrin:
> *


its sold homie..


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abro2387_@Feb 15 2010, 10:17 PM~16624080
> *its sold homie..
> *


 :angry:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by abro2387_@Feb 15 2010, 10:17 PM~16624080
> *its sold homie..
> *


GLAD YOU GOT A BUYER ABRO


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## orojoh11 (Jan 13, 2009)

TTT ...


----------



## TRU BLU 77 (Oct 6, 2009)

QUE ONDAS BIG LOU


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Feb 15 2010, 10:26 PM~16623336
> *<span style='color:blue'>TTT FOR THE SHERIFFS IT IS!!!!*


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 68-N-I-O-U-1, TURTLENUTTZ, TRU BLU 77
WHAT'S UP COMPADRE, WHAT'S HAPPENIN WITH THE NEW RIMS FOR TRU BLU?


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orojoh11_@Feb 16 2010, 08:06 AM~16626955
> *TTT ...
> *


WHAT'S CRACKIN JOHN???? :biggrin:


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## abro2387 (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 15 2010, 10:12 PM~16624957
> *GLAD YOU GOT A BUYER ABRO
> *


good lookin...see you you friday at the hot spot...that spot be crackin!!!!


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by abro2387_@Feb 16 2010, 12:02 PM~16628581
> *good lookin...see you you friday at the hot spot...that spot be crackin!!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by abro2387_@Feb 16 2010, 11:02 AM~16628581
> *good lookin...see you you friday at the hot spot...that spot be crackin!!!!
> *


WHAT KINDA RIDE YOU LOOKING FOR NOW SINCE YOU SOLD YOUR OLD RIDE? WELL WHAT EVER YOU GET IM SURE IT WILL BE A NICE ONE :biggrin:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

TTT~~~~~~~~~~~~BUMP~~~~~~~~~~~~TFB


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Feb 16 2010, 04:27 PM~16631354
> *TTT~~~~~~~~~~~~BUMP~~~~~~~~~~~~TFB
> *


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRU BLU 77_@Feb 16 2010, 08:42 AM~16627495
> *QUE ONDAS BIG LOU
> *


a cabron andas perdido guey :biggrin: no te creas como estas larios.


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 13 2010, 01:01 AM~16599910
> *DIRECTIONS ON PAGE 42 :biggrin:*


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 16 2010, 07:19 PM~16633248
> *DIRECTIONS ON PAGE 42 :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 16 2010, 08:24 PM~16634280
> *:wave:
> *


WHAT UP BRUTHA


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 16 2010, 09:16 PM~16635082
> *WHAT UP BRUTHA
> *


Chilln....kinda bored...


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

SEE YOU HOMIES AT THE SPOT ON FRIDAY....


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Feb 16 2010, 09:46 PM~16635554
> *SEE YOU HOMIES AT THE SPOT ON FRIDAY....
> *


SOUNDS GOOD BIG DAWG


----------



## orojoh11 (Jan 13, 2009)

TTMFT... uffin: uffin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orojoh11_@Feb 17 2010, 07:08 AM~16638442
> *TTMFT... uffin:  uffin:
> *


X94 :biggrin:


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Feb 16 2010, 09:46 PM~16635554
> *SEE YOU HOMIES AT THE SPOT ON FRIDAY....
> *


 :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Feb 17 2010, 11:47 AM~16639770
> *:wave:  :wave:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Feb 16 2010, 10:46 PM~16635554
> *SEE YOU HOMIES AT THE SPOT ON FRIDAY....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Feb 17 2010, 11:08 AM~16639964
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## abro2387 (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 16 2010, 11:57 AM~16629646
> *WHAT KINDA RIDE YOU LOOKING FOR NOW SINCE YOU SOLD YOUR OLD RIDE? WELL WHAT EVER YOU GET IM SURE IT WILL BE A NICE ONE :biggrin:
> *


bulding a hopper..i wanna hit at least 90"..be out for the summer


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

I WANNA GIVE A BIG WHATS UP TO ALL THE HARBOR RIDERS OUT THERE SEE YOU ALL ON FRIDAY FELLAS :h5: :x:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Feb 17 2010, 12:29 PM~16640149
> *I WANNA GIVE A BIG WHATS UP TO ALL THE HARBOR RIDERS OUT THERE SEE YOU ALL ON FRIDAY FELLAS :h5:  :x:
> *


MEX68-X74---SEE YOU FRIDAY HOMIE!!


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Feb 17 2010, 11:29 AM~16640149
> *I WANNA GIVE A BIG WHATS UP TO ALL THE HARBOR RIDERS OUT THERE SEE YOU ALL ON FRIDAY FELLAS :h5:  :x:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

WHATS UP MANIACOS AND SOUTHBOUND...


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Feb 17 2010, 12:02 PM~16640416
> *WHATS UP MANIACOS AND SOUTHBOUND...
> *


SITTING HERE WISHING IT WAS FRIDAY ALREADY :biggrin: MANIACOS TILL THE CASKET DROPS :0


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

bad news rain is coming friday n saturday i hope there wrong


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Feb 17 2010, 01:02 PM~16640416
> *WHATS UP MANIACOS AND SOUTHBOUND...
> *


WHAT'S HAPPENIN' DEE-BOY! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZEKE_@Feb 17 2010, 12:19 PM~16640550
> *bad news rain is coming friday n saturday i hope there wrong
> *


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by abro2387_@Feb 17 2010, 11:18 AM~16640057
> *bulding a hopper..i wanna hit at least 90"..be out for the summer
> *


DO THE DAMN THANG BRUTHA


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZEKE_@Feb 17 2010, 12:19 PM~16640550
> *bad news rain is coming friday n saturday i hope there wrong
> *


HERES THE 5 DAY FORECAST FOR THE WEATHER IN CARSON 90745 :biggrin: 
WE SHOULD BE OK....YOU DECIDE CLICK THE LINK BELOW  
http://weather.yahoo.com/united-states/cal...arson-12795852/


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 13 2010, 01:01 AM~16599910
> *WE SHOULD BE OK FOR FRIDAY......IT WILL BE CLOUDY BUT WE'LL SEE UNTIL THEN....FEW RAIN SHOWERS SATURDAY BUT THINGS CAN CHANGE *


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

I HEARD SHOWERS FOR LATE FRIDAY INTO EARLY SATURDAY!! I WANT TO SAY WE'LL BE O.K. BUT ONLY TIME WILL TELL AND IT IS SAFE TO SAY WE HAVE TO PLAY IT BY EAR!! :x: :x: :x: :x: :x:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Feb 17 2010, 12:10 PM~16640472
> *SITTING HERE WISHING IT WAS FRIDAY ALREADY  :biggrin: MANIACOS TILL THE CASKET DROPS :0
> *


:h5:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Feb 17 2010, 01:25 PM~16641613
> *I HEARD SHOWERS FOR LATE FRIDAY INTO EARLY SATURDAY!! I WANT TO SAY WE'LL BE O.K. BUT ONLY TIME WILL TELL AND IT IS SAFE TO SAY WE HAVE TO PLAY IT BY EAR!! :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:
> *


*YEAH I HEARD THAT THIS MORNING TOO, BUT I HOPE THEY ARE WRONG......* :happysad:


----------



## Corndaddy (Jan 24, 2008)

I'll check with my girlfriend Jackie Johnson :biggrin: tonight when I see her!


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Feb 17 2010, 12:44 PM~16640703
> *WHAT'S HAPPENIN' DEE-BOY! :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE... :biggrin:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

bump


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Feb 17 2010, 08:54 PM~16645859
> *bump
> *


GOOD LOOKING ON THOSE 110 SOUTH SHIRTS BRUTHA  I GOT YOU NEXT TIME


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 17 2010, 02:32 PM~16641668
> *:h5:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 17 2010, 09:08 PM~16646081
> *GOOD LOOKING ON THOSE 110 SOUTH SHIRTS BRUTHA   I GOT YOU NEXT TIME
> *


TAKE SOME SHIRTS ON FRIDAY 2X. :biggrin:


----------



## ESELILREBEL (Aug 11, 2008)

WHATS UP HARBOR AREA?  DAM I WISH DER WAS A SPOT LIKE DIS BACK IN DA DAYS WHEN I WAS LIVING OVER DER I THINK IM READY TO MOVE BACK :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESELILREBEL_@Feb 18 2010, 04:50 AM~16649535
> *WHATS UP HARBOR AREA?   DAM I WISH DER WAS A SPOT LIKE DIS BACK IN DA DAYS WHEN I WAS LIVING OVER DER I THINK IM READY TO MOVE BACK :biggrin:
> *


HARBOR AREA GOT ITS ARMS WIDE OPEN IF YOU DECIDE TOO MOVE BACK HOMIE.......THE HOT SPOT BE CRACKING ON FRIDAY'S BIG DAWG


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 18 2010, 07:46 AM~16650017
> *HARBOR AREA GOT ITS ARMS WIDE OPEN IF YOU DECIDE TOO MOVE BACK HOMIE.......THE HOT SPOT BE CRACKING ON FRIDAY'S BIG DAWG
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Feb 18 2010, 08:26 AM~16650227
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT UP BIG LOU :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

WHAT'S UP FELLAS!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Feb 18 2010, 12:48 AM~16648417
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 13 2010, 01:01 AM~16599910
> *IF IT RAINS......LIKE I SAID BEFORE "FUCK IT WE'LL JUST COME OUT STRONG NEXT FRIDAY"........ :biggrin: *


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 18 2010, 11:16 AM~16651489
> *IF IT RAINS......LIKE I SAID BEFORE "FUCK IT WE'LL JUST COME OUT STRONG NEXT FRIDAY"........ :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

Hope it doesn't rain.....


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

TTT~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~BUMP~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~TFB


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@Feb 18 2010, 04:05 PM~16653134
> *Hope it doesn't rain.....
> *


WE JUST MIGHT BE O.K. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: WE'LL WAIT TILL TOMORROW AND SEE WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE! IF IT DOES'NT RAIN WE'LL SEE YOU THERE HOMIE!!


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Feb 18 2010, 12:20 PM~16652016
> *:0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT UP BRUTHA


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Feb 18 2010, 03:07 PM~16653145
> *WE JUST MIGHT BE O.K. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: WE'LL WAIT TILL TOMORROW AND SEE WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE! IF IT DOES'NT RAIN WE'LL SEE YOU THERE HOMIE!!
> *


SHIT We alright :boink: :run: :run: Now we really alright with the lil rain dance going on lol


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

LET'S SEE IF IT WORKS


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Feb 18 2010, 06:28 PM~16654794
> *LET'S SEE IF IT WORKS
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Feb 18 2010, 07:28 PM~16654794
> *LET'S SEE IF IT WORKS
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Feb 18 2010, 07:28 PM~16654794
> *LET'S SEE IF IT WORKS
> 
> 
> ...


X68 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
THERE WE GO NOW WE GOT SOME REAL HELP!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Feb 18 2010, 08:10 PM~16655697
> *X68 :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> THERE WE GO NOW WE GOT SOME REAL HELP!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NO TE GUSTO EL BAILESITO :biggrin:


----------



## ray562 (Jan 12, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

YOU STILL HAVE THE LAC SPANX?


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Feb 18 2010, 08:49 PM~16656187
> *YOU STILL HAVE  THE LAC SPANX?
> *


YESSIRRRRR :biggrin:


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 18 2010, 04:37 PM~16653843
> *WHAT UP BRUTHA
> *


SEE U FRIDAY NIGHT HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Feb 18 2010, 09:18 PM~16656569
> *SEE U FRIDAY NIGHT HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 18 2010, 09:21 PM~16656613
> *:0
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Feb 18 2010, 09:22 PM~16656626
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 18 2010, 09:25 PM~16656663
> *:wave:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE YOU RIDING OUT THERE WITH ME?????????????? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Feb 18 2010, 09:29 PM~16656732
> *WHATS UP HOMIE YOU RIDING OUT THERE WITH ME?????????????? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


FO SHO ! HIT ME UP TOMORROW


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 18 2010, 09:45 PM~16656935
> *FO SHO ! HIT ME UP TOMORROW
> *


 :0 :0 :0 SO YOU ON THE BUMPER TOMORROW?


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Feb 18 2010, 09:18 PM~16656569
> *SEE U FRIDAY NIGHT HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


SOUNDZ GOOD BRUTHA


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Feb 18 2010, 09:46 PM~16656955
> *:0  :0  :0 SO YOU ON THE BUMPER TOMORROW?
> *


*****.....IM ON DA BUMPA NOW!!


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 18 2010, 10:04 PM~16657244
> *SOUNDZ GOOD BRUTHA
> *


WING STOP HERE I COME
:sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 13 2010, 01:01 AM~16599910
> *SEE EVERYONE @ THE HOT SPOT TOMORROW......IF IT DONT RAIN :biggrin:*


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Feb 18 2010, 10:04 PM~16657255
> *WING STOP HERE I COME
> :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT :biggrin: OR CHILE VERDE WITH THE 10% OFF


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 18 2010, 10:07 PM~16657312
> *THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT :biggrin: OR CHILE VERDE WITH THE 10% OFF
> *


FUCK IT IM FAT ILL GO TOO BOTH :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 18 2010, 09:25 PM~16656663
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Feb 18 2010, 10:08 PM~16657322
> *FUCK IT IM FAT ILL GO TOO BOTH :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


YOU MIGHT AS WELL THROW IN SOME DIANAS :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 18 2010, 10:04 PM~16657246
> ******.....IM ON DA BUMPA NOW!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 
I WANNA HIT BACK BUMPER :biggrin:


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 18 2010, 10:09 PM~16657345
> *YOU MIGHT AS WELL THROW IN SOME DIANAS :biggrin:
> *


O YEA THE FAT MAN IS GOING TOO GET HIS GRUB ON
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 18 2010, 10:04 PM~16657246
> ******.....IM ON DA BUMPA NOW!!
> *


SO WHEN DID I TURN BLACK :0


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Feb 18 2010, 10:10 PM~16657369
> *O YEA THE FAT MAN IS GOING TOO GET HIS GRUB ON
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


FUCK IT....A FAT SAMOAN WILL BE WITH YOU GETTING HIS GRUB ON TOO :biggrin:


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 18 2010, 10:12 PM~16657389
> *FUCK IT....A FAT SAMOAN WILL BE WITH YOU GETTING HIS GRUB ON TOO :biggrin:
> *


THATS RIGHT HOMIE PLENTY OF ROOM 4 THE HOMIE


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Feb 18 2010, 10:12 PM~16657406
> *THATS RIGHT HOMIE PLENTY OF ROOM 4 THE HOMIE
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :rimshot:


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 18 2010, 10:13 PM~16657414
> *:h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :rimshot:
> *


IM OUTS SEE ALL THE HARBOR RIDERS TOMORROW LATES HOMIES :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BIG SPANX, delinquint 61 
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: BIG SPANX, StreetStyleL.A, delinquint 61
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Feb 18 2010, 10:15 PM~16657433
> *IM OUTS SEE ALL THE HARBOR RIDERS TOMORROW LATES HOMIES :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: BIG SPANX, StreetStyleL.A, sobayduece, delinquint 61
LOOK LIKE THE PARTY STARTED ALREADY :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Feb 18 2010, 10:16 PM~16657444
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: BIG SPANX, StreetStyleL.A, delinquint 61
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT UP PREZ :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 13 2010, 01:01 AM~16599910
> *ITS ON AND CRACKING TOMORROW @ THE HOT SPOT *


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Feb 18 2010, 10:11 PM~16657379
> *SO WHEN DID I TURN BLACK :0
> *


WHEN U DOUBT THAT IM ON DA BUMPA :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 18 2010, 10:10 PM~16657357
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> I WANNA HIT BACK BUMPER :biggrin:
> *


ILL BUY U A BASEBALL BAT FOR YOUR B-DAY :cheesy:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 18 2010, 11:04 PM~16658049
> *ILL BUY U A BASEBALL BAT FOR YOUR B-DAY :cheesy:
> *


LOL......


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 18 2010, 11:04 PM~16658049
> *ILL BUY U A BASEBALL BAT FOR YOUR B-DAY :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 WHATS CRACKIN HOMIES HOPE THE RAIN HOLDS OFF TILL TOMORROW :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Feb 19 2010, 09:10 AM~16660588
> *:0  :0  :0  WHATS CRACKIN HOMIES HOPE THE RAIN HOLDS OFF TILL TOMORROW :biggrin:
> *


PUT ON UR GRASS SKIRT N DO THE STOP DA RAIN DANCE :biggrin:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Feb 19 2010, 10:10 AM~16660588
> *:0  :0  :0  WHATS CRACKIN HOMIES HOPE THE RAIN HOLDS OFF TILL TOMORROW :biggrin:
> *


 :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

DAMN IT LOOKS PRETTY GRAY OUT THERE......  I HOPE IT HOLDS OFF TILL THE LATE NIGHT......


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Feb 19 2010, 11:00 AM~16661034
> *DAMN IT LOOKS PRETTY GRAY OUT THERE......   I HOPE IT HOLDS OFF TILL THE LATE NIGHT......
> *


HEY DAVID DO ME A FAVOR AND CHECK THE WEATHER FOR US ON YOUR PHONE WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE.  :biggrin:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

BUMP~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~TTT~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~TFB


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

HERES THE WEATHER FORECAST FOR TODAY :biggrin: 
http://weather.yahoo.com/united-states/cal...arson-12795852/
WE SHOULD BE GOOD FOR TONIGHT  SEE YA @ THE HOT SPOT


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Feb 19 2010, 09:06 AM~16661084
> *HEY DAVID DO ME A FAVOR AND CHECK THE WEATHER FOR US ON YOUR PHONE WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE.   :biggrin:
> *


i dont need to, i checked the ofc computer.....lol :biggrin:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 19 2010, 01:50 PM~16663458
> *HERES THE WEATHER FORECAST FOR TODAY :biggrin:
> http://weather.yahoo.com/united-states/cal...arson-12795852/
> all these forecast are full of shit, u look on one and it says one thing, then u check another and it says another.....fuck'em....i'm gonna go outside right now and if my hair gets wet that means its raining and if not, well its not raining right now......</span>
> ...


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 13 2010, 01:01 AM~16599910
> *SEE EVERYONE TONIGHT.......OF COURSE IF IT RAINS WE'LL SEE YA NEXT FRIDAY @ THE HOT SPOT :biggrin: *


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Feb 19 2010, 02:54 PM~16663493
> *all these forecast are full of shit, u look on one and it says one thing, then u check another and it says another.....fuck'em....i'm gonna go outside right now and if my hair gets wet that means its raining and if not, well its not raining right now......
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LMAO......YOU CRAZY BRUTHA :biggrin:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 19 2010, 02:01 PM~16663534
> *LMAO......YOU CRAZY BRUTHA :biggrin:
> *


jus a lil :biggrin: .......i went outside and my hair is still dry. So that means its lookin good.....


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

So what up spanx, we gonna hop some cars or what! :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 19 2010, 02:06 PM~16663568
> *So what up spanx, we gonna hop some cars or what!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

hey how do i get there ?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Feb 19 2010, 03:21 PM~16663666
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin: :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Feb 19 2010, 04:23 PM~16663681
> *hey how do i get there ?
> *


TAKE THE 110 FWY SOUTHBOUND AND EXIT SEPULVEDA, MAKE LEFT ON THE OFFRAMP AND AS SOON AS YOU PASS UP MAIN ST. LOOK TO YOUR RIGHT WE'LL BE RIGHT THERE IN FRONT OF STAPLES PARKING LOT!


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

Its still dry out here


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Feb 19 2010, 03:41 PM~16664469
> *Its still dry out here
> *


  is it still going down???


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Feb 19 2010, 04:58 PM~16664697
> *  is it still going down???
> *


Im sure it is.....it dont look bad outside....


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 19 2010, 04:42 PM~16665193
> *Im sure it is.....it dont look bad outside....
> *


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

SEE EVERYONE TONIGHT


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

HEY YALL THE SKY IS CLEAR OVER HERE AT THE SPOT SO SEE EVERYONE HERE!!


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 19 2010, 02:26 PM~16663705
> *:biggrin:
> *


sup bro you hopping tonight ?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Feb 19 2010, 08:04 PM~16666437
> *sup bro you hopping tonight ?
> *


Yep..im here already.....n the ls just got here :0


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

JUST GOT HOME....ALOT OF CLEANING TO DO ON THE CAR  


BUT FUCK IT..IT WAS WORTH IT :cheesy:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 19 2010, 11:14 PM~16667494
> *JUST GOT HOME....ALOT OF CLEANING TO DO ON THE CAR
> BUT FUCK IT..IT WAS WORTH IT :cheesy:
> *


you know what im waiting for


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 19 2010, 10:16 PM~16667509
> *you know what im waiting for
> *


DUNNO IF ANYONE GOT PICS OR VIDS


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

so did any body show up, we were gonna roll but we got a few drops and it just looked like more was on the way so we thought we would just wait for next week....


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

someone had a camera filming the hop! jus got to wait for them to pst it!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Feb 19 2010, 10:28 PM~16667657
> *someone had a camera filming the hop! jus got to wait for them to pst it!
> *


:0 :0 YOUTUBE I HOPE.

.ONLY VIDEO I CAN SEE ON MY PHONE


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 19 2010, 07:34 PM~16666659
> *Yep..im here already.....n the ls just got here :0
> *


i took video of the hop will post up in a minute dam rain :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Feb 19 2010, 09:27 PM~16667642
> *so did any body show up, we were gonna roll but we got a few drops and it just looked like more was on the way so we thought we would just wait for next week....
> *


YOU WERE SKERED :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Feb 19 2010, 10:48 PM~16667838
> *i took video of the hop will post up in a minute dam rain  :biggrin:
> *


Youtube :happysad:


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Feb 19 2010, 10:27 PM~16667642
> *so did any body show up, we were gonna roll but we got a few drops and it just looked like more was on the way so we thought we would just wait for next week....
> *


yes there were about 30 cars or so :yes:


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 19 2010, 09:51 PM~16667869
> *Youtube :happysad:
> *


:yes: fucken youtube takes long for a 30 second video :0 :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

the only 2 pics i took before it satrted to rain hard :angry: :biggrin: 
















video coming next :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jecVJ12wPD4


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Feb 19 2010, 11:13 PM~16668031
> *the only 2 pics i took before it satrted to rain hard  :angry:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NO MAMES  I HOPE UR VIDS ARE BETTER THAN UR PICS :0 





:biggrin:


----------



## orojoh11 (Jan 13, 2009)

I got video of last Friday on my iPhone don't know to post it I can email it to someone


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 19 2010, 10:24 PM~16668105
> *NO MAMES   I HOPE UR VIDS ARE BETTER THAN UR PICS  :0
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: i wasnt trying to get the camara all wet "NO ****" :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Feb 19 2010, 11:26 PM~16668118
> *:biggrin: i wasnt trying to get the camara all wet "NO ****"  :biggrin:
> *


LMAO.......NICE VID....


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

BIG UPS TO THE OWNER OF THE LS, THANKS FOR THE FRIENDLY HOP! 

STREETSTYLE :thumbsup:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Feb 19 2010, 09:50 PM~16667856
> *YOU WERE SKERED  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


never skerrrd, foo just playin it safe. The 68 wipers dont work and water gets in from the rain thru that small window from the rag....carb is trippin too, gonna try to rebuild it tomorrow...ni modo see ya next week..... :biggrin:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: George LA HARBOR, orojoh11

What up John i had fun even in da rain


----------



## orojoh11 (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah it was cool it'll b better next Friday uffin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 19 2010, 10:30 PM~16668148
> *LMAO.......NICE VID....
> *


YA YA YA ONLY CUZ IT WAS YOUR CAR :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Feb 19 2010, 10:37 PM~16668194
> *never skerrrd, foo just playin it safe. The 68 wipers dont work and water gets in from the rain thru that small window from the rag....carb is trippin too, gonna try to rebuild it tomorrow...ni modo see ya next week..... :biggrin:
> *


DONT YOU HAVE THE 66 :0 :biggrin: LOL ........ J/P BRO NEXT TIME


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

EVERYONE IS WELCOME TOO PULL OUT THE RIDE AND CHILL WITH THE REST OF THE RIDERZ FROM EVERY WHERE :biggrin: IF YOU NEED DIRECTIONS ITS POSTED ON PAGE 42  
:biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Feb 20 2010, 12:05 AM~16668358
> *YA YA YA ONLY CUZ IT WAS YOUR CAR  :biggrin:
> *


UR RIGHT! ...NOW THAT I PAY ATTENTION TO IT.....ITS THE CAR THAT MAKES THE VID NICE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Feb 19 2010, 11:13 PM~16668031
> *the only 2 pics i took before it satrted to rain hard  :angry:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN WE WAS STILL OUT THERE IN THE RAIN :biggrin: LIKE I SAID "IT WAS LIKE A FREE CAR WASH" PULL UP INTO THE GARAGE AND WIPE HER DOWN AND YOUR READY FOR TOMORROW :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 20 2010, 12:14 AM~16668420
> *BIG PROPS TOO ALL THE RIDERZ THAT STILL CAME OUT EVEN THO THEY KNEW IT WAS GONNA RAIN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 20 2010, 12:16 AM~16668432
> *DAMN WE WAS STILL OUT THERE IN THE RAIN :biggrin: LIKE I SAID "IT WAS LIKE A FREE CAR WASH" PULL UP INTO THE GARAGE AND WIPE HER DOWN AND YOUR READY FOR TOMORROW :biggrin:
> *


YEP! I JUST FINISHED


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 20 2010, 12:20 AM~16668452
> *YEP! I JUST FINISHED
> *


I GOTTA WIPE HER DOWN TOMORROW.....MORE LIKE WASH IT :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Feb 20 2010, 12:23 AM~16668099
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jecVJ12wPD4
> 
> 
> ...



nice video...that LS has a bad check valve, u can hear the pumphead back spinning..i thought it was chris's car since it was closer to the camera, but he said it wasnt him...and if it was that loud from so far away from the camera that must be one hell of a back spin


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 20 2010, 12:24 AM~16668472
> *I GOTTA WIPE HER DOWN TOMORROW.....MORE LIKE WASH IT :biggrin:
> *


FUCK THAT SHIT...I WASH MY CAR ONCE A YEAR....THAT SHITS TOO MUCH WORK!!


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 20 2010, 12:32 AM~16668516
> *FUCK THAT SHIT...I WASH MY CAR ONCE A YEAR....THAT SHITS TOO MUCH WORK!!
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 20 2010, 12:18 AM~16668446
> *BIG PROPS TOO ALL THE RIDERZ THAT STILL CAME OUT EVEN THO THEY KNEW IT WAS GONNA RAIN :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THATS RITE THE RAIN AINT GONNA HURT YOUR RIDE..STILL KICKED IT IN THE RAIN


----------



## GoRiLLa DuKe (Apr 19, 2008)

RAIN OR SHINE THE RIDERS CAME OUT LAST NIGHT











































































:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GoRiLLa DuKe_@Feb 20 2010, 10:36 AM~16670337
> *RAIN OR SHINE THE RIDERS CAME OUT LAST NIGHT
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GoRiLLa DuKe_@Feb 20 2010, 11:36 AM~16670337
> *RAIN OR SHINE THE RIDERS CAME OUT LAST NIGHT
> 
> 
> ...


THE REAL RIDERS..... IT WAS COOL THOUGH


----------



## TRU BLU 77 (Oct 6, 2009)

MAD PROPS TO EVERYBODY WHO STILL WENT OUT IN THE RAIN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

bump fo the ha


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GoRiLLa DuKe_@Feb 20 2010, 11:36 AM~16670337
> *RAIN OR SHINE THE RIDERS CAME OUT LAST NIGHT
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS BRUTHA.......IT JUST SHOWS THAT AINT NO RAIN GONNA STOP US FROM RIDING


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 20 2010, 12:14 AM~16668420
> *ALL CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS OR WHO EVER IS MORE THEN WELCOME TOO COME AND CHILL @ THE HOT SPOT :biggrin:*


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRU BLU 77_@Feb 20 2010, 04:31 PM~16672083
> *MAD PROPS TO EVERYBODY WHO STILL WENT OUT IN THE RAIN :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W (Feb 9, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THROWING.UP.THE.W_@Feb 20 2010, 08:49 PM~16673842
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ESELILREBEL (Aug 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 18 2010, 07:46 AM~16650017
> *HARBOR AREA GOT ITS ARMS WIDE OPEN IF YOU DECIDE TOO MOVE BACK HOMIE.......THE HOT SPOT BE CRACKING ON FRIDAY'S BIG DAWG
> *


:thumbsup:  SHOULD BE DOWN DER IN A FEW WEEKS WILL DEFINATELY SWING BY N CHECK IT OUT :cheesy:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESELILREBEL_@Feb 21 2010, 05:20 AM~16676633
> *:thumbsup:   SHOULD BE DOWN DER IN A FEW WEEKS WILL DEFINATELY SWING BY N CHECK IT OUT  :cheesy:
> *


SOUNDZ GOOD BRUTHA


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESELILREBEL_@Feb 21 2010, 05:20 AM~16676633
> *:thumbsup:   SHOULD BE DOWN DER IN A FEW WEEKS WILL DEFINATELY SWING BY N CHECK IT OUT  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

RAIN OR SHINE THE SPOT IS CRACKIN :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 20 2010, 12:14 AM~16668420
> *EVERYONE IS WELCOME TOO PULL OUT THE RIDE AND CHILL WITH THE REST OF THE RIDERZ FROM EVERY WHERE :biggrin: IF YOU NEED DIRECTIONS ITS POSTED ON PAGE 42
> *


 :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: 
HOPE TOO SEE EVERYONE THIS FRIDAY THE 26TH OF FEB :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Feb 21 2010, 03:38 PM~16679629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD BRUTHA


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> yes Sir it sure was  </span>


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

whats up OG. YES ZIR in da rain :yes:


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Feb 21 2010, 03:38 PM~16679629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: whats up uso :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

ttt


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZEKE_@Feb 21 2010, 04:19 PM~16679923
> *whats up OG. YES ZIR in da rain :yes:
> *


What up Zeke here at the pad we werBTC working on JD's car an Mike from LV 58


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: StreetStyleL.A, George LA HARBOR :wave:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZEKE_@Feb 21 2010, 04:20 PM~16679937
> *ttt
> *


 :naughty: :run:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Feb 21 2010, 05:51 PM~16680640
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: StreetStyleL.A, George LA HARBOR :wave:
> *


 :h5: :boink:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

bump for the hxa


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

Classic Lowriders Car Show may 8th visit www.classiclowriderscarclub.com
awards for following classes 1 and 2 place
30-39
40-48
49-54
55-60
61-64
65-70
71-79
80-89
90-present
pre 54 truck
55-latertruck
bikes
muscle car
suv/truck baller class
luxury sedan baller class
speacial class 
best old school best car rocking true spokes, big hubs , supremes
best in show
club particapion (trophie plus 200 all cars must have plaqes showing


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

GOOD MORNING HXA AND EVERYONE ELSE.......TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Feb 21 2010, 04:22 PM~16679947
> *What up Zeke here at the pad we werBTC working on JD's car an Mike from LV 58
> *


kool man went to da bob fest in LB


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 22 2010, 07:45 AM~16686803
> *GOOD MORNING HXA AND EVERYONE ELSE.......TTMFT :biggrin:
> *


TTT


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 21 2010, 05:14 PM~16679888
> *LOOKING GOOD BRUTHA
> *


THANX BIG SPANX GOOD LOOKIN OUT!! :biggrin:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> > yes Sir it sure was  </span>
> 
> 
> WHAT'S UP GEORGE?, GOOD MORNING!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZEKE_@Feb 21 2010, 05:20 PM~16679932
> *:wave: whats up uso :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP BIG ZEKE? HOW ARE YOU DOING TODAY UCE? :wave: :wave:


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

TTTMFT :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Feb 22 2010, 10:41 AM~16687605
> *TTTMFT :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


MEX 68 & X74 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 68-N-I-O-U-1, TRU BLU 77
QUE ONDAS PINCHE COMPADRE? :biggrin:


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Feb 22 2010, 09:49 AM~16687684
> *MEX 68 & X74  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: WHATS UP HARBOR AREA


----------



## TRU BLU 77 (Oct 6, 2009)

BUENOS DIAS COMPADRE


----------



## TRU BLU 77 (Oct 6, 2009)

GOODMORNING TO EVERYONE


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 68-N-I-O-U-1, TRU BLU 77, delinquint 61, MUFASA
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Feb 22 2010, 10:50 AM~16687700
> *:wave:  WHATS UP HARBOR AREA
> *


WHAT'S UP BIG BAWG?


----------



## TRU BLU 77 (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Feb 22 2010, 09:54 AM~16687731
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: 68-N-I-O-U-1, TRU BLU 77, delinquint 61, MUFASA
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRU BLU 77_@Feb 22 2010, 10:51 AM~16687709
> *BUENOS DIAS COMPADRE
> *


BUENOS DIAS! :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

SOME PEOPLE ARE COMING IN FROM CANADA . THEY DOING A DOCUMENTARY ON THE POSITIVE SIDE OF LOWRIDING. THEY ARE LOOKN TO DO SOME INTERVIEWS, FILM SOME HOPPING N HITN SWITCHES


MY QUESTION IS....IF U GUYS WOULD LIKE ME TO INVITE THEM OUT TO THE SPOT.....:dunno:


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 22 2010, 09:57 AM~16687748
> *SOME PEOPLE ARE COMING IN FROM CANADA . THEY DOING A DOCUMENTARY ON THE POSITIVE SIDE OF LOWRIDING. THEY ARE LOOKN TO DO SOME INTERVIEWS, FILM SOME HOPPING N HITN SWITCHES
> MY QUESTION IS....IF U GUYS WOULD LIKE ME TO INVITE THEM OUT TO THE SPOT.....:dunno:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## TRU BLU 77 (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 22 2010, 09:57 AM~16687748
> *SOME PEOPLE ARE COMING IN FROM CANADA . THEY DOING A DOCUMENTARY ON THE POSITIVE SIDE OF LOWRIDING. THEY ARE LOOKN TO DO SOME INTERVIEWS, FILM SOME HOPPING N HITN SWITCHES
> MY QUESTION IS....IF U GUYS WOULD LIKE ME TO INVITE THEM OUT TO THE SPOT.....:dunno:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 22 2010, 10:57 AM~16687748
> *SOME PEOPLE ARE COMING IN FROM CANADA . THEY DOING A DOCUMENTARY ON THE POSITIVE SIDE OF LOWRIDING. THEY ARE LOOKN TO DO SOME INTERVIEWS, FILM SOME HOPPING N HITN SWITCHES
> MY QUESTION IS....IF U GUYS WOULD LIKE ME TO INVITE THEM OUT TO THE SPOT.....:dunno:
> *


DO IT! LET THEM COME AND SEE OUR UNITY THROUGH LOWRIDING, AND FEEL THE HARBOR AREA LOVE IN THE AIR! :thumbsup: :h5: :h5:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit+Feb 22 2010, 09:58 AM~16687755-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:h5:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 68-N-I-O-U-1, lbcaprice562, TRU BLU 77, MUFASA, delinquint 61
GOOD MORNING TO EVERYONE. HOW IS EVERYONE DOING TODAY?


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 22 2010, 10:01 AM~16687769
> *:twak:  u just be ready on thursday :angry:
> :h5:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

westside66, 68-N-I-O-U-1, TRU BLU 77

*goodmorning vatos, como estan broderrrsss!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## TRU BLU 77 (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Feb 22 2010, 10:05 AM~16687797
> *westside66, 68-N-I-O-U-1, TRU BLU 77
> 
> goodmorning vatos, como estan broderrrsss!!! :biggrin:
> *


BUENOS DIAS DON DAVID COMO ESTAD


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Feb 22 2010, 11:05 AM~16687797
> *westside66, 68-N-I-O-U-1, TRU BLU 77
> 
> goodmorning vatos, como estan broderrrsss!!! :biggrin:
> *


GOOD MORNING DAVID! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Feb 22 2010, 09:55 AM~16687734
> *WHAT'S UP BIG BAWG?
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE SEE YOU FRIDAY NIGHT AT THE HOT SPOT :0


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Feb 22 2010, 11:20 AM~16687921
> *WHATS UP HOMIE SEE YOU FRIDAY NIGHT AT THE HOT SPOT :0
> *


THAT'S RIGHT HOMIE SEE YOU THERE!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillacBENe_@Feb 22 2010, 11:23 AM~16687946
> *
> *


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 22 2010, 09:57 AM~16687748
> *SOME PEOPLE ARE COMING IN FROM CANADA . THEY DOING A DOCUMENTARY ON THE POSITIVE SIDE OF LOWRIDING. THEY ARE LOOKN TO DO SOME INTERVIEWS, FILM SOME HOPPING N HITN SWITCHES
> MY QUESTION IS....IF U GUYS WOULD LIKE ME TO INVITE THEM OUT TO THE SPOT.....:dunno:
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
LET THEM DO THEIR DOCUMENTARY ON THE HARBOR AREA :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 20 2010, 12:14 AM~16668420
> *CHILE VERDE GIVING THE RIDERZ 10% DISCOUNT :biggrin:*


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 22 2010, 09:57 AM~16687748
> *SOME PEOPLE ARE COMING IN FROM CANADA . THEY DOING A DOCUMENTARY ON THE POSITIVE SIDE OF LOWRIDING. THEY ARE LOOKN TO DO SOME INTERVIEWS, FILM SOME HOPPING N HITN SWITCHES
> MY QUESTION IS....IF U GUYS WOULD LIKE ME TO INVITE THEM OUT TO THE SPOT.....:dunno:
> *


BRING THEM OVER WE WILL BE IN OUR BEST BEHAVIOR :biggrin:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 22 2010, 09:57 AM~16687748
> *SOME PEOPLE ARE COMING IN FROM CANADA . THEY DOING A DOCUMENTARY ON THE POSITIVE SIDE OF LOWRIDING. THEY ARE LOOKN TO DO SOME INTERVIEWS, FILM SOME HOPPING N HITN SWITCHES
> MY QUESTION IS....IF U GUYS WOULD LIKE ME TO INVITE THEM OUT TO THE SPOT.....:dunno:
> *


Bring them with you uso they are very welcome an we will make sure we are on our best behavior :boink: So follow the rules guys an ladies :run: :run: :run: :x:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Feb 22 2010, 08:59 PM~16694104
> *Bring them with you uso they are very welcome an we will make sure we are on our best behavior :boink: So follow the rules guys an ladies :run:  :run:  :run:  :x:
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 22 2010, 09:01 PM~16694156
> *:h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:
> *


 :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 22 2010, 09:01 PM~16694156
> *:h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:
> *


It will B nice to document Friday Nights in the HxA :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

ILL LET THESE GUYS KNOW AS SOON AS THEY LAND ON WEDNESDAY


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 22 2010, 09:42 PM~16694868
> *ILL LET THESE GUYS KNOW AS SOON AS THEY LAND ON WEDNESDAY
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Feb 22 2010, 07:59 PM~16694104
> *Bring them with you uso they are very welcome an we will make sure we are on our best behavior :boink: So follow the rules guys an ladies :run:  :run:  :run:  :x:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 22 2010, 09:42 PM~16694868
> *ILL LET THESE GUYS KNOW AS SOON AS THEY LAND ON WEDNESDAY
> *


DO THE DAMN THING BRUTHA


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 22 2010, 09:47 PM~16694952
> *:biggrin:
> *


Sup B


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 22 2010, 09:48 PM~16694976
> *DO THE DAMN THING BRUTHA
> *


I DO THE DAMN THANG ALL DAY EVERYDAY :biggrin:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 22 2010, 09:58 PM~16695152
> *I DO THE DAMN THANG ALL DAY EVERYDAY :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 22 2010, 09:58 PM~16695152
> *I DO THE DAMN THANG ALL DAY EVERYDAY :biggrin:
> *


THATS RIGHT........


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W (Feb 9, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 22 2010, 10:09 PM~16695359
> *THATS RIGHT........
> *


IT WAS NICE HAVN U AND THE HOMIES DROP BY TODAY, GAVE ME A CHANCE TO SHOW U GUYS THE OTHER STUFF THAT I DO........LIKE I SAID, KEEP ME IN MIND FOR WHATEVER


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Feb 22 2010, 10:00 PM~16695192
> *:thumbsup:
> *


:h5:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 22 2010, 10:15 PM~16695464
> *IT WAS NICE HAVN U AND THE HOMIES DROP BY TODAY, GAVE ME A CHANCE TO SHOW U GUYS THE OTHER STUFF THAT I DO........LIKE I SAID, KEEP ME IN MIND FOR WHATEVER
> *


YESSIRRRR......


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 20 2010, 12:14 AM~16668420
> *ITS ON AND CRACKING @ THE HOT SPOT THIS FRIDAY :biggrin:*


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 23 2010, 11:07 AM~16699249
> *TTMFT :biggrin:
> *


 uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 19 2010, 11:15 PM~16668429
> *UR RIGHT! ...NOW THAT I PAY ATTENTION TO IT.....ITS THE CAR THAT MAKES THE VID NICE  :biggrin:
> *


no mames buey :biggrin:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Feb 23 2010, 10:14 AM~16699313
> *uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT UP BRUTHA


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 23 2010, 04:34 PM~16702237
> *WHAT UP BRUTHA
> *


WUZ UP SPANX? HOPE ALL IS WELL ON YOUR SIDE BIG DOG


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Feb 23 2010, 03:36 PM~16702248
> *WUZ UP SPANX? HOPE ALL IS WELL ON YOUR SIDE BIG DOG
> *


ITS ALL GOOD OVER HERE BRUTHA :biggrin: 
JUST WORKING ON MY LAC


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 23 2010, 10:07 AM~16699249
> *TTMFT :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 23 2010, 06:48 AM~16698196
> *ITS ON AND CRACKING @ THE HOT SPOT THIS FRIDAY :biggrin:
> *


  I'll be there. Hope it don't rain it was hard to see with no wiper's last Friday on my way home


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Feb 23 2010, 06:05 PM~16703841
> *  I'll be there.  Hope it don't rain it was hard to see with no wiper's last Friday on my way home
> *


yes sir but fun :biggrin:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Feb 23 2010, 06:05 PM~16703841
> *  I'll be there.  Hope it don't rain it was hard to see with no wiper's last Friday on my way home
> *


did you have that blue purple 64


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Feb 23 2010, 03:10 PM~16702030
> *no mames buey :biggrin:
> *


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Feb 23 2010, 05:54 PM~16704324
> *did you have that blue purple 64
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 20 2010, 12:14 AM~16668420
> *YES ITS GOING DOWN THIS FRIDAY @ THE HOT SPOT :biggrin: 7:00 PM  *


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 23 2010, 06:48 PM~16705001
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 23 2010, 09:33 PM~16706502
> *YES ITS GOING DOWN THIS FRIDAY @ THE HOT SPOT :biggrin: 7:00 PM
> *


YEAH HOMIE LETS DO THIS....


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Feb 23 2010, 11:32 PM~16707490
> *YEAH HOMIE LETS DO THIS....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

:biggrin: SEE U GUYS ON FRIDAY


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

sounds like a good kick back spot.
any coops harassment in there?


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Feb 24 2010, 02:04 AM~16709031
> *sounds like a good kick back spot.
> any coops harassment  in there?
> *


THE SHERIFFS ARE COOL WITH US BEING OUT THERE. JUST AS LONG AS WE FOLLOW THEIR RULES THEY WONT FUCK WITH US :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 30 2010, 10:14 AM~16460182
> *HERE ARE THE RULES OF THE SHERIFFS *


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@Feb 23 2010, 10:44 PM~16707695
> *:biggrin: SEE U GUYS ON FRIDAY
> *


HELL YEAH....SEE YA FRIDAY @ THE HOT SPOT :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

TTT FOR DA HOT SPOT


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

*NO RAIN ON THE FORECAST FOR FRIDAY, SO WE LOOKIN GOOD SO FAR. SEE YA BROTHERS AT THE SPIZZOT..... *


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Feb 24 2010, 10:10 AM~16710735
> *NO RAIN ON THE FORECAST FOR FRIDAY, SO WE LOOKIN GOOD SO FAR. SEE YA BROTHERS AT THE SPIZZOT.....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: SEE YOU HOMIES FRIDAY :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZEKE_@Feb 24 2010, 09:58 AM~16710195
> *TTT FOR DA HOT SPOT
> *


SEE YOU THERE UCE!


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Feb 24 2010, 11:10 AM~16710735
> *NO RAIN ON THE FORECAST FOR FRIDAY, SO WE LOOKIN GOOD SO FAR. SEE YA BROTHERS AT THE SPIZZOT.....
> *


ALRIGHT THATS WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT, SEE YOU THERE DAVID! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Feb 24 2010, 11:29 AM~16710898
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: SEE YOU HOMIES FRIDAY :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


AAIIIIIGHT!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Feb 24 2010, 10:33 AM~16710931
> *AAIIIIIGHT!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHATS GOOD 68-N-I-O-U-1? :biggrin:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Feb 24 2010, 11:37 AM~16710960
> *WHATS GOOD 68-N-I-O-U-1? :biggrin:
> *


SHIT EVERYTHING RIGHT NOW IS GOOD LOOKING AT THE WEATHER FOR FRIDAY, CAN'T WAIT. WHAT ABOUT YOU HOMIE HOW IS THE GOOD LIFE TREATING YOU? :biggrin:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Feb 24 2010, 09:33 AM~16710926
> *ALRIGHT THATS WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT, SEE YOU THERE DAVID! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


CLARINES HIJO, SEE U THERE HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Feb 24 2010, 10:48 AM~16711048
> *SHIT EVERYTHING RIGHT NOW IS GOOD LOOKING AT THE WEATHER FOR FRIDAY, CAN'T WAIT. WHAT ABOUT YOU HOMIE HOW IS THE GOOD LIFE TREATING YOU? :biggrin:
> *


THE GOOD LIFE JUST KEEPS GETTING BETTER DAY BY DAY :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Feb 24 2010, 12:17 PM~16711277
> *THE GOOD LIFE JUST KEEPS GETTING BETTER DAY BY DAY :0  :biggrin:
> *


I HEARD THAT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Feb 24 2010, 12:27 PM~16711375
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Feb 24 2010, 10:31 AM~16710915
> *SEE YOU THERE UCE!
> *


whats up jose. will do uso


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

ttt


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZEKE_@Feb 24 2010, 01:11 PM~16711713
> *whats up jose. will do uso
> *


WHAT UP BIGZEKE? TOP OF THE MORNING MY BROTHER!


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

TTTMFT


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 20 2010, 12:14 AM~16668420
> *ITS GOIN DOWN FRIDAY NIGHT..SEE YA THERE @ THE HOT SPOT 7:00PM!!!*


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 30 2010, 10:14 AM~16460182
> *LETS KEEP THE RULES IN MIND SO THE SHERIFFS WONT FUCK WITH US!!!!*


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 24 2010, 04:36 PM~16713929
> *LETS KEEP THE RULES IN MIND SO THE SHERIFFS WONT FUCK WITH US!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

THE GUYS FROM CANADA ARRIVED TODAY. I HIT THEM UP BOUT THE SPOT ON FRIDAY, THEY SAID IT SOUNDS PERFECT!.......BUT LETS SEE IF WE CAN GET A LIL ACTION GOING ???FILMING PARKED RIDES CAN BE DONE ANYWHERE......


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

devotions will be there !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rapmaster_90201_@Feb 24 2010, 05:56 PM~16714617
> *devotions will be there !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


U THE ONE THAT ROLLED THROUGH SALT LAKE PARK THE OTHER DAY WHEN WE WAS UP THERE?? :scrutinize:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rapmaster_90201_@Feb 24 2010, 05:56 PM~16714617
> *devotions will be there !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


SEE YOU GUYZ THERE BRUTHA


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 24 2010, 05:23 PM~16714345
> *THE GUYS FROM CANADA ARRIVED TODAY. I HIT THEM UP BOUT THE SPOT ON FRIDAY, THEY SAID IT SOUNDS PERFECT!.......BUT LETS SEE IF WE CAN GET A LIL ACTION GOING ???FILMING PARKED RIDES CAN BE DONE ANYWHERE......
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:wave ourstyle la cc wibe there jose soy hugo:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle_la_@Feb 24 2010, 08:35 PM~16716475
> *:wave  ourstyle  la cc wibe there  jose  soy  hugo:
> *


WHATS UP OURSTYLE AI QUE SEGUIR LA PLATICA :biggrin:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Feb 23 2010, 08:03 PM~16705202
> *:yes:
> *


Looked Nice :boink: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle_la_@Feb 24 2010, 09:35 PM~16716475
> *:wave  ourstyle  la cc wibe there  jose  soy  hugo:
> *


SIMON HUGO CAIGANLE, ESO ES SI DIOS QUIERE!! :biggrin: Y SI NO LLUEVE!


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 20 2010, 12:14 AM~16668420
> *EVERYONE IS WELCOME TOO PULL OUT THE RIDE AND CHILL WITH THE REST OF THE RIDERZ FROM EVERY WHERE :biggrin: IF YOU NEED DIRECTIONS ITS POSTED ON PAGE 42
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 30 2010, 10:14 AM~16460182
> *GEORGE FROM UCE CC TALKED WITH THE SHERIFFS. THEIR COOL WITH US CHILLING THERE JUST AS LONG AS WE FOLLOW THE RULES THEY WONT FUCK WITH US
> RULES OF SHERIFFS IS AS FOLLOW:
> 1. KEEP THE RADIOS DOWN TO A MINIMUM
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

I DON'T KNOW ABOUT YOU GUYS BUT I CAN'T WAIT TILL FRIDAY!!


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Feb 24 2010, 09:56 PM~16717730
> *I DON'T KNOW ABOUT YOU GUYS BUT I CAN'T WAIT TILL FRIDAY!!
> 
> 
> ...


READY.....SET.......G :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 24 2010, 04:23 PM~16714345
> *THE GUYS FROM CANADA ARRIVED TODAY. I HIT THEM UP BOUT THE SPOT ON FRIDAY, THEY SAID IT SOUNDS PERFECT!.......BUT LETS SEE IF WE CAN GET A LIL ACTION GOING ???FILMING PARKED RIDES CAN BE DONE ANYWHERE......
> *


i'll get my camara ready :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Feb 24 2010, 09:56 PM~16717730
> *I DON'T KNOW ABOUT YOU GUYS BUT I CAN'T WAIT TILL FRIDAY!!
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S THAT 420 SHIT. :biggrin:


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

GOOD MORNING BRUTHAS


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 25 2010, 07:44 AM~16720597
> *GOOD MORNING BRUTHAS
> *


:wave:


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 25 2010, 07:44 AM~16720597
> *GOOD MORNING BRUTHAS
> *


x2 :wave:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

TTT~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~BUMP~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~TFB


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

what it do homies, ya ready for tomorrow
RAIN OR NO RAIN OR WHAT WHO'S ROLLING?


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Feb 18 2010, 06:28 PM~16654794
> *LET'S SEE IF IT WORKS
> 
> 
> ...


HOPE IT DONT RAIN


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 25 2010, 07:17 PM~16726510
> *HOPE IT DONT RAIN
> *


RAIN OR NOT I WILL BE THERE..


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

HOPE IT DON'T RAIN DANCE


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harbor area 64 rag_@Feb 24 2010, 10:47 PM~16718482
> *:drama:
> *


You going D-Boy?


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@Feb 25 2010, 05:49 PM~16725707
> *what it do homies, ya ready for tomorrow
> RAIN OR NO RAIN OR WHAT WHO'S ROLLING?
> *


USO Locked in


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Feb 25 2010, 09:35 PM~16728355
> *USO Locked in
> *


 :h5:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZEKE_@Feb 25 2010, 10:03 PM~16728850
> *:h5:
> *


IT'S HERE SEE YOU ALL AT 7:00 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Feb 25 2010, 09:33 PM~16728324
> *You going D-Boy?
> *


YOU KNOW IT HOMIE...


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZEKE_@Feb 25 2010, 10:03 PM~16728850
> *:h5:
> *


SEE YOU TONIGHT BIG UCE :h5:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

SEE EVREYONE AT THE SPOT TONIGHT.. AND THE FILM CREW COMING WITH MUFASA


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

To the top for the Harbor Area cruise spot!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

TTTMFT


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Feb 26 2010, 08:15 AM~16732085
> *SEE EVREYONE AT THE SPOT TONIGHT.. AND THE FILM CREW COMING WITH MUFASA
> *


GIVE ALITTLE LOVE TAP ON THE SWITCH FOR THE CAMERAS :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 26 2010, 12:35 PM~16734163
> *GIVE ALITTLE LOVE TAP ON THE SWITCH FOR THE CAMERAS :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Feb 26 2010, 07:11 AM~16732055
> *IT'S HERE SEE YOU ALL AT 7:00  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ROLLING, :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
WHATS UP BIG LOUU, SEE YOU TONIGHT BIG HOMIE uffin:


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DOEPS64, MUFASA
:wave:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 20 2010, 12:14 AM~16668420
> *ITS ON AND CRACKIN TONIGHT 7:00PM......SEE YA THERE *


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

FINALLY FRIDAY!!!!!!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@Feb 26 2010, 03:44 PM~16735552
> *FINALLY FRIDAY!!!!!!!!! :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


HELL YEAH....TIME TO ROLL OUT :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 26 2010, 04:02 PM~16735725
> *HELL YEAH....TIME TO ROLL OUT :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

ttt see you all there tonight


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

i'll be there wiff my camara :0 :biggrin:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

WE ARE THERE DUDES....... :biggrin:


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Feb 26 2010, 04:38 PM~16736015
> *WE ARE THERE DUDES....... :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

It will be going down tonight !

:thumbsup: :drama: :boink:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

Got them cars shined up :drama: :boink: :h5:


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Feb 26 2010, 05:49 PM~16736615
> *Got them cars shined up :drama:  :boink:  :h5:
> *


SHINED N READY TOO ROLL


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

2 MORE HOURS :sprint:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

ALL CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS,OR WHO EVER WANTS TOO COME AND CHILL FRIDAY NIGHTS IS MORE THEN WELCOME TOO JOIN US :cool:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

BIG PROPS TOO ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERZ WHO CAME OUT TONIGHT......THANKS MUFASA FOR BRINGING THE CAMERA CREW OUT TOO THE HOT SPOT....BIG PROPS TOO MANIACOS CC. DEVOTION CC. BIG SPIKE DREAM TEAM FOR PUTTING ON A HOPPING SHOW FOR ALL OF US WHO WAS THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 26 2010, 11:32 PM~16739442
> *BIG PROPS TOO ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERZ WHO CAME OUT TONIGHT......THANKS MUFASA FOR BRINGING THE CAMERA CREW OUT TOO THE HOT SPOT....BIG PROPS TOO MANIACOS CC. DEVOTION CC. BIG SPIKE DREAM TEAM FOR PUTTING ON A HOPPING SHOW FOR ALL OF US WHO WAS THERE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: U KNOW WHATS UP DOGG


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

good night tonight guys


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Feb 27 2010, 12:04 AM~16739654
> *good night tonight guys
> *


THIS WAS A GOOD TURN OUT THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT WAS THERE


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

WHERE ARE THE PICTURES :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: BIG LOUU, 68-N-I-O-U-1, DEVO, Project 61LLA DUERMANSE :biggrin:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

Me & the family had a good time. :thumbsup:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Feb 27 2010, 01:33 AM~16739835
> *Me & the family had a good time. :thumbsup:
> *


WERE GLAD YOU HAD A GOOD TIME THANK YOU FOR COMING OUT SEE U NEXT WEEK IF IT DONT RAIN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 27 2010, 12:32 AM~16739442
> *BIG PROPS TOO ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERZ WHO CAME OUT TONIGHT......THANKS MUFASA FOR BRINGING THE CAMERA CREW OUT TOO THE HOT SPOT....BIG PROPS TOO MANIACOS CC. DEVOTION CC. BIG SPIKE DREAM TEAM FOR PUTTING ON A HOPPING SHOW FOR ALL OF US WHO WAS THERE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ME X 68 & 74 :yes: :yes:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## ESELILREBEL (Aug 11, 2008)

T.T.M.F.T FOR ALL DA HOMIES OUT DER IN DA H.A.  GONNA BE DOWN DER NEXT WEEK N WAS WONDERING IF ITS GONNA BE ON AND CRACKING NEXT WEEKEND SINCE ITS PHOENIX SUPER SHOW


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESELILREBEL_@Feb 27 2010, 05:32 AM~16740472
> *T.T.M.F.T FOR ALL DA HOMIES OUT DER IN DA H.A.  GONNA BE DOWN DER NEXT WEEK N WAS WONDERING IF ITS GONNA BE ON AND CRACKING NEXT WEEKEND SINCE ITS PHOENIX SUPER SHOW
> *


TELL YOU THE TRUTH HOMIE.....IT WILL BE CRACKIN NEXT FRIDAY. FOR ALL THE RIDERZ WHO CANT MAKE IT TOO THE PHOENIX SUPER SHOW THEIR GONNA COME AND CHILL WITH US :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Feb 27 2010, 12:33 AM~16739835
> *Me & the family had a good time. :thumbsup:
> *


GLAD YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAD A GOOD TIME.....THAT IS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT  HOPE TOO SEE YA NEXT FRIDAY


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 26 2010, 11:27 PM~16739408
> *IT WAS OFF THE HOOK LAST NIGHT @ THE HOT SPOT....CANT WAIT FOR NEXT FRIDAY :biggrin: *


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

it was a good nite in da HARBOR AREA :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

TTT


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 27 2010, 08:37 AM~16740911
> *X60 uso you said that right OFF THE HOOK cant wait till next week  </span>*


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

*"THE HOT SPOT" * :thumbsup:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

We all had a good time. Can't wait for next Friday :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 27 2010, 08:37 AM~16740911
> *IT WAS OFF THE HOOK LAST NIGHT @ THE HOT SPOT....CANT WAIT FOR NEXT FRIDAY :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP BIG SPANX, BIGG ZEKE YEAH IT WAS OFF THE HOOK HOMIES


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 26 2010, 11:27 PM~16739408
> *IT JUST KEEPS GETTING BETTER AND BETTER EVERY FRIDAY @ THE HOT SPOT WEATHER IT RAINS OR NOT  *


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@Feb 27 2010, 11:02 AM~16741661
> *"THE HOT SPOT"  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :rimshot: :rimshot: :run: :run:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@Feb 27 2010, 11:13 AM~16741720
> *We all had a good time. Can't wait for next Friday  :thumbsup:
> *


 :h5: :h5: HOPE TOO SEE DEVOTION CC NEXT WEEK


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

dee up on my lawn before we left








the big homie george spittin game to the camera crew from canada








spike hanging the reagal

















mufasa on da bumper









beuatiful night, my family had great time, once again good seeing every one out their. sorry i didnt post the town car hopping pics not good.


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CARLITOS WAY, SEMS87CUTT
:biggrin:


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 27 2010, 10:22 AM~16741773
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :h5:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :run:  :run:
> *


WHAT IT DO BIG SPANX, HAD GOOD OL TIME HOMIE, I'M GLAD WE GOT THIS SHIT CRACKING AND LETS KEEP DOING THE DAMN THANG!!!!!!


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

HERE ARE SOME PICS I TOOK OF LAST NIGHT


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Feb 27 2010, 12:47 PM~16742870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics.


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Feb 27 2010, 12:54 PM~16742905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

THANKS DELINQUENT 61


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Feb 27 2010, 11:13 AM~16741724
> *WHATS UP BIG SPANX, BIGG ZEKE YEAH IT WAS OFF THE HOOK HOMIES
> *


whats up dboy :yes: the hoppers were doing there thang ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

ttt for da hot spot


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Feb 27 2010, 01:43 PM~16742831
> *
> HERE ARE SOME PICS I TOOK OF LAST NIGHT
> 
> ...


THANK YOU DAVID WE LIKE THE HOT SPOT AND WE WOULD LIKE TO KEEP IT FOR A LONG TIME .


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Feb 27 2010, 01:57 PM~16742925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS BRUTHA


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

IF YOU MISSED LAST NIGHT....NEXT FRIDAY WILL BE CRACKING ONCE AGAIN @ THE HOT SPOT:biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 26 2010, 11:27 PM~16739408
> *ITS GOING DOWN NEXT FRIDAY @ THE HOT SPOT :biggrin:*


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

me and my boys had a good time, :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Feb 27 2010, 01:57 PM~16742925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH BUDDY EVERY FRIDAY...


----------



## cadillacs4life (Apr 9, 2005)

*A BIG SHOT OUT TO EVERYONE, THATS BEEN HELPING TO KEPT THE PLACE CLEAN AFTER EVERYONE LEAVES. SO WE CAN CONTINUE TO KICK IT THERE!!!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: *

THE LAST COUPLE WEEKS I'VE HAD TO WORK THE NEXT MORNING!! THIS FRIDAY I WILL BE THERE TIL THE END TO HELP OUT ALSO!!

EVERYONE JUST NEEDS TO TAKE THERE TRASH WITH THEM TO MAKE THIS A LOT EASIER


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Feb 27 2010, 02:40 PM~16743417
> *THANK YOU DAVID WE LIKE THE HOT  SPOT AND WE WOULD LIKE TO KEEP IT FOR A LONG TIME .
> *


I hear you and Westside Familia likes to kick it at the SPOT with all our Lowrider bruthas. And please everyone we would like that spot to go on for a very long time so let's keep it clean and let's respect the spot by not driving fast in the parking lot and let's not BURN RUBERRRRR!!!! This will get us kicked out of the spot and we don't want that.


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Feb 27 2010, 06:41 PM~16744678
> *I hear you and Westside Familia likes to kick it at the SPOT with all our Lowrider bruthas. And please everyone we would like that spot to go on for a very long time so let's keep it clean and let's respect the spot by not driving fast in the parking lot and let's not BURN RUBERRRRR!!!! This will get us kicked out of the spot and we don't want that.
> *


WELL SAID DAVID :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 27 2010, 02:54 PM~16743515
> *NICE PICS BRUTHA
> *


Thanks BIG SPANKX. :biggrin:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Feb 27 2010, 06:48 PM~16745131
> *WELL SAID DAVID :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Big Louu and I know more of us feel that way too.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

LOTSA NICE PICS....


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 27 2010, 07:56 PM~16745189
> *LOTSA NICE PICS....
> *


YES BUT NONE OF MY CAR  :angry:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Feb 27 2010, 06:58 PM~16745205
> *YES  BUT NONE OF MY CAR   :angry:
> *


Which one is yours?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Feb 27 2010, 07:58 PM~16745205
> *YES  BUT NONE OF MY CAR   :angry:
> *


WASNT URS ONE OF THE FIRST PIX ? :dunno:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Feb 27 2010, 07:58 PM~16745205
> *YES  BUT NONE OF MY CAR   :angry:
> *


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Feb 27 2010, 07:58 PM~16745205
> *YES  BUT NONE OF MY CAR   :angry:
> *


THERES A PIC OF YOUR RIDE....PROBABLY THE FLASH ON THE CAMERA WASNT TURNED ON BUT I KNOW ITS YOUR RIDE IN THE PIC :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 26 2010, 11:32 PM~16739442
> *BIG PROPS TOO ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERZ WHO CAME OUT TONIGHT......THANKS MUFASA FOR BRINGING THE CAMERA CREW OUT TOO THE HOT SPOT....BIG PROPS TOO MANIACOS CC. DEVOTION CC. BIG SPIKE DREAM TEAM FOR PUTTING ON A HOPPING SHOW FOR ALL OF US WHO WAS THERE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:  HAD A GOOD TIME THX!!


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 27 2010, 09:08 PM~16745850
> *THERES A PIC OF YOUR RIDE....PROBABLY THE FLASH ON THE CAMERA WASNT TURNED ON BUT I KNOW ITS YOUR RIDE IN THE PIC :biggrin:
> *


I NO I WAS JUST BORED JUST FUCKEN AROUND SORRY HOMIES I FORGOT TOO TAKE MY MEDS TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillacBENe_@Feb 27 2010, 08:54 PM~16745708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS 4 POSTING THE PIC


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Feb 27 2010, 09:20 PM~16745964
> *THANKS 4 POSTING THE PIC
> *


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Jan 17 2010, 12:24 AM~16314583
> *YEAH IF YOURE COMING SOUTHBOUND ON THE 110 YOU GET OFF ON SEPULVEDA GO LEFT (EAST) AND AS SOON AS YOU PASS MAIN STREET WE ARE ON THE RIGHT HAND SIDE YOU WILL SEE A MC DONALDS A HOME DEPOT AND A ALBERTSONS AND SO ON.
> *



ANY HOPPING OUT THERE OR JUST CHIPPERS


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 27 2010, 09:18 PM~16745951
> *:0  :biggrin:   HAD A GOOD TIME THX!!
> *



I BE THERE NEXT WEEK


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Feb 27 2010, 11:57 PM~16747336
> *ANY HOPPING OUT THERE OR JUST CHIPPERS
> *


SORRY NO HOPPING THIS WAS JUST FOR A DOCUMENTARY FOR CANADA WE DON'T WANT TO BURN THE SPOT. :biggrin:


----------



## -BIG NIKO- (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## ESELILREBEL (Aug 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 27 2010, 08:33 AM~16740891
> *TELL YOU THE TRUTH HOMIE.....IT WILL BE CRACKIN NEXT FRIDAY. FOR ALL THE RIDERZ WHO CANT MAKE IT TOO THE PHOENIX SUPER SHOW THEIR GONNA COME AND CHILL WITH US :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: CANT WAIT WILL DEFINATELY GO BY DER NEXT FRIDAY :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 27 2010, 09:18 PM~16745951
> *:0  :biggrin:   HAD A GOOD TIME THX!!
> *


GLAD YOU HAD A GOOD TIME BRUTHA


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 26 2010, 11:27 PM~16739408
> *SEE EVERYONE NEXT FRIDAY @ THE HOT SPOT :biggrin:*


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 30 2010, 10:14 AM~16460182
> *LETS KEEP THESE RULES IN MIND SO WE DONT LOSE THE HOT SPOT *


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESELILREBEL_@Feb 28 2010, 03:35 AM~16748165
> * :thumbsup: CANT WAIT WILL DEFINATELY GO BY DER NEXT FRIDAY  :biggrin:
> *


SWING BY AND CHILL NEXT FRIDAY BRUTHA


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT let's keep this cruise night going. It's a good spot to kick back...


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@Feb 28 2010, 10:33 AM~16749447
> *TTT let's keep this cruise night going. It's a good spot to kick back...
> *


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Feb 27 2010, 06:41 PM~16744678
> *I hear you and Westside Familia likes to kick it at the SPOT with all our Lowrider bruthas. And please everyone we would like that spot to go on for a very long time so let's keep it clean and let's respect the spot by not driving fast in the parking lot and let's not BURN RUBERRRRR!!!! This will get us kicked out of the spot and we don't want that.*


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@Feb 28 2010, 10:33 AM~16749447
> *TTT let's keep this cruise night going. It's a good spot to kick back...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTT


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

dee up on my lawn before we left








the big homie george spittin game to the camera crew from canada








spike hanging the reagal

















mufasa on da bumper


















































































Ireally like the pics uso's my daughter was trying to wake up my lil cousin lol he was out.



I hear you and Westside Familia likes to kick it at the SPOT with all our Lowrider bruthas. And please everyone we would like that spot to go on for a very long time so let's keep it clean and let's respect the spot by not driving fast in the parking lot and let's not BURN RUBERRRRR!!!! This will get us kicked out of the spot and we don't want that.
[/quote]
Very true an thanks Danny Boy for haveing my back when talking to the brother in the Escalade  your words came out alot smoother than i would have said.



> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Feb 28 2010, 12:15 AM~16747460
> *SORRY NO HOPPING THIS WAS JUST FOR A DOCUMENTARY FOR CANADA WE DON'T WANT TO BURN THE SPOT. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## ESELILREBEL (Aug 11, 2008)

*T.T.T. FOR DA HARBOR AREA*


----------



## orojoh11 (Jan 13, 2009)

:boink: uffin:  TTT


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESELILREBEL_@Mar 1 2010, 12:47 AM~16757642
> *T.T.T. FOR DA HARBOR AREA
> *


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> dee up on my lawn before we left
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very true an thanks Danny Boy for haveing my back when talking to the brother in the Escalade  your words came out alot smoother than i would have said.

[/quote]


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

had a good time out there see you guys on friday :biggrin:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Mar 1 2010, 02:05 PM~16761432
> *had a good time out there see you guys on friday  :biggrin:
> *


THANK YOU FOR COMING OUT, SEE YOU THERE!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

FRIDAY IT WILL BE ON AGAIN....


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Mar 1 2010, 02:46 PM~16762740
> *FRIDAY IT WILL BE ON AGAIN....
> *


 :yes: :run: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 26 2010, 11:27 PM~16739408
> *ITS ON AND CRACKING THIS FRIDAY....DONT MISS OUT :biggrin: *


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

TTT


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

TTT</span>


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Mar 1 2010, 01:05 PM~16761432
> *had a good time out there see you guys on friday  :biggrin:
> *


U SAID U WERE TAKN A CAMERA

WHERES THE PIX :angry:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 1 2010, 09:05 PM~16766404
> *U SAID U WERE TAKN A CAMERA
> 
> WHERES THE PIX :angry:
> *


 :wow: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

Announcement
Cinco de Mayo Celebration/Car Show


The Classic Lowriders are holding it’s Cinco de Mayo Celebration /Car Show on Saturday , May- 8- 2010 from 10 a.m to 3 p.m. The event will include Folklorico Dance Performances, Mechanical Bull, Jumper , Climbing rock wall, DJ, Food and Merchandise Booths. Come join us for a stroll down memory lane and get up close to the grand display of magnificent cars, trucks and Lowrider Bikes . Enter your vehicle or Lowrider Bike and perhaps you’ll win a terrific trophy. If you don’t have a lil’ deuce coupe, you can still enter the 50/50 raffle. Mark your calendar for classic cars, music, food and fun on Saturday, May 8th. 


Registration Costs:
$25 per Vehicle and will also include 2 passes for the show (Pre-registration -Before May 1)
$30.00 Registration at the show and will also include 2 passes for the show
$5.00 Per Lowrider Bike
Time: Click here for Pre-Registration
Roll in time: 6:00am -10:00am 
Show time: 10:00am -3:00pm Click here for directions 

Place : Click Here for flyer
Animo Leadership High School. 1155 West Arbor Vitae St. Inglewood, CA 90301

Any questions or more info-Alex 310-399-4574 or Chepe 310-413-0257


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

TUESDAY MORNING BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZEKE_@Mar 2 2010, 10:02 AM~16771199
> *ttt
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 1 2010, 08:05 PM~16766404
> *U SAID U WERE TAKN A CAMERA
> 
> WHERES THE PIX :angry:
> *


sorry bro had a corona in my hand forgot about the camara :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Mar 2 2010, 03:39 PM~16774043
> *sorry bro had a corona in my hand forgot about the camara  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 2 2010, 04:19 PM~16774394
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Mar 2 2010, 03:39 PM~16774043
> *sorry bro had a corona in my hand forgot about the camara  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: WHAT A WEINIE

NO **** :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Mar 2 2010, 04:22 PM~16774411
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT UP BRUTHA


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 2 2010, 06:23 PM~16775622
> *WHAT UP BRUTHA
> *


WHAT UP SPANX READY FOR FRIDAY


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 2 2010, 04:15 PM~16774930
> *:uh: WHAT A WEINIE
> 
> NO **** :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Mar 2 2010, 07:13 PM~16776222
> *WHAT UP SPANX READY FOR FRIDAY
> 
> 
> ...


We gunna do it again :boink:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Mar 2 2010, 07:34 PM~16776526
> *We gunna do it again :boink:
> *


OOOOOOOOO YEA :biggrin:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Mar 2 2010, 07:38 PM~16776592
> *OOOOOOOOO YEA :biggrin:
> *


How was your day today uso


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: George LA HARBOR, harbor area 64 rag
What up D Boy


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Mar 2 2010, 08:06 PM~16777007
> *How was your day today uso
> *


AFTER WORKING 8 HRS I STILL HAVE TO GO BACK TO WORK AT 10:00 PM TILL 1:30 AM :420:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Mar 2 2010, 08:25 PM~16777311
> *AFTER WORKING 8 HRS I STILL HAVE TO GO BACK  TO WORK AT 10:00 PM TILL 1:30 AM :420:
> *


Som bitch :thumbsup: Make that Queso


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 2 2010, 06:23 PM~16775622
> *WHAT UP BRUTHA
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE SEE YOU FRIDAY


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Mar 2 2010, 08:30 PM~16777408
> *WHAT UP HOMIE SEE YOU FRIDAY
> *


YESSIR :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 26 2010, 11:27 PM~16739408
> *ALL CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS,OR WHO EVER WANTS TOO COME AND CHILL FRIDAY NIGHTS IS MORE THEN WELCOME TOO JOIN US :cool:
> *


ITLL BE GOING DOWN FRIDAY.....HOPE TOO SEE EVERYONE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Mar 2 2010, 07:13 PM~16776222
> *WHAT UP SPANX READY FOR FRIDAY
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Mar 2 2010, 01:10 PM~16772859
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


what up BIG LOUU


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 2 2010, 08:54 PM~16777686
> *HELL YEAH :biggrin:
> *


THAT MOTOR WORK OUT GOOD FOR U HOMIE??


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 2 2010, 09:59 PM~16778810
> *THAT MOTOR WORK OUT GOOD FOR U HOMIE??
> *


HOW THE HELL WOULD I KNOW YOU WONT GIVE ME A MOTOR :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Mar 2 2010, 10:00 PM~16778822
> *HOW THE HELL WOULD I KNOW YOU WONT GIVE ME A MOTOR :0
> *


I SOLD ONE TO SPANX


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 2 2010, 10:11 PM~16778970
> *I SOLD ONE TO SPANX
> *


I KNOW I JUST WANT YOU TOO GIVE ME ONE :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Mar 2 2010, 10:15 PM~16779028
> *I KNOW I JUST WANT YOU TOO GIVE ME ONE :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: BASTARD :angry:


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 2 2010, 10:16 PM~16779050
> *:angry: BASTARD  :angry:
> *


THATS THE SAME THING MY MOM SAYS :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Mar 2 2010, 10:17 PM~16779070
> *THATS THE SAME THING MY MOM SAYS :0
> *


GET A CLUE THEN......WE MUST BE ON TO SOMETHING


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 2 2010, 10:22 PM~16779161
> *GET A CLUE THEN......WE MUST BE ON TO SOMETHING
> *


YOU GUYS MUST BE ON THE SAME PAGE YOU SAY THE SAME SHIT TOO ME :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## cadillacs4life (Apr 9, 2005)

*TO THE TOPP!!!
FOR ONE OF THE BEST CRUISE SPOTS I SEEN THIS YEAR!!*


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 2 2010, 09:59 PM~16778810
> *THAT MOTOR WORK OUT GOOD FOR U HOMIE??
> *


MOTOR WORKS FINE BRO.....THANKS FOR HOOKING ME UP  
ILL HIT YOU UP LATER TOO DROP OFF THE OTHER ONE


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 26 2010, 11:27 PM~16739408
> *SEE YA @ THE HOT SPOT THIS FRIDAY :biggrin:*


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by urcarsux_@Mar 2 2010, 11:10 PM~16779711
> *TO THE TOPP!!!
> FOR ONE OF THE BEST CRUISE SPOTS I SEEN THIS YEAR!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :rimshot: :rimshot: :run: :run:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 3 2010, 07:51 AM~16782225
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :h5:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :run:  :run:
> *


Friday is almost here homies...Whats up Harbor Area


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 3 2010, 07:49 AM~16782213
> *MOTOR WORKS FINE BRO.....THANKS FOR HOOKING ME UP
> ILL HIT YOU UP LATER TOO DROP OFF THE OTHER ONE
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by urcarsux_@Mar 2 2010, 10:10 PM~16779711
> *TO THE TOPP!!!
> FOR ONE OF THE BEST CRUISE SPOTS I SEEN THIS YEAR!!
> *


*X66, X67, X68....... :yes: *


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Mar 3 2010, 08:34 AM~16783074
> *X66, X67, X68....... :yes:
> *


x48
x58 maybe :0  :biggrin: 
x68


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZEKE_@Mar 2 2010, 09:22 PM~16778184
> *what up BIG LOUU
> *


NOTHING MUCH GOING BACK TO WORK :420: :biggrin:


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by urcarsux_@Mar 3 2010, 12:10 AM~16779711
> *TO THE TOPP!!!
> FOR ONE OF THE BEST CRUISE SPOTS I SEEN THIS YEAR!!
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

*SEE YA THIS FRIDAY @ "THE HOT SPOT"*


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@Mar 3 2010, 02:53 PM~16785896
> *X60  </span>*


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

ANYBODY KNOW WHAT THE WEATHER IS LOOKING LIKE FOR FRIDAY?


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

> ITS LOOKING LIKE A MAJESTIC NIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry16787156

CHECK OUT THIS TOPIC, LETS SHOW SOME SUPPORT....


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> > ITS LOOKING LIKE A MAJESTIC NIGHT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by urcarsux_@Mar 2 2010, 11:10 PM~16779711
> *TO THE TOPP!!!
> FOR ONE OF THE BEST CRUISE SPOTS I SEEN THIS YEAR!!
> *


X73 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 26 2010, 11:27 PM~16739408
> *2 DAYZ AND COUNTING :biggrin:*


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

*SO FAR SO GOOD, LOOKS LIKE NO RAIN THIS FRIDAY...... :biggrin: LETS HOPE IT STAYS THAT WAY.....  *


----------



## orojoh11 (Jan 13, 2009)

TTT....


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DEVO_@Mar 4 2010, 03:00 PM~16797087
> * BACK TO THE TOP
> *


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Mar 3 2010, 11:32 PM~16791696
> *SO FAR SO GOOD, LOOKS LIKE NO RAIN THIS FRIDAY...... :biggrin: LETS HOPE IT STAYS THAT WAY.....
> *


Ya Buddy Looking good  :thumbsup: :run:


----------



## cadillacs4life (Apr 9, 2005)

*TO THE TOP!!!!!*


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by urcarsux_@Mar 4 2010, 06:14 PM~16798813
> *TO THE TOP!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by urcarsux_@Mar 4 2010, 06:14 PM~16798813
> *TO THE TOP!!!!!
> *


----------



## cadillacs4life (Apr 9, 2005)

WHATS UP BIG LOU ,SPANKS?? WHATS NEW


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

*TTMFT FOR "THE HOT SPOT"*


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by urcarsux_@Mar 4 2010, 08:40 PM~16800353
> *WHATS UP BIG LOU ,SPANKS?? WHATS NEW
> *


NOTHING MUCH HOW YOU DOING?


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

WHATS UP HOMIES TOMORROW IS THE NITE ONCE AGAIN ITS ON... :h5: :x: :rimshot:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

ITS FRIDAY LETS DO THIS


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Mar 5 2010, 07:43 AM~16803921
> *ITS FRIDAY LETS DO THIS
> *


IT'S TIME LET'S DO IT :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 14 2010, 01:08 AM~16607443
> *HOPE THESE DIRECTIONS WILL HELP EVERYONE OUT :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by urcarsux_@Mar 4 2010, 08:40 PM~16800353
> *WHATS UP BIG LOU ,SPANKS?? WHATS NEW
> *


ITS ANOTHER FRIDAY :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 5 2010, 08:17 AM~16804079
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE, IT'S FRIDAY MY PEOPLE LET'S DO THIS THE RIGHT WAY, AIN'T NO RAIN IN SIGHT TILL TOMORROW THAT IS, SO COME ON OUT TONIGHT AND BRING WHAT YOU GOT AND COME KICK IT. JUST IF EVERYONE CAN PLEASE REMEMBER TO KEEP THEIR MUSIC DOWN AND NO BURNOUTS, OR SPEEDING THROUGH THE PARKING LOT REMEMBER TO HAVE RESPECT FOR ALL OTHERS INCLUDING AND SPECIALLY THE CHILDREN WALKING AROUND AND LAST AND VERY IMPORTANT PLEASE PICK UP AFTER YOURSELVES WE WANT TO KEEP THIS SPOT FOR A LONG TIME TO COME!  SEE EVERYONE TONIGHT AND BE SAFE!!!  :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Mar 5 2010, 09:38 AM~16804725
> *GOOD MORNING EVERYONE, IT'S FRIDAY MY PEOPLE LET'S DO THIS THE RIGHT WAY, AIN'T NO RAIN IN SIGHT TILL TOMORROW THAT IS, SO COME ON OUT TONIGHT AND BRING WHAT YOU GOT AND COME KICK IT. JUST IF EVERYONE CAN PLEASE REMEMBER TO KEEP THEIR MUSIC DOWN AND NO BURNOUTS, OR SPEEDING THROUGH THE PARKING LOT REMEMBER TO HAVE RESPECT FOR ALL OTHERS INCLUDING AND SPECIALLY THE CHILDREN WALKING AROUND AND LAST AND VERY IMPORTANT PLEASE PICK UP AFTER YOURSELVES WE WANT TO KEEP THIS SPOT FOR A LONG TIME TO COME!  SEE EVERYONE TONIGHT AND BE SAFE!!!  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

*TGIF*


----------



## orojoh11 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Mar 5 2010, 08:38 AM~16804725
> *GOOD MORNING EVERYONE, IT'S FRIDAY MY PEOPLE LET'S DO THIS THE RIGHT WAY, AIN'T NO RAIN IN SIGHT TILL TOMORROW THAT IS, SO COME ON OUT TONIGHT AND BRING WHAT YOU GOT AND COME KICK IT. JUST IF EVERYONE CAN PLEASE REMEMBER TO KEEP THEIR MUSIC DOWN AND NO BURNOUTS, OR SPEEDING THROUGH THE PARKING LOT REMEMBER TO HAVE RESPECT FOR ALL OTHERS INCLUDING AND SPECIALLY THE CHILDREN WALKING AROUND AND LAST AND VERY IMPORTANT PLEASE PICK UP AFTER YOURSELVES WE WANT TO KEEP THIS SPOT FOR A LONG TIME TO COME!  SEE EVERYONE TONIGHT AND BE SAFE!!!  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


It's FRIDAY!!! Very well said


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Mar 5 2010, 08:38 AM~16804725
> *SO SO TRUE.......... :thumbsup: THATS A BIG 10-4 LIL BUDDY...... :biggrin: </span></span>*


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

DONT FORGET TO CHECK OUT THIS TOPIC...... 


www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=529755


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

bummp


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Mar 5 2010, 09:38 AM~16804725
> *GOOD MORNING EVERYONE, IT'S FRIDAY MY PEOPLE LET'S DO THIS THE RIGHT WAY, AIN'T NO RAIN IN SIGHT TILL TOMORROW THAT IS, SO COME ON OUT TONIGHT AND BRING WHAT YOU GOT AND COME KICK IT. JUST IF EVERYONE CAN PLEASE REMEMBER TO KEEP THEIR MUSIC DOWN AND NO BURNOUTS, OR SPEEDING THROUGH THE PARKING LOT REMEMBER TO HAVE RESPECT FOR ALL OTHERS INCLUDING AND SPECIALLY THE CHILDREN WALKING AROUND AND LAST AND VERY IMPORTANT PLEASE PICK UP AFTER YOURSELVES WE WANT TO KEEP THIS SPOT FOR A LONG TIME TO COME!  SEE EVERYONE TONIGHT AND BE SAFE!!!  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Very well said Uso you guy's sound like you got it under control hold down the fort I don't think going to make. It to night I'm at the hall trying to get some work.


----------



## DenaLove (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 5 2010, 07:17 AM~16804079
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Mar 5 2010, 04:50 PM~16808198
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

THEM SHERIFFS AINT NO JOKE


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

Here's my two cents on hopping cars have them hop more toward the side of staples so its out of the sight????? TTT FOR THE AREA!


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

WHATS HAPPEN SHERIFFS STARTED TRIPPIN?


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Mar 5 2010, 04:34 PM~16808062
> *Very well said Uso you guy's sound like you got it under control hold down the fort I don't think going to make. It to night I'm at the hall trying to get some work.
> *


 :biggrin: SEEN YOU WORKING HARD


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Mar 5 2010, 11:26 PM~16810968
> *WHATS HAPPEN SHERIFFS STARTED TRIPPIN?
> *


GOT PULLED OVER LIKE A BLOCK AFTER I LEFT  





BY LIKE 7 OR 8 COPS :cheesy: 


I FELT SPECIAL :uh:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 5 2010, 11:35 PM~16811055
> *GOT PULLED OVER LIKE A BLOCK AFTER I LEFT
> BY LIKE 7 OR 8 COPS  :cheesy:
> I FELT SPECIAL :uh:
> *


THEM FOO'Z WANTED TOO TAKE A PICTURE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

KICK BACK @ THE HOT SPOT  
PLACE: CHILE VERDE PARKING LOT  
DATE: MARCH 19TH 2010  
TIME: 7:00 PM  
WE WILL BE DOING THIS KICK BACK EVERY OTHER FRIDAY FROM HERE ON OUT SO THAT WAY WE DONT LOSE THIS SPOT FOR THE SUMMER TIME. ANY QUESTIONS FEEL FREE TOO PM ME  THANKS TOO ALL CLUBS,SOLO RIDERZ WHO MADE THIS HAPPEN :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 6 2010, 12:16 AM~16811308
> *THEM FOO'Z WANTED TOO TAKE A PICTURE :biggrin:
> *


FUNNY U SAY THAT.....WHILE I WAS CAGED IN THE BACK SEAT OF ONE OF THE CARS, THEY STARTED TAKING PICS W THE WATCHER !!


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 6 2010, 12:22 AM~16811336
> *FUNNY U SAY THAT.....WHILE I WAS CAGED  IN THE BACK SEAT OF ONE OF THE CARS, THEY STARTED TAKING PICS W THE WATCHER !!
> *


DID THEY GIVE YOU A TICKET?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 6 2010, 12:24 AM~16811351
> *DID THEY GIVE YOU A TICKET?
> *


NAW....BUT THEY VIOLATED MY CAR :angry:


----------



## BIGG-USO (Jan 8, 2007)

it was a good night tonite mufasa never fell's us boy ,only if that dude knew how to hit his own switch that shit was crazy ,that fool had the nerve to say if he had a switch man he would win ,my 2 cents is if you cant hit your own switch you aint won shit, and dont come out swinging your car unless you can back it up ,but in all that it was a good turn out i enjoyed it ,thanks to mufasa for gaving me somthing to record on my video camra


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-USO_@Mar 6 2010, 12:34 AM~16811391
> *it was a good night tonite mufasa never fell's us boy ,only if that dude knew how to hit his own switch that shit was crazy ,that fool had the nerve to say if he had a switch man he would win ,my 2 cents is if you cant hit your own switch you aint won shit, and dont come out swinging your car unless you can back it up ,but in all that it was a good turn out i enjoyed it ,thanks to mufasa for gaving me somthing to record on my video camra
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 6 2010, 12:30 AM~16811375
> *NAW....BUT THEY VIOLATED MY CAR  :angry:
> *


THAT SUCKS.....NO **** :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 6 2010, 12:42 AM~16811423
> *THAT SUCKS.....NO **** :biggrin:
> *


:yessad:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 6 2010, 12:22 AM~16811332
> *HOPE TOO SEE EVERYONE IN 2 WEEKS :biggrin:*


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Had a good time out there


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

HXA :thumbsup:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 6 2010, 12:45 AM~16811437
> *HOPE TOO SEE EVERYONE IN 2 WEEKS :biggrin:
> *


X60


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Mar 6 2010, 01:03 AM~16811505
> *Had a good time out there
> *


GLAD YOU HAD A GOOD TIME BRUTHA.....HOPE TOO SEE YA IN 2 WEEKS


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 6 2010, 07:58 AM~16812285
> *GLAD YOU HAD A GOOD TIME BRUTHA.....HOPE TOO SEE YA IN 2 WEEKS
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 6 2010, 12:22 AM~16811332
> *KICK BACK @ THE HOT SPOT
> PLACE: CHILE VERDE PARKING LOT
> DATE: MARCH 19TH 2010
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 6 2010, 12:36 AM~16811402
> *:thumbsup:
> *


X870


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-USO_@Mar 6 2010, 12:34 AM~16811391
> *it was a good night tonite mufasa never fell's us boy ,only if that dude knew how to hit his own switch that shit was crazy ,that fool had the nerve to say if he had a switch man he would win ,my 2 cents is if you cant hit your own switch you aint won shit, and dont come out swinging your car unless you can back it up ,but in all that it was a good turn out i enjoyed it ,thanks to mufasa for gaving me somthing to record on my video camra
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

*TTT FOR "THE HOT SPOT" IT ONLY GETS BETTER :naughty: :drama: *


----------



## oraleloco (Jun 12, 2008)

What's up fellas??? Well I cruised by last night on my way to get together and it was cool...I like the fact that it was all familias out there just chilln..this is just what the harbor area needs..to show that we are family oriented..I haven't got a chance yet to roll out int he 51 but hopefully for the next one..I hope this keeps going and getting bigger and better..keep it kool and clean up and no craziness out ther cause that would spoil a great time for all of us...

Gracias to the homies who are working to keep this going...

Peace!!!


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## cadillacs4life (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@Mar 6 2010, 10:06 AM~16812914
> *AS LONG AS WE KEEP IT TOGETHER AND FOLLOW THE RULES COME SUMMER TIME ITS GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK!!!!!*


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 68-N-I-O-U-1, rapmaster_90201, urcarsux
:wave: :wave: THANKS FOR THE HELP LAST NIGHT BIG WILL


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## abro2387 (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 5 2010, 11:36 PM~16811402
> *:thumbsup:
> *


bumper checkin on every one at the hot spot..gotta give it up to you mufasa your car stay working homie..


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oraleloco_@Mar 6 2010, 11:15 AM~16813290
> *What's up fellas??? Well I cruised by last night on my way to get together and it was cool...I like the fact that it was all familias out there just chilln..this is just what the harbor area needs..to show that we are family oriented..I haven't got a chance yet to roll out int he 51 but hopefully for the next one..I hope this keeps going and getting bigger and better..keep it kool and clean up and no craziness out ther cause that would spoil a great time for all of us...
> 
> Gracias to the homies who are working to keep this going...
> ...


WELL SAID BRUTHA.........WE WILL TRY OUR BEST TOO KEEP THE HOT SPOT OPEN AND READY FOR THE SUMMER :biggrin:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 6 2010, 12:22 AM~16811332
> *DONT FORGET WE WILL SEE EVERYONE ON THE 19TH OF MARCH :biggrin:*


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 68-N-I-O-U-1, orojoh11
:wave: :wave: WHATS UP JOHN


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## orojoh11 (Jan 13, 2009)

What's up Jose! Just checking out the pics .


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orojoh11_@Mar 6 2010, 01:35 PM~16813651
> *What's up Jose! Just checking out the pics .
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BiG GiO, 68-N-I-O-U-1
:wave:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Mar 6 2010, 01:56 PM~16813732
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: BiG GiO, 68-N-I-O-U-1
> :wave:
> *


WHATS UP BIG GIO


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Mar 6 2010, 11:59 AM~16813745
> *WHATS UP BIG GIO
> *


chilllaxin how often do u guys go out here


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Mar 6 2010, 11:59 AM~16813745
> *WHATS UP BIG GIO
> *


heres a couple pic's on what my dads working on


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Mar 6 2010, 02:15 PM~16813809
> *heres a couple pic's on what my dads working on
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Mar 6 2010, 02:05 PM~16813763
> *chilllaxin how often do u guys go out here
> *


WE WERE GOING OUT THERE EVERY FRIDAY


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 6 2010, 12:22 AM~16811332
> * MARCH 19TH 2010 :run: :run: :run: :rimshot:*


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 6 2010, 01:12 PM~16813566
> *THATS RIGHT FELLAS NOT NEXT WEEK BUT THE FOLLOWING. THIS IS NOT A TYPE ERROR ON OUR BEHALF WE HAVE TO SLOW IT DOWN IF WE WANT TO KEEP THIS SPOT GOING TILL THE SUMMER. A LOT OF SHERIFF ACTIVITY LAST NIGHT PROBABLY BECAUSE OF ALL THE NOISE AND ALL THE EXTRA NON SENSE GOING ON. REMEMBER FELLAS WERE NOT AUTHORIZED TO BE OUT THERE HOPPING FOR THE SAFETY OF EVERYONE OUT THERE. REMEMBER HOMIES WE HAVE TO ENFORCE THESE RULES THAT WERE LAYED OUT TO US BY THE SHERIFFS WHEN THEY TOLD US TO POLICE OURSELVES, SO THEY DONT SHUT US DOWN. EVIDENTLY THEY HAVENT HAD A PROBLEM WITH US YET BUT LAST NIGHT SEEMED DIFFERENT. SO THEREFORE THANK EVERYONE FOR YOUR COOPERATION AND WE HAVE TO GET BETTER AT PICKING UP AFTER OURSELVES GUYS OR ELSE OTHER PEOPLE HAVE TO PICK UP AFTER OTHERS WHICH IS NOT FAIR FOR US. AND AGAIN THANK YOU ALL FOR THE SUPPORT. :h5: :h5:*


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## big al 54 (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 6 2010, 02:39 PM~16813912
> *:h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5: MARCH 19TH 2010 :run:  :run:  :run:  :rimshot:
> *


were is this place at is it far from the usual spot thanks


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Mar 6 2010, 12:22 PM~16813841
> *WE WERE GOING OUT THERE EVERY FRIDAY
> *


were is it at????


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

Carson in Da HxA


----------



## PRECIOUSCUBANA (Jun 22, 2004)

Friday Night Kick Back On 3/5/2010....


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big al 54_@Mar 6 2010, 02:57 PM~16814234
> *were is this place at is it far from the usual spot thanks
> *


SAME PLACE HOMIE......CITY OF CARSON 90745. IF YOU NEED DIRECTIONS ITS ON PAGE 42


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PRECIOUSCUBANA_@Mar 6 2010, 04:04 PM~16814546
> *Friday Night Kick Back On 3/5/2010....
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 6 2010, 12:22 AM~16811332
> *NEXT KICK BACK @ THE HOT SPOT MARCH 19TH,2010 :biggrin: *


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: DOEPS64, *BIG SPANX, BIG LOUU
* :wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Mar 6 2010, 01:22 PM~16813841
> *WE WERE GOING OUT THERE EVERY FRIDAY
> *


EVERY OTHER FRIDAY GUEYYYYYYYY. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Mar 6 2010, 03:09 PM~16814290
> *were is it at????
> *


SEPULVEDA AND MAIN :biggrin: WHATS GIO HOW YOU DOING.?


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

*EVERY OTHER WEEK IT IS HOMIES TTT FOR THE HOT SPOT*


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@Mar 6 2010, 06:00 PM~16815132
> *EVERY OTHER WEEK IT IS HOMIES TTT FOR THE HOT SPOT
> *


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 6 2010, 06:15 PM~16815229
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 5 2010, 10:35 PM~16811055
> *GOT PULLED OVER LIKE A BLOCK AFTER I LEFT
> BY LIKE 7 OR 8 COPS  :cheesy:
> I FELT SPECIAL :uh:
> *


 they only wanted to see your mural on the trunk ! lol


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

I GUESS I MISSED OUT ON A GOOD NIGHT


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Mar 6 2010, 07:21 PM~16815674
> *  I GUESS I MISSED OUT ON A GOOD NIGHT
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: YOU DID. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BIG LOUU, wagonman
WHATS UP WAGONMAN HOW YOU DOING .


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Mar 6 2010, 06:59 PM~16815529
> *they only wanted to see your mural on the trunk ! lol
> *


Yeah.....the sargeant liked it a lot :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Mar 6 2010, 07:21 PM~16815674
> *  I GUESS I MISSED OUT ON A GOOD NIGHT
> *


YEP.....BUT UR BETTER OFF STAYN HOME, U DONT DO SHIT OUT THERE ANYWAYS W UR CORONA HOLDN ASS :0


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TO THE TOP


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

im comeing out on the next one its cool to see one in my hometown. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@Mar 6 2010, 10:23 PM~16817178
> * im comeing out on the next one its cool to see one in my hometown. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

Bump


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@Mar 7 2010, 01:33 PM~16820457
> *Bump
> *


WHAT UP DEVO :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@Mar 6 2010, 10:23 PM~16817178
> * im comeing out on the next one its cool to see one in my hometown. :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEAH ROLO....SWING BY FRIDAY MARCH 19TH 7:00 PM  
HOPE TOO SEE YOU @ THE HOT SPOT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

~TTMFT~ :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 6 2010, 12:22 AM~16811332
> *THE HOT SPOT......FRIDAY MARCH 19TH 2 :biggrin: 1 :biggrin: *


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 6 2010, 08:50 PM~16816900
> *YEP.....BUT UR BETTER OFF STAYN HOME, U DONT DO SHIT OUT THERE ANYWAYS W UR CORONA HOLDN ASS  :0
> *


  :twak: :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

TRYING OUT A NEW SPOT FOR THIS FRIDAY AT APOLLOS BURGERS ON 213th & WILMINGTON IN CARSON THE PLACE HOLDS APROX. 50 CARS . I SPOKE TO THE OWNER AND HE SAID IT WAS OK TO BE THERE , THE RULES STAY THE SAME AS THE OTHER SPOT . TIME 7:00 PM .WHO'S DOWN TO DO THIS. WE DON'T WANT TO BURN THE OTHER SPOT.


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Mar 7 2010, 10:45 PM~16824314
> *TRYING OUT A NEW SPOT FOR THIS FRIDAY AT APOLLOS  BURGERS ON 213th  & WILMINGTON IN CARSON THE PLACE HOLDS APROX. 50 CARS . I SPOKE  TO THE OWNER AND HE SAID IT WAS OK TO BE THERE , THE RULES STAY THE SAME AS THE OTHER SPOT . TIME 7:00 PM .WHO'S DOWN TO DO THIS. WE DON'T WANT TO BURN THE OTHER SPOT.
> *


LET'S ROLL BIG LOUU IM ALWAYS DOWN TO ROLL, THIS WAY WE HAVE ANOTHER SPOT TO GO TO WHEN WE ARE NOT AT THE USUSAL SPOT RISKING IT GETTING TOO HOT TO KICK BACK AT FOR WHEN THE SUMMER COMES!! :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

yea bigSPANX anything for the HARBOR AREA doggy im bringing the fambam down :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@Mar 8 2010, 10:32 AM~16827612
> *   yea bigSPANX anything for the HARBOR AREA doggy im bringing the fambam down  :biggrin:
> *


COOL ROLO.....ILL SEE YOU THEN BRUTHA  TELL THE WIFE AND YOUR GIRLS I SAID HI


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Mar 7 2010, 09:45 PM~16824314
> *TRYING OUT A NEW SPOT FOR THIS FRIDAY AT APOLLOS  BURGERS ON 213th  & WILMINGTON IN CARSON THE PLACE HOLDS APROX. 50 CARS . I SPOKE  TO THE OWNER AND HE SAID IT WAS OK TO BE THERE , THE RULES STAY THE SAME AS THE OTHER SPOT . TIME 7:00 PM .WHO'S DOWN TO DO THIS. WE DON'T WANT TO BURN THE OTHER SPOT.</span>
> *



GOOD IDEA LOUU......WE CAN DO IT THERE,THEN THE FOLLOWING FRIDAY WILL BE @ <span style=\'color:red\'>THE HOT SPOT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 8 2010, 11:34 AM~16828135
> *GOOD IDEA LOUU......WE CAN DO IT THERE,THEN THE FOLLOWING FRIDAY WILL BE @ THE HOT SPOT :biggrin:
> *


YES LET'S DO THIS WE WANT THE OTHER SPOT FOR THE SUMMER LET IT COOL DOWN SOME :biggrin:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Mar 7 2010, 10:45 PM~16824314
> *TRYING OUT A NEW SPOT FOR THIS FRIDAY AT APOLLOS  BURGERS ON 213th  & WILMINGTON IN CARSON THE PLACE HOLDS APROX. 50 CARS . I SPOKE  TO THE OWNER AND HE SAID IT WAS OK TO BE THERE , THE RULES STAY THE SAME AS THE OTHER SPOT . TIME 7:00 PM .WHO'S DOWN TO DO THIS. WE DON'T WANT TO BURN THE OTHER SPOT.
> *


 :thumbsup: SOUNDS GOOD!


----------



## GANGSTER HERITAGE (Jan 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Mar 7 2010, 09:45 PM~16824314
> *TRYING OUT A NEW SPOT FOR THIS FRIDAY AT APOLLOS  BURGERS ON 213th  & WILMINGTON IN CARSON THE PLACE HOLDS APROX. 50 CARS . I SPOKE  TO THE OWNER AND HE SAID IT WAS OK TO BE THERE , THE RULES STAY THE SAME AS THE OTHER SPOT . TIME 7:00 PM .WHO'S DOWN TO DO THIS. WE DON'T WANT TO BURN THE OTHER SPOT.
> *


HELL YEAH SOUND GOOD!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTER HERITAGE_@Mar 8 2010, 06:15 PM~16831282
> *HELL YEAH SOUND GOOD!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: SEE YOU THERE


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

i'll be there @7 o'clock on the dot :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@Mar 8 2010, 08:22 PM~16832929
> *i'll be there @7 o'clock on the dot :biggrin:
> *


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 6 2010, 05:54 PM~16815099
> *Thats cool  we dont want to burn it B 4 summer  </span>*


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Mar 8 2010, 09:23 PM~16833647
> *Thats cool  we dont want to burn it B 4 summer
> *


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Mar 7 2010, 09:45 PM~16824314
> *TRYING OUT A NEW SPOT FOR THIS FRIDAY AT APOLLOS  BURGERS ON 213th  & WILMINGTON IN CARSON THE PLACE HOLDS APROX. 50 CARS . I SPOKE  TO THE OWNER AND HE SAID IT WAS OK TO BE THERE , THE RULES STAY THE SAME AS THE OTHER SPOT . TIME 7:00 PM .WHO'S DOWN TO DO THIS. WE DON'T WANT TO BURN THE OTHER SPOT.
> *


rite in da patch :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## orojoh11 (Jan 13, 2009)

TTT....


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZEKE_@Mar 9 2010, 12:03 AM~16835422
> *rite in da patch :0  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZEKE_@Mar 9 2010, 12:03 AM~16835422
> *rite in da patch :0  :thumbsup:
> *


IN THE PATCH WHAT........


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

SUP EVERYONE :wave:


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZEKE_@Mar 8 2010, 11:03 PM~16835422
> *rite in da patch :0  :thumbsup:
> *


soo wooop!


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Mar 9 2010, 08:29 AM~16837409
> *soo wooop!
> *


say it again... :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Mar 9 2010, 08:17 AM~16837306
> *IN THE PATCH WHAT........
> *


yep....by dolphin park


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Mar 9 2010, 08:11 AM~16837260
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up BIG LOUU :wave:


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZEKE_@Mar 9 2010, 08:45 AM~16838020
> *say it again... :roflmao:  :wave:
> *


u know wus up big dog. wus up everybody good morning.


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

APOLLO BURGERS ON FRIDAY ANYONE WHO IS DOWN TO CRUISE OUT THERE LET US KNOW. ROLL CALL HOMIES LET IT BE KNOWN!! :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZEKE_@Mar 9 2010, 09:48 AM~16838043
> *whats up BIG LOUU :wave:
> *


TOOK A NAP NOW GOING BACK TO WORK :sprint:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 6 2010, 12:22 AM~16811332
> *~TTMFT~ FOR THE HOT SPOT:biggrin:*


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 9 2010, 10:48 AM~16839035
> *~TTMFT~ FOR THE HOT SPOT:biggrin:
> *


*SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE....  *


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

SUP DAVID


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@Mar 9 2010, 12:21 PM~16839913
> *SUP DAVID
> *


*WUT UP PJIN* *AND THE REST OF THE HOMIES FROM THE HARBOR AREA.....  *


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

*



Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE@Mar 9 2010, 07:17 AM~16837306
IN THE PATCH WHAT........


Click to expand...

SOO WOOP!!!! ALL THE WAY TO DA PATCH OF THE CITY OF CARSON* :biggrin:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Mar 6 2010, 12:52 PM~16813714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good spot to kick it at


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Mar 9 2010, 12:24 PM~16839944
> *WUT UP PJIN AND THE REST OF THE HOMIES FROM THE HARBOR AREA.....
> *


CHILLING TRYING TO GET A HOLD OF HOMEBOY TO GET MY LICENSE BACK :angry:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

*CHI TU FEEEEEE, CHI TU FEEEEEE ALL THE WAY FROM BEVERLY WATTS........ :biggrin: *


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

what up westside and doeps


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Mar 9 2010, 12:25 PM~16839953
> *Good spot to kick it at
> *


*THATS RIGHT ALEX, LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE....  *


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Mar 9 2010, 01:26 PM~16839970
> *THATS RIGHT ALEX, LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE....
> *


what up david how life treating you


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@Mar 9 2010, 12:26 PM~16839959
> *CHILLING TRYING TO GET A HOLD OF HOMEBOY TO GET MY LICENSE BACK :angry:
> *


YEAH THATS RIGHT, GET ON THAT REALLY IMPO TANT.... :biggrin:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Mar 9 2010, 12:27 PM~16839977
> *what up david how life treating you
> *


*GOOD, GOOD, CAINT COMPLAIN....WELL I'M OUT HOMIES, GOT TO FEED THE MUSCLES.......U KNOWWWWWW..... :biggrin: *


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Mar 9 2010, 12:26 PM~16839964
> *what up westside and doeps
> *


JUST CHILLIN IN THE WESTSIDE OF WILMINGTON KILLING TIME HOMIE, WHATS UP WITCHA


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Mar 9 2010, 01:28 PM~16839991
> *GOOD, GOOD, CAINT COMPLAIN....WELL I'M OUT HOMIES, GOT TO FEED THE MUSCLES.......U KNOWWWWWW..... :biggrin:
> *


alright homie take care


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Mar 9 2010, 12:28 PM~16839991
> *GOOD, GOOD, CAINT COMPLAIN....WELL I'M OUT HOMIES, GOT TO FEED THE MUSCLES.......U KNOWWWWWW..... :biggrin:
> *


*
:uh: :uh: :uh: ???????????*


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 6 2010, 12:22 AM~16811332
> *ITS ON AND CRACKING MARCH 19TH,2010 @ THE HOT SPOT :biggrin:*


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT for all of the homies here!


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@Mar 9 2010, 04:18 PM~16842143
> *   TTT for all of the homies here!
> *


GRACIAS X2


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Mar 6 2010, 05:00 PM~16815127
> *SEPULVEDA AND MAIN  :biggrin: WHATS GIO HOW YOU DOING.?
> *


good still trying to find a better job


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Mar 9 2010, 07:22 PM~16843648
> *good still trying to find a better job
> *


THATS ALL WE CAN DO GIO :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BIG LOUU, REGAL 4 I.E
WHATS UP BIG JOHN


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: hey homies are you guys haveing a cruise night this friday if yes please let me know were i need to get out of the house anyways im also heading out to sandiego for the lowrider show thanks is this cruise night for this friday the 12th


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

HELLAFYDRAULICS SGV ONE STOP SHOP
LOCATED IN BALDWIN PARK, CA 91706 
323-321-4400 HYDRO MASTER LEO
ALL IN HOUSE - REINFORCEMENT, EXTENDING 
A-ARMS, FULL INSTALL, REPAIRS, UPGRADES 
WE'LL MEET OR BEAT ANYONES PRICES!!!!


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Mar 9 2010, 09:00 PM~16844841
> *HELLAFYDRAULICS SGV ONE STOP SHOP
> LOCATED IN BALDWIN PARK, CA 91706
> 323-321-4400 HYDRO MASTER LEO
> ...



WHAT UP LEO IM COME SEE U


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

ATTENION HARBOR AREA RESIDENCE THERE WILL BE A CHECK POINT ON MAIN ST AND SEPULVEDA BLVD FRIDAY THE 12TH BOTH SIDES OF THE STREET AROUND 7PM JUST GIVIN A HEADS UP TO MY L.I.L PEOPLE IN THE HXA


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Mar 9 2010, 10:55 PM~16846925
> *ATTENION  HARBOR AREA RESIDENCE THERE WILL BE A CHECK POINT ON MAIN ST AND SEPULVEDA BLVD  FRIDAY THE 12TH  BOTH SIDES OF THE STREET AROUND 7PM  JUST GIVIN A HEADS UP TO MY L.I.L PEOPLE IN THE HXA
> *


 :angry: :angry: 

thanks though


----------



## orojoh11 (Jan 13, 2009)

TTT....


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@Mar 9 2010, 08:33 PM~16844467
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: hey homies are you guys haveing a cruise night this friday if yes please let me know were i need to get out of the house anyways im also heading out to sandiego for the lowrider show thanks is this cruise night for this friday the 12th
> *


ROLO ITS ON THE 19TH NOT THIS WEEK BUT THE FOLLOWING WEEK


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Mar 9 2010, 11:55 PM~16846925
> *ATTENION  HARBOR AREA RESIDENCE THERE WILL BE A CHECK POINT ON MAIN ST AND SEPULVEDA BLVD  FRIDAY THE 12TH  BOTH SIDES OF THE STREET AROUND 7PM  JUST GIVIN A HEADS UP TO MY L.I.L PEOPLE IN THE HXA
> *


THANKS FOR THE HEADS UP BRUTHA


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Mar 9 2010, 11:55 PM~16846925
> *ATTENION  HARBOR AREA RESIDENCE THERE WILL BE A CHECK POINT ON MAIN ST AND SEPULVEDA BLVD  FRIDAY THE 12TH  BOTH SIDES OF THE STREET AROUND 7PM  JUST GIVIN A HEADS UP TO MY L.I.L PEOPLE IN THE HXA
> *


THANKS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Mar 9 2010, 10:55 PM~16846925
> *ATTENION  HARBOR AREA RESIDENCE THERE WILL BE A CHECK POINT ON MAIN ST AND SEPULVEDA BLVD  FRIDAY THE 12TH  BOTH SIDES OF THE STREET AROUND 7PM  JUST GIVIN A HEADS UP TO MY L.I.L PEOPLE IN THE HXA
> *


good looking out!


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Mar 10 2010, 12:55 AM~16846925
> *ATTENION  HARBOR AREA RESIDENCE THERE WILL BE A CHECK POINT ON MAIN ST AND SEPULVEDA BLVD  FRIDAY THE 12TH  BOTH SIDES OF THE STREET AROUND 7PM  JUST GIVIN A HEADS UP TO MY L.I.L PEOPLE IN THE HXA
> *


THANX FOR THE INFO! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 6 2010, 12:22 AM~16811332
> *MARCH 19TH @ THE HOT SPOT :biggrin:*


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Mar 9 2010, 10:55 PM~16846925
> *ATTENION  HARBOR AREA RESIDENCE THERE WILL BE A CHECK POINT ON MAIN ST AND SEPULVEDA BLVD  FRIDAY THE 12TH  BOTH SIDES OF THE STREET AROUND 7PM  JUST GIVIN A HEADS UP TO MY L.I.L PEOPLE IN THE HXA
> *


HARBOR AREA 310, you are the man, and don't let anyone tell you different. Good 411.


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

*harbor area 64 rag*
:wave: 
WUT UP HOMIE


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin:  :biggrin: so there is a cruise night this friday in the harbor area then  :biggrin:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Mar 10 2010, 12:55 AM~16846925
> *ATTENION  HARBOR AREA RESIDENCE THERE WILL BE A CHECK POINT ON MAIN ST AND SEPULVEDA BLVD  FRIDAY THE 12TH  BOTH SIDES OF THE STREET AROUND 7PM  JUST GIVIN A HEADS UP TO MY L.I.L PEOPLE IN THE HXA
> *


THANKS FOR THE INFO.


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@Mar 10 2010, 06:43 PM~16853856
> *  :biggrin:    :biggrin: so there is a cruise night this friday in the harbor area then    :biggrin:
> *


TRYING OUT A SMALL SPOT JUST TO STAY TOGETHER :biggrin:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Where at ?


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@Mar 10 2010, 07:43 PM~16853856
> *  :biggrin:    :biggrin: so there is a cruise night this friday in the harbor area then    :biggrin:
> *


YES, BUT NOT AT THE REGULAR SPOT. THIS FRIDAY WE WILL BE AT APOLLO BURGER ON WILMINGTON AVE. AND 213TH. ST IN CARSON.  :biggrin:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OG 61_@Mar 10 2010, 09:08 PM~16854803
> *Where at ?
> *


IN CARSON AT APOLLO BURGERS ON 213TH ST. AND WILMINGTON AVE. RIGHT OFF OF THE 405 FWY. :biggrin:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harbor area 64 rag_@Mar 10 2010, 01:15 PM~16851581
> *HARBOR AREA 310, you are the man, and don't let anyone tell you different. Good 411.
> *


 :uh: i really dont know if i should be offended by you calling me the" man" lol dont trip i have to do the towing for that check point thats all :biggrin:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Mar 10 2010, 10:13 PM~16855566
> *:uh:  i really dont know if i should be offended by you calling me the" man" lol dont trip i have to do the towing for that check point thats all :biggrin:
> *


LIKE WE ALL SAID BEFORE THANK YOU FOR THE GOOD INFO!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for all the info Rolo.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Mar 9 2010, 09:10 PM~16845767
> *WHAT UP LEO IM COME SEE U
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

so no bumpin music no hoppin no nuthin its a parkin lot filled wit lolos :wow: :dunno: :burn:


----------



## orojoh11 (Jan 13, 2009)

TTMFT.....


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Mar 10 2010, 08:50 PM~16855278
> *IN CARSON AT APOLLO BURGERS ON 213TH ST. AND WILMINGTON AVE. RIGHT OFF OF THE 405 FWY. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillacBENe_@Mar 11 2010, 12:44 AM~16857379
> *so no bumpin music no hoppin no nuthin its a parkin lot filled wit lolos  :wow:  :dunno:  :burn:
> *


PRETTY MUCH THAT IS WHAT IT IS JUST A KICKBACK FOR WHOEVER WANTS TO COME OUT AND SHOW OFF WHAT THEY HAVE. NO BUMPIN MUSIC DOES NOT NECESARILY MEAN YOU CAN'T PLAY MUSIC AT A RESPECTABLE VOLUME BEING THAT WE ARE IN A RESIDENTIAL AREA AND IT DOES TEND TO GET LATE WHILE WE ARE THERE AND MOST IMPORTANT OF ALL WE DO NOT WANT TO BURN OUR SPOT!! :yes: :yes:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@Mar 10 2010, 10:35 PM~16855841
> *       Thanks for all the info Rolo.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NO PROBLEM ROLO, AND HOPE TO SEE TOMORROW NIGHT AT THE NEW SPOT!!


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orojoh11_@Mar 11 2010, 08:10 AM~16858545
> *TTMFT.....
> *


WHAT'S UP JOHN? :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

TTT~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~BUMP~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~TFB


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 6 2010, 12:22 AM~16811332
> *MARCH 19TH 2010 SEE YA NEXT WEEK FRIDAY *


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: BUMP


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillacBENe_@Mar 10 2010, 11:44 PM~16857379
> *so no bumpin music no hoppin no nuthin its a parkin lot filled wit lolos  :wow:  :dunno:  :burn:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: THATS ALL IT IS :biggrin:


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Mar 9 2010, 09:00 PM~16844841
> *HELLAFYDRAULICS SGV ONE STOP SHOP
> LOCATED IN BALDWIN PARK, CA 91706
> 323-321-4400 HYDRO MASTER LEO
> ...


Ttt what up Leo good luck to u n ur shop... I'll holla. :biggrin:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Mar 9 2010, 06:33 PM~16843786
> *THATS ALL WE CAN DO GIO :thumbsup:
> *


:yes: i wish i could make it out to one of these fridays night things but i work fridays night :|


----------



## orojoh11 (Jan 13, 2009)

TTMFT...


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Mar 12 2010, 01:01 AM~16867744
> *:yes: i wish i could make it out to one of these fridays night things but i work fridays night  :|
> *


IT'S OK GIO GOT TO MAKE SOME MONEY FAM FIRST.


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orojoh11_@Mar 12 2010, 07:07 AM~16868638
> *TTMFT...
> *


GOOD MORNIGNG JOHN :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orojoh11_@Mar 12 2010, 08:07 AM~16868638
> *TTMFT...
> *


ME X68--X74 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

BUMP~~~~~~~~~~~TTT~~~~~~~~~~~~~TFB


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Mar 11 2010, 09:47 AM~16859504
> *PRETTY MUCH THAT IS WHAT IT IS JUST A KICKBACK FOR WHOEVER WANTS TO COME OUT AND SHOW OFF WHAT THEY HAVE. NO BUMPIN MUSIC DOES NOT NECESARILY MEAN YOU CAN'T PLAY MUSIC AT A RESPECTABLE VOLUME BEING THAT WE ARE IN A RESIDENTIAL AREA AND IT DOES TEND TO GET LATE WHILE WE ARE THERE AND MOST IMPORTANT OF ALL WE DO NOT WANT TO BURN OUR SPOT!! :yes:  :yes:
> *


Well said Uso we R running a well respectable kickback its family oreanted witch helps with the Sheriffs. That's one reason why they let us keep going on B Cuz they seen the kids an knew it was a family thing.


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

ttt wus up HxA.


----------



## GANGSTER HERITAGE (Jan 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Mar 12 2010, 04:06 PM~16873014
> *ttt wus up HxA.
> *


 u rollinn?? let me know u got my # hit me up so i can meet u guys!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

7:00 PM IT'S TWO MORE HOURS SEE EVERY ONE THERE 213& WILMINTON. :cheesy:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Mar 12 2010, 05:12 PM~16874212
> *7:00 PM IT'S  TWO MORE HOURS SEE EVERY ONE THERE 213& WILMINTON. :cheesy:
> *


I'll go and check out this new spot :biggrin:


----------



## TRU BLU 77 (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Mar 12 2010, 06:22 PM~16874302
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: BIG LOUU, TRU BLU 77 QUE ONDAS PINCHE COMPADRE :biggrin:
> *


POR QUE PINCHE ,YA AGARAMOS CONFIANSA


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Mar 11 2010, 09:47 AM~16859504
> *PRETTY MUCH THAT IS WHAT IT IS JUST A KICKBACK FOR WHOEVER WANTS TO COME OUT AND SHOW OFF WHAT THEY HAVE. NO BUMPIN MUSIC DOES NOT NECESARILY MEAN YOU CAN'T PLAY MUSIC AT A RESPECTABLE VOLUME BEING THAT WE ARE IN A RESIDENTIAL AREA AND IT DOES TEND TO GET LATE WHILE WE ARE THERE AND MOST IMPORTANT OF ALL WE DO NOT WANT TO BURN OUR SPOT!! :yes:  :yes:
> *


true that


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TRU BLU 77 (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Mar 12 2010, 06:31 PM~16874398
> *NO TE ENOJES WUEYYY :biggrin:
> *


COMPADRE ,NO QUENTA NOMAS POR QUE TE BAUTISE EL CHIQUITO


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Mar 12 2010, 06:12 PM~16874212
> *7:00 PM IT'S  TWO MORE HOURS SEE EVERY ONE THERE 213& WILMINTON. :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
ILL SEE YA THERE BUT IN MY DAILY


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

ARE YOU GOING LATER LARIOS?


----------



## TRU BLU 77 (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Mar 12 2010, 06:39 PM~16874468
> *ARE YOU GOING LATER LARIOS?
> *


DONT KNOW THE CAR IS IN MY SHOP,TRANSMISSION IS OFF THE CAR AND IM GOING TO REPLACE THE OIL PUMP AND BLU HAS MY HOOD :angry:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

T
T
T

for a good event


----------



## orojoh11 (Jan 13, 2009)

TTT.....


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Mar 12 2010, 01:31 PM~16871727
> *Well said Uso we R running a well respectable kickback its family oreanted witch helps with the Sheriffs. That's one reason why they let us keep going on B Cuz they seen the kids an knew it was a family thing.
> *


 :h5: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

TTT ...FRIDAY NIGHTS N DA HxA :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

PICTURES :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX+Mar 12 2010, 06:33 PM~16874413-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



x2


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

What up HxA


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

FOTOS :dunno:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 6 2010, 12:22 AM~16811332
> *KICK BACK @ THE HOT SPOT
> PLACE: CHILE VERDE PARKING LOT
> DATE: MARCH 19TH 2010
> ...


IS IT MARCH 19TH YET :biggrin:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

PICNIC TOMORROW AT HARBOR PARK  :biggrin:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

http://s952.photobucket.com/albums/ae3/68-...GERJOINT039.flv
A LITTLE CLIP OF THE BEGINING OF THE NIGHT AT THE NEW SPOT IN THE HARBOR...CHECK IT OUT..


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Mar 13 2010, 09:38 PM~16883906
> *PICNIC TOMORROW AT HARBOR PARK  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Mar 13 2010, 09:38 PM~16883906
> *PICNIC TOMORROW AT HARBOR PARK  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT TIME :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 6 2010, 12:22 AM~16811332
> *SEE EVERYONE FRIDAY THE 19TH @ THE HOT SPOT :biggrin:*


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

bump


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

















thanks south bound


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@Mar 14 2010, 08:02 PM~16890329
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU FOR GOING TO THE SPOTS . THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT WE WILL SEE YOU ON FRIDAY. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Mar 13 2010, 08:43 PM~16883934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Mar 14 2010, 10:14 PM~16891316
> *:thumbsup:
> *


THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

THIS FRIDAY AT THE HOT SPOT.....


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Mar 15 2010, 06:50 AM~16893906
> *THIS FRIDAT AT THE HOT SPOT.....
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: anytime big louu but wont be able to make it this friday brother leaveing for sandiego show but i will see you on the next one


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@Mar 15 2010, 09:18 AM~16894932
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: anytime big louu but wont be able to make it this friday brother leaveing for sandiego show but i will see you on the next one
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Mar 13 2010, 09:24 PM~16884175
> *http://s952.photobucket.com/albums/ae3/68-...GERJOINT039.flv
> A LITTLE CLIP OF THE BEGINING OF THE NIGHT AT THE NEW SPOT IN THE HARBOR...CHECK IT OUT..
> *


*CLIP DOESNT WORK, BUT FROM THE PICS LOOK LIKE IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT, I COULDNT MAKE IT BUT LOOKING FOR WARD TO THE NEXT ONE.... :biggrin: *


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

WHAT'S UP STREETSTYLE LET ME KNOW IF YOU GUYS ARE GOING TO BE THERE THIS FRIDAY SO WE CAN ROLL OUT THERE TO KICK IT ' :thumbsup: :thumbsup: IVAN CALL ME UP SO WE CAN PICK UP THE 63 TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by traffictowing_@Mar 15 2010, 04:31 PM~16897975
> *WHAT'S UP STREETSTYLE LET ME KNOW IF YOU GUYS ARE GOING TO BE THERE THIS FRIDAY SO WE CAN ROLL OUT THERE TO KICK IT ' :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: IVAN CALL ME UP SO WE CAN PICK UP THE 63 TODAY  :biggrin:
> *


SOUNDS GOOD PRIMO..LETS ROLL IT FRIDAY NIGHT...AND I WILL CALL U ABOUT THE 63...THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 14 2010, 11:07 AM~16886374
> *HELL YEAH BROTHER YOU KNOW THE SS FAMILY IS ROLLIN....*


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

:cheesy: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 6 2010, 12:22 AM~16811332
> *ITS ON AND CRACKING THIS FRIDAY @ THE HOT SPOT 7:00PM :biggrin:*


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

IS IT FRIDAY YET


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Mar 15 2010, 03:37 PM~16898031
> *SOUNDS GOOD PRIMO..LETS ROLL IT FRIDAY NIGHT...AND I WILL CALL U ABOUT THE 63...THANKS :biggrin:
> *


COOL . :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ARE ANY OF YOU GOING TO SAN DIEGO ON SUNDAY . :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Mar 15 2010, 10:19 PM~16901868
> *IS IT FRIDAY YET
> *


YA MERO BIG LOU!!! :run: :run: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 15 2010, 10:09 PM~16901709
> *ITS ON AND CRACKING THIS FRIDAY @ THE HOT SPOT 7:00PM :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT for the harbor area......


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

CANT W8 FOR THIS WEEKEND SD IS GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK !!!!!! YALL BE SAFE OUT HERE FRIDAY NITE WELL WE REP. 4 THE HXA :h5:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Mar 16 2010, 12:11 AM~16903510
> *CANT W8 FOR THIS WEEKEND SD IS GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK !!!!!! YALL BE SAFE OUT HERE FRIDAY NITE WELL WE REP. 4 THE HXA  :h5:
> *


EVERY ONE BE CAREFULL OUT THERE IN SAN DIEGO HAVE A GOOD TRIP :thumbsup:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE!!![/SIZE] :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 6 2010, 12:22 AM~16811332
> *FRIDAY @ THE HOT SPOT......IF YOU AINT GOING TOO S.D COME HERE AND CHILL WITH US :biggrin: *


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Mar 16 2010, 12:11 AM~16903510
> *CANT W8 FOR THIS WEEKEND SD IS GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK !!!!!! YALL BE SAFE OUT HERE FRIDAY NITE WELL WE REP. 4 THE HXA  :h5:
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

SEE YOU VATOS FRIDAY :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sicksurside_@Mar 16 2010, 04:59 PM~16909480
> *SEE YOU VATOS FRIDAY :thumbsup:
> *


  SEE YOU THERE


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

ourstyle los angeles cc nos vemos el viernes vatos


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle_la_@Mar 16 2010, 07:10 PM~16910821
> * ourstyle los angeles cc  nos vemos el viernes  vatos
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NOS VEMOS :biggrin:


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

limited c.c. will be there on friday


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

*TTMFT FOR THE HOT SPOT*


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Mar 17 2010, 01:30 AM~16914217
> *limited c.c. will be there on friday
> *


  SEE YA THERE


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Mar 17 2010, 01:30 AM~16914217
> *limited c.c. will be there on friday
> *


WE WILL SEE YOU THERE :biggrin: PEPE.


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: WASSUP EVERYONE! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 6 2010, 12:22 AM~16811332
> *~TTMFT~*


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

TTT


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZEKE_@Mar 17 2010, 11:43 AM~16917129
> *TTT
> *


  What up Zeke   U going to **** Saturday i here G maybe in the HxA friday night :biggrin:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Mar 17 2010, 12:21 PM~16917437
> * What up Zeke     U going to **** Saturday i here G maybe in the HxA friday night :biggrin:
> *


TTT


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

ttt for the harbor area ryderz home page :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

~T9T4T~


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Mar 17 2010, 06:16 PM~16920504
> *
> *


WHAT UP HUEY


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: 








TTT for the harbor area....


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Mar 17 2010, 12:21 PM~16917437
> * What up Zeke     U going to **** Saturday i here G maybe in the HxA friday night :biggrin:
> *


got my brother n law in town from da 808. G..? talkin about G in vegas.


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Mar 17 2010, 02:10 PM~16918369
> *TTT
> *


x2


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

TTT~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~BUMP~~~~~~~~~~~~~TFB


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE AT THE REGULAR SPOT TOMORROW!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Mar 18 2010, 09:54 AM~16926726
> *SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE AT THE REGULAR SPOT TOMORROW!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

WEST UP HOMIES, SEE YA TOMORROW @ THE HOT SPOT


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@Mar 18 2010, 04:21 PM~16929729
> *WEST UP HOMIES, SEE YA TOMORROW @ THE HOT SPOT
> *


HELL YEAH....ITS ON AND CRACKING TOMORROW @ THE HOT SPOT :biggrin:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZEKE_@Mar 17 2010, 10:33 PM~16923732
> *got my brother n law in town from da 808. G..?  talkin about G in vegas.
> *


 :boink:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Mar 17 2010, 06:16 PM~16920504
> *
> *


Where u been humbre :dunno:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojzoy5vYttk :biggrin: DISS SHIT FUNNY AS HELL :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 6 2010, 12:22 AM~16811332
> *~TTMFT~*


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: BIG SPANXWhat up uso


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Mar 18 2010, 05:59 PM~16931093
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojzoy5vYttk                :biggrin: DISS SHIT FUNNY AS HELL :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


no way! pinche pendijo!


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

see everyone out there tommorow


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Mar 18 2010, 09:00 PM~16932572
> *see everyone out there tommorow
> *


SEE YOU THERE


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Mar 18 2010, 07:02 PM~16931129
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: BIG SPANXWhat up uso
> *


WHAT UP UCE :biggrin:


----------



## MRMUGMENOW96 (Nov 18, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MRMUGMENOW96, BIG SPANX

wuts big homie!!!


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

limited ridin see you guys there


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MRMUGMENOW96_@Mar 18 2010, 09:38 PM~16933037
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: MRMUGMENOW96, BIG SPANX
> 
> ...


WHAT UP BRUTHA


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Mar 19 2010, 12:11 AM~16934418
> *limited ridin see you guys there
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 6 2010, 12:22 AM~16811332
> *ABOUT FUCKING TIME........ITS FRIDAY :biggrin:*


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 19 2010, 06:52 AM~16935350
> *ABOUT FUCKING TIME........ITS FRIDAY :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 19 2010, 07:52 AM~16935350
> *ABOUT FUCKING TIME........ITS FRIDAY :biggrin:
> *


NO SHIT!!!! :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: FINALLY HERE!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

SEE YOU ALL TONIGHT HOMIES... :thumbsup:


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

TONIGHT IS THE NIGHT HOMIES SEE YA THERE


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Mar 19 2010, 10:35 AM~16937187
> *SEE YOU ALL TONIGHT HOMIES... :thumbsup:
> *


SEE YOU THERE DEE BOY


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 19 2010, 11:43 AM~16937679
> *SEE YOU THERE DEE BOY
> *


RITE ON BIG SPANX ABOUT 7:30


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@Mar 19 2010, 11:36 AM~16937640
> *TONIGHT IS THE NIGHT HOMIES SEE YA THERE
> *


YESSIR....... :biggrin:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 19 2010, 06:52 AM~16935350
> *ABOUT FUCKING TIME........ITS FRIDAY :biggrin:
> *


LMFAO ya Buddy its Friday an I'm filling X rated an wish I was intoxicated lol. C u all there the big USO was at the pad to day an got to chop it up with him an 2 of the uso's from Sacramento.


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 19 2010, 07:52 AM~16935350
> *HELL YEAH STREETSTYLE C.C. ROLLIN IN TONIGHT SEE EVERYONE THERE...*


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

ohh its going to be krackin tonight!


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Mar 19 2010, 03:48 PM~16939831
> *LMFAO ya Buddy its Friday an I'm filling X rated an wish I was intoxicated lol. C u all there the big USO was at the pad to day an got to chop it up with him an 2 of the uso's from Sacramento.
> *


is he going to check out the spot tonight


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Mar 19 2010, 07:54 PM~16941353
> *is he going to check out the spot tonight
> *


No he is going to B down in the morning again


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

wassup big spanx , G , big lou and the homies....


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

dam i missed yet another one :nosad:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Mar 19 2010, 09:21 PM~16942162
> *dam i missed yet another one :nosad:
> *


Yup homie ya sure did :boink: another bomb ass night in the HxA . I can already feel them Hot Summer Night coming back to the HxA I seen a lot more different cars an clubs out there it was real nice . I would like to thank all the clubs that made it out there last night an also all the solo riders too. An to the riders from out of town we hope you enjoyed yourselves "Las Vegas was there an asked along with a few other individuals with all theses people there aint nothing going to pop off? I said no no one trips here its a family thang we respect one another here. So just enjoy yourselves we got the Sheriff's here any way's. Thank you all for coming out one love from the USO c.c. ....


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Mar 20 2010, 04:20 AM~16943901
> *Yup homie ya sure did :boink: another bomb ass night in the HxA . I can already feel them Hot Summer Night coming back to the HxA I seen a lot more different  cars an clubs out there it was real nice . I would like to thank all the clubs that made it out there last night an also all the solo riders too. An to the riders from out of town we hope you enjoyed yourselves "Las Vegas was there an asked along with a few other individuals with all theses people there aint nothing going to pop off? I said no no one trips here its a family thang we respect one another here. So just enjoy yourselves we got the Sheriff's here any way's. Thank you all for coming out one love from the USO c.c. ....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

HOT SUMMER NIGHTS @ THE HOT SPOT  
PLACE: CHILE VERDE PARKING LOT  
DATE: APRIL 2ND 2010  
TIME: 7:00 PM-??????  
CALLING ALL CLUBS,SOLO RIDERZ,OR WHO EVER WANTS TOO COME AND CHILL AND BRING THEIR RIDES OUT IS WELCOME. EVERY OTHER FRIDAY WILL WILL BE CRACKING  DONT MISS OUT


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Mar 19 2010, 08:31 PM~16941715
> *wassup big spanx , G , big lou and the homies....
> 
> 
> *


DAMN BRO YOU STR8 WENT M.I.A FOR A HOT MINUTE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 20 2010, 09:45 AM~16944967
> *HOT SUMMER NIGHTS @ THE HOT SPOT
> PLACE: CHILE VERDE PARKING LOT
> DATE: APRIL 2ND 2010
> ...


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

> Yup homie ya sure did :boink: another bomb ass night in the HxA . I can already feel them Hot Summer Night coming back to the HxA I seen a lot more different cars an clubs out there it was real nice . I would like to thank all the clubs that made it out there last night an also all the solo riders too. An to the riders from out of town we hope you enjoyed yourselves "Las Vegas was there an asked along with a few other individuals with all theses people there aint nothing going to pop off? I said no no one trips here its a family thang we respect one another here. So just enjoy yourselves we got the Sheriff's here any way's. Thank you all for coming out one love from the USO c.c. ....
> respect is the key word !


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

PICTURES I KNOW SOME ONE TOOK PICTURES STOP HOLDING OUT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Mar 20 2010, 01:47 PM~16946431
> *PICTURES I KNOW SOME ONE TOOK PICTURES STOP HOLDING OUT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 YOU HEARD THE MAN!


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

X3


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

EVIL SIDE C.C. HAD A GOODTIME OUT THERE. HOW DO YOU POST PICS I TOOK SOME BUT DONT NOE HOW TO POST THEM


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sicksurside_@Mar 20 2010, 05:01 PM~16947130
> *EVIL SIDE C.C. HAD A GOODTIME OUT THERE. HOW DO YOU POST PICS I TOOK SOME BUT DONT NOE HOW TO POST THEM
> *


UPLOAD THEM TO PHOTOBUCKET.COM
THEN JUST COPY THE


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

C:\Users\LIDIA\Pictures\2010-03-20 car show\car show 104.JPG


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

TTT


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)




----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 20 2010, 09:45 AM~16944967
> *~TTMFT~*


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Mar 20 2010, 05:20 AM~16943901
> *Yup homie ya sure did :boink: another bomb ass night in the HxA . I can already feel them Hot Summer Night coming back to the HxA I seen a lot more different  cars an clubs out there it was real nice . I would like to thank all the clubs that made it out there last night an also all the solo riders too. An to the riders from out of town we hope you enjoyed yourselves "Las Vegas was there an asked along with a few other individuals with all theses people there aint nothing going to pop off? I said no no one trips here its a family thang we respect one another here. So just enjoy yourselves we got the Sheriff's here any way's. Thank you all for coming out one love from the USO c.c. ....
> *


VERY WELL SAID SIR!! :yes: :yes: GOOD JOB UCE! :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

SORRY FOR THE BLURRY PICTURES, THIS IS WHY I DON'T POST ALL THE PICTURES WE TAKE BUT I GUESS THIS IS BETTER THAN NOTHING OR UNTIL SOMEONE ELSE HOOKS IT UP WITH SOME BETTER ONES! :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Mar 20 2010, 09:45 PM~16949303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PICS ARE PICS BRUTHA.......ITS LIKE A 3D EFFECT :biggrin:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 68-N-I-O-U-1, BIG LOUU
ALL OF THE SUDDEN.......ENJOYING THE SHOW! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

TO BE CONTINUED....... :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 20 2010, 09:45 AM~16944967
> *^^^^^^^^^^APRIL 2,2010^^^^^^^^^^*


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by urcarsux_@Mar 6 2010, 11:35 AM~16813381
> *olor=yellow]SIZE=14]LETS FOLLOW THE RULES WE ALL LIKE THE SPOT . AND IT'S GOING TO GET BETTER*


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: BIG LOUU What up Luis U didnt go to the show? Not a good turn out uso i went yesterday.


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Mar 21 2010, 09:12 AM~16951860
> *
> [[cX60*


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 68-N-I-O-U-1, BIG LOUU 

What up U guys


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Mar 21 2010, 04:38 PM~16954110
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 68-N-I-O-U-1, BIG LOUU
> 
> ...


NOT MUCH JUST RELAXING AT THE PAD, MESSING AROUND AON LIL! :biggrin: WHAT ABOUT YOU GEORGE WHAT ARE YOU UP TO? :biggrin:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Mar 21 2010, 10:12 AM~16951860
> *
> [[color=yellow]SIZE=14]LETS FOLLOW THE RULES WE ALL LIKE THE SPOT . AND IT'S GOING TO GET BETTER[/color]
> *


ME X68--X74 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 20 2010, 11:01 AM~16945331
> *DAMN BRO YOU STR8 WENT M.I.A FOR  A HOT MINUTE :biggrin:
> *


i still am been out of town working been here for a min hope to back soon for the next one..


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Mar 21 2010, 04:43 PM~16954492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Southbound it was cool talking to you guys out there I will start get out some cars and fellas from Riverside and Palm Springs area to check it out the drive is worth it for the cars that we would get to see :biggrin: much respect to the Harbor Area putting it down hard in 2010 :cheesy: :cheesy: "ROYAL FANTASIES" in the House


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Mar 21 2010, 08:40 PM~16956491
> *i still am been out of town working been here for a min hope to back soon for the next one..
> 
> 
> *


WE WILL SEE YOU THERE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 21 2010, 08:46 PM~16956579
> *Hey Southbound it was cool talking to you guys out there I will start get out some cars and fellas from Riverside and Palm Springs area to check it out the drive is worth it for the cars that we would get to see  :biggrin:  much respect to the Harbor Area putting it down hard in 2010 :cheesy:  :cheesy: "ROYAL FANTASIES" in the House
> *


THANK YOU FOR COMING OUT HERE WE KNOW IT'S A LONG DRIVE.IT WAS NICE MEETING YOU . WE WILL SEE YOU NEXT TIME.


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Mar 21 2010, 03:35 PM~16954088
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: BIG LOUU  What up Luis U didnt go to the show? Not a good turn out uso i went yesterday.
> *


SO NOT A GOOD TURN OUT .  .BE SAFE OUT GEORGE.


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Mar 21 2010, 08:51 PM~16956645
> *THANK YOU FOR COMING OUT HERE WE KNOW IT'S A LONG DRIVE.IT WAS NICE MEETING YOU . WE WILL SEE YOU NEXT TIME.
> *


Thanks will be back for sure


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Mar 21 2010, 08:56 PM~16956710
> *Thanks will be back for sure
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 20 2010, 09:45 AM~16944967
> *~APRIL 2, 2010~ DONT MISS OUT :biggrin:*


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 22 2010, 08:30 AM~16960057
> *~APRIL 2, 2010~ DONT MISS OUT :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 
WHAT UP BIG SPANX!!


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Mar 22 2010, 09:47 AM~16961198
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> WHAT UP BIG SPANX!!
> *


WHAT UP BRUTHA


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 22 2010, 08:30 AM~16960057
> *~APRIL 2, 2010~ DONT MISS OUT :biggrin:
> *


IS THEIR A PLACE TO EAT THEIR?? :biggrin:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Mar 21 2010, 04:05 PM~16954256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what up people its always a good spot to kick it at


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 22 2010, 04:55 PM~16965059
> *IS THEIR A PLACE TO EAT THEIR?? :biggrin:
> *


YES THERE IS YOU HAVE LOT'S TO PICK FROM :biggrin: THIS FRIDAY IT WILL BE AT A BURGER SPOT ON WILMINGTON AND 213 ST APOLLOS BURGER.


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Mar 22 2010, 08:46 PM~16967000
> *what up people its always a good spot to kick it at
> *


WHAT'S UP MI71, THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT HOMIE! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Mar 22 2010, 08:34 PM~16967844
> *YES THERE IS YOU HAVE LOT'S TO PICK FROM :biggrin: HELL YEAH....APOLLO BURGERS OFF OF WILMINGTON AND 213 ST THIS FRIDAY....SEE YA THERE *


----------



## herb (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Mar 20 2010, 09:45 PM~16949303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Don’t trip Homie if you want to take better night pictures use a tripod trust me you’ll see a big difference. Keep up the good work.


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

~TTMFT~ :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Mar 22 2010, 09:34 PM~16967844
> *YES THERE IS YOU HAVE LOT'S TO PICK FROM :biggrin: THIS FRIDAY IT WILL BE AT A BURGER SPOT ON WILMINGTON AND 213 ST APOLLOS BURGER.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 20 2010, 09:45 AM~16944967
> *~TTMFT~*


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 20 2010, 09:45 AM~16944967
> *~APRIL 2, 2010 7:00 PM @ THE HOT SPOT~*


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

BACK TOO THE TOP


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 24 2010, 04:35 PM~16988680
> *BACK TOO THE TOP
> *


X2


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

TTT for the harbor :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

APOLLOS BURGERS THIS FRIDAY :biggrin:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Mar 24 2010, 07:36 PM~16991335
> *TTT for the harbor :biggrin:
> *


What up J how's your uncle an the family on the other end. I hear there is a car show coming up at the St. Margret Mary's Church in Lomita ya heard an thing on it?


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 20 2010, 09:45 AM~16944967
> *~TTMFT~ :biggrin:*


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

WAZ UP GENTE :biggrin:


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

SORRY ABOUT THE QUALITY FIRST TIME POSTING PICS


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

TTT HXA KEEP IT KRAKKIN!!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sicksurside_@Mar 24 2010, 09:27 PM~16992866
> *SORRY ABOUT THE QUALITY FIRST TIME POSTING PICS
> *


THEY LOOK GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JB45_@Mar 25 2010, 12:29 AM~16994106
> *TTT HXA KEEP IT KRAKKIN!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

~TTT~ :biggrin:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sicksurside_@Mar 24 2010, 10:27 PM~16992866
> *SORRY ABOUT THE QUALITY FIRST TIME POSTING PICS
> *


NOTHING TO BE SORRY ABOUT BRO, THANK YOU FOR THE HELP WITH THE PICTURE POSTING!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Mar 24 2010, 09:56 PM~16992430
> * WAZ UP GENTE  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: WHAT'S UP WICKEDKUSTOMS! :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sicksurside_@Mar 24 2010, 08:53 PM~16992375
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

DON'T FORGET ANYONE WHO WANTS TO COME OUT AND JOIN US TOMORROW, WE WILL BE AT APOLLO BURGERS ON 213TH ST. AND WILMINGTON AVE.! :biggrin: SEE EVERYONE THERE!


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Mar 25 2010, 09:44 AM~16996776
> *DON'T FORGET ANYONE WHO WANTS TO COME OUT AND JOIN US TOMORROW, WE WILL BE AT APOLLO BURGERS ON 213TH ST. AND WILMINGTON AVE.! :biggrin: SEE EVERYONE THERE!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 20 2010, 09:45 AM~16944967
> *~~~~~~~~~~APRIL 2,2010~~~~~~~~~~*


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

BACK TOO THE TOP :biggrin:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sicksurside+Mar 24 2010, 08:31 PM~16992039-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TTT for Apollo burgers time to make that cook work lol :roflmao:


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Mar 25 2010, 03:50 PM~17000320
> *Thanks for the pics Sick SUR Sider
> 
> TTT for Apollo burgers time to make that cook work lol :roflmao:
> *


THEY WILL HAVE EXTRA HELP :biggrin:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@Feb 7 2010, 03:26 PM~16540779
> *:biggrin: I know it's a lomg time away but here you go...
> 
> 
> ...


UPDATE NEW LOCATION. Guasti Park 800 n Archibald ave Ontario Ca 91764


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

T.T.T


----------



## ESELILREBEL (Aug 11, 2008)

*T.T.M.F.T. 4 ALL DA HARBOR AREA RIDERS*


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESELILREBEL_@Mar 26 2010, 01:11 AM~17005314
> *T.T.M.F.T. 4 ALL DA HARBOR AREA RIDERS
> *


THANK YOU AND T.G.I.F


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

~FRIDAY~ BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

GOOD MORNING TO EVERYONE! :wave:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle_la_@Mar 25 2010, 05:02 PM~17000443
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


QUE ONDA HUGO, AY NOS VIDRIOS AL RATON!! :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Mar 26 2010, 08:38 AM~17007386
> *GOOD MORNING TO EVERYONE! :wave:
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## cruisintogether (Sep 28, 2008)

WATS THE LOCATION TONITE??  :dunno: :dunno:  IVE NEVER BEEN BUT I MITE ROLL THRU TONITE TO PASS OUT FLYERS


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cruisintogether_@Mar 26 2010, 12:30 PM~17008227
> *WATS THE LOCATION TONITE??  :dunno: :dunno:  IVE NEVER BEEN BUT I MITE ROLL THRU TONITE TO PASS OUT FLYERS
> *


APOLLO BURGERS ON 213TH & WILMINGTON AVE IN THE CITY CARSON! :biggrin:


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

TTT 4 da harbor area


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

IT'S FRIDAY


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Mar 26 2010, 03:41 PM~17010283
> *IT'S FRIDAY
> 
> 
> ...


YESSIR :biggrin:


----------



## cruisintogether (Sep 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Mar 26 2010, 11:01 AM~17008455
> *APOLLO BURGERS ON 213TH & WILMINGTON AVE IN THE CITY CARSON! :biggrin:
> *



COOL WAT TIME DOES EVERYONE SHOW UP? U KNO THE MORE PEOPLE THE MORE FLYERS


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

directions from long beach ??


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jaycee_@Mar 26 2010, 05:35 PM~17011151
> *directions from long beach ??
> *


405 NORTH GET OFF ON WILMINGTON GO NORTH TO 213 TH ST.


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 20 2010, 09:45 AM~16944967
> *APRIL 2,2010 DONT MISS OUT :biggrin:*


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 27 2010, 08:27 AM~17015792
> *APRIL 2,2010 DONT MISS OUT :biggrin:
> *


What up uso have a good weekend


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Mar 27 2010, 10:49 AM~17016621
> *What up uso have a good weekend
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Mar 27 2010, 10:49 AM~17016621
> *What up uso have a good weekend
> *


YOU TOO UCE


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

What up George, Big Spanx?

:wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 27 2010, 07:11 PM~17019439
> *What up George, Big Spanx?
> 
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT UP B


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

GOOD JOB ON THE PICTIRE CISCO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

bump


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

~TTMFT~


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 20 2010, 09:45 AM~16944967
> *SEE EVERYONE APRIL 2,2010 7:00PM @ THE HOT SPOT :biggrin:*


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 29 2010, 09:39 AM~17032650
> *SEE EVERYONE APRIL 2,2010 7:00PM @ THE HOT SPOT :biggrin:
> *


WHAT IT DO BIG SPANX


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@Mar 29 2010, 10:48 AM~17033243
> *WHAT IT DO BIG SPANX
> *


WHAT UP BRUTHA


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

~TTMFT~ :biggrin:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

IS IT FRIDAY YET?


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

HOLLYWOOD SATURDAY CRUISE NIGHT
PLACE: TOMMY’S OFF HOLLYWOOD BLVD
DATE: APR 3 2010
TIME 9.PM
ALL CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS, WHOEVER COME THREW LAST SAT WAS OFF THE CHAIN THE COUNCIL, ONE LIFE, LOLOS WHERE IN THE HOUSE PLUS A BUNCH OF SOLO RIDERS, AND STUNNER’S RIDES KEEP IT FLOWING


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 20 2010, 09:45 AM~16944967
> *^^^^^^^^^^APRIL 2,2010^^^^^^^^^^ :biggrin:*


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

*THE HOT SPOT TTMFT*


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@Mar 30 2010, 12:19 AM~17041241
> *THE HOT SPOT TTMFT
> *


YESSIRRRRRR :biggrin:


----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LAZYBOY_@Mar 30 2010, 07:31 AM~17042449
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :h5:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Mar 29 2010, 06:32 PM~17036674
> *IS IT FRIDAY YET?
> *


YA MERO (ALMOST) :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

~TTMFT~ :biggrin:


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)




----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZEKE_@Mar 30 2010, 03:38 PM~17046520
> *ttt
> *


WHAT UP UCE


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

YA MERO CANT WAIT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Mar 30 2010, 08:56 PM~17050287
> *YA MERO CANT WAIT :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Mar 29 2010, 05:32 PM~17036674
> *IS IT FRIDAY YET?
> *


NOT YET


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 30 2010, 09:15 PM~17050513
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT UP BIG SPANX :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Mar 30 2010, 09:28 PM~17050698
> *WHAT UP BIG SPANX :biggrin:
> *


I CANT CALL IT BRO......JUST CHILLEN WAITING ON FRIDAY :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

GOOD MORNING HXA :biggrin:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: sup big spanx


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@Mar 31 2010, 10:28 AM~17054831
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave: sup big spanx
> *


WHAT UP BRUTHA :biggrin: HOWS THE FAMILY DOING? HOPE TOO SEE YA THIS FRIDAY @ THE HOT SPOT


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 20 2010, 09:45 AM~16944967
> *~THIS FRIDAY 7:00 PM UNTIL ????~ SEE EVERYONE THERE~ :biggrin:*


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

~TTMFT~ :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 31 2010, 12:01 PM~17055147
> *~THIS FRIDAY 7:00 PM UNTIL ????~ SEE EVERYONE THERE~ :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 31 2010, 07:06 PM~17059687
> *~TTMFT~ :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 31 2010, 11:01 AM~17055147
> *~THIS FRIDAY 7:00 PM UNTIL ????~ SEE EVERYONE THERE~ :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

IS IT FRIDAY YET ?


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Apr 1 2010, 05:02 PM~17069044
> *IS IT FRIDAY YET ?
> 
> 
> ...


Almost uso almost lol :roflmao:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

STOR - Allt Vi Gjort ft. Danjah and USO CC Sweden chapter

new swedish hip hop video out now, Check it out!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcnxhZxcnug&feature=channel
Tight Video Uso congrats.
:thumbsup:

These R some of the uso's from Sweden check um out


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Apr 1 2010, 05:06 PM~17069085
> *STOR - Allt Vi Gjort ft. Danjah and USO CC Sweden chapter
> 
> new swedish hip hop video out now, Check it out!!!
> ...


GOOD VIDEO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Apr 1 2010, 05:02 PM~17069044
> *IS IT FRIDAY YET ?
> 
> 
> ...


ONE MORE DAY :biggrin:


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

was up everyone. sounds like its on and crackin cant wait


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

see you guys tommrow nighht!!


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 31 2010, 10:59 AM~17055124
> *WHAT UP BRUTHA :biggrin: HOWS THE FAMILY DOING? HOPE TOO SEE YA THIS FRIDAY @ THE HOT SPOT
> *


family is good hope i can get out there alittle under the weather :uh: :uh:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61+Apr 1 2010, 06:41 PM~17069891-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP HUEY  SEE YOU TOMORROW BRO


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@Apr 1 2010, 08:24 PM~17071056
> *family is good hope i can get out there alittle under the weather  :uh:  :uh:
> *


COOL.....HOPE YOU FEEL BETTER BRO  
IF YOU CANT SWING THROUGH THERE IS ALWAYS NEXT FRIDAY :biggrin:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Apr 1 2010, 09:35 PM~17071950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I REMEBER GOIN OVER THE BRIDGE TOO TERMINAL ISLAND TOO DO MY 5 YEAR VACATION :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

IT'S FRIDAY WUUUUU HUUUUUUU


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 20 2010, 09:45 AM~16944967
> *ITS GOIN DOWN TONIGHT 7:00PM UNTIL ????? SEE YA THERE :biggrin:*


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

~TTMFT~ :biggrin:


----------



## h82looooz (Jul 15, 2009)

We be there !!!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h82looooz_@Apr 2 2010, 03:45 PM~17078805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 20 2010, 09:45 AM~16944967
> *DONT FORGET CHILE VERDE IS GIVING 10% OFF YOUR FOOD :biggrin:*


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Apr 2 2010, 05:44 PM~17079768
> *DONT FORGET CHILE VERDE IS GIVING 10% OFF YOUR FOOD :biggrin:
> *


 What up folks


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

another great night! good seeing and talking to everyone. nuthin but love & respect to all my H.A. ryderz. HAPPY EASTER to everyone.


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

thanx to all the hoppers for the show! my kid loves that shit!


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

I MISSED IT 2NIGHT :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: ANY PICS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

GOOD NIGHT OUT THERE TONIGHT :yes:


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

Another good night in the Harbor Area TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

Good turn out tonite, damn forgot to take my camera thou. Man wuz it chilly.....


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

It was cold out here tonight but the hoppers were hot it's was just another good Friday in the harbor area


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR+Apr 2 2010, 06:36 PM~17080243-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
THE HOPPERS WE'RE HOT LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER....GOOD SHIT


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

HOT SUMMER NIGHTS @ THE HOT SPOT :biggrin: 
PLACE: CHILE VERDE PARKING LOT :0 
TIME: 7:00PM-??????????? :biggrin: 
DATE: APRIL 16TH,2010  
THIS SPOT IS CRACKING EVERY OTHER FRIDAY :biggrin: IF YOU MISSED LAST NIGHT YOU MISSED A GOOD ONE. :biggrin: CALLING ALL SOLO RIDERS,CLUBS,WHO EVER TOO COME AND CHILL @ THE HOT SPOT


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

DON'T FORGET ABOUT WING STOP HOMIES THAT SHIT IS BOMB. ...200 WINGS....LOL. ... LET'S SEE WHAT THE RECORD IS NEXT TIME.. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Apr 3 2010, 08:10 AM~17084316
> *MAN IT WAS AT LEAST 65+ RIDES OUT THERE LAST NIGHT :biggrin:
> BE PROPS TOO ALL THE CLUBS,SOLO RIDERZ AND EVERYONE ELSE FOR THE SUPPORT......WITHOUT RIDERZ WE HAVE NOTHING......SEE YA IN TWO WEEKS  *


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

IF ANYONE HAVE PICS FROM LASTNIGHT POST THEM UP...THANKS


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

EVI SIDE C.C. HAD A GOODTIME OUT THERE SEE YOU NEXT FRI.


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sicksurside_@Apr 4 2010, 02:25 AM~17090636
> *EVI SIDE C.C. HAD A GOODTIME OUT THERE SEE YOU NEXT FRI.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

HAPPY EASTER BRUTHAS......~TTMFT~ :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

NO PICTURES I SAW SOME PEOPLE TAKING PICTURES :dunno:


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

ttt...whats up spanx


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: sup spanx is there one next friday thanks


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU+Apr 4 2010, 07:48 PM~17096053-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP BRUTHA.......NEXT KICK BACK IS APRIL 16TH,2010


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Apr 4 2010, 12:38 PM~17093173
> *HAPPY EASTER BRUTHAS......~TTMFT~ :biggrin:
> *


SUP HOMIE IT WAS GOOD HANGING OUT WITH LAST FRIDAY :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Apr 3 2010, 08:03 AM~17084294
> *
> THANKS BRO FOR THE HOPPING SHOW.....
> 
> *


  U KNOW WHATS UP DOGG


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Apr 3 2010, 03:10 PM~17086771
> *MAN IT WAS AT LEAST 65+ RIDES OUT THERE LAST NIGHT
> 
> *



And yet nobody took pics???


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK+Apr 5 2010, 10:22 AM~17100387-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ALOT OF PICS WERE TAKEN BUT NO ONE POSTED THEM UP YET


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Apr 5 2010, 06:41 AM~17098833
> *PICS WERE TAKEN BUT KNOW ONE POSTED THEM UP YET
> WHAT IT DO UCE
> 
> ...


thanks brother see you there much respect Rolo...


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@Apr 5 2010, 12:36 PM~17101513
> *thanks brother see you there much respect Rolo...
> *


HELL YEAH BRO....HOPE TOO SEE YOU ON THE 16TH OF APRIL


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

~TTMFT~ :biggrin:


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

WHATS UP HOMIES JUST PUTTING THIS BITCH BACK ON TOP


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sicksurside_@Apr 5 2010, 06:37 PM~17105215
> *WHATS UP HOMIES JUST PUTTING THIS BITCH BACK ON TOP
> *


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

~TTMFT~


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

TTT~~~~~~~~~~~~~~BUMP~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~TFB


----------



## big al 54 (Feb 6, 2010)

WHERES IT AT THIS FRIDAY INCARSON AT THAT HOME DEPOT THANKS


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big al 54_@Apr 6 2010, 10:47 AM~17112317
> *WHERES IT AT THIS FRIDAY INCARSON AT THAT HOME DEPOT THANKS
> *


NOT THIS FRIDAY HOMIE......NEXT FRIDAY ON THE 16TH OF APRIL 7:00PM


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Apr 3 2010, 08:10 AM~17084316
> *~~~~~~~~~~APRIL 16TH 2010.. 7:[email protected] THE HOT SPOT~~~~~~~~~~~*


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Apr 6 2010, 02:30 PM~17114179
> *~~~~~~~~~~APRIL 16TH 2010.. 7:[email protected] THE HOT SPOT~~~~~~~~~~~
> *


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BIG LOUU, George LA HARBOR
WHAT UP BRO'S :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Apr 6 2010, 04:54 PM~17115476
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: BIG LOUU, George LA HARBOR
> WHAT UP BRO'S :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@Apr 5 2010, 12:36 PM~17101513
> *thanks brother see you there much respect Rolo...
> *


Sup Rolo good meeting you in San Diego cant wait to kick it some day uce.


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Apr 6 2010, 04:59 PM~17115528
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :h5: :naughty: What up uso


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

100 pages To The Top!!!! What up H.A. Riderz and everybody showing support to this lowrider movement going on on our side of town.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Apr 6 2010, 05:05 PM~17115564
> *Sup Rolo good meeting you in San Diego cant wait to kick it some day uce.
> *


wright back at you brother anytime summer wright around the coner thanks for the support :biggrin: :biggrin:Rolo...


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SEMS87CUTT_@Apr 6 2010, 06:00 PM~17116002
> *100 pages To The Top!!!! What up H.A. Riderz and everybody showing support to this lowrider movement going on on our side of town.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

]APOLLOS BURGERS THIS FRIDAY EVERY ONE IS WELCOME TO STOP BY 213 & WILMINGTON 7:00 PM IN CARSON[/size]
[/quote]


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

BUMP


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> ]APOLLOS BURGERS THIS FRIDAY EVERY ONE IS WELCOME TO STOP BY 213 & WILMINGTON 7:00 PM IN CARSON[/size]


[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

100 :h5: ttt


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Apr 6 2010, 04:54 PM~17115476
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: My Bad what up my USO's :worship: :boink: :sprint: </span>*


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZEKE_@Apr 6 2010, 07:59 PM~17117347
> *100  :h5: ttt
> *


Page 100X 870 :h5: :boink:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: TTMFT!!!!


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Apr 3 2010, 08:10 AM~17084316
> *~TTMFT~ FOR ~THE HOT SPOT~ :biggrin:*


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

TTT~~~~~~~~~~~~BUMP~~~~~~~~~~~TFB


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

DON'T FORGET APOLLOS THIS FRIDAY GOOD BURGERS :biggrin:


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

WE GOT THE VIDEO OF LAST FRIDAY BUT DONT KNOW HOW TO POST CAN SOME ONE HELP


----------



## CHOK310 (Jul 17, 2009)

IF YOU WANNA SEE VIDEOS OF SOME OF THE HOPS THAT TOOK PLACE LAST FRIDAY GO HERE!!
HOPPERS ROUND 2
HOPPERS ROUND 1


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOK310_@Apr 7 2010, 12:17 PM~17123641
> *IF YOU WANNA SEE VIDEOS OF SOME OF THE HOPS THAT TOOK PLACE LAST FRIDAY GO HERE!!
> HOPPERS ROUND 2
> HOPPERS ROUND 1
> *


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Apr 7 2010, 02:13 PM~17124700
> *
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Apr 7 2010, 04:14 PM~17125845
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


WHAT UP UCE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

~TTT~


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

BACK TOO THE TOP :biggrin:


----------



## peewee (Dec 3, 2006)

HOLLYWOOD SATURDAY CRUISE NIGHT
PLACE: IN & OUT OFF SUNSET BLVD AND ORANGE GROVE 
DATE: APR 10 2010 
TIME 9.30PM
CALLING ALL SOLO RIDERS AND CAR CLUBS, LAST WEEKEND WE WHERE DEEP AS FUCK LOTS OF CUTE LADY’S AND FIRME AS CARS. THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS THAT CAME OUT LAST WEEKEND THE COUNCIL, ONE LIFE, LOLOS, VALLEY LIFE, LA -STYLES, DEDICATED RYDERS, DEVOTIONS, AND TO ALL THEM SOLO RIDERS WHO CAME OUT TO SHOW WHAT THEY GOT THANKS TO ALL THE STREET RIDERS AND STUNNER CARS THAT CAME OUT. THIS SAT WE WILL BEING MEETING AT THE IN AND OUT NOT THE TOMMYS BECAUSE OF HOW MANY CARS CAME OUT LAST WEEK WE ARE TO DEEP FOR TOMMYS SO IN AND OUT IS WHERE IT’S OUT.


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Apr 7 2010, 04:22 PM~17125918
> *WHAT UP UCE :biggrin:
> *


How U doing uso?


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: sup george whats craking this friday feeling better


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

BUMP IT TOO THE FIRST PAGE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

~TTMFT~ :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

APOLLOS BURGERS AT 7:00 PM


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Apr 3 2010, 08:10 AM~17084316
> *~SEE YA APRIL 16TH 7:00PM @ THE HOT SPOT~ *


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Apr 9 2010, 04:08 PM~17146736
> *APOLLOS BURGERS AT 7:00 PM*


SEE YA THERE TONIGHT


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Apr 9 2010, 05:08 PM~17146736
> *APOLLOS BURGERS AT 7:00 PM
> *


Addy?i might drop in and say hi. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 9 2010, 05:54 PM~17147484
> *Addy?i might drop in and say hi. :biggrin:
> *


ON THE CORNER OF 213 ST. AND WILMINGTON CARSON 90745 :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

some nice looking rides out there.....


and yea the work truck was me :happysad:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

~TTMFT~ :biggrin:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

:biggrin: To The Top


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Apr 3 2010, 08:10 AM~17084316
> *~~~~~TTMFT~~~~~ :biggrin:*


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

~TTMFT~ ONCE AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Apr 3 2010, 08:10 AM~17084316
> *~SEE EVERYONE THIS FRIDAY @ THE HOT SPOT~*


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT early in the morning :wow:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@Apr 12 2010, 04:41 AM~17166182
> *TTT early in the morning :wow:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

SEE YOU GUY'S FRIDAY :biggrin:


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

*<span style=\'color:gray\'>WHAT IT DO HOMIES, THE HOT SPOT TTMFT*</span>


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## CHOK310 (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHOK310_@Apr 7 2010, 11:17 AM~17123641
> *IF YOU WANNA SEE VIDEOS OF SOME OF THE HOPS THAT TOOK PLACE LAST FRIDAY GO HERE!!
> HOPPERS ROUND 2
> HOPPERS ROUND 1
> *


HERE'S ANOTHER VIDEO!
CLICK HERE!!


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sicksurside_@Apr 12 2010, 09:47 AM~17167860
> *SEE YOU GUY'S FRIDAY :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Apr 3 2010, 08:10 AM~17084316
> *~ITS ON AND CRACKING THIS FRIDAY @ THE HOT SPOT~ :biggrin:*


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@Apr 12 2010, 03:06 PM~17170789
> *:biggrin:    :wave:
> *


WHAT UP ROLO


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Apr 12 2010, 03:48 PM~17171116
> *WHAT UP ROLO
> *


 :biggrin: not much brother hope to get to the harbor area this friday :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@Apr 12 2010, 03:50 PM~17171134
> *:biggrin: not much brother hope to get to the harbor area this friday  :biggrin:
> *


  HOPE TOO SEE YA THERE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

TTT~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~BUMP~~~~~~~~~~~~~~TFB


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Apr 13 2010, 11:20 AM~17179050
> *X2</span>*


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hollywood cruise night
Date:04.16.10
Time: 09:30pm
Place: the in & out on sunset and orange grove
This cruise has been cracking for weeks; it gets better every weekend lots of riders and girls. Cops don’t trip they even ask you to hit the switch calling out all clubs an solo riders lets make it happen keep it flowing


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Apr 12 2010, 06:09 PM~17172430
> * HOPE TOO SEE YA THERE :biggrin:
> *


X870 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@Apr 8 2010, 04:49 PM~17137148
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave: sup george whats craking this friday feeling better
> *


Where were U Sunday uso didn't C u . Grip of food. :wow:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

~TTMFT~ :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Apr 13 2010, 04:39 PM~17182234
> *Where were U Sunday uso didn't C u . Grip of food. :wow:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

BACK TOO THE TOP :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Apr 3 2010, 08:10 AM~17084316
> *~THIS FRIDAY 7;00 PM @ THE HOT SPOT~*


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Apr 13 2010, 08:47 PM~17184395
> *~THIS FRIDAY 7;00 PM @ THE HOT SPOT~
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

this friday,,,, ten-four :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

~TTMFT~ :biggrin:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harbor area 64 rag_@Apr 14 2010, 02:07 AM~17187451
> *this friday,,,, ten-four :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: TTMFT


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX+Apr 13 2010, 07:46 PM~17184382-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :h5:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Apr 14 2010, 07:11 PM~17195205
> *:boink:  :h5:
> *


what up uce :biggrin:


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

Asta arriba :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

~TTT~


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Apr 15 2010, 06:39 AM~17199732
> *~TTT~
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Apr 15 2010, 11:05 AM~17201687
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP BRO :biggrin:


----------



## h82looooz (Jul 15, 2009)

WE BE THERE !!!!!!


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ESELILREBEL (Aug 11, 2008)

*<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>T.T.M.F.T. TO ALL DA HARBOR AREA RIDERS</span>*


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESELILREBEL_@Apr 16 2010, 03:42 AM~17210022
> *<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>T.T.M.F.T. TO ALL DA HARBOR AREA RIDERS</span>
> *


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Apr 16 2010, 06:48 AM~17210595
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

ITS GOING DOWN TONIGHT.....


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit+Apr 16 2010, 06:52 AM~17210616-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Apr 3 2010, 08:10 AM~17084316
> *HOT SUMMER NIGHTS @ THE HOT SPOT :biggrin:
> PLACE: CHILE VERDE PARKING LOT :0
> TIME: 7:00PM-??????????? :biggrin:
> ...



~~DONT MISS OUT TONIGHT...GOING DOWN @ <span style=\'color:red\'>THE HOT SPOT~~


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

already cleanig the imp. cant wait ttmft wus up HxA whos rollin?


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

~ITS ON AND CRACKING TONIGHT @ THE HOT SPOT~


----------



## cruisintogether (Sep 28, 2008)

hope to see some of you guys out there sunday :thumbsup:


----------



## herb (Jul 28, 2008)

FRIDAY NIGHTS IN THE HARBOR AREA, FRIDAY GET TOGETHER-KICK BACK 4/16/10









To see more picture’s of this event and others click on the link below
http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/NONE-VW-CAR-SHOWS...839088047_FkiVH



























To see more picture’s of this event and others click on the link below
http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/NONE-VW-CAR-SHOWS...839088047_FkiVH




























To see more picture’s of this event and others click on the link below
http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/NONE-VW-CAR-SHOWS...839088047_FkiVH










To see more picture’s of this event and others click on the link below
http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/NONE-VW-CAR-SHOWS...839088047_FkiVH


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

http://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s76/hLEE82/04162010067.jpg[/IMG
][img]http://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s76/hLEE82/04162010068.jpg









































































good seeing every one. it was nice seeing all the riderz wit their families we had agreat time!
was up to all the HxA riderz 
lookin good out there


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by herb_@Apr 16 2010, 11:41 PM~17218652
> *FRIDAY NIGHTS IN THE HARBOR AREA, FRIDAY GET TOGETHER-KICK BACK 4/16/10
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIKZ HOMIE>>ANOTHER GOOD NIGHT AT THE FRIDAY NIGHT HXA HOT SPOT :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by herb+Apr 16 2010, 11:41 PM~17218652-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

NICE PICTURES


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

ANOTHER BOMB ASS FRIDAY. ..TTT.....


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

STYLISTICS C.C HAD A GREAT TIME SEE ALL THE HOMIES SOON. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

ME AND MY KIDS HAD A GOOD TIME!!! GOOD TURN OUT


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by herb_@Apr 17 2010, 12:41 AM~17218652
> *FRIDAY NIGHTS IN THE HARBOR AREA, FRIDAY GET TOGETHER-KICK BACK 4/16/10
> 
> 
> ...


Some sweet ass rides!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by traffictowing+Apr 17 2010, 06:43 PM~17223608-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT.....CHILLEN WITH THE FAMILY  
SEE TRAFFIC CC. IN 2 WEEKS BRO


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

BACK TO THE TOP!! :biggrin:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEVO+Apr 18 2010, 10:54 AM~17227807-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

NICE CHILL SPOT FOR THE FAMILY AND FRIENDS TOO SHOW THEIR RIDES AND KICK BACK......CALLING ALL CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS OR WHO EVER TOO COME AND ENJOY THE FRIDAY NIGHTS IN THE HARBOR AREA</span>


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

~TTMFT~


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

JUST A FEW PICS    SORRY BOUT A COUPLE OF THEM CAME OUT SHITTY :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## herb (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Apr 17 2010, 08:58 AM~17220323
> *NICE PICS BRO AND THANKS FOR POSTING THEM UP
> THANK YOU BRO FOR THE PICS AND WE'LL SEE YOU IN 2 WEEKS BRO
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks i got there kinda late nice turn out as usual.


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## h82looooz (Jul 15, 2009)

:biggrin: We came out had a good time !!! :biggrin:




























...........SEE YA NEXT WEEK...!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@Apr 18 2010, 09:02 PM~17232503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR POSTIN UP PICS BRO


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by herb+Apr 18 2010, 10:59 PM~17233762-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE LOVE ILLUSTRIOUS CC. :biggrin: 
SEE YOU GUYS ON THE 30TH OF APRIL 7:00 PM


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

~TTMFT~


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 19 2010, 08:44 AM~17235812
> *:wave:
> *


WHAT UP BRO


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

BACK TOO THE FUCKING TOP :biggrin:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Apr 19 2010, 08:42 AM~17235800
> *THANKS FOR POSTIN UP PICS BRO
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Apr 19 2010, 12:27 PM~17237169
> *~TTMFT~
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

~TTMFT~


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

TTT~~~~~~~~~~~~~~BUMP~~~~~~~~~~~~~~TFB


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Apr 18 2010, 03:35 PM~17229328
> *~~~APRIL 30TH 2010 7:00PM @ THE HOT SPOT~~~*


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

BACK TOO THE TOP


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

TTT FOR THE HARBOR AREA :biggrin:


----------



## ESELILREBEL (Aug 11, 2008)

*T.T.M.F.T. TO ALL DA HOMIES IN DA BIG BAD HARBOR AREA* :biggrin:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT........ :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963+Apr 20 2010, 04:07 PM~17250546-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## burgundy90 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## burgundy90 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## burgundy90 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## burgundy90 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by burgundy90_@Apr 21 2010, 09:34 AM~17258221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS UCE FOR POSTING PICS


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

~~~~~~~TTT FOR ALL THE HOMIES IN THE HARBOR AREA~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## ESELILREBEL (Aug 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@Apr 21 2010, 09:18 PM~17265993
> *~~~~~~~TTT FOR ALL THE HOMIES IN THE HARBOR AREA~~~~~~~~~~~
> *


X2


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE  
~TTMFT~ :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Apr 22 2010, 10:20 AM~17270324
> *GOOD MORNING EVERYONE
> ~TTMFT~ :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 22 2010, 11:10 AM~17270809
> *:wave:
> *


WHAT UP BRUTHA  YOU MUST BE WORKING HARD CAUSE I AINT HEARD FROM YOU FOR A HOT MINUTE :biggrin:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Apr 18 2010, 03:35 PM~17229328
> *~TTMFT~ :biggrin:*


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

DON'T FORGET APOLLOS THIS FRIDAY AT 7:00 PM GOOD BURGERS .


----------



## zzainne66 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice post .Really i enjoyed a lot .Nice picks.............thanks for sharing
:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


______________________
HDMI Extender
Guitar Cables


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by burgundy90_@Apr 21 2010, 09:26 AM~17258149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam Sonny Da 57 is lookin sweet on da streets uce.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Apr 22 2010, 12:45 PM~17271631
> *WHAT UP BRUTHA   YOU MUST BE WORKING HARD CAUSE I AINT HEARD FROM YOU FOR A HOT MINUTE :biggrin:
> *


:yes: ill text u tomorrow


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

IT'S FINALLY FRIDAY :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Apr 22 2010, 09:34 PM~17276666
> *DONT FORGET GOOOOOOD BURGERS :biggrin:*


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

213 AND WILMINGTON IN CARSON


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU+Apr 22 2010, 09:34 PM~17276666-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH........TGIF :biggrin: 
WHAT UP DEVOTIONS CC.


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

FJ85VBrPS0E&feature


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

TTT FOR THE HXA


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Apr 23 2010, 10:34 AM~17280546
> *
> 
> 
> ...







WHAT'S UP HOMEBOY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@Apr 23 2010, 07:07 PM~17284586
> *FJ85VBrPS0E&feature
> *
























:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## herb (Jul 28, 2008)

FRIDAY NIGHTS IN THE HARBOR AREA, APOLLOS BURGERS 4/23/10









To see more pictures’s of this event ant others click on the link below
http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/NONE-VW-CAR-SHOWS...845921874_85j7f


















To see more pictures’s of this event ant others click on the link below
http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/NONE-VW-CAR-SHOWS...845921874_85j7f



















To see more pictures’s of this event ant others click on the link below
http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/NONE-VW-CAR-SHOWS...845921874_85j7f



























To see more pictures’s of this event ant others click on the link below
http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/NONE-VW-CAR-SHOWS...845921874_85j7f


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Apr 23 2010, 11:34 AM~17280546
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP BIG HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by herb_@Apr 23 2010, 11:51 PM~17286828
> *FRIDAY NIGHTS IN THE HARBOR AREA, APOLLOS BURGERS 4/23/10
> 
> 
> ...


PICS LOOKING GOOD BRO  
HOPE TOO SEE YOU FRIDAY @ THE HOT SPOT


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@Apr 24 2010, 12:03 AM~17286886
> *WHAT UP BIG HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP BRO  
I HEARD IT WAS CRACKING LAST NIGHT


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by herb_@Apr 23 2010, 11:51 PM~17286828
> *FRIDAY NIGHTS IN THE HARBOR AREA, APOLLOS BURGERS 4/23/10
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICTURES HERB THANKS FOR STOPING BY ,


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Apr 18 2010, 03:35 PM~17229328
> *~GOIN DOWN @ THE HOT SPOT APRIL 30TH 7:00PM~*


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

Cinco De Mayo Car Show and Fiesta May 8th Every One welcome 
Car Club with most cars participation trophy and $200.00 cash (must be flying plaques)

Visit www.classiclowriderscarclub.com for Pre-Registration form


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

:nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

To the top


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR+Apr 25 2010, 07:21 PM~17298988-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP DEVO.....HOPE ALL IS GOOD BRO


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

TTT~~~~~~~~~~~~BUMP~~~~~~~~~~~~~TFB


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by herb_@Apr 23 2010, 10:51 PM~17286828
> *FRIDAY NIGHTS IN THE HARBOR AREA, APOLLOS BURGERS 4/23/10
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD BIG LOUU..... :thumbsup:


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

2dtop wus up peeps


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

TTT see ya'll Friday :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61+Apr 26 2010, 02:03 PM~17307715-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH BRO....SEE YA FRIDAY


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Apr 26 2010, 06:51 AM~17303662
> *WHAT UP UCE :biggrin:
> HOWS IT GOING ROLO :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: its good doggy going to the old memorries downey show may1 hope you can make it out there brother much respect Rolo


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Apr 26 2010, 07:51 AM~17303662
> *WHAT UP UCE :biggrin:
> HOWS IT GOING ROLO :biggrin:
> 
> ...


SUP BIG SPANX EVERYTHING IS GOOD, HOW YOU DOIN' IN THE HARBOR AREA? :thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:420: uffin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

TTMFT


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by herb_@Apr 23 2010, 11:51 PM~17286828
> *FRIDAY NIGHTS IN THE HARBOR AREA, APOLLOS BURGERS 4/23/10
> 
> 
> ...





wow!


----------



## J-CAT90744 (Oct 30, 2007)

WASSS UP HXA


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963+Apr 26 2010, 07:30 PM~17311044-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP BRO


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

~TTMFT~


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Apr 18 2010, 03:35 PM~17229328
> *THIS FRIDAY ITS GOIN DOWN @ THE HOT SPOT 7:00PM :biggrin:*


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## herb (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Apr 24 2010, 07:55 AM~17288018
> *NICE PICTURES HERB THANKS  FOR STOPING BY ,
> *


Glad you like them Homie


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Apr 27 2010, 07:46 AM~17315971
> *I WONT MAKE IT TOO OLD MEMORIES BUT WILL CATCH UP WITH YOU SOME OTHER TIME BRO
> WHAT UP BRO....EVERYTHING IS GOOD OUT HERE :biggrin:
> I SEE YA GOT BLVD BURGERS POPPIN
> ...


Yeah bro thanks! The weather was good and the cops didn't trip it was a good one :yes:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by J-CAT90744_@Apr 27 2010, 01:52 AM~17314855
> *WASSS UP HXA
> *


WHAT IT DO JCAT :wave:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by J-CAT90744_@Apr 27 2010, 01:52 AM~17314855
> *WASSS UP HXA
> *


WHAT IT DO JCAT :wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by herb_@Apr 27 2010, 12:31 PM~17318977
> *Glad you like them Homie
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MRS. VETO MCC (May 21, 2008)

millnium to the top 6 up


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@Apr 27 2010, 06:42 PM~17322772
> *Yeah bro thanks! The weather was good and the cops didn't trip it was a good one  :yes:
> *


THATS COOL BRO


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

110 PAGES OF HARBOR AREA AND STILL GROWING :biggrin: :rimshot: :rimshot: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT FOR THE HARBOR AREA


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

was up big spanx, big lou,all my HxA peeps & clubs
i cant make the old memories show either,dauters first t ball game.


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Apr 28 2010, 07:53 AM~17328546
> *was up big spanx, big lou,all my HxA peeps & clubs
> i cant make the old memories show either,dauters first t ball game.
> *


WHAT UP BRO......YEAH I WISH I COULD BUT IT JUST DONT LOOK LIKE IM GOING TOO MAKE IT.....BUT IM SURE THERE WILL BE ANOTHER ONE


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

~TTT~ :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

IS IT FRIDAY YET?


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Apr 29 2010, 07:14 AM~17339225
> *IS IT FRIDAY YET?
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Apr 18 2010, 03:35 PM~17229328
> *NICE CHILL SPOT FOR THE FAMILY AND FRIENDS TOO SHOW THEIR RIDES AND KICK BACK......CALLING ALL CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS OR WHO EVER TOO COME AND ENJOY THE FRIDAY NIGHTS IN THE HARBOR AREA</span> </span>
> *



~ONE MORE DAY AND ITS FRIDAY~ :biggrin: 
HOPE TOO SEE ALL CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS AND FRIENDS TOMORROW NIGHT @ <span style=\'color:red\'>THE HOT SPOT :biggrin:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

T
T
M
F
T


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

TTMFT ONCE AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> WHAT UP UCE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> :drama: chilln uso


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> > WHAT UP UCE :biggrin:
> >
> >
> > :drama: chilln uso
> ...


----------



## MRS. VETO MCC (May 21, 2008)

MR VITO WILL BE THERE REPRESENTING MILLENIUM


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MRS. VETO MCC_@Apr 29 2010, 08:41 PM~17346878
> *     MR  VITO  WILL  BE THERE REPRESENTING  MILLENIUM
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

OHH WAT UP ITS FRIDAY :run: :run: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Juice88_@Apr 30 2010, 12:04 AM~17348759
> *OHH WAT UP ITS FRIDAY  :run:  :run:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Apr 30 2010, 07:05 AM~17349890
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


PARTY TIME TONIGHT...WHATS UP LOU,BIG SPANX,6-8-N-I-O-U-1...READY FOR TONIGHT HOMIES


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Apr 30 2010, 08:28 AM~17350486
> *PARTY TIME TONIGHT...WHATS UP LOU,BIG SPANX,6-8-N-I-O-U-1...READY FOR TONIGHT HOMIES
> *


:wave:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Apr 30 2010, 08:28 AM~17350486
> *PARTY TIME TONIGHT...WHATS UP LOU,BIG SPANX,6-8-N-I-O-U-1...READY FOR TONIGHT HOMIES
> *


ITS ON TONIGHT BRO....SEE YA THERE @ 7:00PM :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Apr 18 2010, 03:35 PM~17229328
> *SEE EVERYONE TONIGHT *


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Apr 30 2010, 09:28 AM~17350486
> *PARTY TIME TONIGHT...WHATS UP LOU,BIG SPANX,6-8-N-I-O-U-1...READY FOR TONIGHT HOMIES
> *


WHAT UP BIG GIZMOE, SHIT I AM, I STAY READY HOMIE...SEE YOU OUT THERE TOMIGHT! :h5: :h5:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

HOPE EVERYONE HAS A GREAT DAY TODAY TO TOP IT OFF WITH A GOOD KICBACK TURNOUT...BE SAFE EVERYONE AND WE'LL SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE! :biggrin: :rimshot: :rimshot: :h5: :h5:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 30 2010, 09:40 AM~17351047
> *:wave:
> *


whats up mufasa


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

*TTMFT FOR THE HOT SPOT, GOOD ASS WEATHER FOR TONIGHT :biggrin: *


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Apr 30 2010, 12:20 PM~17352216
> *whats up mufasa
> *


Just another day homie...


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX+Apr 29 2010, 08:13 PM~17346490-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See U Uso's tonight AT THE HOT SPOT :naughty:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Apr 18 2010, 03:35 PM~17229328
> *~SEE EVERYONE TONIGHT @ THE HOT SPOT~*


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Apr 30 2010, 04:52 PM~17354299
> *~SEE EVERYONE TONIGHT @ THE HOT SPOT~
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

YEAH! IT'S FRIDAY :biggrin: TTT


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTT


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

BIG THANKS TOO ALL THE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND FRIENDS WHO
CAME OUT AND ENJOYED THE FRIDAY NIGHT KICK BACK @ THE HOT SPOT  HOPE EVERYONE MADE IT HOME SAFELY. SEE EVERYONE IN
2 WEEKS...THANKS FOR COMMING OUT LAST NIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@May 1 2010, 07:28 AM~17358442
> *BIG THANKS TOO ALL THE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND FRIENDS WHO
> CAME OUT AND ENJOYED THE FRIDAY NIGHT KICK BACK @ THE HOT SPOT  HOPE EVERYONE MADE IT HOME SAFELY. SEE EVERYONE IN
> 2 WEEKS...THANKS FOR COMMING OUT LAST NIGHT :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TO THE TOP FOR THE HARBOR AREA :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@May 1 2010, 12:39 PM~17360040
> *TO THE TOP FOR THE HARBOR AREA :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: TTMFT FOR THE HARBOR AREA..


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TO THE TOP :biggrin:


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

Click and tune in all day long To The Beer Run Bobby Oldies Show.

"The Show that makes ALL THE CHOLAS HORNY"

http://www.cyberears.com/index.php/Browse/playaudio/9291


Find out for yourself! Come and see what the hype is all about!

THE BEER RUN BOBBY OLDIES IN THE BAY & NEW YORK CITY BABY!

Shhhhhheeeooow!


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

TTTHxA :thumbsup:


----------



## Jimmy310 (Apr 25, 2010)

The wind and cold had an effect on the turn out but glad to see some old fiends out there.

Here are a few pix.














































see ya next time


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

BACK TO THE TOP :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jimmy310_@May 3 2010, 09:00 PM~17381092
> *The wind and cold had an effect on the turn out but glad to see some old fiends out there.
> 
> Here are a few pix.
> ...


NICE PICS BRO......YEAH THE COLD WEATHER HAS ITS EFFECTS ON EVERYONE BUT ITS ALL GOOD WHEN SUMMERTIME HITS ITS ON AND CRACKING :biggrin: 
~~~~~~~~~~TTMFT~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@May 4 2010, 07:40 PM~17392049
> *NICE PICS BRO......YEAH THE COLD WEATHER HAS ITS EFFECTS ON EVERYONE BUT ITS ALL GOOD WHEN SUMMERTIME HITS ITS ON AND CRACKING :biggrin:
> Cant wait  </span>*


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: George LA HARBOR,
What up Primo u back home now ?


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT FIRST THING THIS MORNONG :biggrin:


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

2dtop


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

CALLING ALL CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS,FRIENDS,WHO EVER WANTS TOO CHILL
SWING THROUGH AND KICK BACK WITH US AND ENJOY THE NIGHT @ THE HOT SPOT


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@May 5 2010, 07:49 PM~17404055
> *TTMFT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

HHH CHECKING IN :wave:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

ALMOST FRIDAY :boink:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

TTMFT~~~~~~~~~~~~~BUMP~~~~~~~~~~~~TFB :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

~ttmft~


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:    :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@May 6 2010, 05:32 PM~17412562
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:        :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


What up uso how you been doing? :biggrin:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TGIF TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hell razer+May 6 2010, 09:59 PM~17415408-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH....TGIF :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@May 5 2010, 05:39 PM~17402787
> *~~~~~MAY 14TH 7:00PM @ THE HOT SPOT~~~~~*


----------



## herb (Jul 28, 2008)

FRIDAY NIGHTS IN THE HARBOR AREA, APOLLOS BURGERS 5/7/10























































To see more pictures of this event and others click on the link below
http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/NONE-VW-CAR-SHOWS...860253867_7u8Br


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by herb_@May 7 2010, 09:54 PM~17425038
> *FRIDAY NIGHTS IN THE HARBOR AREA, APOLLOS BURGERS 5/7/10
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU HERB FOR THE PICTURES AND THE SUPPORT WE NEAD MORE PEOPLE AT THIS SPOT LETS KEEP IT GOING.


----------



## herb (Jul 28, 2008)

Anytime homie


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT FOR THE HOMIES IN THE HARBOR AREA


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by herb_@May 7 2010, 09:54 PM~17425038
> *FRIDAY NIGHTS IN THE HARBOR AREA, APOLLOS BURGERS 5/7/10
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS BRO


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@May 8 2010, 02:49 PM~17428904
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIES IN THE HARBOR AREA
> *


WHAT UP BRO


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@May 5 2010, 05:39 PM~17402787
> *~~~~~~~~~MAY 14TH 7:00PM~~~~~~~~~*


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@May 8 2010, 10:41 PM~17431492
> *WHAT UP BRO
> *


Wassup BIG SPANX :wave:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@May 8 2010, 09:56 PM~17431636
> *Wassup BIG SPANX :wave:
> *


CHILLIN BRO.....HOW YOU DOIN? NICE TURN OUT OVER THERE @ BLVD BURGERS BRO


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@May 9 2010, 12:28 PM~17434596
> *CHILLIN BRO.....HOW YOU DOIN? NICE TURN OUT OVER THERE @ BLVD BURGERS BRO
> *


Thanks homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@May 9 2010, 06:48 PM~17437379
> *Thanks homie. :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MRS. VETO MCC (May 21, 2008)

Q .VO


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

:biggrin: : TTT


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hollywood cruise night
Date:05-15-10
Time: 09:30pm
Place: the in & out on sunset and orange grove
This cruise has been cracking for weeks; it gets better every weekend lots of riders and girls. Cops don’t trip they even ask you to hit the switch calling out all clubs an solo riders lets make it happen keep it flowing


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT~~~


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@May 7 2010, 01:34 PM~17420769
> *WHAT UP TRAFICC CC.
> HELL YEAH....TGIF :biggrin:
> *






WHAT'S UP BIG SPANX


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: had to take a photo shoot but i will try to get out there much love and respect to the big HARBOR AREA ..........  Rolo


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@May 11 2010, 10:13 PM~17461710
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT it's almost FRIDAY :biggrin:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

TTT FOR THE SPOT TOMORROW..... SEE EVERYONE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

ttt


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: I's FRIDAY!!!!


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@May 14 2010, 03:49 AM~17487110
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink: I's FRIDAY!!!!
> *


Time to do the do...IT'S FRIDAY CRUISE NIGHT IN THE HARBOR AREA....


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@May 13 2010, 09:51 PM~17484692
> *
> *











Whats up Traffic, perhaps we may see some "Traffic" at the show. :wow:


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

*TTMFT*


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

WINGSTOP TIME.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@May 14 2010, 09:29 AM~17489110
> *Time to do the do...IT'S FRIDAY CRUISE NIGHT IN THE HARBOR AREA....
> *


HELL YEAH...SEE YA THERE TONIGHT


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@May 14 2010, 10:29 AM~17489110
> *Time to do the do...IT'S FRIDAY CRUISE NIGHT IN THE HARBOR AREA....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

BIG SHOUT OUT TOO EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT LAST NIGHT  
IT WAS A GOOD NIGHT AND THANKS FOR THE HOPPING SHOW ALSO  
SEE EVERYONE IN 2 WEEKS @ THE HOT SPOT


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

YTT :biggrin:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> :biggrin: :biggrin: had to take a photo shoot but i will try to get out there much love and respect to the big HARBOR AREA ..........  Rolo
> Looking good Rolo :wow:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> YTT :biggrin:


WHAT UP BRO  


> > :biggrin: :biggrin: had to take a photo shoot but i will try to get out there much love and respect to the big HARBOR AREA ..........  Rolo
> > Looking good Rolo :wow:
> 
> 
> LOOKING GOOD ROLO


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  NOT MUCH HOPEING TO GET OUT THERE BUT GETING READY FOR THE LOWRIDER SHOW IN SANBERDADINO HOPE TO SEE SOME OF THE HARBOR AREA OUT THERE :biggrin: :biggrin: 

















 ROLO ALWAYS GOT LOVE FOR MY HOMETOWN :biggrin:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@May 16 2010, 01:10 PM~17506152
> *WHAT UP BRO
> 
> LOOKING GOOD ROLO
> *


Sup Big Spanx


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

To 
The
Top
tight show sun. what u think?


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@May 17 2010, 02:56 PM~17517837
> *Sup Big Spanx
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: WHATS UP DEVO IM GOOD HOPE ALL IS WELL WITH YOU AND YOUR FAMILY AS FOR ME JUST GETING READY FOR THE SANBERDADINO SHOW SEE YOU OUT THERE  OR AT A CRUISE NIGHT TALK TO YOU SOON CARNAL MUCH RESPECT ROLO :biggrin:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: HEY SPANX WHATS UP CARNAL HOPE ALL IS WELL ON YOUR END DOGGY TALK TO YOU SOON AS ALWAYS MUCH RESPECT ROLO :biggrin:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@May 17 2010, 07:55 PM~17521100
> *To
> The
> Top
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

Hump Day.... only two days til.....FRIDAY!


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> WHAT UP BRO
> 
> 
> What up uso how u been .


----------



## MRS. VETO MCC (May 21, 2008)




----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

*Hollywood cruise night
Date:05-22-10
Time: 09:30pm
Place: the in & out on sunset and orange grove
calling out all car clubs, solo riders, stunner car clubs, ect… 
This cruise has been cracking for months keep it flowing 
*


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

BUMP


----------



## TRU BLU 77 (Oct 6, 2009)

QUE ONDAS BIG LOU


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

ALMOST TIME.... :run: :sprint:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRU BLU 77_@May 20 2010, 07:29 AM~17549730
> *QUE ONDAS BIG LOU
> *


 NADA TRU BLU AQUI NOMAS :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

To The Top :biggrin: :thumbsup: 




























:thumbsup:


----------



## CHOK310 (Jul 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEVO+May 17 2010, 02:56 PM~17517837-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP ROLO...ALL IS GOOD ON THIS SIDE. HOPE ALL IS GOOD WITH YOU
AND YOUR FAMILY......MUCH RESPECT BRO


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

HARBOR NIGHT KICK BACK :biggrin: 
PLACE: CHILE VERDE PARKING LOT
TIME: 7:00 UNTIL ????????DATE: MAY 28TH,2010 :biggrin: 
HOPE TOO SEE EVERYONE THERE. ALL CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS OR WHO EVER
IS WELCOME TOO COME AND CHILL @ THE HOT SPOT :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@May 21 2010, 11:09 PM~17568281
> *HARBOR NIGHT KICK BACK :biggrin:
> PLACE: CHILE VERDE PARKING LOT
> TIME: 7:00 UNTIL ????????DATE: MAY 28TH,2010 :biggrin:
> ...



:wave: :wave:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@May 22 2010, 02:46 AM~17569252
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT UP HUEY


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@May 22 2010, 08:52 PM~17573837
> *BUMP :biggrin:
> *


  WHAT UP DEVO


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@May 23 2010, 09:44 PM~17581175
> * WHAT UP DEVO
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE :wave:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@May 22 2010, 02:46 AM~17569252
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


GOOD SEEING u THIS WEEKEND USO


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@May 21 2010, 11:09 PM~17568281
> *HARBOR NIGHT KICK BACK :biggrin:
> PLACE: CHILE VERDE PARKING LOT
> TIME: 7:00 UNTIL ????????DATE: MAY 28TH,2010 :biggrin:
> ...


the pimp will be there


----------



## CHOK310 (Jul 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TGIF :biggrin: TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

ITS GOING DOWN TONIGHT SEE YOU HOMIEZ THERE...


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

to
the
top


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TO THE TOP


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

THANKS TOO ALL THE CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS AND WHO EVER
ELSE CAME OUT TOO CHILL @ THE HOT SPOT  
SEE YA IN 2 WEEKS


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TO THE TOP


----------



## MRS. VETO MCC (May 21, 2008)




----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEVO+May 30 2010, 09:46 AM~17646636-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP BRO......BOMB IS LOOKING GOOD EVERYTIME I SEE IT


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@May 31 2010, 02:00 PM~17654761
> *WHAT UP DEVO
> 
> WHAT UP BRO......BOMB IS LOOKING GOOD EVERYTIME I SEE IT
> *


TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)




----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TO THE TOP. ONE MORE DAY........ :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

FRIDAY IS HERE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

DAMN BRUTHAS I STRAIGHT WENT M.I.A.......LOL!
WHAT UP EVERYBODY...BACK TOO TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

To tha top :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

KICK BACK @ THE HOT SPOT :biggrin: 
PLACE: CHILE VERDE PARKING LOT
TIME: 7:00 PM UNTIL ??????????
DATE: JUNE 11TH,2010  
CALLING ALL CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS OR WHO EVER WANT TOO
CHILL AND ENJOY THE HARBOR NIGHT. SEE EVERYONE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jun 6 2010, 03:50 PM~17709879
> *KICK BACK @ THE HOT SPOT :biggrin:
> PLACE: CHILE VERDE PARKING LOT
> TIME: 7:00 PM UNTIL ??????????
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jun 6 2010, 02:50 PM~17709879
> *KICK BACK @ THE HOT SPOT :biggrin:
> PLACE: CHILE VERDE PARKING LOT
> TIME: 7:00 PM UNTIL ??????????
> ...



:wave: :wave:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TO THE TOP FOR THE HARBOR AREA


----------



## CHOK310 (Jul 17, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :yessad:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT ONE MORE DAY


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

:wave: :rimshot:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

IT'S FRIDAY....LET'S DO THIS MANNN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

ttt


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TO THE TOP


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

~TTT~ :biggrin:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Jun 13 2010, 07:47 AM~17773163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE CAR :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTMFT HOMIES


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Jun 13 2010, 08:45 AM~17773728
> *NICE CAR :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


yes it is. i wash mine looked that good.


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

¤¤¤TO THE TOP¤¤¤


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

PICTURES :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## CHOK310 (Jul 17, 2009)

TTT FOR THE HxA!!!


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Jun 13 2010, 06:47 AM~17773163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is a bad lac!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHOK310 (Jul 17, 2009)

:h5: :h5: :yes:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TO THE TOP :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHOK310 (Jul 17, 2009)

:thumbsup: FOR THE HxA


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

KICK BACK @ THE HOT SPOT :biggrin: 
PLACE: CHILE VERDE PARKING LOT
TIME: 7:00PM -???????
DATE JUNE 25TH 2010  
SUMMER NIGHTS KICK BACK.....CALLING ALL CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS AND FRIENDS
TOO COME AND CHILL AND ENJOY THE HA NIGHT AND EAT SOME HOT WINGS.
HOPE TOO SEE EVERYONE THERE


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

~TTMFT~


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

TTT For the HxA


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Jun 19 2010, 09:56 PM~17835860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
BUMP IT TOO THE TOP ON FATHER'S DAY :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

HAPPY FATHER'S DAY HXA AND EVERYONE ELSE OUT THERE


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

Just wanted to remind everyone our picnic is next week. Hopeto see everyone out there








:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@Jun 20 2010, 01:38 PM~17839323
> *Just wanted to remind everyone our picnic is next week. Hopeto see everyone out there
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TO THE TOP


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@Jun 21 2010, 12:15 PM~17845817
> *TO THE TOP
> *


WHAT UP BRO


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

~TTMFT~ :biggrin:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jun 21 2010, 02:16 PM~17846311
> *WHAT UP BRO
> *


WHAT'S UP BIG SPANX..... :wave:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@Jun 21 2010, 05:42 PM~17848528
> *WHAT'S UP BIG SPANX..... :wave:
> *


SAME OL SHIT DIFFERENT DAY BRO :biggrin: 
WHATS CRACKING WITH YOU BRO?


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jun 21 2010, 07:33 PM~17849054
> *SAME OL SHIT DIFFERENT DAY BRO :biggrin:
> WHATS CRACKING WITH YOU BRO?
> *


We got a picnic goin on next Sunday hope you guys can make it...


----------



## 68 N u O me 1 (Jan 27, 2007)

HxA TTMFT


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68 N u O me 1_@Jun 22 2010, 10:47 AM~17854689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@Jun 21 2010, 09:39 PM~17851309
> *We got a picnic goin on next Sunday hope you guys can make it...
> *


WE'LL TRY BRO...IF MY CLUB DONT ROLL I'LL GO 
IN MY DAILY TOO SHOW SUPPORT. SOLD MY LAC
THATS WHY IM GOIN IN MY DAILY


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jun 19 2010, 12:37 PM~17832716
> *IS IT FRIDAY YET?????*


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

TTT FOR ANOTHER FRIDAY NIGHT IN THE HARBOR AREA....SEE EVERYONE TOMORROW!!


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jun 23 2010, 08:20 PM~17870327
> *WE'LL TRY BRO...IF MY CLUB DONT ROLL I'LL GO
> IN MY DAILY TOO SHOW SUPPORT. SOLD MY LAC
> THATS WHY IM GOIN IN MY DAILY
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

>


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TO THE TOP


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:  weres the spot tomorrow im rolling out much love for the HARBOR AREA Rolo


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jun 19 2010, 12:37 PM~17832716
> *IS IT SUMMER TIME YET :biggrin: DOLORES ST. AND SEPULVEDA BLVD
> SEE EVERYONE TOMORROW AT THE HOT SPOT......YEAH BOYYYYYYY :biggrin:*


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> >
> 
> 
> LOOKING GOOD USO'S


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

IT'S FRIDAY!!! :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

To the top it's Friday :biggrin:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

TTT FOR THE FRIDAY NIGHT SPOT!!


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

LETS DO THIS........ :rimshot: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

270 E Sepulveda Blvd, Carson, CA 90745  see everyone there Rolo :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

SEE EVERYONE TONIGHT @ THE HOT SPOT :biggrin:


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

good seeing and talking to every one
thanx to all the HxA clubs and solo ryderz that make it happen
and all the clubs and solo ryderz from all over L.A. who come down to kick it, much respect


DELINQUENTZ
-------8--------
_SOUTH BAY_


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: wright back at you doggy much respect Rolo


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

BIG SHOUT TOO ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WHO CAME OUT 
AND CHILLED @ THE HOT SPOT LASTNIGHT :biggrin: GOOD TURN OUT
AND HOPE EVERY OTHER FRIDAY WILL BE A SUCCESS  HOPE TOO
SEE EVERYONE IN 2 WEEKS........KEEP RIDIN :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Jun 25 2010, 11:19 PM~17890885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE PICS BRO......WE'VE BEEN LAGGING
ON PICS BUT IM GLAD YOU GOT OUR BACKS


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@Jun 26 2010, 12:24 AM~17891147
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TRAFICC CC IN THE HOUSE :biggrin: 
THANKS FOR SHARING THE PICS BRO


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61+Jun 25 2010, 11:32 PM~17890963-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD AS ALWAYS ROLO  
THANKS FOR SWINGING BY BRO


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

> > THANKS FOR THE PICS BRO......WE'VE BEEN LAGGING
> > ON PICS BUT IM GLAD YOU GOT OUR BACKS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@Jun 25 2010, 10:46 PM~17891025
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: wright back at you doggy much respect Rolo
> *


good talking to you big homie.
that IMPRESSIONS line up is looking real good!
glad u made it.


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

To the top another good turn out in the Harbor Area, thanks for posting the pics.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Jun 26 2010, 08:27 AM~17892179
> *U know wus up spanx.
> I know all the work u and put in on this cruise early on and its apreciated big dog.
> *


WE ALL PUT IN TOO THIS CRUISE NIGHT @ THE HOT SPOT TOO BE
SUCCESSFUL...WE JUST GOTTA KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SEMS87CUTT_@Jun 26 2010, 09:10 AM~17892339
> *To the top another good turn out in the Harbor Area, thanks for posting the pics....  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS FOR COMMING OUT LAST NIGHT BRO  
BIG UPS TOO DEDICATED RIDERZ


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTT HOMIES .....


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Jun 26 2010, 12:19 AM~17890885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE PICS HOMIE....


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Jun 26 2010, 12:44 PM~17893638
> *THANKS FOR THE PICS HOMIE....
> *


  
2 D top


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
JUST ANOTHER FIDAY NIGHT IN THE HARBOR


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jun 26 2010, 06:25 AM~17891771
> *WELL SAID BRO
> 
> LOOKING GOOD AS ALWAYS ROLO
> ...


 :biggrin: anytime big dog anytime much love and respect Rolo


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

WHATS UP, WHOS ALL GOING TO HOLLYWOOD BLVD? ROLL CALL
ARE U GUYS ALL PLANNING TO MEET UP SOMEWERE TO MEET UP AT AND A TIME AND PLACE TO ROLL OUT TOGETHER


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Jun 25 2010, 11:32 PM~17890963
> *good seeing and talking to every one
> thanx to all the HxA clubs and solo ryderz that make it happen
> and all the clubs and solo ryderz from all over L.A. who come down to kick it, much respect
> ...


all da flicks looking nice smiley.


----------



## R53chev (Jun 8, 2010)

:_wow:nice pics thx!! Lil smiley :cheesy:_


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

NEXT KICK BACK @ THE HOT SPOT:biggrin: 
PLACE: ALBERTSON'S PARKING LOT
TIME: 7:00PM UNTIL ????????
DATE: JULY 9TH,2010  
CALLING ALL CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS, AND FRIENDS TOO COME OUT
AND ENJOY THE BEAUTIFUL SUMMER NIGHT @ THE HOT SPOT :biggrin: 
SO GET OFF OF WORK FRIDAY AND WIPE THE RIDE DOWN & COME
CHILL WITH US :biggrin:


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZEKE_@Jun 26 2010, 09:38 PM~17896415
> *all da flicks looking nice smiley.
> *


thnx homie


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by R53chev_@Jun 26 2010, 10:02 PM~17896583
> * :wow:nice pics thx!! Lil smiley :cheesy:
> *



ur welcome my pleaser


----------



## R53chev (Jun 8, 2010)

:biggrin:any pics from last nite?


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by R53chev_@Jun 27 2010, 02:46 PM~17899942
> *:biggrin:any pics from last nite?
> *


check the hollywood blvd cruise night thread


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

HARBOR PARK PICNIC ...4TH OF JULY ...LETS ALL BBQ AND BRING OUT THOSE 
RIDES ....WHO'S DOWN???????


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

to the top!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

BUMP....TTT


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

TTT FOR THE HARBOR :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

~TTMFT~ :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jun 26 2010, 11:27 PM~17896726
> *~TTMFT~ :biggrin:*


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

HARBOR PARK PICNIC ...4TH OF JULY ...LETS ALL BBQ AND BRING OUT THOSE 
RIDES ....WHO'S DOWN???????


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jun 26 2010, 06:23 AM~17891767
> *TRAFICC CC IN THE HOUSE :biggrin:
> THANKS FOR SHARING THE PICS BRO
> *




    



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS CAR CLUB PRESENT" PROJECT ACHIEVE CAR SHOW
Date: Sunday, July 11, 2010 
Time: 9:00am - 2:00pm 
Location: Queens Wharf Restaurant 
Street: 555 pico 
City/Town: Long Beach, CA 
View Map 

Description .VISION QUEST & EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS CAR CLUB PRESENT" PROJECT ACHIEVE CAR SHOW"...BENEFITING THE HOMELESS....
COME OUT BY THE OCEAN AND ENJOY THE DAY..HELP US RAISE MONEY TO HELP THE HOMELESS..PLENTY OF ROOM.. MOVE IN 7AM-9AM SHOW 9AM TILL 2PM
ENTRY FEE IS $20
LOCATED @
Queens Wharf Restaurant
555 Pico Ave, Long Beach, CA 90802 
FOR MORE INFO CALL 562 225 7490 JUNIOR..

LOTS OF BEST OF CLASSES....


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by visionquest23_@Jul 1 2010, 06:33 PM~17939923
> *EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS CAR CLUB PRESENT" PROJECT ACHIEVE CAR SHOW
> Date: Sunday, July 11, 2010
> Time: 9:00am - 2:00pm
> ...


----------



## ESELILREBEL (Aug 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jun 26 2010, 11:27 PM~17896726
> *NEXT KICK BACK @ THE HOT SPOT:biggrin:
> PLACE: ALBERTSON'S PARKING LOT
> TIME: 7:00PM UNTIL ????????
> ...


T.T.MF.T TO ALL DA HOMIES IN DA BIG HARBOR AREA WILL BE BACK IN TOWN ALL NEXT WEEK WILL DEFINATELY STOP BY AND CHECK IT OUT CANT WAIT.


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESELILREBEL_@Jul 2 2010, 03:47 AM~17943095
> *T.T.MF.T TO ALL DA HOMIES IN DA BIG HARBOR AREA WILL BE BACK IN TOWN ALL NEXT WEEK WILL DEFINATELY STOP BY AND CHECK IT OUT CANT WAIT.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TGIF TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@Jul 2 2010, 09:31 AM~17944512
> *TGIF TTMFT :biggrin:
> *


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

Who is going to need a box dis weekend? :roflmao:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Jul 3 2010, 11:51 AM~17953100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ILL TAKE ONE :biggrin:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

BUMP~~~~~~~~~~~~TTT~~~~~~~~~~~~~TFB


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jun 26 2010, 11:27 PM~17896726
> *THIS FRIDAY @ THE HOT SPOT :biggrin:*


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 6 2010, 02:10 PM~17974514
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>LINK TO TOPIC*
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=522174&st=180
> [/b]


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

*TTMFT for the HOT SPOT*


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TO THE TOP :run:


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

:biggrin:  TTT


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jun 26 2010, 11:27 PM~17896726
> *NEXT KICK BACK @ THE HOT SPOT:biggrin:
> PLACE: ALBERTSON'S PARKING LOT
> TIME: 7:00PM UNTIL ????????
> ...



~TTMFT~ 7:00PM FRIDAY NIGHT @ <span style=\'color:red\'>THE HOT SPOT :biggrin:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jul 6 2010, 08:49 PM~17978438
> *~TTMFT~ 7:00PM FRIDAY NIGHT @ THE HOT SPOT :biggrin:
> *







:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@Jul 6 2010, 09:37 PM~17979050
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


SEE YOU THERE BRO


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@Jul 7 2010, 10:58 AM~17982881
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP BRO :biggrin: HOWS THE KICKBACK GOIN OVER THERE?


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jun 26 2010, 11:27 PM~17896726
> *~TTMFT~ :biggrin:*


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

~TTMFT~


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jul 7 2010, 03:20 PM~17984401
> *WHAT UP BRO :biggrin: HOWS THE KICKBACK GOIN OVER THERE?
> *


'
What's up homie. The kick back was kinda slow for a while, but it looks like it's starting to crack again :thumbsup:


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@Jul 7 2010, 07:00 PM~17986911
> *'
> What's up homie. The kick back was kinda slow for a while, but it looks like it's starting to crack again :thumbsup:
> *


THATS COOL....SAME HERE. BUT ITS PICKING UP ALSO :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sicksurside+Jul 7 2010, 08:30 PM~17987901-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD LOOKING DEVO


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jul 8 2010, 06:28 PM~17996003
> *WHAT UP BRO
> 
> GOOD LOOKING DEVO
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: ''J U L Y 9 TH!!!'' STARTS BETWEEN 6 & 6:30!! HOPE EVERYONE CAN MAKE IT!!! 
[/quote]


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jun 26 2010, 11:27 PM~17896726
> *SEE EVERYONE TONIGHT @ THE HOT SPOT :biggrin:*


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

IT'S FRIDAY!!!! YEAH!!!!! :boink: :boink: :boink: :yes: :yes:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@Jul 9 2010, 04:53 AM~18000349
> *IT'S FRIDAY!!!! YEAH!!!!! :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@Jul 9 2010, 03:53 AM~18000349
> *IT'S FRIDAY!!!! YEAH!!!!! :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

TTT FOR THE HARBOR AREA SPOT! :h5: :h5: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Jul 9 2010, 10:06 AM~18002059
> *TTT FOR THE HARBOR AREA SPOT! :h5:  :h5:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:
> *


x2


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

I'll be there on my bike. :biggrin: Nah for real....


----------



## ESELILREBEL (Aug 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jun 26 2010, 11:27 PM~17896726
> *T.T.T. FOR DA HARBOR AREA RIDERS  CANT WAIT TILL TONITE WILL BE OUT DER CHECKING OUT THE SPOT *


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Jul 9 2010, 10:06 AM~18002059
> *T.T.T. FOR DA HARBOR AREA RIDERS  CANT WAIT TILL TONITE WILL BE OUT DER CHECKING OUT THE SPOT
> *


SEE YOU THERE BRO


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

ON MY WAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE CRUISE NIGHT!!!!!!!!


----------



## ESELILREBEL (Aug 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@Jul 9 2010, 11:04 PM~18008293
> *HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE CRUISE NIGHT!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


X2 THE SPOT IS THE SHIIIT  WILL POST UP PICS IN A FEW MIN


----------



## ESELILREBEL (Aug 11, 2008)




----------



## ESELILREBEL (Aug 11, 2008)




----------



## ESELILREBEL (Aug 11, 2008)

SORRY IF DA PICTURES LOOK BLURRY TOOK DEM WITH MY PHONE


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hell razer+Jul 9 2010, 11:04 PM~18008293-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BRO FOR COMMIN OUT


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESELILREBEL_@Jul 9 2010, 11:25 PM~18008444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BRO FOR POSTING UP PICS


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

BIG THANKS FOR ALL THE CLUBS,SOLO RIDERZ,AND FRIENDS WHO
CAME OUT LASTNIGHT AND CHILLED WITH US @ THE HOT SPOT  
HOPE TOO SEE EVERYONE @ THE NEXT KICK BACK  
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TOO ALL YOU GUYS WHO MAKE THIS
SPOT CRACKING......THANK YOU AND KEEP RIDIN


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESELILREBEL_@Jul 9 2010, 11:30 PM~18008475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## ESELILREBEL (Aug 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jul 10 2010, 09:03 AM~18009926
> *
> THANKS BRO FOR COMMIN OUT
> *


 CANT WAIT TILL THE NEXT TIME I COME DOWN AGAIN KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK ON KEEPING THE SPOT CRACKIN :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESELILREBEL_@Jul 10 2010, 09:03 PM~18013858
> * CANT WAIT TILL THE NEXT TIME I COME DOWN AGAIN KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK ON KEEPING THE SPOT CRACKIN :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sicksurside_@Jul 11 2010, 01:08 PM~18017493
> *:thumbsup:
> *


WHAT UP BRO


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESELILREBEL_@Jul 10 2010, 12:25 AM~18008444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESELILREBEL_@Jul 10 2010, 12:28 AM~18008465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jul 11 2010, 03:19 PM~18018324
> *WHAT UP BRO
> *


NOTHING MUCH HOMIE CRUIZE NIGHT STILL CRACKIN :biggrin: SEE YOU IN 2 WEEKS :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sicksurside_@Jul 12 2010, 07:42 PM~18029850
> *NOTHING MUCH HOMIE CRUIZE NIGHT STILL CRACKIN :biggrin:  SEE YOU IN 2 WEEKS :thumbsup:
> *


SOUNDZ GOOD BRO  SEE YA IN 2 WEEKS


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@Jul 13 2010, 09:39 AM~18034592
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jul 10 2010, 09:03 AM~18009926
> * I SEE YOU GETTIN YOUR GAS HOP ON
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

Special Thanks To : *Cool Image Water * Team Maliuumai
*Paradise Tinting *Cajunswamp * Simply Hawaiian
* HANA HOU BAR *Slim Concept Weight Control (SimplyHWN.com)
* Bruddah"s Hawaiian Food *Golden Care Medical Registry
* Executive Adjusters INC. *Manny's Rooter Services


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Jul 14 2010, 03:30 PM~18046710
> ** <span style=\'color:red\'>Bruddah"s Hawaiian Food  </span>*Golden Care Medical Registry
> * Executive Adjusters INC.  *Manny's Rooter Services</span>
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
THATS THE BOMB RIGHT THERE UCE :biggrin:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Jul 14 2010, 04:30 PM~18046710
> * Special Thanks To :          *Cool Image Water            * Team Maliuumai
> *Paradise Tinting                *Cajunswamp                    * Simply Hawaiian
> * HANA HOU BAR                *Slim Concept Weight Control  (SimplyHWN.com)
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

KICK BACK @ THE HOT SPOT :biggrin: 
PLACE: ALBERTSON'S PARKING LOT
TIME: 7:00PM UNTIL ?????????
DATE: JULY 23,2010
CALLING ALL CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS,AND FRIENDS TOO COME
AND ENJOY THE HARBOR AREA NIGHT WITH US. GOOD PLACE TOO
CHILL AND MEET OTHER RIDERZ FROM ALL OVER :biggrin:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@Jul 16 2010, 09:12 AM~18060908
> *TTT :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


X2...WHAT UP DEVO


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

TTT!!!!


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jul 17 2010, 03:51 PM~18069826
> *X2...WHAT UP DEVO
> *


WASSUP BRO


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:thumbsup: uffin:  :roflmao:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

I need to roll one of these days.....TTT


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 310~SFCC_@Jul 19 2010, 05:45 AM~18080541
> *I need to roll one of these days.....TTT
> *


YESSIRRRRRRR......COME BY FRIDAY AND SAY WHAT UP!


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jul 16 2010, 06:31 AM~18060076
> *ITS ON THIS FRIDAY @ THE HOT SPOT :biggrin:*


----------



## PMPDIRN (Dec 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Jan 16 2010, 11:33 PM~16314232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cool ride..


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

~GOIN DOWN THIS FRIDAY @ THE HOT SPOT~ :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jul 16 2010, 06:31 AM~18060076
> *KICK BACK @ THE HOT SPOT :biggrin:
> PLACE: ALBERTSON'S PARKING LOT
> TIME: 7:00PM UNTIL ?????????
> ...


~YESSSSSIRRRRRRRR~


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jul 19 2010, 08:28 PM~18087751
> *~GOIN DOWN THIS FRIDAY @ THE HOT SPOT~ :biggrin:
> *





:0 :0 :0 :0 



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@Jul 19 2010, 09:39 PM~18088662
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


SEE YOU THERE BRO :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

~TTMFT~ :biggrin:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

***********THIS SATURDAY*************


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Jul 20 2010, 02:12 PM~18094079
> ************THIS SATURDAY*************
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

TTT FOR THE FRIDAY NIGHT SPOT....AND THE BOMB ASS WEATHER! :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## CHOK310 (Jul 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEVO+Jul 21 2010, 09:14 AM~18101553-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jul 20 2010, 05:43 AM~18090555
> *SEE YOU THERE BRO :biggrin:
> *




   

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

Almost Friday :boink: :boink:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@Jul 22 2010, 03:39 AM~18109716
> *Almost Friday :boink:  :boink:
> *


YESSIRRRR.......YOU WAS UP LATE OR YOU WOKE UP EARLY :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jul 16 2010, 06:31 AM~18060076
> *~TOMORROW @ THE HOT SPOT 7:00PM~*


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jul 22 2010, 04:43 PM~18115369
> *~TOMORROW @ THE HOT SPOT 7:00PM~
> *


 :0 ill try n make it, but...........i gotta meet up w an out of towner for someones parts  


























:biggrin: sup spanx


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 22 2010, 05:31 PM~18115781
> *:0 ill try n make it, but...........i gotta meet up w an out of towner for someones parts
> :biggrin: sup spanx
> *


LOL....WHAT UP BRO :biggrin: 
WAITING ON MY SURPRISE COMMIN FROM VEGAS


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

ITS FRIDAY :biggrin:


----------



## Lowriderz X-press (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jul 16 2010, 06:31 AM~18060076
> *~TONIGHT @ THE HOT SPOT 7:00PM~*


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jul 22 2010, 07:56 AM~18110261
> *YESSIRRRR.......YOU WAS UP LATE OR YOU WOKE UP EARLY :biggrin:
> *


I go to work early...


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jul 22 2010, 10:52 PM~18119058
> *LOL....WHAT UP BRO :biggrin:
> WAITING ON MY SURPRISE COMMIN FROM VEGAS
> *


:yes: just talked to perm, their trip is still going down. they getn the cars ready for the hop! keep u posted homie, not sure what time its happening, later on at night i would assume to avoid traffic


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

2dtop


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

ON MY WAY TO THE SPOT SEE YOU GUYS THERE!!!!!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

cruised by a few minutes ago seen some nice rides a orangish yellow rag 73, red bomb coupe, white impala and a few other nice rides.

i might go back by and check it out.


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 23 2010, 08:22 PM~18126756
> *cruised by a few minutes ago seen some nice rides a orangish yellow rag 73, red bomb coupe, white impala and a few other nice rides.
> 
> i might go back by and check it out.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

PICTURES :drama:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Jul 25 2010, 02:52 PM~18137313
> *PICTURES :drama:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jul 25 2010, 07:51 PM~18139007
> *X2 :biggrin:
> *



X85


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Jul 25 2010, 03:52 PM~18137313
> *PICTURES :drama:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

MY CAMERA's BATTERY DIED OUT   ANY BODY ELSE TOOK ANY PICS!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@Jul 26 2010, 07:03 PM~18147370
> *MY CAMERA's BATTERY DIED OUT     ANY BODY ELSE TOOK ANY PICS!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

~TTT~ :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

NEXT KICK BACK @ THE HOT SPOT ON FRIDAY
PLACE: ALBERTSON'S PARKING LOT
TIME: 7:00PM UNTIL ???????
DATE: AUG.6TH,2010 :biggrin: 
CALLING ALL CLUBS,SOLO RIDERZ AND FRIENDS TOO COME AND CHILL WITH US
@ THE HOT SPOT IN THE CITY OF CARSON :biggrin: THEN PULL THE RIDES OUT
SATURDAY AND CRUIZE DOWN HOLLYWOOD


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jul 28 2010, 06:04 PM~18167265
> *NEXT KICK BACK @ THE HOT SPOT ON FRIDAY
> PLACE: ALBERTSON'S PARKING LOT
> TIME: 7:00PM UNTIL ???????
> ...







:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

TTT~~~~~~~~~~~~BUMP~~~~~~~~~~~TFB


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

TTT!!!


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hell razer+Jul 28 2010, 09:50 PM~18169947-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE BUMP BRO!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

DON'T FORGET THE COUNTS CAR SHOW AT CARSON CIVIC CENTER TOMORROW AT 7:00 AM LET'S GIVE THEM SUPPORT


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Jul 30 2010, 09:58 PM~18190789
> *DON'T FORGET THE COUNTS CAR SHOW AT CARSON CIVIC CENTER TOMORROW AT 7:00 AM LET'S GIVE THEM SUPPORT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jul 28 2010, 06:04 PM~18167265
> *GOING DOWN THIS FRIDAY @ THE HOT SPOT :biggrin:*


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

~TTMFT~ :biggrin:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

~TTT~ :biggrin:


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

*Hollywood cruise night
When: Every Saturday
Time: 8:30 pm
Place: Fresh food market parking lot. (On sunset and western)

In & out is getting to packed it’s time to move on to a bigger place for everyone can chill and cruise. Keep it flowing.. 
Check out the subject Hollywood cruise night on this website for more info and picture’s*


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@Aug 2 2010, 07:52 PM~18211601
> *Hollywood cruise night
> When: Every Saturday
> Time: 8:30 pm
> ...


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jul 28 2010, 06:04 PM~18167265
> *NEXT KICK BACK @ THE HOT SPOT ON FRIDAY
> PLACE: ALBERTSON'S PARKING LOT
> TIME: 7:00PM UNTIL ???????
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

what it do?
Aug. 22, ??????  
what to do what to do?  
i heard theirs 2 events


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Aug 4 2010, 09:24 PM~18232169
> * what it do?
> Aug. 22, ??????
> what to do what to do?
> ...


SANTA FE DAM AND WHATS THE OTHER ONE :biggrin:


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Aug 4 2010, 08:28 PM~18232202
> *SANTA FE DAM AND WHATS THE OTHER ONE :biggrin:
> *


i heard jus rumors
that theirs somethintg in pedro @ point fermin thrown by The Legends.
heard any thing?


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Aug 4 2010, 09:39 PM~18232314
> *i heard jus rumors
> that theirs somethintg in pedro @ point fermin thrown by The Legends.
> heard any thing?
> *


I WILL CHECK ON THAT I THINK IT IS TRU. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Aug 4 2010, 09:39 PM~18232314
> *i heard jus rumors
> that theirs somethintg in pedro @ point fermin thrown by The Legends.
> heard any thing?
> *


VAMOS :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Aug 4 2010, 08:42 PM~18232347
> *VAMOS  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


i wanna do sum thang,i need that cruisin fix


----------



## "TRUTH" (Aug 3, 2010)

ttt


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jul 28 2010, 06:04 PM~18167265
> *SEE EVERYONE TOMORROW @ THE HOT SPOT :biggrin:*


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jul 28 2010, 06:04 PM~18167265
> *NEXT KICK BACK @ THE HOT SPOT ON FRIDAY
> PLACE: ALBERTSON'S PARKING LOT
> TIME: 7:00PM UNTIL ???????
> ...


ITS FRIDAY :h5: :h5: :rimshot: :rimshot: :run: :run: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Aug 6 2010, 05:57 PM~18248176
> *ITS FRIDAY :h5:  :h5:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :run:  :run:  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

ANYBODY HOME


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

*Hollywood cruise night
When: Every Saturday
Time: 8:30 pm
Place: Fresh food market parking lot. (On sunset and western)*


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Aug 6 2010, 10:01 PM~18249481
> * ANYBODY HOME
> *


 :dunno: :nicoderm:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Aug 9 2010, 07:57 PM~18269924
> *:dunno:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :scrutinize: :nicoderm: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

WHAT UP BRUTHAS


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Aug 11 2010, 07:08 PM~18288723
> *WHAT UP BRUTHAS
> *


whats up Spanx!
havent been out their i got busy.
how goes it everybody ttt


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61+Aug 11 2010, 08:34 PM~18288948-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TRAFFIC IN THE HOUSE :biggrin: WHAT UP BRO


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

so is it poppin tonight at albertsons


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Aug 13 2010, 07:23 PM~18304990
> *so is it poppin tonight at albertsons
> *


next friday :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

PLACE: ALBERTSON'S PARKING LOT
TIME: 7:30 UNTIL ??????????
DATE: AUG. 20TH 2010
CALLING ALL CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS AND FRIENDS TOO COME AND 
ENJOY THE FRIDAY NIGHT WITH US @ THE HOT SPOT. BRING YOUR RIDE
AND FAMILY AND GET YOUR GRUBB ON AT THE LOCAL EATERIES OR EVEN
THE HOMIE WITH THE ROLLING BBQ GRILLS ON THE BACK OF HIS TRUCK :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

GOOD MORNING BRUTHAS :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

~TTMFT~ :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Aug 15 2010, 09:14 AM~18313126
> *~THIS FRIDAY~ :biggrin:*


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

BBQ...SOUNDS GOOD. ..LETS DO THIS HOMIES...SEE EVERYONE FRIDAY NIGHT. .


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

Haven't Ben out there in a while. Il try and make it out there this Friday


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Aug 17 2010, 10:01 AM~18331752
> *Haven't Ben out there in a while. Il try and make it out there this Friday
> *


KOOL :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/TOGETHER%20CRUISE%20NIGHT%20NEW.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
 AUG, 27 2O10!! STARTS BETWEEN 6 - 6:30!! LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOO ALL CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOO.  :biggrin:


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Aug 7 2010, 09:25 AM~18251590
> *:biggrin:
> *


qvo louie?.im putting a 700 tranny on my ride should be ready soon .getting it ready to hit harbor area cruise. :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOU


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by guss68imp_@Aug 18 2010, 09:14 AM~18342237
> *qvo louie?.im putting a 700 tranny on my ride should be ready soon .getting it ready to hit harbor area cruise. :biggrin:
> *


cool we will see you here guss :biggrin:


----------



## elsmiley (May 26, 2010)

AZTEC FAMILY WELL BE THERE ON FRIDAY


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@Aug 18 2010, 09:24 PM~18349003
> *
> *


WHATS UP HELL RAZER. :biggrin:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Aug 19 2010, 08:45 PM~18357497
> *WHATS UP HELL RAZER. :biggrin:
> *




Q'VOLE BIG LOUU


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uJuRnLS7kQ




CHECK THIS OUT!!!!!


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@Aug 19 2010, 09:20 PM~18357866
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uJuRnLS7kQ
> CHECK THIS OUT!!!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HAVING FUN :biggrin:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Aug 19 2010, 09:30 PM~18357973
> *HAVING FUN  :biggrin:
> *




ooooo!!!!!!!!!!yyyyyeeeeaaahhhhh


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Aug 18 2010, 07:04 PM~18347343
> *cool we will see you here guss :biggrin:
> *


gracias


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@Aug 19 2010, 08:20 PM~18357866
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uJuRnLS7kQ
> CHECK THIS OUT!!!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


that was tight!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Aug 15 2010, 09:14 AM~18313126
> *ITS FRIDAY.....HOPE TOO SEE YA OUT THERE TONIGHT :biggrin:*


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

ttt 
cleaning the ride


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Aug 20 2010, 08:00 AM~18360983
> *that was tight!! :thumbsup:
> *





THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

4.JPG[/IMG]


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

thnx to all the people that showed up to support the spot.
its good seeing and talking to every one.
see u guy s next one :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

THERE'S GONNA BE A CRUISE NIGHT IN THE CITY OF VAN NUYS ON VAN NUYS BLVD AND BURANK ON SAT. AUG 28 AT 6PM; I WILL C U THERE' FOR MORE DETAILS GO TO THE SHOW AND EVENTS TOPICS


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Aug 21 2010, 09:44 AM~18368901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICTURES
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Aug 21 2010, 11:27 AM~18369793
> *NICE PICTURES
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thnx bigdog
these are the cruise i found localy
best of freinds-every friday blvd burger bell
together-friday 8/27 el monte
saterday nights hollywoodblvd
goodtimes saterday nights every 1ST saterday of the month9/4 next 1


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Aug 21 2010, 03:56 PM~18370866
> *thnx bigdog
> these are the  cruise i found localy
> best of freinds-every friday blvd burger bell
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Aug 21 2010, 09:44 AM~18368901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS BRO....THANKS FOR POSTING THEM UP


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

TOO ALL CLUBS SOLO RIDERS AND FRIENDS WE WILL BE HAVING OUR KICK
BACK EVERY FIRST FRIDAY OF THE MONTH FROM HERE ON OUT SO THAT WE
CAN SUPPORT OTHER CLUBS CRUIZE NIGHT ON FRIDAY.


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Aug 22 2010, 10:37 AM~18375515
> *TOO ALL CLUBS SOLO RIDERS AND FRIENDS WE WILL BE HAVING OUR KICK
> BACK EVERY FIRST OF THE MONTH FROM HERE ON OUT SO THAT WE
> CAN SUPPORT OTHER CLUBS CRUIZE NIGHT ON FRIDAY.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Aug 22 2010, 09:37 AM~18375515
> *TOO ALL CLUBS SOLO RIDERS AND FRIENDS WE WILL BE HAVING OUR KICK
> BACK EVERY FIRST FRIDAY OF THE MONTH FROM HERE ON OUT SO THAT WE
> CAN SUPPORT OTHER CLUBS CRUIZE NIGHT ON FRIDAY.
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harbor area 64 rag_@Aug 23 2010, 02:19 PM~18385282
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## R53chev (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice pictures homie, you should do this for a living.


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Aug 22 2010, 10:37 AM~18375515
> *TOO ALL CLUBS SOLO RIDERS AND FRIENDS WE WILL BE HAVING OUR KICK
> BACK EVERY FIRST FRIDAY OF THE MONTH FROM HERE ON OUT SO THAT WE
> CAN SUPPORT OTHER CLUBS CRUIZE NIGHT ON FRIDAY.
> *


~ttmft~


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/TOGETHER%20CRUISE%20NIGHT%20NEW.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
 AUG, 27 2O10!! STARTS BETWEEN 6 - 6:30!! LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOO ALL CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOO. 









[/quote]


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Aug 22 2010, 10:37 AM~18375515
> *~SEPTEMBER 3RD 2010 @ 7:30 PM~ :biggrin:*


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Aug 25 2010, 04:44 PM~18405436
> *~SEPTEMBER 3RD 2010 @ 7:30 PM~ :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU+Aug 25 2010, 07:26 PM~18406958-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP BRO


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

~TTT~ :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Aug 22 2010, 10:37 AM~18375515
> *HOPE TOO SEE EVERYONE THIS FRIDAY @ THE HOT SPOT :biggrin:*


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Aug 25 2010, 04:44 PM~18405436
> *~SEPTEMBER 3RD 2010 @ 7:30 PM~ :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :h5: :h5: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Aug 26 2010, 06:05 AM~18410051
> *WHAT UP BIG LOUU :biggrin:
> WHAT UP BRO
> *




WHAT'S UP BIG SPANX!!!!!


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@Aug 31 2010, 08:16 PM~18455888
> *WHAT'S UP BIG SPANX!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


WHAT UP BRO :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Aug 22 2010, 10:37 AM~18375515
> *~TTMFT~ :biggrin:*


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Sep 1 2010, 04:12 PM~18463091
> *WHAT UP BRO :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Aug 25 2010, 04:44 PM~18405436
> *~ttmft~ *


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CARLITOS WAY, CadillacSak


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

ITS FRIDAY :biggrin: :h5: :h5: :run: :run: :boink: :boink: :rimshot:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

SEE EVERYONE THERE....... :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Aug 21 2010, 10:34 AM~18368848
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTMFT uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

HERD IT AINT HAPPING NO MORE SUP


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG AL 310_@Sep 5 2010, 10:26 PM~18495550
> *HERD IT AINT HAPPING NO MORE SUP
> *


WE STILL HAVING IT BUT ONCE A MONTH ONLY!
LAST 3 TIMES WE HAD IT , IT WASNT LOOKING TO GOOD  
SO WILL GIVE HER A GO ON OCTOBER 1ST 2010!
IF NOT ENOUGH RIDES THEN WE'LL JUST CALL IT


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOU


----------



## elsmiley (May 26, 2010)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## AZ_GhettoQueen (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

BUMP~~~~~~~~~~~~TTT~~~~~~~~~~~~~~TFB


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Sep 9 2010, 11:17 AM~18524485
> *BUMP~~~~~~~~~~~~TTT~~~~~~~~~~~~~~TFB
> *


X10000000000000000000000 :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

so whens the next date for this event?


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

KICK BACK @ THE HOT SPOT :biggrin: 
PLACE: ALBERTSON'S PARKING LOT
TIME: 7:30PM UNTIL ???????
DATE: OCTOBER 1ST, 2010
CALLING ALL CLUBS SOLO RIDERS AND FRIENDS TOO COME CHILL WITH US
OUT HERE @ THE HOT SPOT :biggrin: HOPE TOO SEE EVERYONE THERE


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Sep 10 2010, 06:55 AM~18532326
> *KICK BACK @ THE HOT SPOT :biggrin:
> PLACE: ALBERTSON'S PARKING LOT
> TIME: 7:30PM UNTIL ???????
> ...


 :biggrin: TTMF  T


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@Sep 10 2010, 10:34 PM~18538749
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHATS UP ROLANDO :biggrin:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

Not much working on my lowlow changing it up hope all is well on your end much love and respect Rolo


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@Sep 11 2010, 06:51 AM~18539974
> *Not much working on my lowlow changing it up hope all is well on your end much love and respect Rolo
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Sep 10 2010, 05:55 AM~18532326
> *KICK BACK @ THE HOT SPOT :biggrin:
> PLACE: ALBERTSON'S PARKING LOT
> TIME: 7:30PM UNTIL ???????
> ...


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/TOGETHER%20CRUISE%20NIGHT%20NEW.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
 SEPT 24 2O10!! STARTS BETWEEN 6 - 6:30!! LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOO ALL CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOO. 
[/quote]


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOU


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOU


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Sep 20 2010, 01:56 PM~18612717
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Sep 12 2010, 04:19 PM~18548909
> *
> *


:wave: i need to try n make it out to the hot spot again soon dogg..................just been too busy lately


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

LETS KICK THIS SPOT UP AGAIN HOMIES, WHAT DO U GUYS THINK ABOUT THIS COMING FRIDAY. ...10-22-10....


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

-------------HARBOR AREA KICK BACK SPOT----------

PLACE: WINGSTOP PARKING LOT 

DATE: FRIDAY OCT 22, 2010 

TIME: 7:00PM TILL ??????

ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME TOO JOIN US .....


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

-------------HARBOR AREA KICK BACK SPOT----------

PLACE: WINGSTOP PARKING LOT 

DATE: FRIDAY OCT 22, 2010 

TIME: 7:00PM TILL ??????

ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME TOO JOIN US .....


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

-------------HARBOR AREA KICK BACK SPOT----------

PLACE: WINGSTOP PARKING LOT 

DATE: FRIDAY OCT 22, 2010 

TIME: 7:00PM TILL ??????

ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME TOO JOIN US .....


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

-------------HARBOR AREA KICK BACK SPOT----------

PLACE: WINGSTOP PARKING LOT 

DATE: FRIDAY OCT 22, 2010 

TIME: 7:00PM TILL ??????

ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME TOO JOIN US .....


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Aug 21 2010, 10:34 AM~18368848
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

-------------HARBOR AREA KICK BACK SPOT----------

PLACE: WINGSTOP PARKING LOT 

DATE: FRIDAY OCT 22, 2010 

TIME: 7:00PM TILL ??????

ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME TOO JOIN US .....  





>





> :thumbsup:





> :thumbsup:





>





>





>





>





>





>





>





>


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Oct 21 2010, 05:16 AM~18868600
> *TTMFT
> *


q pasa streetyle cc


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Oct 21 2010, 05:28 PM~18873362
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


SEE YOU GUYS THERE :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I Am Legend_@Oct 21 2010, 05:43 PM~18873445
> *q pasa streetyle cc
> *


Q-VO HOMIE, HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS THERE...


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

-------------HARBOR AREA KICK BACK SPOT----------

PLACE: WINGSTOP PARKING LOT 

DATE: FRIDAY OCT 22, 2010 

TIME: 7:00PM TILL ??????

ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME TOO JOIN US .....


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Oct 21 2010, 10:05 PM~18875954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Oct 20 2010, 06:12 PM~18863798
> *-------------HARBOR AREA KICK BACK SPOT----------
> 
> PLACE: WINGSTOP PARKING LOT
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

WHATS GOING DWN 4 NEW YEARS  HARBOR PARK AGAIN? :thumbsup: OR :thumbsdown:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Oct 22 2010, 02:24 PM~18881488
> *
> *


SUP HOMIE, HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS THERE TONIGHT. :cheesy:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Oct 22 2010, 02:27 PM~18881529
> *WHATS GOING DWN 4 NEW YEARS  HARBOR PARK AGAIN? :thumbsup: OR :thumbsdown:
> *


SENDING U A PM BROTHER, U ROLLING TONIGHT.


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Oct 22 2010, 01:27 PM~18881529
> *WHATS GOING DWN 4 NEW YEARS  HARBOR PARK AGAIN? :thumbsup: OR :thumbsdown:
> *


HARBOR PARK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

Not trying to sepr8 the LR community its just a drag to get up at 5am N drive 45 min away to kick it just my 2 cents


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Oct 22 2010, 07:57 PM~18884408
> *Not trying to sepr8 the LR community its just a drag to get up at 5am N drive 45 min away to kick it just my 2 cents
> *


x73


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Oct 22 2010, 08:57 PM~18884408
> *Not trying to sepr8 the LR community its just a drag to get up at 5am N drive 45 min away to kick it just my 2 cents
> *



X68--X74


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Oct 22 2010, 02:27 PM~18881529
> *WHATS GOING DWN 4 NEW YEARS  HARBOR PARK AGAIN? :thumbsup: OR :thumbsdown:
> *



TTT FOR HARBOR PARK ON NEW YEARS.


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

:tears: :tears: Remember when we use to get together on Friday nights, good people from all over L.A. county would show up to represent. The cops were pretty much cool about us kicking it, and i never heared of anyone getting in any kind of drama, not even an argument,,,,, clean rides, good people, good atmosphere, SURE WAS FUN. :tears: :tears:


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

Why what happen?? It stopped huh? I pass by and never see anyone,


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Oct 22 2010, 06:57 PM~18884408
> *Not trying to sepr8 the LR community its just a drag to get up at 5am N drive 45 min away to kick it just my 2 cents
> *



Its alright if they come down our way :biggrin: what up E :wave: :wave:


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

Brandon, i wish i had an answer you. I really do.


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harbor area 64 rag_@Dec 7 2010, 02:46 PM~19265106
> *Brandon, i wish i had an answer you. I really do.
> *


Once the 57 comes out we'll start it up again :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harbor area 64 rag+Dec 7 2010, 03:36 PM~19265005-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DONT TRIP HOMIES...WITH THE WEATHER BEING FUCKED UP.....I FIGURE WE START THIS THING BACK UP IN THE SPRING TIME!


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

SO GET YOUR RIDES READY WE GONNA GET THE HOT SPOT CRACKING AGAIN
FOR THE 2011 YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harbor area 64 rag_@Dec 7 2010, 03:36 PM~19265005
> *:tears:  :tears:  Remember when we use to get together on Friday nights, good people from all over L.A. county would show up to represent. The cops were pretty much cool about us kicking it, and i never heared of anyone getting in any kind of drama, not even an argument,,,,, clean rides, good people, good atmosphere, SURE WAS FUN.  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

*I wanted to welcome everyone to the USO'S family 2nd annual toy run on December 11, 2010 from 12:00-3:00 PM. If you have any questions feel free to message me. *


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

WE GOT A COUPLE CHAPTERS DOWN AN COMING NEW YEARS DAY


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Dec 10 2010, 11:41 PM~19298866
> *I wanted to welcome everyone to the USO'S family 2nd annual toy run on December 11, 2010 from 12:00-3:00 PM. If you have any questions feel free to message me.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Dec 8 2010, 08:49 PM~19278444
> *HARBOR PARK AGAIN THIS YEAR WITH A CRUZ JUST LIKE LAST YEAR TO THE COAST :h5:*


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1+Jan 16 2010, 11:54 PM~16314377-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Dec 7 2010, 07:24 PM~19266642
> *DONT TRIP HOMIES...WITH THE WEATHER BEING FUCKED UP.....I FIGURE WE START THIS THING BACK UP IN THE SPRING TIME!
> *


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Dec 16 2010, 07:24 PM~19347140
> *HARBOR PARK AGAIN THIS YEAR WITH A CRUZ JUST LIKE LAST YEAR TO THE COAST  :h5:
> *


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

Harbor Area Hustlin


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

Forget about Snoop Dogg, I rather see more pics of HARBOR AREA HUSTLIN


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harbor area 64 rag_@Dec 21 2010, 10:30 PM~19390270
> *Forget about Snoop Dogg, I rather see more pics of HARBOR AREA HUSTLIN
> *


USO CRAZY :biggrin:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Dec 7 2010, 07:26 PM~19266662
> *SO GET YOUR RIDES READY WE GONNA GET THE HOT SPOT CRACKING AGAIN
> FOR THE 2011 YEAR :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Dec 7 2010, 06:26 PM~19266662
> *SO GET YOUR RIDES READY WE GONNA GET THE HOT SPOT CRACKING AGAIN
> FOR THE 2011 YEAR :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTT


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT



LETS BRING THIS BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

HAPPY NEW YEARS HXA


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

IS IT GOING DOWN TONIGHT????


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Jan 14 2011, 11:58 AM~19595898
> *IS IT GOING DOWN TONIGHT????
> *


NOT TONIGHT.....OR AT LEAST NOT YET.. :nono: :nono:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

WE NEED TOO GET TOGETHER AND FIGURE A DATE AND TIME TO GET THE HOT SPOT CRACKING AGAIN


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 14 2011, 02:59 PM~19597727
> *WE NEED TOO GET TOGETHER AND FIGURE A DATE AND TIME TO GET THE HOT SPOT CRACKING AGAIN
> *






:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

2NIGHT WOULD OF BEEN GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

LETS DO THIS.....


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

DATE: JAN. 21 2011TIME: 6:00 TO ?????PLACE: ALBERTSONS PARKING LOT :biggrin: 
ITS THAT TIME TOO GET THE HOT SPOT CRACKING AGAIN :biggrin: 
CALLING ALL CAR CLUBS,SOLO RIDERZ AND FRIENDS TO COME
OUT AND KICK BACK....ALOT OF DIFFERENT FOOD SPOTS TOO 
ENJOY A NICE FAMILY DINNER...SO SHINE UP THE RIDES AND COME
OUT FRIDAY NIGHT IN THE HARBOR AREA


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

ITS GOING DOWN THIS FRIDAY THE 21ST 2011 6:00PM @ THE HOT SPOT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

CITY OF CARSON 90745 DOLORES AND SEPULVEDA BLVD. :biggrin: 
LETS GET THIS CRACKING :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 16 2011, 02:26 PM~19612762
> *~TTT~ :biggrin:*


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

The Classic Lowriders car club are holding it’s Cinco de Mayo Celebration /Car Show on Saturday , May- 7- 2011 from 10 a.m to 3 p.m. The event will include Folklorico Dance Performances, DJ, Food and Merchandise Booths. Come join us for a stroll down memory lane and get up close to the grand display of magnificent cars, trucks and Lowrider Bikes . Enter your vehicle or Lowrider Bike and perhaps you’ll win a terrific trophy. If you don’t have a lil’ deuce coupe, you can still enter the 50/50 raffle. Mark your calendar for classic cars, music, food and fun on Saturday, May 7th. 

Visit www.classicloweridercarclub.com for more info


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

EVIL SIDE C.C. ALL WAYS DOWN TO SUPPORT THE HARBOR AREA....


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sicksurside_@Jan 16 2011, 07:43 PM~19614770
> *EVIL SIDE C.C. ALL WAYS DOWN TO SUPPORT THE HARBOR AREA....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
SEE YA THERE FRIDAY :biggrin:


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

TTTMFT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX+Jan 16 2011, 02:26 PM~19612762-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP BRO!


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 16 2011, 08:05 PM~19614971
> *^^^^^^^^FRIDAY 21 2011 6:00 PM @ THE HOT SPOT ^^^^^^^^^:biggrin:
> 
> WHAT UP BRO!
> *


WHATS UP BIG HOMIE SEE U FRIDAY :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Jan 16 2011, 08:47 PM~19615443
> *WHATS UP BIG HOMIE SEE U FRIDAY  :biggrin:
> *


YESSSIRRRR


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 16 2011, 02:26 PM~19612762
> *DATE: JAN. 21 2011TIME: 6:00 TO ?????PLACE: ALBERTSONS PARKING LOT :biggrin:
> ITS THAT TIME TOO GET THE HOT SPOT CRACKING AGAIN :biggrin:
> CALLING ALL CAR CLUBS,SOLO RIDERZ AND FRIENDS TO COME
> ...


~~~~~~~~TTT~~~~~~~ :biggrin:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 16 2011, 02:29 PM~19612793
> *CITY OF CARSON 90745 DOLORES AND SEPULVEDA BLVD. :biggrin:
> LETS GET THIS CRACKING AGAIN :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hell razer+Jan 17 2011, 08:43 PM~19624831-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE THUMBS UP BRO  
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
FOR WESTBOUND CC FRIDAY @ P DOGS


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 16 2011, 03:28 PM~19612773
> *AS YOU KNOW WE ARE THROWING OUR OWN THIS FRIDAY @ PDOGS SO WE CANT MAKE IT BUT NEXT TIME WE SHOULD ROLL..... TTT*


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FERNANDOZ_@Jan 18 2011, 12:20 PM~19629990
> *AS YOU KNOW WE ARE THROWING OUR OWN THIS FRIDAY @ PDOGS SO WE CANT MAKE IT BUT NEXT TIME WE SHOULD ROLL..... TTT
> *


Likewise bro.....Its all good  Its just too keep the lowriding community active
by doing little kick backs here and there....Whether its here in the Harbor Area
or @ P Dogs we're letting the world know its all about the lowrider FAMILY and
how WE SHOW SUPPORT FOR EACHOTHER


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 18 2011, 01:44 PM~19630139
> *Likewise bro.....Its all good  Its just too keep the lowriding community active
> by doing little kick backs here and there....Whether its here in the Harbor Area
> or @ P Dogs we're letting the world know its all about the lowrider FAMILY and
> ...


x2 HOMIE'''''


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 16 2011, 02:26 PM~19612762
> *DATE: JAN. 21 2011TIME: 6:00 TO ?????PLACE: ALBERTSONS PARKING LOT :biggrin:
> ITS THAT TIME TOO GET THE HOT SPOT CRACKING AGAIN :biggrin:
> CALLING ALL CAR CLUBS,SOLO RIDERZ AND FRIENDS TO COME
> ...



ITS GOING DOWN THIS FRIDAY @ THE HOT SPOT :biggrin:
KICKIN BACK WITH ALL THE HOMIES FROM DIFFERNT CAR CLUBS AND ALITTLE
HOPPING TOO GET THE SPOT CRACKING......<span style=\'color:blue\'>ON ANOTHER NOTE IF YOU CAN'T
MAKE IT TOO THE HARBOR AREA WESTBOUND CC GOT A SPOT @ P DOGS


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

~TTMFT~ :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 19 2011, 11:13 AM~19638950
> *~TTMFT~ :biggrin:
> *


HAVE THE LS READY :cheesy:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA+Jan 19 2011, 11:25 AM~19639038-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 19 2011, 03:41 PM~19641031
> *IT WILL BE :biggrin:
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :0


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm down


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harbor area 64 rag_@Jan 19 2011, 08:20 PM~19643695
> *I'm down
> *


SEE YOU THERE BRO


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 16 2011, 02:26 PM~19612762
> *HARBOR AREA TTT~~~~~~~~~*


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

THAT'S RIGHT WILL BE THERE!


----------



## cadillacs4life (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 19 2011, 08:23 PM~19643724
> *~~~~~~~HARBOR AREA TTT~~~~~~~~~
> *



BIG WILL FROM HARBOR AREA DEVOTIONS WILL BE THERE


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER+Jan 19 2011, 08:25 PM~19643747-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
SEE YOU THERE WILL


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 16 2011, 02:26 PM~19612762
> *~~~~~~~~~~~~ttt~~~~~~~~~~~*


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

lets do this!!
was up big SPANX? hope all is well homie


----------



## cadillacs4life (Apr 9, 2005)

TTT ONCE AGAIN THIS IS THE PLACE TO KICK IT. NO HARASSMENT FROM THE SHERIFF'S JUST
A BUNCH OF LOWRIDERS CHILLEN. HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE.


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by urcarsux_@Jan 20 2011, 06:06 PM~19652248
> *TTT ONCE AGAIN THIS IS THE PLACE TO KICK IT. NO HARASSMENT FROM THE SHERIFF'S JUST
> A BUNCH OF LOWRIDERS CHILLEN. HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE.
> *


X310


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

KEEP IT AT THE MOTHER FUCKEN TOP H~A


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



SEE YOU GUYS THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit+Jan 20 2011, 08:12 PM~19654086-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SEE YOU THERE BRO!


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

BACK TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIES FROM THE HARBOR AREA :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 14 2011, 02:59 PM~19597727
> *WE NEED TOO GET TOGETHER AND FIGURE A DATE AND TIME TO GET THE HOT SPOT CRACKING AGAIN
> *


WHATS GOOD BIG SPANX :thumbsup: SEE YOU UP THERE BIG DAWG


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

*A BIG QVO TO ALL THE HOMIES IN THE H.X.A DOING THE DAMN THING...TTMFT...FROM THE 818 SIDE ONE LIFE C.C FAM SOUTHERN CALIFAS..*


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEVO+Jan 20 2011, 10:10 PM~19655488-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 16 2011, 02:26 PM~19612762
> *DATE: JAN. 21 2011TIME: 6:00 TO ?????PLACE: ALBERTSONS PARKING LOT :biggrin:
> ITS THAT TIME TOO GET THE HOT SPOT CRACKING AGAIN :biggrin:
> CALLING ALL CAR CLUBS,SOLO RIDERZ AND FRIENDS TO COME
> ...


~~~~~~~~~GOING DOWN TONIGHT @ THE HOT SPOT~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 16 2011, 02:29 PM~19612793
> *CITY OF CARSON 90745 DOLORES AND SEPULVEDA BLVD. :biggrin:
> LETS GET THIS CRACKING AGAIN :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 16 2011, 02:26 PM~19612762
> *~~~~~~~~~ttmft~~~~~~~~~~*


----------



## big al 54 (Feb 6, 2010)

IS THAT THE HOME DEPOT PARKING LOT


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

CANT WAIT TO GET OFF WORK AND GET SOME WING STOP. :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 19 2011, 02:41 PM~19641031
> *IT WILL BE :biggrin:
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


what cracking big spanx :wave: where driffter at ?


----------



## cadillacs4life (Apr 9, 2005)

*IT'S GOING DOWN TONIGHT IN THE HARBOR AREA!!!!![/B**]*


----------



## cadillacs4life (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big al 54_@Jan 21 2011, 12:17 PM~19659830
> *IS THAT THE HOME DEPOT PARKING LOT
> *



YES JUST ON THE OTHER SIDE. DOWN BY STAPES


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

TTT almost that time gotta get home and dust off the car for tonite


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

2 Members: SEMS87CUTT, Juice88


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

SEEING THE HOMIES AGAIN TONITE WAS  





TTT FOR THE HOMIES FROM STREETSTYLE ! GOOD HOP HOMIES :h5:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 22 2011, 12:04 AM~19664870
> *SEEING THE HOMIES AGAIN TONITE WAS
> TTT FOR THE HOMIES FROM STREETSTYLE !  GOOD HOP HOMIES :h5:
> *


  ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE SEE YOU NEXT WEEK :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

LETS DO THIS AGAIN NEXT FRIDAY HOMIES....IT WAS GOOD SEING EVERYONE :biggrin:


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

good seeing every one, had a good time


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

NICE PICS HOMIE


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

thanx to all the hoppers for putting on a show lookin good!!! :thumbsup: 













































:thumbsup: 
and thanx to all the car clubs and solo ryders that male it happen

















































































u can even bring ur dog!


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 21 2011, 11:02 PM~19665178
> *NICE PICS HOMIE
> *


thanx ur cars lookin good like always, especialy when its gettin up like it does


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Jan 22 2011, 12:06 AM~19665195
> *thanx ur cars lookin good like always, especialy when its gettin up like it does
> *


THANKS HOMIE! APPRECIATE THE KIND WORDS...........


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

IT WAS  TO SEE EVERYONE AT THE SPOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Jan 21 2011, 11:42 PM~19665075


. :cheesy:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Jan 22 2011, 12:02 AM~19665182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanx for the pic..
:cheesy:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Jan 21 2011, 11:36 PM~19665047
> *good seeing every one, had a good time
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICTURES :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Jan 22 2011, 12:02 AM~19665182
> *thanx to all the hoppers for putting on a show lookin good!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

ITS GOING DOWN AGAIN FRIDAY :0 CALLING ALL CAR CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS
AND FRIENDS TOO COME OUT AND ENJOY THE NIGHT IN THE HARBOR AREA :biggrin: DIFFERENT VARITIES OF FOOD TOO GET YOUR GRUB ON
AND COLDSTONES FOR ICE CREAM FOR THE KIDS.......SO COME DOWN AND 
CHILL WITH OTHER RIDERZ ALSO PASS OUT FLYERS FOR YOUR NEXT PICNIC
SHOW OR CRUIZE NIGHT....ALL ARE WELCOME


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 16 2011, 02:29 PM~19612793
> *CITY OF CARSON 90745 DOLORES AND SEPULVEDA BLVD. :biggrin:
> LETS GET THIS CRACKING AGAIN :biggrin:
> *


^^^^^^^^^ttt^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Jan 21 2011, 03:39 PM~19661356
> *what cracking big spanx :wave: where driffter at ?
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Jan 21 2011, 11:51 PM~19665116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD LOOKING OUT ON THE PICS BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@Jan 22 2011, 10:59 AM~19666897
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 22 2011, 12:05 PM~19666925
> *ITS GOING DOWN AGAIN FRIDAY :0 CALLING ALL CAR CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS
> AND FRIENDS TOO COME OUT AND ENJOY THE NIGHT IN THE HARBOR AREA :biggrin: DIFFERENT VARITIES OF FOOD TOO GET YOUR GRUB ON
> AND COLDSTONES FOR ICE CREAM FOR THE KIDS.......SO COME DOWN AND
> ...













LOOKING GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Terco_@Jan 22 2011, 11:12 AM~19666958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

WHATS UP TO ALL THE RYDERS THAT WAS PUTTING IT DOWN LAST NIGHT IN THE HARBOR AREA.. SEE YOU GUYS FRIDAY.. MUCH PROPS GOES OUT TO MUFASA GOT THEM CARS WORKING GOOD THANKS FOR THE HOP...


----------



## Beto's tray rag (Oct 30, 2010)

Majestics L.A. had a coo time hanging out in the H.A ...

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sicksurside_@Jan 22 2011, 12:29 PM~19667323
> *WHATS UP TO ALL THE RYDERS THAT WAS PUTTING IT DOWN LAST NIGHT IN THE HARBOR AREA.. SEE YOU GUYS FRIDAY.. MUCH PROPS GOES OUT TO MUFASA GOT THEM CARS WORKING GOOD THANKS FOR THE HOP...
> *


  THANKS HOMIE


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sicksurside+Jan 22 2011, 12:29 PM~19667323-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Jan 22 2011, 12:51 AM~19665116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics lou
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Jan 22 2011, 01:38 PM~19667970
> *nice pics lou
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanx big hoimie. good catching up with u guys the rag caprices Southbound gots are lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 22 2011, 11:05 AM~19666925
> *ITS GOING DOWN AGAIN FRIDAY :0 CALLING ALL CAR CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS
> AND FRIENDS TOO COME OUT AND ENJOY THE NIGHT IN THE HARBOR AREA :biggrin: DIFFERENT VARITIES OF FOOD TOO GET YOUR GRUB ON
> AND COLDSTONES FOR ICE CREAM FOR THE KIDS.......SO COME DOWN AND
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Jan 22 2011, 08:17 PM~19669561
> *:thumbsup:
> *


BIG LOU!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FERNANDOZ_@Jan 22 2011, 07:52 PM~19669858
> *BIG LOU!
> *


WHATS UP FERNANDO COMO ANDAN LOS WESTBOUND C.C


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Jan 21 2011, 10:51 PM~19665116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS DELINQUENT 61


----------



## FloridaLowrider (Jan 8, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 16 2011, 02:29 PM~19612793
> *CITY OF CARSON 90745 DOLORES AND SEPULVEDA BLVD. :biggrin:
> LETS GET THIS CRACKING AGAIN :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 22 2011, 11:05 AM~19666925
> *ITS GOING DOWN AGAIN FRIDAY :0 CALLING ALL CAR CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS
> AND FRIENDS TOO COME OUT AND ENJOY THE NIGHT IN THE HARBOR AREA :biggrin: DIFFERENT VARITIES OF FOOD TOO GET YOUR GRUB ON
> AND COLDSTONES FOR ICE CREAM FOR THE KIDS.......SO COME DOWN AND
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

EVERY FRIDAY..... :rofl: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

WESTBOUND WILL BE THERE THIS FRIDAY............ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

was up big Will forgot to post your plaque big homie[my bad] much luv to Devotions C.C.


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VEINStheONE+Jan 23 2011, 02:26 PM~19675158-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillacs4life (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Jan 23 2011, 07:15 PM~19677358
> *was up big Will forgot to post your plaque big homie[my bad] much luv to Devotions C.C.
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS BIG DOGG!!!


----------



## cadillacs4life (Apr 9, 2005)

IT WAS FUN SEEING EVERYONE AGAIN


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Jan 22 2011, 05:09 PM~19668441
> *thanx big hoimie. good catching up with u guys the rag caprices Southbound gots are lookin good :thumbsup:
> *


THANX BRO....SAME HERE ALWAYS GOOD SEEING YOU GUYS LOU..


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by urcarsux_@Jan 23 2011, 09:54 PM~19679026
> *IT WAS FUN SEEING EVERYONE AGAIN
> *


ITS BEEN A HOT MINUTE BUT IT WAS NICE TOO SEE EVERYONE REPPIN :biggrin:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Jan 22 2011, 08:46 PM~19670339
> *WHATS UP FERNANDO COMO ANDAN LOS WESTBOUND C.C
> *


GOOD HOMIE WE ARE GONNA HIT THIS CRUISE NIGHT NEXT FRIDAY....


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FERNANDOZ_@Jan 24 2011, 01:34 PM~19683380
> *GOOD HOMIE WE ARE GONNA HIT THIS CRUISE NIGHT NEXT FRIDAY....
> *


SEE YOU THERE :biggrin:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BIG SPANX, LAHABORAREA64
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 22 2011, 11:05 AM~19666925
> *~~~~~~~~~~~HA TTT~~~~~~~~~*


----------



## cadillacs4life (Apr 9, 2005)

TTT this is the spot to be on fridays


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

:boink: :boink: TO THE TOP


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:wave: OURSTYLE,LOS ANGELES ,CC WILL BE THERE


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by urcarsux+Jan 25 2011, 12:50 PM~19693657-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SEE YA THERE


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)




----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

wish i could make it have to work TTT for the harbor


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 25 2011, 11:07 AM~19692837
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: BIG SPANX, LAHABORAREA64
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT UP USO ,WAS UP IN BIG BEAR LAST WEEKEND.LOOKS LIKE IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT :thumbsup: .HOPE IM BACK IN TIME THIS FRIDAY WILL B OUT IN P TOWN WITH MY USO'S AT THE NATIONAL ROADSTER SHOW HOPE ALL IS WELL


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LITTLE MAN+Jan 26 2011, 12:21 AM~19700277-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do your thing uce.....I'll see ya when you get back


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!! MOTHERFUCKERS!!!!!!!!!!!! AAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!!*

Sorry. :loco:


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 26 2011, 07:15 AM~19701234
> *Just call in sick bro :biggrin: j/k homie......Hopefully you make one of these Friday night kick back
> 
> Do your thing uce.....I'll see ya when you get back
> *


WILL DO FO SHO USO


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT FOR THE HOMIES


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64+Jan 26 2011, 02:09 PM~19704180-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP UCE  YOU'VE BEEN M.I.A  
ARE YOU GONNA COME TOMORROW?


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 27 2011, 08:47 AM~19711761
> *
> SEE YA THERE TOMORROW
> 
> ...



naw jus been busy new baby n all. i'll be there uso. n im jus down da street :roflmao:


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZEKE_@Jan 27 2011, 09:05 AM~19711878
> *ttt  :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT UP USO HOPE ALL IS WELL


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Jan 21 2011, 11:36 PM~19665047
> *good seeing every one, had a good time
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 22 2011, 12:05 PM~19666925
> *ITS GOING DOWN AGAIN FRIDAY :0 CALLING ALL CAR CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS
> AND FRIENDS TOO COME OUT AND ENJOY THE NIGHT IN THE HARBOR AREA :biggrin: DIFFERENT VARITIES OF FOOD TOO GET YOUR GRUB ON
> AND COLDSTONES FOR ICE CREAM FOR THE KIDS.......SO COME DOWN AND
> ...


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

:biggrin: TTMFT


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZEKE_@Jan 27 2011, 09:04 AM~19711869
> *naw jus been busy new baby n all. i'll be there uso. n im jus down da street :roflmao:
> *


Thats right uso....FAMILY FIRST everything else after  
If you don't swing through its all good. Hope the FAMILY is doin good


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 22 2011, 11:05 AM~19666925
> *ITS GOING DOWN AGAIN FRIDAY :0 CALLING ALL CAR CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS
> AND FRIENDS TOO COME OUT AND ENJOY THE NIGHT IN THE HARBOR AREA :biggrin: DIFFERENT VARITIES OF FOOD TOO GET YOUR GRUB ON
> AND COLDSTONES FOR ICE CREAM FOR THE KIDS.......SO COME DOWN AND
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 16 2011, 02:29 PM~19612793
> *CITY OF CARSON 90745 DOLORES AND SEPULVEDA BLVD. :biggrin:
> LETS GET THIS CRACKING AGAIN :biggrin:
> *


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

ttmft :biggrin:


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

TTMFT for the Harbor Area


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

SEE EVERYONE TONIGHT @ THE HOT SPOT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 28 2011, 07:22 AM~19721001
> *M~ WILL BE THERE*


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Jan 28 2011, 08:52 AM~19721524
> *YEAH......THE BIG ~M~ WILL BE THERE
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

Westbound will be there.....


----------



## porkys1965impalass (Mar 1, 2010)

AUTOHOLICS WILL BE OUT THEIR TONIGHT


----------



## Voltron (Sep 15, 2010)

ttt 4 d hot spot


----------



## Beto's tray rag (Oct 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Jan 28 2011, 08:52 AM~19721524
> *YEAH......THE BIG ~M~ WILL BE THERE
> *


As you should


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Had a good time, kids throwing the ball in the lot and i had some L & L. Best Of Friends had a good time...


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

Stylistics SO. LA. had a good time :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

IT WAS ANOTHER GREAT NIGHT WITH FRIENDS , FOOD , AND BEST OF ALL THE LOW LOWS...SEE EVERYONE NEXT FRIDAY.... :biggrin:


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

another good night in the HARBOR thanx to all the clubs and solo riders that came out and made it happen. good seeing and talking to everyone


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

sorry if i didnt get ur car my batteries in camera died but all in all a good night :thumbsup:


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Jan 29 2011, 08:30 AM~19729285
> *IT WAS ANOTHER GREAT NIGHT WITH FRIENDS , FOOD , AND BEST OF ALL THE LOW LOWS...SEE EVERYONE NEXT FRIDAY.... :biggrin:
> *


Well yeah thx 4 the food S.S :biggrin:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Jan 29 2011, 09:50 AM~19729679
> *
> 
> 
> ...






GOOD PICS BRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Jan 29 2011, 08:30 AM~19729285
> *IT WAS ANOTHER GREAT NIGHT WITH FRIENDS , FOOD , AND BEST OF ALL THE LOW LOWS...SEE EVERYONE NEXT FRIDAY.... :biggrin:
> *





X85 

WELL SAID BROTHER GOOD TURN OUT!!!!!!!!!!!

SEE YOU ALL NEXT FRIDAY


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Jan 29 2011, 09:42 AM~19729632
> *another good night in the HARBOR thanx to all the clubs and solo riders that came out and made it happen. good seeing  and talking to everyone
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE PICS BRUTHA :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AmericanBully4Life+Jan 28 2011, 11:51 PM~19728003-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SEE YOU BRO AT THE NEXT ONE


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

KICK BACK IN THE HARBOR AREA @ THE HOT SPOT :biggrin: 
DATE: FEBUARY 4TH 2011
TIME: 7:00PM UNTIL ?????
PLACE: ALBERTSON'S PARKING LOT :biggrin: 
CALLING ALL CAR CLUBS,SOLO RIDERZ AND FRIENDS TOO COME
OUT AND CHILL WITH US IN THE HARBOR AREA..DIFFERENT
VARITIES OF FOOD TO ENJOY DINNER WITH YOUR FAMILY :biggrin: 
SO COME OUT TO <span style=\'color:red\'>THE HOT SPOT AND ENJOY THE HA NIGHT </span>


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 16 2011, 02:29 PM~19612793
> *CITY OF CARSON 90745 DOLORES AND SEPULVEDA BLVD. :biggrin:
> LETS GET THIS CRACKING :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FATBOY818 (Apr 4, 2009)

WWW.BLVDRIDERZ.COM

Check it out!!

It's a new social network for Car Clubs. Here, You will be able to create a profile for your club and link it to all it's members. You can also post pictures on forums, and view/create events for all to see, to make easier browsing for weekend cruises, car shows, and picnics... ALL FOR FREE. Sign up today and be one of the first involved in this new concept... 


-FAT BOY-

WWW.BLVDRIDERZ.COM


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Jan 29 2011, 09:50 AM~19729679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICTURES :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

~HA TTMFT~ :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 30 2011, 08:58 PM~19740625
> *~HA TTMFT~ :biggrin:
> *


x2 BROTHER .....EVERY FRIDAY........ :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 30 2011, 07:58 PM~19740625
> *~HA TTMFT~ :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Jan 30 2011, 10:19 PM~19741475
> *x2 BROTHER .....EVERY FRIDAY........ :biggrin:
> *


 EVERY FRIDAY!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:thumbsup: :rimshot: :rimshot: OURSTYLE,LOS ANGELES,CC had a goo time  :yessad:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZEKE+Jan 30 2011, 09:37 PM~19741697-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU OURSTYLE CC. FOR SHOWING UP


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 29 2011, 05:20 PM~19732076
> *KICK BACK IN THE HARBOR AREA @ THE HOT SPOT :biggrin:
> DATE: FEBUARY 4TH 2011
> TIME: 7:00PM UNTIL ?????
> ...


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 16 2011, 02:29 PM~19612793
> *CITY OF CARSON 90745 DOLORES AND SEPULVEDA BLVD. :biggrin:
> LETS GET THIS CRACKING :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

~TTT~ :biggrin:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

WAT CITY AND STREETS IS THIS ON?


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX+Jan 16 2011, 02:29 PM~19612793-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin: 









[/QUOTE]

*HOP RULES. *</span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>$20.00 TO HOP 

$75.00 DOLLARS PAY OUT FOR EACH CATERGORY

SINGLE PUMP AND DOUBLE PUMP ONLY

STREET AND RADICALS CARS WILL WILL BE HOPING TOGETHER IN SAME CATERGORY.

MINIMUN IF 3 CARS PER CATERGORY

WE WILL HAVE A RULER TO MEASURE.


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Feb 1 2011, 04:23 PM~19758593
> *TTMFT  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT HE SAID :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Feb 1 2011, 07:38 PM~19760573
> *WHAT HE SAID :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YEA!! BIG LOU!!
WE DOING OUR THING OVER HERE IN AT PDOGS IN PARAMOUNT BUT DO YOUR THING HOMIE. THE MORE LOWRIDERS DOING THINGS MEANS MORE THINGS TO DO. MY THING IS IF I DO MY THING AND THINGS ARE HAPPENING AT OTHER THINGS, ITS ALL GOOD CUZ THINGS NEED TO POP OFF FOR PEOPLE TO HAVE THINGS.... YOU DIG!

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

~TTT FOR THE HA~ :biggrin:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Feb 1 2011, 07:38 PM~19760573
> *WHAT HE SAID :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

BACK TO THE TOP :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

TO THE MUTHAFUCKING TOP!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: SEE EVERYBODY FRIDAY....


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

BUMP TTT FOR ALL Y'ALL


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

YEA!! MORE THINGS TO DO :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LITTLE MAN_@Feb 3 2011, 01:58 PM~19778561
> *YEA!! MORE THINGS TO DO  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

KEEPIN' EVERYONE IN LOS ANGELES AT THE TOP!!!!!!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FERNANDOZ_@Feb 1 2011, 07:48 PM~19760650
> *YEA!! BIG LOU!!
> WE DOING OUR THING OVER HERE IN AT PDOGS IN PARAMOUNT BUT DO YOUR THING HOMIE. THE MORE LOWRIDERS DOING THINGS MEANS MORE THINGS TO DO. MY THING IS IF I DO MY THING AND THINGS ARE HAPPENING AT OTHER THINGS, ITS ALL GOOD CUZ THINGS NEED TO POP OFF FOR PEOPLE TO HAVE THINGS.... YOU DIG!
> 
> ...


THAT'S A LOT OF THINGS :biggrin: THERE IS A LOT OF RIDES OUT THERE LET'S FILL UP THE TWO SPOTS :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jan 29 2011, 05:20 PM~19732076
> *SO BRING OUT THE RIDES TOMORROW HERE IN THE HARBOR AREA OR P DOGS *


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 3 2011, 11:15 PM~19783337
> *SO BRING OUT THE RIDES TOMORROW HERE IN THE HARBOR AREA OR P DOGS
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

HELL YEAH ITS FRIDAY TIME FOR SOME WINGSTOP!!!!!!!!!!!
:biggrin: :wow:  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Feb 3 2011, 09:58 PM~19783146
> *THAT'S A LOT OF THINGS :biggrin:  THERE IS A LOT OF RIDES OUT  THERE LET'S FILL UP THE TWO SPOTS :thumbsup:
> *


Things and Thangz.. Hell yea get everyone to pull the car cover off, open the garage up put your shamys to work and wipe some white walls......... I'm lovin' this shit!!!


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 3 2011, 10:15 PM~19783337
> *SO BRING OUT THE RIDES TOMORROW HERE IN THE HARBOR AREA OR P DOGS
> *


THANKS! :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FERNANDOZ_@Feb 4 2011, 04:53 PM~19789812
> *Things and Thangz.. Hell yea get everyone to pull the car cover off, open the garage up put your shamys to work and wipe some white walls......... I'm lovin' this shit!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Feb 3 2011, 09:58 PM~19783146
> *THAT'S A LOT OF THINGS :biggrin:  THERE IS A LOT OF RIDES OUT  THERE LET'S FILL UP THE TWO SPOTS :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

another good night in the HARBOR thanx to all the clubs and solo riders that came out and made it happen. good seeing and talking to everyone
































































































































































































































Good seeing U all


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

CALLING ALL CAR CLUBS,SOLO RIDERZ AND FRIENDS TOO COME
OUT AND ENJOY THE NIGHT IN THE HARBOR AREA......LOTS OF VARITIES
OF FOOD TOO ENJOY DINNER WITH YOUR FAMILY...SO BRING OUT THE 
RIDES AND COME OUT AND CHILL WITH US AND OTHER FELLOW RIDERZ


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FERNANDOZ_@Feb 5 2011, 10:54 AM~19794699
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 5 2011, 02:42 PM~19795870
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 5 2011, 02:41 PM~19795865
> *CALLING ALL CAR CLUBS,SOLO RIDERZ AND FRIENDS TOO COME
> OUT AND ENJOY THE NIGHT IN THE HARBOR AREA......LOTS OF VARITIES
> OF FOOD TOO ENJOY DINNER WITH YOUR FAMILY...SO BRING OUT THE
> ...



x233rd n dolores....lol


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 5 2011, 02:41 PM~19795865
> *CALLING ALL CAR CLUBS,SOLO RIDERZ AND FRIENDS TOO COME
> OUT AND ENJOY THE NIGHT IN THE HARBOR AREA......LOTS OF VARITIES
> OF FOOD TOO ENJOY DINNER WITH YOUR FAMILY...SO BRING OUT THE
> ...


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER+Feb 5 2011, 08:31 PM~19797722-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

T

T

T


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Feb 7 2011, 12:03 PM~19808456
> *T
> 
> T
> ...


X 
2


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 5 2011, 02:41 PM~19795865
> *CALLING ALL CAR CLUBS,SOLO RIDERZ AND FRIENDS TOO COME
> OUT AND ENJOY THE NIGHT IN THE HARBOR AREA......LOTS OF VARITIES
> OF FOOD TOO ENJOY DINNER WITH YOUR FAMILY...SO BRING OUT THE
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Feb 8 2011, 11:12 PM~19824135
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Is this cruise night gnna be at albertsons n San Pedro thus fri


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Feb 9 2011, 04:40 PM~19829185
> *Is this cruise night gnna be at albertsons n San Pedro thus fri
> *


------------------------------------------------
CITY OF CARSON BRO....IS THE SPOT...... :biggrin:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 8 2011, 07:16 AM~19816630
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



whats up spanx


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

ttt


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZEKE+Feb 9 2011, 09:22 PM~19832118-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 5 2011, 02:41 PM~19795865
> *CALLING ALL CAR CLUBS,SOLO RIDERZ AND FRIENDS TOO COME
> OUT AND ENJOY THE NIGHT IN THE HARBOR AREA......LOTS OF VARITIES
> OF FOOD TOO ENJOY DINNER WITH YOUR FAMILY...SO BRING OUT THE
> ...


 :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

:run:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

See everyone tonight.. :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

whats the exact location of the cruise night ?me n my homie r coming from sgv. does this shit get big we dnt wanna drive that far and its dead


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

SOUTHBOUND</span></span> ON THE 110 YOU GET OFF ON SEPULVEDA GO LEFT (EAST) AND AS SOON AS YOU PASS MAIN STREET WE ARE ON THE RIGHT HAND SIDE YOU WILL SEE A MC DONALDS A HOME DEPOT AND A ALBERTSONS AND SO ON.
[/b][/quote]


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

oh ok i know where this is . theirs a chevron gas station, subway and some other stuff


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Feb 11 2011, 07:09 PM~19847971
> *oh ok i know where this is . theirs a chevron gas station, subway and some other stuff
> *


 :yes:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Feb 11 2011, 08:37 PM~19848178
> *:yes:
> *


RarEClaSs I.E All thA WAy iN Tha H.A 























 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Feb 11 2011, 11:59 PM~19850177
> *RarEClaSs I.E All thA WAy iN Tha H.A
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

thanx everyone for coming out


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

In the Harbor, keep a fresh cut from the barber.....


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

good seeing every one 

TTT


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

some pics from today, crusin the coast in the HARBOR AREA























































































































it would'nt be right to waste such a beatifull day


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Feb 12 2011, 07:02 PM~19854196
> *some pics from today, crusin the coast in the HARBOR AREA
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Feb 12 2011, 07:02 PM~19854196
> *some pics from today, crusin the coast in the HARBOR AREA
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Feb 11 2011, 11:59 PM~19850177
> *RarEClaSs I.E All thA WAy iN Tha H.A
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

ttt


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Feb 11 2011, 11:59 PM~19850177
> *RarEClaSs I.E All thA WAy iN Tha H.A
> 
> 
> ...


RARECLASS IE LOOKING GOOD OUT THERE IN THE H.A


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Feb 12 2011, 07:02 PM~19854196
> *some pics from today, crusin the coast in the HARBOR AREA
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


LOOKING GOOD FELLAS IT SURE WAS A NICE DAY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@Feb 13 2011, 09:24 PM~19863050
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> LOOKING GOOD FELLAS IT SURE WAS A NICE DAY!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *





thanks,
:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 5 2011, 02:41 PM~19795865
> *~FEB 18TH 2011 7:00 PM @ THE HOT SPOT~ :biggrin:*


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

bump for my area


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

BACK TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## Voltron (Sep 15, 2010)

2the top for Harbor Area


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

VA' LLOVER


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 5 2011, 02:41 PM~19795865
> *POSTPONE UNTIL NEXT FRIDAY DUE TO RAIN TONIGHT *


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 5 2011, 02:41 PM~19795865
> *SEE EVERYBODY ON FEB. 25TH @ 7:00PM :biggrin:*


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 18 2011, 06:16 AM~19900236
> *POSTPONE UNTIL NEXT FRIDAY DUE TO RAIN TONIGHT
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 5 2011, 02:41 PM~19795865
> *~FEB.25TH 2011 7:00 PM~ :biggrin:*


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

VAMOS PA' ARRIBA


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TO THE TOP


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

Delinquients looking good in the HxA


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Feb 24 2011, 09:43 PM~19955179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2 USO X2 DELINQUIENTZ PUTIN IT DWN IN THE SOUTH BAY


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

LOOKS LIKE RAIN TOMORROW


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

HE SODISEN EN LAS NOTISIAS


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

IS IT STILL GONNA CRACK EVEN IF IT RAINS :wow:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TO THE TOP :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LITTLE MAN_@Feb 24 2011, 11:42 PM~19956330
> *IT LOOKS LIKE WE GONNA POSTPONE IT UNTIL NEXT FRIDAY ON THE 4TH *


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

Delinquients looking good in the HxA
[/quote]
thanx big homie


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 25 2011, 03:31 PM~19960091
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> IT LOOKS LIKE WE GONNA POSTPONE IT UNTIL NEXT FRIDAY ON THE 4TH
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

Snuggel up with yo ladies tonight my uso's :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :yes: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Feb 25 2011, 09:25 PM~19962903
> *Snuggel up with yo ladies tonight my uso's  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :yes:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 ON THE :boink: :boink: :boink: UNLESS U GOT :drama: :rant: THEN THIS ALWAYS WORKS :fool2: WHAAAAAT BAAAAH


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Feb 25 2011, 10:04 PM~19963221
> *X2 ON THE  :boink:  :boink:  :boink: UNLESS U GOT :drama:  :rant: THEN THIS ALWAYS WORKS  :fool2: WHAAAAAT BAAAAH
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

I'LL SEE MY BROTHERS ON THE 4TH THEN TTT FOR THE HXA


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Feb 25 2011, 11:04 PM~19963221
> *X2 ON THE  :boink:  :boink:  :boink: UNLESS U GOT :drama:  :rant: THEN THIS ALWAYS WORKS  :fool2: WHAAAAAT BAAAAH
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

YOU'RE A FOOL FOR THAT ONE USO!


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LITTLE MAN_@Feb 26 2011, 12:53 AM~19964074
> *ORALE*


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Feb 24 2011, 09:43 PM~19955179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can some one tell were those pics were taken..some in san pedro and were else..


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

I'M TIRED OF THIS RAIN.... GLAD IT'S OVER


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FERNANDOZ_@Feb 26 2011, 10:52 PM~19970050
> *I'M TIRED OF THIS RAIN.... GLAD IT'S OVER
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 27 2011, 09:49 AM~19971734
> *X2 :biggrin:
> *


X3

TTT FOR THE H.A. HOMIES


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 27 2011, 09:49 AM~19971734
> *X2 :biggrin:
> *


need to get some catus cooler sent to me out here in az . can some out there make that happen.. hit me up if you can.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Feb 25 2011, 10:04 PM~19963221
> *X2 ON THE  :boink:  :boink:  :boink: UNLESS U GOT :drama:  :rant: THEN THIS ALWAYS WORKS  :fool2: WHAAAAAT BAAAAH
> *


IM SURE IT MADE SOME OF US THINK ABOUT IT LOL NOTHING BUT LUV FOR ALL MY RIDERS OUT HERE IN THE HARBOR AREA


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Feb 25 2011, 10:04 PM~19963221
> *X2 ON THE  :boink:  :boink:  :boink: UNLESS U GOT :drama:  :rant: THEN THIS ALWAYS WORKS  :fool2: WHAAAAAT BAAAAH
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :h5:


----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Jan 18 2010, 06:44 PM~16330877
> *What's up HxA was a good night Fri.
> Can't wait toll next time
> *


Whens the next one?


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

ttt


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

IS IT ON AND CRACKIN THIS FRIDAY  :naughty:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LITTLE MAN_@Feb 28 2011, 11:04 PM~19985867
> *IS IT ON AND CRACKIN THIS FRIDAY   :naughty:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Feb 25 2011, 10:04 PM~19963221
> *X2 ON THE  :boink:  :boink:  :boink: UNLESS U GOT :drama:  :rant: THEN THIS ALWAYS WORKS  :fool2: WHAAAAAT BAAAAH
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Mar 1 2011, 08:03 AM~19987541
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHAT UP USO HOPE AL IS WELL :h5:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

ya buddy


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

T

T

T


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pimp slap+Feb 25 2011, 01:52 PM~19959859-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

ttt for th hxa


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: IT'S FRIDAY


----------



## Yogez (Aug 11, 2004)

TTT for da HA


----------



## LBRAY (Jan 11, 2007)

is it going down 2nite


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Feb 27 2011, 01:06 PM~19973051
> *IM SURE IT MADE SOME OF US THINK ABOUT IT LOL NOTHING BUT LUV FOR ALL MY RIDERS OUT HERE IN THE HARBOR AREA
> *


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Mar 5 2011, 07:30 PM~20024113
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


sup my uso i hope all is going well


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

TTT


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Mar 6 2011, 02:05 AM~20026012
> *sup my uso i hope all is going well
> *



WHAT'S HAPPENING GEORGE? :biggrin:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

WHAT'S CRACKING HOMIES ...
SO WHEN WE HAVING THE NEXT FRIDAY CRUISE .


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Mar 8 2011, 10:48 PM~20047709
> *WHAT'S CRACKING HOMIES ...
> SO WHEN WE HAVING THE NEXT FRIDAY CRUISE .
> *




X85


----------



## SSWRVIN (Mar 9, 2011)

IS IT STILL CRACKING


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

YEAH IS IT STILL CRACKIN :dunno:


----------



## SSWRVIN (Mar 9, 2011)

*ORALE ITS ON!!*


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

*Its by my pad! Lets roll*


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1+Mar 7 2011, 10:44 AM~20034761-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: What up my uso's still here how U guys doing?


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

Whats up Harbor Area? We would like to invite you all to our Cinco de Mayo car show on May 7th.
Check out www.classiclowriderscarclub.com We would like to see you there. Gracias


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Six One_@Mar 10 2011, 04:51 PM~20062073
> *Whats up Harbor Area? We would like to invite you all to our Cinco de Mayo car show on May 7th.
> Check out www.classiclowriderscarclub.com We would like to see you there. Gracias
> *


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

SEE YA TONIGHT


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

Ttt :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

wus up HxA is anyone rollin?


----------



## R53chev (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Mar 11 2011, 05:52 PM~20070489
> *wus up HxA  is anyone rollin?
> *


you got your car back?


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by R53chev_@Mar 11 2011, 05:25 PM~20070716
> *you got your car back?
> *


yup got it last night


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

i hope so :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

rrr


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

Is it cracking this Friday homies? :biggrin: TTT


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SEMS87CUTT_@Mar 15 2011, 10:17 PM~20102409
> *Is it cracking this Friday homies?  :biggrin: TTT
> *


hopefullly.....i heard rumors of rain but not forsure


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SEMS87CUTT_@Mar 15 2011, 10:17 PM~20102409
> *Is it cracking this Friday homies?  :biggrin: TTT
> *




X85

NO RAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

what up is it going down tonight


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HARBOR RIDER_@Mar 18 2011, 05:02 PM~20123976
> *what up is it going down tonight
> *


X2


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

ttt for the hxa


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

WHO,WHEN AND WERE [CHICANO PARK IN DAYGO??????? USO HEADING OUT EARLY SAT. AM PARK FILLS UP EARLY SO PLAIN ACCORDINGLY .


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Apr 18 2011, 03:13 PM~20366562
> *WHO,WHEN AND WERE [CHICANO PARK IN DAYGO??????? USO HEADING OUT EARLY SAT. AM PARK FILLS UP EARLY SO PLAIN ACCORDINGLY .
> *


X2


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@Apr 18 2011, 07:15 PM~20368325
> *X2
> *


LOOKS LIKE WE ROLLIN SOLO LIL USO ALL TO THE GOOD ....... O WELL TIME TO GAS UP AND RIDE...... U KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals XIIII Smokin Summer Slam goin down Aug 7, 2011, $20,000.00 in cash prizes, Hoppers, Hot models contest, over 300 car categories, and Superbowl style rings. Hit up our website for more info.








See ya there!!!


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

HARBOR AREA!!! WHATS GOING DOWN!!!!
KEEP IT GOING OUT THERE.... I GOT YOUR BACK!!

:biggrin: EXCEPT THIS FRIDAY, YOU ARE ALL WELCOME AND JOIN US AT PDOGS!! :biggrin: 

SOMONE GET AT ME WE NEED TO GET THIS ORGANIZED SO WE CAN HAVE BOTH SPOTS CRACKIN' WITHOUT BEING ON THE SAME DATE... I WANT TO GO TO THE HXA CRUISE NIGHTS TOO....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=591862










We are working on making this a LAST FRIDAY OF THE MONTH event.
I will announce as they come for now :thumbsup:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

TMFT


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TO THE TOP!!


----------



## glennd (Apr 11, 2011)

Lets bring this back to the H x A ......


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by glennd_@Apr 29 2011, 11:18 PM~20452405
> *Lets bring this back to the H x A ......
> *


SOON WORKING ON IT :biggrin:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Apr 30 2011, 12:53 PM~20454806
> *SOON WORKING ON IT :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :x: :x: :x:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Apr 30 2011, 01:53 PM~20454806
> *SOON WORKING ON IT :biggrin:
> *


LET ME KNOW LOU. THE NEXT PDOGS CRUISE NIGHT IS FRIDAY MAY 27TH...


----------



## glennd (Apr 11, 2011)

Lou.......

What can I do to help make this happen????


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by glennd_@May 3 2011, 04:03 PM~20477264
> *Lou.......
> 
> What can I do to help make this happen????
> *


LETS ALL GO TO THE FAT BURGER ON FRIDAY ON CHERRY AND THE 91 FRWY LETS ROLL


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## glennd (Apr 11, 2011)

I will be there.....thanks



> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@May 3 2011, 10:07 PM~20480623
> *LETS ALL GO TO THE FAT BURGER ON FRIDAY ON CHERRY AND THE 91 FRWY LETS ROLL
> *


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Apr 30 2011, 02:53 PM~20454806
> *SOON WORKING ON IT :biggrin:
> *


????????????????????????????


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

went to the fundraiser on friday it was crackin anything goin on this friday coming up?


----------



## glennd (Apr 11, 2011)

Big Lou......

What is going on this Friday>> Are we ready to bring it back to the HA ???




> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 8 2011, 07:42 PM~20510624
> *went to the fundraiser on friday it was crackin anything goin on this friday coming up?
> *


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

HARBOR KNIGHTS CC IS HAVING THEIR 2ND ANNUAL PICNIC
IN WILMINGTON @ THE JC FIELDS THIS SATURDAY FROM 10-5!
CROSS STREETS ARE FIGUEROA AND LOMITA ON THE CORNER!
SWING BY AND SAY WHATS UP :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@May 9 2011, 08:07 AM~20512970
> *HARBOR KNIGHTS CC IS HAVING THEIR 2ND ANNUAL PICNIC
> IN WILMINGTON @ THE JC FIELDS THIS SATURDAY FROM 10-5!
> CROSS STREETS ARE FIGUEROA AND LOMITA ON THE CORNER!
> ...


X2....


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

COME SUPPORT THE HARBOR KNIGHTS 2ND ANNUAL PICNIC.


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

~TTT~ FOR THE HA


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@May 10 2011, 06:10 AM~20520719
> *~TTT~ FOR THE HA
> *


  X870 U Know


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

so nothing goin on this friday


----------



## glennd (Apr 11, 2011)

is there anything going on this Friday night?????

     



> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 10 2011, 07:56 PM~20525998
> *so nothing goin on this friday
> *


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by glennd_@May 10 2011, 09:04 PM~20526602
> *is there anything going on this Friday night?????
> 
> 
> *


i dont know! I know its goin down saturday at the jc fields from 10-5


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

TTMFT FOR THE HARBOR AREA


----------



## chelada (Mar 14, 2010)

JC field.. who's rolling ?


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chelada_@May 12 2011, 11:24 AM~20537802
> *JC  field.. who's rolling ?
> *


We will be there


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

BUMP FOR THE AREA


----------



## glennd (Apr 11, 2011)

Spanx......

I might be late.... I am getting new tires at 8AM and need to wash the ride.....

-glenn



> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@May 12 2011, 01:37 PM~20538789
> *We will be there
> *


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

The Classic Lowriders car club are holding it’s L.A.X Classic Car Show on Saturday , June- 11- 2011 from 10 a.m to 4 p.m. The event will include DJ, Food and Merchandise Booths. Come join us for a stroll down memory lane and get up close to the grand display of magnificent cars, trucks and Lowrider Bikes . Enter your vehicle or Lowrider Bike and perhaps you’ll win a terrific trophy. If you don’t have a lil’ deuce coupe, you can still enter the 50/50 raffle. Mark your calendar for classic cars, music, food and fun on Saturday, June- 11

Visit www.classicloweridercarclub.com for more info


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by glennd_@May 12 2011, 03:45 PM~20539623
> *Spanx......
> 
> I might be late.... I am getting new tires at 8AM and need to wash the ride.....
> ...


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

COME SUPPORT THE HARBOR KNIGHTS 2ND ANNUAL PICNIC.


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals, over $20,000 in prize money, thousands of dollars in prize money for the car hop and over 350 car categorizes and Hot model contest and more. Pre-Registration is now open, save money now go to www.lowridernationals.com to get your Pre-Registration forms





















For more info please go to the web site: www.lowridernationals.com
or call 818-810-7092

See ya at the show!!!!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

BURGER SPOT ON AVALON AND ALONDRA ON 5-20-2011 7:00 PM [/SIZE]:biggrin:


----------



## R53chev (Jun 8, 2010)

Gotta get a harbor area kicking back Friday again


----------



## R53chev (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@May 19 2011, 10:06 PM~20590687
> *BURGER SPOT ON AVALON  AND  ALONDRA    ON 5-20-2011 7:00 PM  [/SIZE]:biggrin:
> *


 Is that going to happen tonight


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by R53chev_@May 20 2011, 10:24 AM~20593266
> *Is that going to happen tonight
> *


I WILL BE THERE TO HAVE DINNER I'M GOING TO TAKE MY CAR :biggrin:


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@May 20 2011, 04:56 PM~20595685
> *I WILL BE THERE TO HAVE DINNER  I'M GOING TO TAKE MY CAR :biggrin:
> *






:wave:


----------



## BIGG-USO (Jan 8, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

TTT FOR THE AREA


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

MAYBE WE SHOULD KICK THIS BACK UP IN THE MIDDLE OF JUNE ...


----------



## porkys1965impalass (Mar 1, 2010)

NICE TO BRING BACK FRIAY NIGHTS OUT HERE


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> MAYBE WE SHOULD KICK THIS BACK UP IN THE MIDDLE OF JUNE ...


Would be nice...


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

porkys1965impalass said:


> NICE TO BRING BACK FRIAY NIGHTS OUT HERE


X2


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

harborarea310 said:


> TTT FOR THE AREA


June is here!!!! What's up homies!!


----------



## glennd (Apr 11, 2011)

*what....... they are bringing it back this month? *


----------



## mrlefty310 (Oct 22, 2010)

TTT for da HARBOR AREA !!


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

I'M DOWN TO DO THIS....LET'S STOP TALKING ABOUT IT AND DO THIS!!! WHO ELSE IS DOWN FOR TONIGHT? AND YES I MEAN DOWN TO ROLL YOUR RIDES OUT HERE AND NO BULLSHITING....SO ROLL CALL TO SEE WHO IS DOWN...SHOULD BE A FEW OF US SINCE THERE ISN'T NOTHING ELSE POPPIN' NOW A DAYS OR AT LEAST TONIGHT AND MAYBE THIS CAN GO ON AGAIN FULL THROTTLE LIKE IT WAS LAST YEAR...:x::h5:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

let me call my club


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

harborarea310 said:


> let me call my club


COOL...LET IT BE KNOWN ON HERE WHO IS DOWN TO COME DOWN AND KICK IT TONIGHT!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

T T M F T FOR THE HARBOR AREA!!!!


----------



## Mr Solorio (Jan 19, 2011)

TTT


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> I'M DOWN TO DO THIS....LET'S STOP TALKING ABOUT IT AND DO THIS!!! WHO ELSE IS DOWN FOR TONIGHT? AND YES I MEAN DOWN TO ROLL YOUR RIDES OUT HERE AND NO BULLSHITING....SO ROLL CALL TO SEE WHO IS DOWN...SHOULD BE A FEW OF US SINCE THERE ISN'T NOTHING ELSE POPPIN' NOW A DAYS OR AT LEAST TONIGHT AND MAYBE THIS CAN GO ON AGAIN FULL THROTTLE LIKE IT WAS LAST YEAR...:x::h5:


ARRRRRE VAMONOS


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## Voltron (Sep 15, 2010)

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> I'M DOWN TO DO THIS....LET'S STOP TALKING ABOUT IT AND DO THIS!!! WHO ELSE IS DOWN FOR TONIGHT? AND YES I MEAN DOWN TO ROLL YOUR RIDES OUT HERE AND NO BULLSHITING....SO ROLL CALL TO SEE WHO IS DOWN...SHOULD BE A FEW OF US SINCE THERE ISN'T NOTHING ELSE POPPIN' NOW A DAYS OR AT LEAST TONIGHT AND MAYBE THIS CAN GO ON AGAIN FULL THROTTLE LIKE IT WAS LAST YEAR...:x::h5:


Just drove by there in my impala and nuthin what's realy going on


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

Voltron said:


> Just drove by there in my impala and nuthin what's realy going on


NO ONE RESPONDED :dunno:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:inout::inout::inout::inout::inout::inout:


----------



## Voltron (Sep 15, 2010)

BIG LOUU said:


> NO ONE RESPONDED :dunno:


 @work couldnt respond. Seen it thought people wernt bullshitin,dusted off the impala showered down and rolled. Got there and nothin,now whats really going on?we gunna do this or what?


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

Voltron said:


> @work couldnt respond. Seen it thought people wernt bullshitin,dusted off the impala showered down and rolled. Got there and nothin,now whats really going on?we gunna do this or what?


YES WE ARE LET'S GET IT GOING


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

Voltron said:


> @work couldnt respond. Seen it thought people wernt bullshitin,dusted off the impala showered down and rolled. Got there and nothin,now whats really going on?we gunna do this or what?


YOU TOOK THE WORDS RIGHT OUT OF MY MOUTH!! 
WE WERNT BULLSHITTING, SOUTHBOUND WAS READY TO ROLL (LIKE ALWAYS) BUT AS YOU COULD'VE SEEN FOR YOURSELF @ WORK OR AT HOME THERE WAS NO GOOD FEEDBACK ON THIS...(I WAS CHECKING LIL LIKE EVERY 5 TO 10 MINUTES BUT NOTHING...SO WITH ALL THAT BEING SAID LET'S SEE WHAT'S REALLY GOING ON AND TRY AGAIN FOR THIS FRIDAY COMING AGAIN (THAT IS IF THERE IS AT LEAST A FEW PEOPLE WILLING TO GO AND IF THE WEATHER LETS US) AND DEPENDING ON THAT HOPING IT GOES GOOD WE CAN KEEP IT GOING...AND FOR WHAT ITS WORTH HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE ON FRIDAY!

JUST TRYING TO GET SOMETHING CRACKING FOR THE SUMMER!!


----------



## mrlefty310 (Oct 22, 2010)

Well for all da harbor riders out there there will b a picnic on sunday at peck park in san pedro in case anybody wanna check it out.


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

mrlefty310 said:


> Well for all da harbor riders out there there will b a picnic on sunday at peck park in san pedro in case anybody wanna check it out.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

*HARBOR AREA KICK BACK SPOT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*--------------------------------------------*
*PLACE:WINGSTOP PARKING LOT *

*DATE:JUNE,17,2011*

*TIME:700PM *

*ALL CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS,WHO EVER IS WELCOME TOO JOIN US .........*
*WHOS DOWN??????*


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

:thumbsup: lookin forward to next week


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> *HARBOR AREA KICK BACK SPOT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> *--------------------------------------------*
> *PLACE:WINGSTOP PARKING LOT *
> 
> ...


DONT FORGET ON THE 17TH WE HAVE TO GET THIS GOING:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## porkys1965impalass (Mar 1, 2010)

autoholics will be out there


----------



## shay13dee (Mar 24, 2011)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> *HARBOR AREA KICK BACK SPOT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> *--------------------------------------------*
> *PLACE:WINGSTOP PARKING LOT *
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

17TH !


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

crenshaw magraw said:


> :thumbsup: lookin forward to next week


:thumbsup:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

porkys1965impalass said:


> autoholics will be out there


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

Me and my bro will be there reppin the DelinquentZ


----------



## glennd (Apr 11, 2011)

I will be there BUT with no car but I will be there representing


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

*HARBOR AREA KICK BACK SPOT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*--------------------------------------------*
*PLACE:WINGSTOP PARKING LOT *

*DATE:JUNE,17,2011*

*TIME:700PM *

*ALL CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS,WHO EVER IS WELCOME TOO JOIN US .........*
*WHOS DOWN??????*


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

LET'S KEEP ON THE TOP


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

BACK 
T
T
T


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

delinquint 61 said:


> Me and my bro will be there reppin the DelinquentZ


WHAT'S UP LOU?


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> WHAT'S UP LOU?


wus up big homie,hope all is well. See u and the SOUTBOUND crew friday


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

WINGSTOP SOUNDS GOOD....


----------



## StreetClowner (May 23, 2011)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> *HARBOR AREA KICK BACK SPOT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> *--------------------------------------------*
> *PLACE:WINGSTOP PARKING LOT *
> 
> ...


 Count me in brother.:h5::h5::h5:


----------



## StreetClowner (May 23, 2011)

Dam now i want wingstop. :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

STREETSTYLE WILL BE THERE


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

delinquint 61 said:


> wus up big homie,hope all is well. See u and the SOUTBOUND crew friday


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Compton Blvd (Jul 19, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ross123456 (May 27, 2011)

They are so nice, I like...


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

BIG LOUU said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


 Q-vo carnal....see you there...


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

StreetClowner said:


> Dam now i want wingstop. :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


 X310


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

crenshaw magraw said:


> :thumbsup: lookin forward to next week


X2 bro lets get this crackin........


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

porkys1965impalass said:


> autoholics will be out there


Kool,see you guys there.


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

delinquint 61 said:


> Me and my bro will be there reppin the DelinquentZ


 See you guys there .....


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

HARBOR RIDER said:


> STREETSTYLE WILL BE THERE


 Always !!!!!


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> Always !!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> :nicoderm:


WHAT'S HAPPENING PHIL?:wave:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> WHAT'S HAPPENING PHIL?:wave:


chillen bro... need to use some vacation time to stop by the spot... shit I'm a couple blocks away... but don't get off til 9:30


----------



## ray562 (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> Q-vo carnal....see you there...


YES WE WILL :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::run::run::run::run::run:


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

Morning bump for the hot spot


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

Almost that time. TTT


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## shay13dee (Mar 24, 2011)

*bump!! bump!! bump!!*


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## glennd (Apr 11, 2011)

Can we get a bump for the HA cruise spot.....


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

So it's going down tonite!!! See you fellas there later.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

a few hours to go, gonna try to get a few cars together


----------



## StreetClowner (May 23, 2011)

bump bump bump


----------



## StreetClowner (May 23, 2011)

I'll see all you fellas soon at the spot...


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

*HARBOR AREA KICK BACK SPOT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*--------------------------------------------*
*PLACE:WINGSTOP PARKING LOT *

*DATE:JUNE,17,2011*

*TIME:700PM *

*ALL CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS,WHO EVER IS WELCOME TOO JOIN US .........*
*WHOS DOWN??????*


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

StreetClowner said:


> bump bump bump


 CALL ME


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


crenshaw magraw said:


> a few hours to go, gonna try to get a few cars together


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

FERNANDOZ said:


> So it's going down tonite!!! See you fellas there later.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

glennd said:


> Can we get a bump for the HA cruise spot.....


BUMP BUMP FOR THE HXA....


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

delinquint 61 said:


> Almost that time. TTT


YES SIR...SEE YOU GUYS THERE....:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE ITS A KOOL SPOT...FOOD IS GOOD AND THE PEOPLE ARE KOOL....AND THE COPS DONT TRIP!!!!!!!!!!SO BRING DOES LOW LOWS...


----------



## shay13dee (Mar 24, 2011)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE ITS A KOOL SPOT...FOOD IS GOOD AND THE PEOPLE ARE KOOL....AND THE COPS DONT TRIP!!!!!!!!!!SO BRING DOES LOW LOWS...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

See you out there...finally gonna hit the cruise night in the HxA!!


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

Warning D.U.I. check point on sepulveda!!!! Come down avalon or go past sepuleda to enter shoping center check point on sepulvada and main


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

I WOULD LIKE TO SAY *THANKS* TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT TONIGHT TO SUPPORT THE HARBOR AREA CRUISE SPOT.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

*HARBOR AREA KICK BACK SPOT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*--------------------------------------------*
*PLACE: WINGSTOP PARKING LOT *

*DATE: JULY 22,2011....*

*TIME: **7:30 PM *

*ALL CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS,WHO EVER IS WELCOME TOO JOIN US .........*
*WHOS DOWN?????? *

_*LETS DO THIS EVERY 4TH WEEK OF THE MONTH IN ORDER TO SUPPORT OTHER EVENTS.....*_


----------



## StreetClowner (May 23, 2011)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> I WOULD LIKE TO SAY *THANKS* TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT TONIGHT TO SUPPORT THE HARBOR AREA CRUISE SPOT.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


 You can always count me in bro:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetClowner (May 23, 2011)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> *HARBOR AREA KICK BACK SPOT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> *--------------------------------------------*
> *PLACE:WINGSTOP PARKING LOT *
> 
> ...


 Lets do this:h5::h5::h5:


----------



## StreetClowner (May 23, 2011)

*HARBOR AREA KICK BACK SPOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*--------------------------------------------*
*PLACE:WINGSTOP PARKING LOT *

*DATE:JULY 22,2011....*

*TIME: **7:30 PM *

*ALL CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS,WHO EVER IS WELCOME TOO JOIN US .........*
*WHOS DOWN?????? *

_*LETS DO THIS EVERY 4RD WEEK OF THE MONTH IN ORDER TO SUPPORT OTHER EVENTS.....*_


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

*HARBOR AREA KICK BACK SPOT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*--------------------------------------------*
*PLACE: WINGSTOP PARKING LOT *

*DATE: JULY 22,2011....*

*TIME: **7:30 PM *

*ALL CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS,WHO EVER IS WELCOME TOO JOIN US .........*
*WHOS DOWN?????? *

_*LETS DO THIS EVERY 4TH WEEK OF THE MONTH IN ORDER TO SUPPORT OTHER EVENTS.....*_


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

*There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 0 guests)

StreetStyleL.A
BIG LOUU+
FERNANDOZ
StreetClowner+
G.MORNING HOMIES.....
*


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

A lot of nice cars out there last night. 
cops weren't sweating anyone. 
See everyone at the next one.


----------



## StreetClowner (May 23, 2011)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> *There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 0 guests)
> 
> 
> StreetStyleL.A
> ...


 GOOD MORNING HOMIES....:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

FERNANDOZ said:


> A lot of nice cars out there last night.
> cops weren't sweating anyone.
> See everyone at the next one.


Thanks for coming down homie....See you at the next one.....:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## StreetClowner (May 23, 2011)

FERNANDOZ said:


> A lot of nice cars out there last night.
> cops weren't sweating anyone.
> See everyone at the next one.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

had a great time,looking forward to the next one


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

thanx every one who came out. had a great time wit the familey, good seeing everyone again.
were going to do this every last friday of the month. every one is welcome to come kick it.
special thanx to those who try to make this happen(u know who u are)much love&respect
DELINQUENTZ
-----8------
SOUTH BAY


----------



## shay13dee (Mar 24, 2011)

delinquint 61 said:


> View attachment 325762
> 
> View attachment 325764
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

DAM IT LOOKS LIKE THE HARBOR SPOT IS BACK CRACKIN AGAIN ALL BE THERE NEXT TIME PROPS TO ALL THE CLUBS OUT THERE GREAT PIX :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## StreetClowner (May 23, 2011)

delinquint 61 said:


> View attachment 325777
> 
> View attachment 325779
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## StreetClowner (May 23, 2011)

delinquint 61 said:


> View attachment 325762
> 
> View attachment 325764
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## StreetClowner (May 23, 2011)

delinquint 61 said:


> View attachment 325751
> 
> View attachment 325750
> View attachment 325752
> ...


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

delinquint 61 said:


> thanx every one who came out. had a great time wit the familey, good seeing everyone again.
> were going to do this every last friday of the month. every one is welcome to come kick it.
> special thanx to those who try to make this happen(u know who u are)much love&respect
> DELINQUENTZ
> ...


WELL SAID BROTHER. TIGHT ASS PICTURES SEE YOU NEXT TIME.


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

~TTT~ FOR THE HARBOR AREA


----------



## porkys1965impalass (Mar 1, 2010)

See you guys next time


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

delinquint 61 said:


> thanx every one who came out. had a great time wit the familey, good seeing everyone again.
> were going to do this every last friday of the month. every one is welcome to come kick it.
> special thanx to those who try to make this happen(u know who u are)much love&respect
> DELINQUENTZ
> ...


GREAT JOB ON THE PICTURES . NICE SEEING EVERY ONE OUT THERE:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:thumbsup: NICE. PICTURES SEE YOU GUYS NEX TIME.


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

*HAPPY FATHERS DAY.....*


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

TTT


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTMFT 4 THE HXA.....


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:, yup 7 of em


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB IS PROUD TO ANNOUNCE OUR 2nd ANNUAL 
LOWRIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW IN SEPTEMBER 17 2011, BIKES $15 AND PEDAL CARS $10 50/50 RAFFLE , ROLL IN TIME 7am TO 10AM ,SHOW FROM 10am TO 5pm AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS IN MORENO VALLEY CA, FLIER AND CATEGORY COMING SOON FOR MORE INFO CONTACT RICHARD  * (951)867-1837 *  (951)867-1837

SORRY NO FOOD VENDERS ALL OTHER VENDERS WELCOME


SO PACK UP THE KIDS LO LO BIKES AND PEDAL CARS AND HEAD TO SUNNY MEAD BURGERS FOR A GOOD FAMILY EVENT 
ALL BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME , PLEASE JOIN US!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

wat up wit the spot in harbor city off vermont??? anyone else here anything?


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

harborarea310 said:


> wat up wit the spot in harbor city off vermont??? anyone else here anything?


where:dunno::dunno:


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> *HARBOR AREA KICK BACK SPOT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> *--------------------------------------------*
> *PLACE: WINGSTOP PARKING LOT *
> 
> ...


TTT for the HxA


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> *HARBOR AREA KICK BACK SPOT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> *--------------------------------------------*
> *PLACE: WINGSTOP PARKING LOT *
> 
> ...


IVE ALWAYS WANTED TO CHECK THIS CRUISE NITE OUT HOW WOULD I GET THERE COMMIN FROM O.C IM RITE NEAR THA 5 FWY


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


> IVE ALWAYS WANTED TO CHECK THIS CRUISE NITE OUT HOW WOULD I GET THERE COMMIN FROM O.C IM RITE NEAR THA 5 FWY


91 west to 110 southbound exit sepulveda make a left it's past main in the shopping center right side


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB IS PROUD TO ANNOUNCE OUR 2nd ANNUAL 
LOWRIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW IN SEPTEMBER 17 2011, BIKES $15 AND PEDAL CARS $10 50/50 RAFFLE , ROLL IN TIME 7am TO 10AM ,SHOW FROM 10am TO 5pm AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS IN MORENO VALLEY CA, FLIER AND CATEGORY COMING SOON FOR MORE INFO CONTACT RICHARD (951)867-1837 (951)867-1837

SORRY NO FOOD VENDERS ALL OTHER VENDERS WELCOME


SO PACK UP THE KIDS LO LO BIKES AND PEDAL CARS AND HEAD TO SUNNY MEAD BURGERS FOR A GOOD FAMILY EVENT 
ALL BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME , PLEASE JOIN US!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Voltron (Sep 15, 2010)

TTMFT:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## R53chev (Jun 8, 2010)

StreetClowner said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


 Nice pictures


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

Let's handle this!!! Hopefully no checkpoints next time!!


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

qouted from, bad actorGoing to try this again sunday from 6pm -11pm cornerstone church is the landmark at 245th and Vermont share the same driveway
I didnt do a good job on outreach last week so if you can spread the word it would be appreciated:dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno: wat you guys think????


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

harborarea310 said:


> qouted from, bad actorGoing to try this again sunday from 6pm -11pm cornerstone church is the landmark at 245th and Vermont share the same driveway
> I didnt do a good job on outreach last week so if you can spread the word it would be appreciated:dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno: wat you guys think????


I'm down to check it out. bad actor isnt giving much info tho... it's in the area so it's not that far a drive*... *


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> *HARBOR AREA KICK BACK SPOT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> *--------------------------------------------*
> *PLACE: WINGSTOP PARKING LOT *
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

* CAR & BIKE SHOW FUNDRAISER - Sunday July 10 - Long Beach *

*Car & Bike Show SUNDAY JULY 10 2011
Benefiting LB Pop Warner football 
Performance Plus Tire & Automotive
3910 Cherry Ave, Long Beach
$20 car $15 motorcycles $10 bikes*

Roll in time 8-10 am show starts 10-4pm They will have nice size trophys .... Forever Clown'N will Be there... My Uncle is the president of the league is for a good cause.... 
This money goes to the kids that have talent but need that extra financial help...

Thank you all in advance for your support 
Pete, President FOREVER CLOWN'N CAR CLUB

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I am Posting this for the homie, Come support the fellas from FOREVER CLOWN'N!!!!!! And help some kids while we at it.... Thanks!!!
​


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

FERNANDOZ said:


> * CAR & BIKE SHOW FUNDRAISER - Sunday July 10 - Long Beach *
> 
> *Car & Bike Show SUNDAY JULY 10 2011
> Benefiting LB Pop Warner football
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:U know we rolling g.....


----------



## showtime4life (Jul 8, 2011)

WAT UP HOMIE NEED THAT PLUG ON THE PAINTER!


VEINStheONE said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:U know we rolling g.....


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

showtime4life said:


> WAT UP HOMIE NEED THAT PLUG ON THE PAINTER!


Let me know when ur ready g........inbox me ur number........


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

showtime4life said:


> WAT UP HOMIE NEED THAT PLUG ON THE PAINTER!


Let me know when ur ready g........inbox me ur number........:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

FERNANDOZ said:


> * CAR & BIKE SHOW FUNDRAISER - Sunday July 10 - Long Beach *
> 
> *Car & Bike Show SUNDAY JULY 10 2011
> Benefiting LB Pop Warner football
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> *HARBOR AREA KICK BACK SPOT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> *--------------------------------------------*
> *PLACE: WINGSTOP PARKING LOT *
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Voltron (Sep 15, 2010)

What's up HxA 
TTMFT


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTt


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

Whats up everybody! Anyone that has a per reg for the lrm l.a indoor show that can not use it I will gladly take it off ur hands.. Pm me


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

*To The Top*


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

*HARBOR AREA KICK BACK SPOT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
--------------------------------------------*
*PLACE: WINGSTOP PARKING LOT *

*DATE: JULY 22,2011....*

*TIME: **7:30 PM *

*ALL CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS,WHO EVER IS WELCOME TOO JOIN US .........*
*WHOS DOWN?????? *

_*LETS DO THIS EVERY 4TH WEEK OF THE MONTH IN ORDER TO SUPPORT OTHER EVENTS.....*_


----------



## Mr Solorio (Jan 19, 2011)

TTT 


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

presents
*
2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
 in behalf of
* "EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"*

* COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!*

 SUPPORTED BY...
*"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"ELECTRO RADIO.com
"GERMAN BOMBS CC"
"CHOLO DJ"
"JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)
"DIAMOND GIRL PROMOTIONS"
"WEEKENDBOY RECORDS"
"MARK METRO"
"DJ RAY GEE"*
*
"GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"
*
* "SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"*

*"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"*
*
"ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!*


*
$15 - CARS

$10 - MOTORCYCLES

$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS

$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)*

*"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *
__________________________​__________________________​_


*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

PEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW

"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" 
**(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)*
*
FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743*

*
THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

TTT 
almost friday


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

SO WHAT'S UP IS IT CRACKING THIS FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:dunno::dunno:


----------



## Voltron (Sep 15, 2010)

TTMFT!!!Is it going down or is it going down!


----------



## shay13dee (Mar 24, 2011)

It's going down!!!! STREETSTYLE will b there!!!!!!Who else is rolling out there tonite???? Post up!!!!!


----------



## shay13dee (Mar 24, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

shay13dee said:


> It's going down!!!! STREETSTYLE will b there!!!!!!Who else is rolling out there tonite???? Post up!!!!!


ima swoop by ttt


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

WAT UP?


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

presents
*
2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
 in behalf of
* "EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"*

* COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!*

 SUPPORTED BY...
*"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"ELECTRO RADIO.com"
"THUMP RECORDS"
"GERMAN BOMBS CC"
"CHOLO DJ"
"JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)
"DIAMOND GIRL PROMOTIONS"
"WEEKENDBOY RECORDS"
"MARK METRO"
"DJ RAY GEE"*
*
"GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"
*
* "SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"*

*"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"*
*
"ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!*


*
$15 - CARS

$10 - MOTORCYCLES

$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS

$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)*

*"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *
__________________________​__________________________​_


*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

PEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW

"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" 
**(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)*
*
FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743*

*CHECK OUT THE FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE....*
*
https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=203326686386610

THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## shay13dee (Mar 24, 2011)

Wassup maan that's it or what!!???!!come on "HxA" were slacking on the cruise night!!!!!we gotta kick it off but kick it off right with alot of rides!!! Where u guys at?????


----------



## shay13dee (Mar 24, 2011)

BuMp BuMp BuMp!


----------



## LIL PETE (Jul 9, 2011)

LET US KNOW!!! WE ARE DOWN TO ROLL..... WHAT FRIDAYS? AT THE END OF THE MONTH?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

tonight?


----------



## shay13dee (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm down to do this tonight but it looks like it's gonna b dead out there!!!spread the word for august 19 let's do this tell all ur clubs members! We need to get it cracking over here n have foo's come check out "our" spot& see how we do it!!!!


----------



## shay13dee (Mar 24, 2011)

Bump bump bump


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

shay13dee said:


> I'm down to do this tonight but it looks like it's gonna b dead out there!!!spread the word for august 19 let's do this tell all ur clubs members! We need to get it cracking over here n have foo's come check out "our" spot& see how we do it!!!!


 sounds like sumthing I need to go cheek out.... hit me up if you guys are going to get it cracking on the 19th..... I would like to roll that way...


----------



## LIL PETE (Jul 9, 2011)

STREET STYLE LET US KNOW.... WE WILL ROLL OUT THERE!!! JUST CALL MY DAD, TONY HAS HIS CONTACT INFO!


----------



## shay13dee (Mar 24, 2011)

Let me talk to the prez cuz he has all the#'s but 4 sure I know I'll b out there with a few of the guys if they wanna roll up! Lets bump this thread till the 19th I know it can crack off if alot of people see it!!!!


----------



## shay13dee (Mar 24, 2011)

"HArbor area spot" ---->"BuMp"


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

shay13dee said:


> Let me talk to the prez cuz he has all the#'s but 4 sure I know I'll b out there with a few of the guys if they wanna roll up! Lets bump this thread till the 19th I know it can crack off if alot of people see it!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

Black Sabbath bump..........


----------



## shay13dee (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning bump!!!!!


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

So did anybody showed up ?


----------



## LIL PETE (Jul 9, 2011)

WHAT'S UP STREETSTYLE LETS DO THIS ON THE 19TH......... LET ME KNOW WE WILL ROLL UP THERE DEEP I WILL HIT UP A COUPLE OF CAR CLUBS......


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

IT'S SET FOR THE 4TH FRIDAY OF THE MONTH THE 26TH .


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

What's up Lou.


----------



## shay13dee (Mar 24, 2011)

:dunno:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

FERNANDOZ said:


> What's up Lou.


WHATS UP FERNANDO:wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

shay13dee said:


> :dunno:


TALK TO IVAN HE KNOWS THE DATE:thumbsup:


----------



## shay13dee (Mar 24, 2011)

Have fun!!!!! Lmfao


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

so its not the 19th?


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

WHAT UP HOMIES ..LETS KICK IT ON THE 19TH IN ORDER TO BACK UP OTHER EVENTS NEXT WEEK.I SEE HOLLYWOOD IS CRACKING NEXT WEEKEND ON SATURDAY NIGHT.ALSO THERES A CAR SHOW IN SAN PEDRO ON THE COAST ON SUNDAY.


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

I SPOKE TO STREETSTYLE IVAN, SOUTHBOUND LOU & FOREVER CLOWN'N PETE and we all agree on AUG 19th.
Lets get it crackin'


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> WHAT UP HOMIES ..LETS KICK IT ON THE 19TH IN ORDER TO BACK UP OTHER EVENTS NEXT WEEK.I SEE HOLLYWOOD IS CRACKING NEXT WEEKEND ON SATURDAY NIGHT.ALSO THERES A CAR SHOW IN SAN PEDRO ON THE COAST ON SUNDAY.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## shay13dee (Mar 24, 2011)

TTT:thumbsup::thumbsup:TTT


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

SOUNDS GOOD LETS GET THIS SHIT KRACKIN :thumbsup:


StreetStyleL.A said:


> WHAT UP HOMIES ..LETS KICK IT ON THE 19TH IN ORDER TO BACK UP OTHER EVENTS NEXT WEEK.I SEE HOLLYWOOD IS CRACKING NEXT WEEKEND ON SATURDAY NIGHT.ALSO THERES A CAR SHOW IN SAN PEDRO ON THE COAST ON SUNDAY.


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

CAR SHOW IN PEDRO ON THE COAST POINT FERMIN PARK SHOULD BE A GOOD ONE LAST YEAR THERE WAS A GANG OF RIDES AUG 28


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

WHAT UP MY BOI SS TTT


shay13dee said:


> TTT:thumbsup::thumbsup:TTT


----------



## shay13dee (Mar 24, 2011)

HARBOR RIDER said:


> WHAT UP MY BOI SS TTT


 YOU KNOW IT!!!!! What'cha up too??


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

chillin homie what you been up to geezy


shay13dee said:


> YOU KNOW IT!!!!! What'cha up too??


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

have fun good luck i have to work :thumbsup:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## Mr Solorio (Jan 19, 2011)

HARBOR RIDER said:


> CAR SHOW IN PEDRO ON THE COAST POINT FERMIN PARK SHOULD BE A GOOD ONE LAST YEAR THERE WAS A GANG OF RIDES AUG 28


 Can't wait for the show, TTT for the Harbor Area


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

BIG LOUU said:


> have fun good luck i have to work :thumbsup:


Have fun at work Lou! Haha!


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

HARBOR AREA TTT


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

LA Majestics will be there........


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

BIG GIZMOE said:


> LA Majestics will be there........


U NO


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

*TTT*


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

WING STOP SOUNDS GOOD ....


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> WING STOP SOUNDS GOOD ....


:yes:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

*HARBOR AREA KICK BACK SPOT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
--------------------------------------------
PLACE: WINGSTOP PARKING LOT *

*DATE: AUG, 19TH...2011....*

*TIME: **7:30 PM *

*ALL CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS,WHO EVER IS WELCOME TOO JOIN US .........*
*WHOS DOWN?????? 
SEE EVERYONE FRIDAY... *


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*SATURDAY this sat august 20th 4PM .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*


----------



## LIL PETE (Jul 9, 2011)

FOREVER CLOWN'N WILL B THERE...... TTT!!! :yes:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

LIL PETE said:


> FOREVER CLOWN'N WILL B THERE...... TTT!!! :yes:


YEEA!


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

LIL PETE said:


> FOREVER CLOWN'N WILL B THERE...... TTT!!! :yes:


:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

FERNANDOZ said:


> YEEA!


x2
:thumbsup:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> x2:thumbsup:


 Oh, you mean, YEEA! YEEA!


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

BIG GIZMOE said:


> LA Majestics will be there........


 LOS ANGELES MAJESTICS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!........


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

BIG GIZMOE said:


> LOS ANGELES MAJESTICS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!........


:thumbsup::thumbsup:SEE YOU GUYS THERE....:thumbsup:


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## shay13dee (Mar 24, 2011)

Harbor area spot bump!! See u guys tonite!!!!


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## shay13dee (Mar 24, 2011)

Bump


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## shay13dee (Mar 24, 2011)

Harbor area bump!!!!


----------



## shay13dee (Mar 24, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

*ISLANDERS CAR CLUB COMIN THROUGH,,,,,,,,,SEE YA'LL THERE,,,TA'DOW*


----------



## shay13dee (Mar 24, 2011)

Bump bump bump!!!!


----------



## shay13dee (Mar 24, 2011)

Already washed & shined up da ride ready to kick it!!


----------



## shay13dee (Mar 24, 2011)

Bump


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

tight! ill be out there to support:thumbsup:


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

To The Top For The Area~


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

H.A TTT . BORN N RAISED N THA H.A


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

GOOD TURN OUT:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

Good nite in the HARBOR AREA see you all @ the next one! Good pics JB45


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

bigtroubles1 said:


> H.A TTT . BORN N RAISED N THA H.A


:nicoderm:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

It was a good nite. Had fun seeing all the fellas come out in full force.


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS THAT WENT LAST NIGHT TTT FOR THE HARBOR CRUZ NIGHT


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES HAD A GOOD TIME KICKING IT WITH THE HOMIES LAST NIGHT .....


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

JB45 said:


> TTT :thumbsup:


nice pics:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL PETE (Jul 9, 2011)

FOREVER CLOWN'N C.C. HAD A GOOD TIME.... TTT....... WHEN'S THE NEXT ONE? REMEMBER WHERE HAVING OURS AT P-DOGS ON SEPTEMBER THE 9TH.... HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS THERE!!!


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

BIG GIZMOE said:


> Good nite in the HARBOR AREA see you all @ the next one! Good pics JB45


WDUP D-BOY .. GOT A FEW MORE OF THE FORMULA FOR YOU :thumbsup:



delinquint 61 said:


> nice pics:thumbsup:


THANKS DAWG


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

Great Pics! 
~~TTT~~ for them So Cal Riders!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## R53chev (Jun 8, 2010)

This H:A going to happen this friday8/26 tooo ????


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

R53chev said:


> This H:A going to happen this friday8/26 tooo ????


 It all ready passed bro. There will be another Cruise next month.


----------



## R53chev (Jun 8, 2010)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> It all ready passed bro. There will be another Cruise next month.


when is the next 1


----------



## shay13dee (Mar 24, 2011)

bump bump bump


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## shay13dee (Mar 24, 2011)

sep 16 its on!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shay13dee (Mar 24, 2011)

*"spread the word" HARBOR AREA KICK BACK SPOT!!!! FRIDAY NIGHT 9-16-11

THIS FRIDAY NIGHT AT THE HARBOR CRUISE SPOT, WE WILL BE COLLECTING MONEY FOR FUNERAL EXPENSES. I KNOW TIMES ARE HARD BUT AT TIMES LIKE THIS ANY AND ALL DONATIONS WILL HELP. HUGO SIXTO WAS A GOOD PERSON AND A GREAT PERSON TO KNOW. HE WAS VERY MUCH KNOWN AND RESPECTED IN THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. HE WILL BE VERY MUCH MISSED. SO I ASK EVERYONE TO COME TOGETHER AND SHOW THE LOVE AND RESPECT THAT HE SHOWED TO EVERYONE AND LETS HELP RAISE MONEY FOR HIS FUNERAL EXPENSES. .....HUGO { JUICE } SIXTO ...MAY YOU REST IN PEACE...

ALL CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS,WHO EVER IS WELCOME TOO JOIN US .........
WHOS DOWN?????? 
SEE EVERYONE FRIDAY... 
*


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

well said homie


shay13dee said:


> *"spread the word" HARBOR AREA KICK BACK SPOT!!!! FRIDAY NIGHT 9-16-11
> 
> THIS FRIDAY NIGHT AT THE HARBOR CRUISE SPOT, WE WILL BE COLLECTING MONEY FOR FUNERAL EXPENSES. I KNOW TIMES ARE HARD BUT AT TIMES LIKE THIS ANY AND ALL DONATIONS WILL HELP. HUGO SIXTO WAS A GOOD PERSON AND A GREAT PERSON TO KNOW. HE WAS VERY MUCH KNOWN AND RESPECTED IN THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. HE WILL BE VERY MUCH MISSED. SO I ASK EVERYONE TO COME TOGETHER AND SHOW THE LOVE AND RESPECT THAT HE SHOWED TO EVERYONE AND LETS HELP RAISE MONEY FOR HIS FUNERAL EXPENSES. .....HUGO { JUICE } SIXTO ...MAY YOU REST IN PEACE...
> 
> ...


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

shay13dee said:


> *"spread the word" HARBOR AREA KICK BACK SPOT!!!! FRIDAY NIGHT 9-16-11
> 
> THIS FRIDAY NIGHT AT THE HARBOR CRUISE SPOT, WE WILL BE COLLECTING MONEY FOR FUNERAL EXPENSES. I KNOW TIMES ARE HARD BUT AT TIMES LIKE THIS ANY AND ALL DONATIONS WILL HELP. HUGO SIXTO WAS A GOOD PERSON AND A GREAT PERSON TO KNOW. HE WAS VERY MUCH KNOWN AND RESPECTED IN THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. HE WILL BE VERY MUCH MISSED. SO I ASK EVERYONE TO COME TOGETHER AND SHOW THE LOVE AND RESPECT THAT HE SHOWED TO EVERYONE AND LETS HELP RAISE MONEY FOR HIS FUNERAL EXPENSES. .....HUGO { JUICE } SIXTO ...MAY YOU REST IN PEACE...
> 
> ...


*To The Top*


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SSwrvin. (Aug 23, 2011)

God permits... _*SSwrvin*_ will be in house. Looking foward to it.


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

SSwrvin. said:


> God permits... _*SSwrvin*_ will be in house. Looking foward to it.


Be there right with you Ese Swervin':thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

SEE EVERY ONE THERE:thumbsup:


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

werd, well be there


BIG LOUU said:


> SEE EVERY ONE THERE:thumbsup:


----------



## porkys1965impalass (Mar 1, 2010)

AUTOHOLICS will be out to support


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeea! To the Top!!


----------



## shay13dee (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TO THE TOP..... FOR THE HARBOR AREA......


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

SUP IVAN,WHEN IS THE NEXT ONE,LET ME KNOW, TTT


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

Robert =woody65= said:


> SUP IVAN,WHEN IS THE NEXT ONE,LET ME KNOW, TTT


Q-VO WOODY....NEXT MONTH ...


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

*HARBOR AREA KICK BACK SPOT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
--------------------------------------------
PLACE: WINGSTOP PARKING LOT 

DATE: OCT, 21...2011....*

*TIME: **7:30 PM *

*ALL CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS,WHO EVER IS WELCOME TOO JOIN US .........*
*WHOS DOWN?????? 
SEE EVERYONE FRIDAY... *


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> *HARBOR AREA KICK BACK SPOT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> --------------------------------------------
> PLACE: WINGSTOP PARKING LOT
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## MrDoepsSickSeven (Sep 5, 2011)

TTT


----------



## cadillacs4life (Apr 9, 2005)

Devotions H.A. will be there!!


----------



## cadillacs4life (Apr 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

we should do it every two weeks bro:yes: im down,whos down


StreetStyleL.A said:


> Q-VO WOODY....NEXT MONTH ...


----------



## cadillacs4life (Apr 9, 2005)

I'm down we need to get the spot poping again.


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

:yes: *YOU KNOW WERE DOWN....... :yes::rimshot:.....*


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

we will be having a cruise night to help my daughter Angela put her baby to rest Isabella Marie Navejas so all of you that can make it would be great and very much thank full to help me help my daughter put my grand daughter to rest so please make out there check out the cars have some bomb as burgers ohh and they have good prices 99cents burgers so hope to see you all out there thank you Junior AKA Mr_cutty_84 













We will be helping my daughter Angela Navejas raise funds to put her baby Isabella Marie Navejas to rest, Angela lost her baby in her 7th month pregnancy due to a fatal car accident were she also lost her fiance and mother in law. any questions call me @ 562-375-2731 Junior 
SATURDAY, OCT 01 2011
8am until dark
WILL BE HOSTED @ JOURNEY OF FAITH 
17456 DOWNEY BLVD BELLFLOWER CA


----------



## big_JR (Apr 11, 2011)

BUMP.....BUMP


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

.................


----------



## cadillacs4life (Apr 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

*TO THE TOP! OCTOBER 21ST!!!!*


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

TTT FOR THE HARBOR SPOT YOU NO THE BIG S,S WILL BE THERE


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

Check it out. Car Show in the Morning and MMA fights at night to help out kids with cancer and their families. Saturday November 19. Special invitation to all car clubs. Hop will be awarding cash prizes for first place. Hope you guys can make it out. 

SHOW HAS BEEN POSTPONED UNTIL JANUARY


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

we will be having a cruise night to help my daughter Angela put her baby to rest Isabella Marie Navejas so all of you that can make it would be great and very much thank full to help me help my daughter put my grand daughter to rest so please make out there check out the cars have some bomb as burgers ohh and they have good prices 99cents burgers so hope to see you all out there thank you Junior AKA Mr_cutty_84


----------



## Mr Solorio (Jan 19, 2011)

Has anybody heard about the cruise night @ Spires on Wilmington ave and 223rd st right off the 405 fwy and Wilmington ave exit, suppose to start this friday night, BUT THE FIRST ISSUE THAT ARISES,,,,,,, ITs over

Any info on this rumor


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## Mr Solorio (Jan 19, 2011)

Mr Solorio said:


> Has anybody heard about the cruise night @ Spires on Wilmington ave and 223rd st right off the 405 fwy and Wilmington ave exit, suppose to start this friday night, BUT THE FIRST ISSUE THAT ARISES,,,,,,, ITs overAny info on this rumor


TTT


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:TTT:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

we will be having a cruise night to help my daughter Angela put her baby to rest Isabella Marie Navejas so all of you that can make it would be great and very much thank full to help me help my daughter put my grand daughter to rest so please make out there check out the cars have some bomb as burgers ohh and they have good prices 99cents burgers so hope to see you all out there thank you Junior AKA Mr_cutty_84


----------



## cadillacs4life (Apr 9, 2005)

TTT for the HA and Mr. Curry 84 Sorry for your loss.


----------



## R53chev (Jun 8, 2010)

:rofl::thumbsup:


----------



## R53chev (Jun 8, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## R53chev (Jun 8, 2010)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> *HARBOR AREA KICK BACK SPOT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> --------------------------------------------
> PLACE: WINGSTOP PARKING LOT
> 
> ...


:rimshot:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

*TO THE TOP:thumbsup:*


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Stylistics inc In tha house this friday


----------



## big_JR (Apr 11, 2011)

WESTBOUND WILL BE OUT THERE TOMORROW.


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

DEVO said:


> Check it out. Car Show in the Morning and MMA fights at night to help out kids with cancer and their families. Saturday November 19. Special invitation to all car clubs. Hop will be awarding cash prizes for first place. Hope you guys can make it out.
> 
> SHOW HAS BEEN POSTPONED UNTIL JANUARY
> 
> ...


SHOW HAS BEEN POSTPONED UNTIL JANUARY


----------



## cadillacs4life (Apr 9, 2005)

To all layitlow peeps, just wanted to let you all know that the car show / fight night that DEVOTIONS C.C. and MOMENTUM fighting championship were promoting for Nov. 19th has been postponed til January 28th, 2012 due to an illness in the promoters familia, his nephew is very sick and might not make it, so i ask everyone who was planning to go to plz forgive the last minute postponement. As all you car clubs know the main rule : FAMILY before car club,events, parties, etc. Please put the promoters nephew in prayers and once again apoligies for last minute postponeme nt...ty all .......with respect DEVOTIONS C.C.


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

bump for the ha


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

HARBOR RIDER said:


> bump for the ha


 X65


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

*HARBOR AREA KICK BACK SPOT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
--------------------------------------------
PLACE: WINGSTOP PARKING LOT 

DATE: NOV 18TH...2011....

TIME: 7:30 PM *

*ALL CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS,WHO EVER IS WELCOME TOO JOIN US .........*
*WHOS DOWN?????? 
SEE EVERYONE FRIDAY... *


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

*STREETSTYLE C.C. LOS ANGELES.....2ND ANNUAL TOY DRIVE

DATE : SATURDAY....NOV, 19TH , 2011

LOCATION : FUDDRUCKERS 5229 CLARK AVE.
LAKEWOOD,CA 90712

I WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERZ TO OUR 2ND ANNUAL EVENT.*


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

two and a half weeks more,long time but well worth it, TTT


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

*WELL SAID WOODY ILLUSTRIOUS LOS ANGELES WILL BE REPRESENTING AND SUPPORTING THE HARBOR AREA TTT:420:*


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

HARBOR AREA TTT


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

HARBOR AREA TTMFT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

we'd like to say sorry to everyone. We cancelled the show due to weather. we want everyone to enjoy themselves not to be cold and uncomfortable. So we will be moving our show to a warmer date. We thank everyone for all their support. Thank You Traffic cc. 

P.S. we are hosting this instead we hope everyone can come and help out. We are trying to raise toys for a good cause all proceeds will go to Sparks of Love. 
Our entry fee is a $5 unwrapped gift or whatever gift you can do. 



Lets make this special for all the kids. Thank You from Traffic cc. 10 am to 3pm


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

*STREETSTYLE C.C. LOS ANGELES.....2ND ANNUAL TOY DRIVE

DATE : SATURDAY....NOV, 19TH , 2011

LOCATION : FUDDRUCKERS 5229 CLARK AVE.
LAKEWOOD,CA 90712

I WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERZ TO OUR 2ND ANNUAL EVENT.*


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

TTT brothas,see you saturday


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

TTT brothas,see you friday and saturday


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

what are some of the classes?


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> *HARBOR AREA KICK BACK SPOT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> --------------------------------------------
> PLACE: WINGSTOP PARKING LOT
> 
> ...


 IS IT GOING DOWN


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

BIG AL 310 said:


> IS IT GOING DOWN


TIME TO HIT WING STOP...SEE EVERYONE THERE TONIGHT


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## TRU BLU 77 (Oct 6, 2009)

Ten cars so far


----------



## TRU BLU 77 (Oct 6, 2009)

Streetstyle harbor nights


----------



## TRU BLU 77 (Oct 6, 2009)

Im posted here for bout ten


----------



## TRU BLU 77 (Oct 6, 2009)

Southbound on the way


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

pics


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

*HARBOR AREA KICK BACK SPOT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
--------------------------------------------
PLACE: WINGSTOP PARKING LOT 

DATE: DEC,16...2011....

TIME: 7:30 PM 

ALL CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS,WHO EVER IS WELCOME TOO JOIN US .........*
*WHOS DOWN?????? 
SEE EVERYONE FRIDAY... *


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> *HARBOR AREA KICK BACK SPOT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> --------------------------------------------
> PLACE: WINGSTOP PARKING LOT
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

BUMP!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

SO... NEXT FRIDAY THE 16TH IT'S ON.... RIGHT???


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

FERNANDOZ said:


> SO... NEXT FRIDAY THE 16TH IT'S ON.... RIGHT???


_WHAT UP BRO....ITS ON FRIDAY...THE 16TH....:thumbsup:_


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

O.G STYLISTICS "LOS ANGELES" WILL BE IN THE HOUSE....


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

_ILLUSTRIOUS LOS ANGELES IS THERE_ :420:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

_TTMFT:thumbsup:_


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

LITTLE MAN said:


> _ILLUSTRIOUS LOS ANGELES IS THERE_ :420:


:rimshot:

*BRING A JACKET, BLANKET, SWEATER!!!!! TTMFT!!!!*


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

:loco: FERNANDOSE'S LOT'S OF SNOW IN THE PARKING LOT THAT NIGHT.... BRING YOUR SLED ....TTMFT!!!


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

FC PREZ said:


> :loco: FERNANDOSE'S LOT'S OF SNOW IN THE PARKING LOT THAT NIGHT.... BRING YOUR SLED ....TTMFT!!!


It's gonna be colder than cold....


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good Thursday morning Bumb


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

TTT


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

_TTMFT...:thumbsup:_


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

*HARBOR AREA KICK BACK SPOT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
--------------------------------------------
PLACE: WINGSTOP PARKING LOT 

DATE: JAN 20, 2012

TIME: 7:30 PM 

ALL CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS,WHO EVER IS WELCOME TOO JOIN US .........
**WHOS DOWN?????? 
SEE EVERYONE FRIDAY... *


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> *HARBOR AREA KICK BACK SPOT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> --------------------------------------------
> PLACE: WINGSTOP PARKING LOT
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTT


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

lookin forward ot this event
real chill n kick back,plus its up the street


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

*BBTTT!!!!* :yes:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

:h5:

:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

*HARBOR AREA KICK BACK SPOT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
--------------------------------------------
PLACE: WINGSTOP PARKING LOT 

DATE: JAN 20, 2012

TIME: 7:30 PM 

ALL CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS,WHO EVER IS WELCOME TOO JOIN US .........
**WHOS DOWN?????? 
SEE EVERYONE FRIDAY... *


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

See ya there brothers


----------



## dantheman311 (Nov 20, 2011)

is tonight still goin down


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTMFT 4 THE HXA SPOT!!!!


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

Uso will be there!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

George LA HARBOR said:


> Uso will be there!


NICE SEEING YOU OUT THERE USO:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

whens the next get together


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

crenshaw magraw said:


> whens the next get together


X2 ?


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*TODAY!!!!! ITS GOING DOWN
25 clubs on roll call !!!!*
*lots of good food vendors !!!!
raffle !!!! *


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

SO THIS SPOT IS OVER OR WHAT? WE CAN START ANOTHER SPOT ON AVALON & ALONDRA GOOD PLACE TO KICK IT THEY HAVE TV'S AND GOOD FOOD .


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

No opinions


----------



## R53chev (Jun 8, 2010)

LEST'S DO THIS


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)

SET A DATE....:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## R53chev (Jun 8, 2010)

:run::drama:


BIG LOUU said:


> SO THIS SPOT IS OVER OR WHAT? WE CAN START ANOTHER SPOT ON AVALON & ALONDRA GOOD PLACE TO KICK IT THEY HAVE TV'S AND GOOD FOOD .


----------



## TRU BLU 77 (Oct 6, 2009)

*TTMT FOR THIS SPOT :thumbsup:*


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

LET'S ALL SET UP A DAY SO WE CAN ALL HANG OUT PICK A FRIDAY THE 20TH OR 27TH


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

Pick a day


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

BIG LOUU said:


> LET'S ALL SET UP A DAY SO WE CAN ALL HANG OUT PICK A FRIDAY THE 20TH OR 27TH


:dunno:


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

BIG LOUU said:


> No opinions


wus up big Lou? im down


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

LET'S DO THIS WHAT DAY IS GOOD FOR EVERY ONE?


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

delinquint 61 said:


> wus up big Lou? im down


WHAT DAY DO YOU THINK IS GOOD?


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

BIG LOUU said:


> LET'S DO THIS WHAT DAY IS GOOD FOR EVERY ONE?


A good place to kick it alondra and avalon


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

BIG LOUU said:


> LET'S DO THIS WHAT DAY IS GOOD FOR EVERY ONE?


THIS FRIDAY WORKS FOR ME


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

This Friday is road kings


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

THE 20TH OR THE 27TH LET'S PICK A DAY.


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

The classic lowriders car club would like to attend. Where it it going down at? I hear its on Friday the 13


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

Mr Six One said:


> The classic lowriders car club would like to attend. Where it it going down at? I hear its on Friday the 13


FRIDAY THE 13th IS AT SPIRES IN CARSON ON 223 AND WILMINGTON BLVD


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

Gracias I hope we dont get rain.


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)

hno: NO RAIN PLEASE!!!!!!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

Vix54Chevy said:


> hno: NO RAIN PLEASE!!!!!!


HOPE NOThno:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

BIG LOUU said:


> HOPE NOThno:


X2 hope it don't rain bro.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

Lets go for the 20th.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

What's up cholo Mike


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTMFT FOR THE HXA.


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)

WHAT TIME IS IT GOING DOWN ON THE 20th....:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

Let's do it at 7:00 pm


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

BIG LOUU said:


> Let's do it at 7:00 pm


Where at ????


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> Where at ????


Avalon and alondra


----------



## jones2012 (Apr 13, 2012)

Very good!


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

TTT FOR AVALON & ALONDRA THIS FRIDAY AT 7:00 P.M..


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ON BEHALF OF LATINS FINEST AND GOODTIMES I.E. WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE EVERY ONE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS TO GO OUT FOR A CRUISE ON APRIL 22ND 2012......





WE WILL BE STARTING IN POMONA ON THE CORNER OF FOOTHILL AND GAREY














WE WILL BE CRUISING ALL ROUTE 66 WHICH IS FOOTHILL SHOW UP TIME IS NOON AND ROLL OUT TIME IS 1PM............











AT 2 PM WE WILL HAVE A REGROUPE AT UPLAND MEMORIAL PARK 1100 E FOOTHILL BLVD UPLAND CA.91786 AT 2 PM WE WILL JUST BE STOPING BY ON THE STREET SO THE REST OF THE PEOOPLE CAN JUMP IN AND CRUISE ALL THE WAY TO AYALA PARK.

















WE WILL END UP AT AYALA PARK IN RIALTO...........(AKA JERRY EVANS PARK)
















AT THE AYALA PARK THERE WILL BE FOOD READY TO CHILL AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH FRIENDS AND FAMILY, FOOD IS BROUGHT TO US ALL BY MUN2 BANQUETES.........HERE IS THE FLYER AND IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CALL ME JOSE OR JOE FROM GOODTIMES HOPE TO SEE A GREAT TURN OUT AND REMEMBER THAT WE ALL MAKE THIS A GREAT EVENT........TTT............


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

Hope to see you all there!


----------



## Mister Oz (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

*THIS IS THE PLACE TO BE JUNE 3RD AT THE WICKED RIDAZ LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT THE STANISLAUS COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS IN TURLOCK CA, COME SUPPORT A CAR CLUB THATS OUT MAKING A DIFFERENCE FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND LETS MAKE LOWRIDER HISTORY COME SUPPORT US !!!!! *


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

JUST HAD A BURGER AT THE SPOT IT WAS GOOOOOOD:run:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

SEE YOU FRIDAY


----------

